# DVC Dining Plan



## dcibrando

Anyone booked the dining plan yet?  For your trip?  For a renter?


----------



## jel0511

I'm probably going to book it, I called MS this morning for info.  It is the same price for members that WDW is offering it to guests.  $37.99 per adult and 10.99 per child per night.  You don't have to pay for the plan until you check-in.  DEFINATELY COOL!!


----------



## dcibrando

so you can get this for a renter as well right?


----------



## Fellowship9798

dcibrando said:
			
		

> so you can get this for a renter as well right?


 
I'll bump this up again as I'm interested to know if anyone was successful in booking the dining plan for renters today. If so, is there any credit card information required up front for booking the plan or is the dining plan just something noted on the file that is paid by the credit card presented at checkin?

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## MotherOf2Princesses

I am a renter, first time.  I called MS today. I told them I was a guest of so and so, gave them my ressie number and it was added. It was $434.85 for five nights. I pay for it at check in.

DIS members, thanks for all the info.


----------



## tcmata

This may be a dumb question...but does the dining plan have to be purchased for each person in your party?  Thanks!


----------



## Chuck S

tcmata said:
			
		

> This may be a dumb question...but does the dining plan have to be purchased for each person in your party? Thanks!


 
Yes, everyone over the age of 2, and the plan must be purchased for the total number of nights of your stay.


----------



## bamagirl@hrt

I'm also a renter.  I called yesterday & was able to add to my ressie myself.  I wasn't sure if I could do it or if the member would have to call.  They didn't require a credit card to hold or anything.  Just said that I would pay upon check-in.  I'm excited!  It's an added benefit to the wonderful price I'm getting on staying at a DVC resort.  Plus, since renters can add the plan themselves, it's not an added hassle to members.


----------



## SnowWitch

So if you have 4 adults per disney's age policy staying in a one bedroom-you must purchase the dining plan for everyone?


----------



## katallo

MotherOf2Princesses said:
			
		

> I am a renter, first time.  I called MS today. I told them I was a guest of so and so, gave them my ressie number and it was added. It was $434.85 for five nights. I pay for it at check in.
> 
> DIS members, thanks for all the info.



How many are in our party?


----------



## Chuck S

SnowWitch said:
			
		

> So if you have 4 adults per disney's age policy staying in a one bedroom-you must purchase the dining plan for everyone?


 
Yes, you must purchase it for everyone.


----------



## thelionqueen

I called MS as a guest of a DVC owner and added the dining package for our 10 night package with no problem.  Amount is due upon check-in.  It was $979.60 for 2 adults 2 children for 10 nights.

BTW, I was the first person for the woman @ MS to book the dining package.  I just had visions that for some reason it may be pulled and only those who have it booked will be able to keep it.  Stupid I know, but I wanted to make sure to get it as soon as I could.  That obsessive overplanner in me is just nuts  

Also very nice not to have to have the member do it, less checking on their part.


----------



## katallo

katallo said:
			
		

> How many are in your party?  We are trying to decide on the plan.


----------



## CarolMN

katallo  - the price for the Dining Plan is $37.99 per adult per night and $10.99 per child per night.  Children 10 and older pay the adult price.  Children under 3 do not pay and may share from an adult's plate.

So you need to do the math for your length of stay and traveling party.  

For example, if you have 2 adults and 1 child (age 11) and 1 child (age 8) and are staying for 5 nights, the total price for the Dining Plan would be $37.99 * 3 * 5 + $10.99 *5 or $624.80

HTH


----------



## MotherOf2Princesses

Thank You CarolMN for your reply. I would have ansered earlier but have not been back to the stie since I posted.
If you are trying to decide is the plan is worth it, well that depends. Do you think you will eat at least on sit down meal a day. If so, yes.
If you only eat counter meals in the park and cook in your room, then no. 
What you will pay for the plan a day (my cost about $80) is what it will cost me to eat at some of the sit-down meals once I add tax and gratuity. I look it as getting the chance to eat at places I would normally not eat at and I see it as getting a free counter service meal with the money I would save.
Hope this helps a little.


----------



## fwm

Does the $37.99 include tax and gratuity?


----------



## bamagirl@hrt

Yes, it includes tax and an 18% gratuity.


----------



## jel0511

I added the dining plan today to my April reservations.  I'm so EXCITED!!!!


----------



## DISNEY4FUN

Can you pay for the plan before check-in?


----------



## SnowWitch

Well after some number crunching it looks as though we will be adding this to our July ressie.  We played with the menus and guessed at what we would order based on previous visits with only 2 appetizers and 2 desserts being shared and it still comes out several hundred dollars cheaper to do the plan.


----------



## 3kidz4dis

I was curious if anyone did the math on if it is worth it to join the dining plan since it is new for members.  We plan to eat breakfast in our room maybe 3 out of 7 days, lunch may 2 of of 7 days and dinner never.  We have character meals scheduled for most dinners but 3 we are on our own at BWV or Downtown Disney.  I am just not sure if it is worth is still because we technically pay for the meals we don't use if we eat in our room.  Could anyone offer insight on whether or not the math works in my favor? What are you all doing since it is new plus we do have the ability to eat in our room which is the purpose after all of having a kitchen.


----------



## bicker

I did the math, even though I won't be eligible for the plan yet.  (Our trip is in a couple of weeks, and the plan won't be available to DVC members until April.)  

We will eat breakfast in the villa every day.  Our TS meals look like this:

Saturday dinner - Whispering Canyon Café
Sunday dinner - Garden Grill (character meal)
Monday lunch - Brown Derby 
Tuesday dinner - Artist Point 
Wednesday lunch - Chefs de France
Thursday dinner - Liberty Tree Tavern (character meal) 

I took a guess about what everyone would order (off the menus on Deb Wills' website), adding in selections for a specific CS meal each day, also adding on tax and tip, as applicable, and determined that we would have saved about $300 *with* the plan.


----------



## CarolMN

bicker said:
			
		

> I did the math, even though I won't be eligible for the plan yet.  (Our trip is in a couple of weeks, and the plan won't be available to DVC members until April.)
> 
> We will eat breakfast in the villa every day.  Our TS meals look like this:
> 
> Saturday dinner - Whispering Canyon Café
> Sunday dinner - Garden Grill (character meal)
> Monday lunch - Brown Derby
> Tuesday dinner - Artist Point
> Wednesday lunch - Chefs de France
> Thursday dinner - Liberty Tree Tavern (character meal)
> 
> I took a guess about what everyone would order (off the menus on Deb Wills' website), adding in selections for a specific CS meal each day, also adding on tax and tip, as applicable, and determined that we would have saved about $300 *with* the plan.


  How long is your stay?  Wondering if your analysis included Brown Derby and Artist Point at 2 TS credits each?  

Best wishes -


----------



## goofy4tink

I sat and tried to run the numbers yesterday. For my dd, 12, and I for our Oct trip...
breakfast would be eaten in our room each day. Then a counter lunch that would run about $15 each day. Then a TS meal each night. The final cost came to....with the DDP-$380 for 5 nights.
If I used the DDE card it came to $407. Then I would have to add in the $60 to renew the card for that trip..so $467 total. 
Since we are traveling with another mom and her dd, I'm not sure which way we're going yet. The moms do like to enjoy their wine when we get together and that wine isn't covered under the dining plan, but will get the 20% discount with the DDE plan. So, I'm on the fence. Have to have this discussion with the other mom and see what she thinks. My big issue is that my dd isn't a big eater. She is more likely to order from the kids menu and get chicken tenders or a cheeseburger rather than the adult stuff. So, at the non-buffet meals it would  make more sense to have the DDE plan rather than the DDP.


----------



## bsusanmb

I have used the DDP for two of our trips.  We saved over $700 for the two of us, DH and I.  However, there is no way I would have eaten that much food.  By the end of the trip we didn't want to see another desert or filet mignon.
We felt like we had to make the most of the plan and so we would always get every bit we were entitled to.  The other downside for us has been that we have now eaten in every restraurant we only dreamed about - so there isn't much to look forward to, of course that is probably just me.
I think that if we eat the way we normally do - only when we are hungry, that the DDE with the 20% off is a much better way for us.


----------



## bicker

> How long is your stay?  Wondering if your analysis included Brown Derby and Artist Point at 2 TS credits each?


Hmmm... it was a six night stay.  I didn't count Brown Derby and Artist Point at 2 TS each, so that means I'll have to pay OOP for my two least expensive TS meals, right?

That reduces my projected savings from the Dining Plan to $15.  Gosh, I feel a bit better.


----------



## Laurajean1014

bsusanmb said:
			
		

> I have used the DDP for two of our trips.  We saved over $700 for the two of us, DH and I.  However, there is no way I would have eaten that much food.  By the end of the trip we didn't want to see another desert or filet mignon.
> We felt like we had to make the most of the plan and so we would always get every bit we were entitled to.  The other downside for us has been that we have now eaten in every restraurant we only dreamed about - so there isn't much to look forward to, of course that is probably just me.
> I think that if we eat the way we normally do - only when we are hungry, that the DDE with the 20% off is a much better way for us.



That's not good.  Overeating to save money or to feel like its a great deal.

We went with the DDE (we like the flexibility).


----------



## beattyfamily

I'm trying to decide what's best for our family for our end of October trip.  We bought the DDE card last year and I used it on our Nov/Dec trip and was going to use it for this October trip too before it expires.

We eat at a lot of sit down meals; usually one, sometimes two a day.

We are staying at the BWV one-bedroom so will probably have some breakfasts there.

Should I just use the DDE card again or buy the dining plan??  I have time to think about it.

We are a family of 4 with two DDs ages 10 and 7.  So 3 adults and 1 child and we're staying a Thurs thru Sun (leaving for home Sunday).  That's only 3 nights.  So our DDP total would be $374.88 I think.  We'd probably eat 4 sit downs total and a counter each day (about 4).

Oh decisions, decisions!!


----------



## bicker

bicker said:
			
		

> Hmmm... it was a six night stay.  I didn't count Brown Derby and Artist Point at 2 TS each, so that means I'll have to pay OOP for my two least expensive TS meals, right?
> 
> That reduces my projected savings from the Dining Plan to $15.  Gosh, I feel a bit better.


Uh... $15 plus the cost of one snack each day, which is included in the Dining Plan, but not included in my computations (at all).  

Now, if we were eating dinner at Brown Derby and Chefs de France instead of lunch, and if we were eating at California Grill instead of Liberty Tree Tavern and eating at Flying Fish instead of Garden Grill (as might have been the case if we weren't visiting with children) the numbers would have worked out much better with the Dining Plan.


----------



## Tiger926

My banker hubby just did these numbers yesterday and for myself, him and our DD (who will be 3), the Dining Plan is better than using our DDE last year. We don't drink, so getting alcoholic discounts isn't an option, and we don't eat counter service, so we ate very well on our 2 trips last  year using DDE. 

This is what we did:

1) Added up all our receipts (all table service except 2 counter service on day of check in and check out) using DDE for July (exact same dates as last year, so equal comparison  for this year)

2) My DD ate free at all buffets as she was only 2, but we had to purchase for her at other restaurants - we then added in 3 additional dinners that she was asleep for in which we would have purchased her a meal

3) Estimated for snacks - the biggest thing for us is water as our DD has dehydration issues. We aren't big snack eaters so not too big of an expense for ice cream, etc.

4) We aren't big breakfast eaters at all - a bit of toast, milk, juice or fruit, so we pick up a few groceries and eat in our villa 

5) Also added in DDE expense - we did very well on both trips and more than paid for our DDE card

6) We then got our grand total and divided it to make a per day/per person total (don't have that in front of me right now)

7) Grand total for 11 nights using Dining Plan: (2 adults, one child) $956.00

Basically we came out over $200.00 cheaper by using Dining Plan for this year - now the food isn't exactly equal as we ate at more table service restaurants last year as we eat table service for lunch and dinner and hardly any counter service, but when you add in appetizers, dessert and drinks (normally  just drink water), it may even itself out. This year of course, we will be eating at more counter service restaurants and getting more snacks per day, so for us with a just turned 3 year old in July and 2 adults, the Dining Plan is looking like a better option not just financially, but ease of use, not having to renew DDE, tax & tip included. We are a bit worried about counter service as we have allergies and health issues, but we've eaten at so many places that we pretty much know which ones have the healthiest options for us (we don't eat hamburgers/fries hardly at all - so we like deli sandwiches, soup, etc.) We are very excited to give the Plan a try this year!

Good luck to all who are contemplating this decision. You really have to do the numbers for your family - I see lots of posts trying to convince people one way or the other, but the only way to make a proper comparison is to do your own numbers (using old receipts is the best way!)

Best of luck, Tiger


----------



## Poohgirl

I am heading to Beach Club in April and was considering the new DVC dining plan.  I used it last year before I bought DVC and thought it was great.  Does anyone know if you can use both the dining plan and DDE card for the same meal. Example: If you order drinks with your meal that is covered on the dining plan, can you still get the discount for the drinks from the DDE card? Anyone done this? TIA


----------



## Tiger926

FYI - Just something I'm noticing with the "does it include tax question?" Many people are asking if it includes tax for the actual plan purchase of credits and not the meals itself as was posted above.  The credits themselves do include tax and gratuity, but in terms of tax calculated on $37.99, there isn't any as I just booked myself and the total is $37.99 and $10.99 as posted, no additional fees or taxes I was told at check-in.

Tiger


----------



## CarolMN

Several posters have reported here that they have used both at the same meal.  At least one said they used the DDE to pay for their alcoholic beverages, which are not included in the DP.

Best wishes -


----------



## NMW

We were at Disney in early Dec for 9 days with the DDE card.  I was trying to figure out what would be best for us since I knew the dining plan was coming for DVC.  For our family of 5 the DP would have blown the DDE card away.  Our dinners were all 1 credit this trip except Brown Derby.  They were Kona Cafe, Cape May Cafe, Ohana, Wolfgang Puck, San Angel Inn, Rose and Crown, and House of Blues (which we would have certainly changed to something in the dining plan)  These meals all averaged $120-$160 AFTER the 20% discount.

We ate counter service lunch every day because the kids were always hungry, I think it's all the walking.  These meals averaged $45.

We also bought sodas and waters every afternoon-only about $15 but does add up.  

The dining plan would have cost our family apox $109 a day.  We spent aprox $200 a day for things that would have been covered by the dining plan.  

We might still get the DDE card to use if we get drinks and for character breakfasts.  However, we might not always get AP's.  We did this time because we planned two trips 10 months apart.  One thing is certain, we will be buying the dining plan for our next trip.


----------



## NMW

According to numerous posts on the restaurant board, you can use both.  Many posters report using the DDE card to pay for alcohol and/or kids meals.


----------



## CarolMN

bicker said:
			
		

> Uh... $15 plus the cost of one snack each day, which is included in the Dining Plan, but not included in my computations (at all).
> 
> Now, if we were eating dinner at Brown Derby and Chefs de France instead of lunch, and if we were eating at California Grill instead of Liberty Tree Tavern and eating at Flying Fish instead of Garden Grill (as might have been the case if we weren't visiting with children) the numbers would have worked out much better with the Dining Plan.



LOL, Brian  - are you sure?   California Grill and the Flying Fish are both 2 TS credit locations.

Best wishes -


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

I have already posted in several different threads that I don't think the dining plan would work for our family as we would have to pay adult prices for both our kids and they still eat off the kid's menu when possible.  Plus we have never really enjoyed waiting at sit-down restaurants during our visits.  Now if it was just DH and me going to WDW for a few days...I'd jump all over the dining plan!

BTW, we did purchase the DDE card during our visit in October and plan to use it again in April...so that helps cut down on expenses quite a bit.


----------



## La2kw

You have to look at your own dining habits to decide.  With four of us, the dining plan would cost us about $152/ day.  We never eat that much food in a day since we do breakfast in the room and an occasional dinner as well.  We spend a lot of time at the water parks and always take a picnic lunch there.  We'll stick with the DDE since we can what we want.  I have never ordered an appetizer an entree *and* a dessert in one meal, for each of us!  It's not a deal if it forces you to eat more than what you normally would.


----------



## skoi

We're going for a short stay before our Magic cruise this fall. We looked over menus, did all the math, etc. for the family (me, dh, dd 12, ds 8, dd 2) and while we would save money with the dining plan, we probably won't get it. The reason, honestly, is because we never eat that much! We'd pay for 3 adults, and while dd would gladly eat filet mignon at every meal and ds would love to try exotic appetizers, we'd never be able to eat 4 appetizers, 4 entrees, and 4 desserts at our ts meal every day. And if we did eat that much, then ate all that on our cruise, we'd come back 20 pounds heavier.

Of course, greed might get the better of me and we might buy it closer to time. I really want to eat at Le Cellier- because everyone just raves about it.


----------



## Tiger926

People make a good point about having to eat more food than normal, but from what I see at Disney, people seem to snack all day long, plus eat big breakfasts and so if you adjust to eating smaller breakfasts and not so many snacks, that would take care of the appetizers and dessert. For us, we eat very small breakfasts in our villa, moderate lunch (usually table service, but now with plan, we'll be eating counter service - healthy options only as we don't really eat burgers/fries) and a good supper. We have a small snack throughout the day and one before bed, but we do drink lots of water in the July heat. 

It is important to use your own dining habits, but we see so many people spending a ton of money on snacks, which includes pop (park goers seem to love to drink pop, something we never do) - because they eat counter service fast food which doesn't seem to fill people up as well as eating more healthy options.  I guess I'm wondering if some people spent less on their snack budgets, they could then apply this to table service options and there then wouldn't be such a difference in using DDE as opposed to DDP. For us, DDP saves money as eating one table service meal alone could easily take care of most of the daily credit and we don't even eat that much food, but the prices are high and that's what makes the DDP a good deal for us.

Just a thought, Tiger


----------



## goofy4tink

So...now I read that if you are using the dining plan, you can still use your DDE card for any alcoholic beverages at the same meal you use your dining plan for?? If this is the case then we'll use both. We do a complete TS meal every day. Sometimes we like to do a character breakfast as well and eat our dinner later in the evening. That would really work out great....I could use the DDP for our LeCellier meal, but use my DDE card for wine. Then I could eat at Cape May for breakfast, get my 20% off with DDE and then eat at Boma later that night with my DDP. Am I correct in my reasoning???


----------



## tigger3311967

Since you are all the experts, I need help.  We are planning our trip for May 13-20 to WDW.  We are going to purchase the Dining Plan.  My husband asked me an interesting question last night which I had not thought about.  We've been talking about going ahead and making our reservations for the luau and know that they require payment up front.  If we are doing the dining plan, how does that work?  If we let MS know, it should be on our record.  Does the luau know that?  Or do we pay up front and get our money back once we give them our four TS meals?  Anyone have a clue?  I'm stumped.


----------



## CarolMN

They probably do it the same way that they do CRT.  They take your credit card number, but don't actually charge the deposit.  If you don't cancel within 48 hours and don't show up, then they charge your credit card.  It's kind of like giving a hotel your credit card to hold a reservation.  

Best wishes -

P.S.  Welcome to the DVC Forum!  Nice to see your first post is with us!


----------



## pplasky

Isn't there tax on the DDP?  That does add a little bit to the totals some are using.  If it's border line on whether or not you are planning to get it, this could sway you the other way.  I have been going over and over menus for our next stay, and have found the DDP to be cheaper only if we always order an app and dessert.  My husband and I are still undecided, but it makes sense for Disney.  The restaurants are pricey and they are getting people to prepay for dinner with the works.  We probably will not order everything I calculated without the plan, but snacks and quick service could add up with 3 kids as well.  We have DDE, so I am leaning towards just paying as we go, but might change as I read others experiences.


----------



## Tiger926

pplasky - According to the CM I spoke with yesterday, it's $37.99 per adult and $10.99 child, with no other taxes or fees charged - hopefully this is true. Since she gave me the total of my plan and said this is what will be charged at check in, it must be correct. 

Tiger


----------



## colleen costello

My family LOVES to eat, and my Dad is fond of saying that our army travels on its stomach, but even WE don't eat appetizer and dessert at dinnertimes. My daughter eats very little but would cost as an adult. If they let some group members buy the plan and others not, we would use the dining plan. Fot my parents it would be great. But for my family of 4, with 2 picky kids, a very picky hubby who sometimes barely eats but gets an expensive cocktail, and me who would love dessert but usually can't make room for it, the DDE is a better deal. Best advice here is that you have to decide based on the tendencies of your own family.


----------



## pplasky

Tiger926 said:
			
		

> pplasky - According to the CM I spoke with yesterday, it's $37.99 per adult and $10.99 child, with no other taxes or fees charged - hopefully this is true. Since she gave me the total of my plan and said this is what will be charged at check in, it must be correct.
> 
> Tiger



Thanks for the info.  It makes a difference!


----------



## pbharris4

Spoke w/ MS yesterday and was told that since we're doing a split stay (6 nts BCV/4 nts OKW) that it would be 2 seperate dining plans. So we'd have to use up the credits from the BCV stay by midnight the day we check out (7/1/06) and then the same day we get the OKW credits. BUT......we're in a studio @ BCV and were going to use more CS credits and 1 or 2 more TS credits (thinking the whole 10 days would be pooled together)...so I have had to rearrange my Dining Plans a little to make sure we use the allotment of BCV during the BCV stay and the allotment of OKW credits during the OKW stay.  Keep that in mind if you are doing a split stay when you are planning your ADRs.


----------



## DisneyDoogie

Sorry if I'm posting in the wrong spot.

A couple of questions about the Dining Plan.

1. The $37.99 rate for adults -- does that include tax, or is the tax extra?
2. About breakfast -- can the plan be used at table-service restaurants that serve a breakfast that is not a buffet - like Olivia's or the Yacht Club Galley?  I realize there would be no dessert. 
3. Does anyone know what would be considered a snack at OKW's Goods To Go or BC's Hurricane Hanna's?

Thank you.


----------



## mom2alix

DisneyDoogie said:
			
		

> Sorry if I'm posting in the wrong spot.
> 
> A couple of questions about the Dining Plan.
> 
> 1. The $37.99 rate for adults -- does that include tax, or is the tax extra?
> 2. About breakfast -- can the plan be used at table-service restaurants that serve a breakfast that is not a buffet - like Olivia's or the Yacht Club Galley?  I realize there would be no dessert.
> 3. Does anyone know what would be considered a snack at OKW's Goods To Go or BC's Hurricane Hanna's?
> 
> Thank you.


 1.The $37.99 includes tax.  I just added the plan to our May reservations and the cost was figured at $37.99/day/adult, no extra taxes etc.
2. You can use the vouchers for breakfast at any participating TS that serves breakfast, although that may not be the best use of your vouchers cost-wise.
3.  I don't know that answer to this one, but someone should come along soon who will know.

Have a good trip!


----------



## 4mcbjCtr

I was just looking at the list of restaurants on the dvc website.  It says the character breakfasts count as a table service meal?  I thought they were two table service meals.


----------



## brivers222

mom2alix said:
			
		

> 1.The $37.99 includes tax.  I just added the plan to our May reservations and the cost was figured at $37.99/day/adult, no extra taxes etc.
> 2. You can use the vouchers for breakfast at any participating TS that serves breakfast, although that may not be the best use of your vouchers cost-wise.
> 3.  I don't know that answer to this one, but someone should come along soon who will know.
> 
> Have a good trip!



We are planning on going to US & IOA for two days during our trip so obviously we won't be eating at Disney... Could my DW and I use two TS vouchers each in one day?  I.e. got to Chef 'da France for lunch and then Prime Time 50's for dinner that same day? Or do you have to stick with one CS and TS per person per day?


----------



## beattyfamily

4mcbjCtr said:
			
		

> I was just looking at the list of restaurants on the dvc website.  It says the character breakfasts count as a table service meal?  I thought they were two table service meals.



No, they aren't.  They are only one.  There are  only a few fancy, signature restaurants (California Grill, Brown Derby etc...) that are 2 credits.

Also the shows like HDDR or the Luau are 2 credits.


----------



## brivers222

skoi said:
			
		

> We're going for a short stay before our Magic cruise this fall. We looked over menus, did all the math, etc. for the family (me, dh, dd 12, ds 8, dd 2) and while we would save money with the dining plan, we probably won't get it. The reason, honestly, is because we never eat that much! We'd pay for 3 adults, and while dd would gladly eat filet mignon at every meal and ds would love to try exotic appetizers, we'd never be able to eat 4 appetizers, 4 entrees, and 4 desserts at our ts meal every day. And if we did eat that much, then ate all that on our cruise, we'd come back 20 pounds heavier.
> 
> Of course, greed might get the better of me and we might buy it closer to time. I really want to eat at Le Cellier- because everyone just raves about it.



You bring up a question of mine...  On the DDP is there a limit to the Cost of the Food you choose per meal?  I.e. I see a lot of Filet Mignon is ANY appitizer, ANY Entree, and ANY dessert available to you on the plan? I just don't want to find out that once we are at a resturant we have a "special" Menu we must choose off of for each meal choice.


----------



## bwbuddy5

Sounds crazy, but here's what we're considering:

Party of 6, 3 guys 16yo, 16yo, adult; 3 girls, 20, 20, adult.

The guys like to eat, and love the DDP concept.  Girls think they would not get the value.  In fact, the female adult may not even go to the parks, opting for the BCV exercise room, walking trail, and Stormalong; probably will hit CS for meals, or eat nice salad at TS restaurants.

So, since we have booked a BCV 2-bedroom villa, we are considering splitting our reservation into a 1BR villa and Studio, so that only half of the party needs to buy the DDP.

It will cost me an additional 20 points for the 5 nights, which I could probably otherwise rent for $200.

Cost for the 3 girls for DDP, had they wanted it would have been $570.

So, am I looking at it correctly that I would break even as long as the three girls come close to eating on $370?  Plus, they could eat some of our appetizers and desserts when they do go to the TS restarants with us.


----------



## CarolMN

I thought there were a lot of 2 credit TS restuarants.  

In addition to California Grill & the Brown Derby, the 2 credit TS options include Artist Point, Flying Fish, Coral Reef, Yachtsman Steakhouse, Citricos, Narcoose's, and Jiko.  Might be one or two more, can't remember.   Also there is a surcharge for some menu items at Planet Hollywood & Captain Jack's (think it is the lobster entrees).  IIRC, all of the dinner shows require 2 TS credits as well.

Best wishes -


----------



## beattyfamily

brivers222 said:
			
		

> You bring up a question of mine...  On the DDP is there a limit to the Cost of the Food you choose per meal?  I.e. I see a lot of Filet Mignon is ANY appitizer, ANY Entree, and ANY dessert available to you on the plan? I just don't want to find out that once we are at a resturant we have a "special" Menu we must choose off of for each meal choice.



Actually, there is a special menu or dessert or appitizer at some restaurants because of the dining plan.  One example I can think of off the top of my head was when we ate at Tony's.  We only were given the sampler dessert.


----------



## mom2alix

brivers222 said:
			
		

> We are planning on going to US & IOA for two days during our trip so obviously we won't be eating at Disney... Could my DW and I use two TS vouchers each in one day?  I.e. got to Chef 'da France for lunch and then Prime Time 50's for dinner that same day? Or do you have to stick with one CS and TS per person per day?



You can use as many per day as you want until they are gone.


----------



## WebmasterDoc

You may use the credits as you'd like - even use a whole week's worth in one day if desired. There would be no penalty for missing a couple of days by going to USF.

Enjoy!


----------



## brivers222

Both of you just made me feel  

For another question... Our trip will be 5/7-5/15 or 8 nights and 9 days.

I am going to do some calculation so bear with me here   

I know we have to pay per person per night the $37.99 so that would give us paying for 8 nights hence the following "credits":

Myself:
CS: 8
TS: 8
Snack: 8

DW:
CS: 8
TS: 8
Snack: 8

Are we able to use the Credits starting on our Check-in day and ending at park closing of our Check out day?  or are the credits only valid after we spend our first night (i.e. 2nd day?)

So sorry for the seemingly dumb questions but all these options they throw at you just blow you way!


----------



## La2kw

Tiger926 said:
			
		

> People make a good point about having to eat more food than normal, but from what I see at Disney, people seem to snack all day long, plus eat big breakfasts and so if you adjust to eating smaller breakfasts and not so many snacks, that would take care of the appetizers and dessert. For us, we eat very small breakfasts in our villa, moderate lunch (usually table service, but now with plan, we'll be eating counter service - healthy options only as we don't really eat burgers/fries) and a good supper. We have a small snack throughout the day and one before bed, but we do drink lots of water in the July heat.
> 
> It is important to use your own dining habits, but we see so many people spending a ton of money on snacks, which includes pop (park goers seem to love to drink pop, something we never do) - because they eat counter service fast food which doesn't seem to fill people up as well as eating more healthy options.  I guess I'm wondering if some people spent less on their snack budgets, they could then apply this to table service options and there then wouldn't be such a difference in using DDE as opposed to DDP. For us, DDP saves money as eating one table service meal alone could easily take care of most of the daily credit and we don't even eat that much food, but the prices are high and that's what makes the DDP a good deal for us.
> 
> Just a thought, Tiger




We buy water at Publix or Target and byo into the parks.  I can't see spending $2.50 on one bottle of water in the parks.  We rarely buy snacks, occasionally a box of popcorn or something like that- definitely not daily.  We will buy an occasional treat as well- pastries in France or Norway, etc.  Even with all that, we still do not average over $38/person for the four of us.  As for fast food not being healthy, there are plenty of healthy choices at the fast food restaurants.  There are many things to choose from besides burgers and chicken strips.  We eat quick service a lot and I never even touch a burger, pizza, or chicken strips.


----------



## CarolMN

The Dining Plan credits are valid from the time you check in until midnight of the day you check out. 

Best wishes -


----------



## RoyalCanadian

Just because you have a 2BR reservation in hand does not automatically mean that there will be a studio and a 1BR available for you to reserve in its place.  Your cancelled 2BR ressie will go to whoever else is looking for a 2BR and you will be in a separate "line" for the 1BR and studio.

Best of luck in switching your reservations.


----------



## canwegosoon

I know for us it would be a big saving..plus I love the fact that tax and tip are included...We will be using it on December trip...good luck getting ARD's...by then they really will be hard to come by.


----------



## Tiger926

La2kw - After numerous trips to Disney we've determined that bringing water into the parks in July does not work. They are warm well before we even enter the parks, plus, they are very heavy. After having our DD hospitalized while in Florida very far from home in Canada with severe dehydration and other serious illnesses, we have decided that cold water in the parks is a necessity and not a luxury. Our daughter has dehydration issues, so we must make sure she has cold water to drink at all times. We do buy water for drink in our villa at Target, but we buy it in the parks at all times.

Regarding counter service, I am noticing that there are more healthy options, which is why we are giving the dining plan a try. In regards to snacks, we don't buy many snacks either as popcorn in July is silly, plus ice cream just makes you more thirsty and we don't drink pop either.  We are going to use our snack credits for water and maybe an ice cream a day as a treat for our DD. You are lucky if you aren't spending $38.00 a day and still eating healthy, hopefully they'll be even more healthy choices by July as we haven't eaten counter service in a few years.

Tiger


----------



## 2giddy4wdw

I have used the meal plan in the past and have saved quite a bit of money.  Granted we don't eat all of that food all the time...but it's nice to have the choice.  And the one thing that we did was have them pack the dessert to go.  And the we can always eat it later.  We were very excited that they were adding it to the DVC.  That was one of the questions when we bought into the DVC that we were worried about.  I love that I don't have to worry about money for food.  It's already paid for.  And when DH and I went for our anniversary alone in 2003 we went to Wolfgang Pucks, the waiter asked if we were on the plan and we said yes.  Well he told us of a dinner that they had that was filet mignon and a 1lb lobster tail (not whole lobster).  The price was $100 just for the meal.  Well I have to admit that I got that meal.  I ate my appetizer, most of the filet and all the lobster tail.  Then I had my dessert packaged to go and we ate it later that night at our room.  And if you think about it if you go to just one buffet they are usually 25.00 a person, that's most of the price for one day.  It sounds like a lot of food, but after walking all day and we still walk more afterwards, it stays with you.  Unlike eating a small meal and then eating again later.  And I must admit...I have never gained weight while being at Disney.  You get so much excerise walking that you don't need to worry about it.  And besides they are adding so many healthy choices too.  I know that we will be using it for all of our trips.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Although I haven't yet done the math on the dining plan, I'm taking a solo trip in August, and I'm planning on getting the dining plan, doing the math, and deciding which is better.  Can you tell I'm a math teacher?!  This actually sounds fun to me, and I look forward to doing it. One thing that will really make a difference to me as to whether or not it's worth it is whether the BCV Marketplace starts taking the dining plan and especially if the gelato is considered a snack!


----------



## Simba's Mom

Thanks for the info, since we were thinking of splitting a stay.  I want to make sure I understand-so if we stay 7 nites at OKW, then 4 at BCV, we must use all 7 of our TS credits during the OKW stay.  Or if we stayed 2 nites at SSR, then 9 at OKW, we couldn't go to 2 signature dining resturaunts (the ones that use 2 credits each) in those 2 nites at SSR, unless we paid cash at one of them.  This is what it sounded like, am I right?


----------



## thelionqueen

I think it totally depends on your family's eating habits.  We are a family of 2 adults 2 children.  The dining plan for our 10 day stay is just over $970.00.

One of the things that is as important to me as the savings, is the convenience.  I've noticed a couple of other posters mention this, but it is really a huge plus for us. 

Not having to budget for food, not having to worry how much it is going to cost and not having to use a CC or Debit Card for every meal.  Just give em your key card, and you're done!  Voila!  It is wonderful.  On top of the savings it is a must do for us!

We also like to eat and eating out is a big draw for our family.  Since we've been several times, scheduling meals around parks and activities is very easy and actually better for us.

I don't think I will ever go without the dining plan again, it was absolutely wonderful.  
BTW...we did have food left over, but we treated a family behind us in line to a free lunch, they were thrilled!


----------



## thelionqueen

DISNEY4FUN said:
			
		

> Can you pay for the plan before check-in?


No, only at check-in.  BTW it must be added before check-in, you cannot add it at the resort desk.


----------



## nezy

We often visit w/ my mother who would not be in our room, but would be with us at meals. 
What happens when only some members of the party are on the Dining Plan?


----------



## nezy

Does BCV have lock-offs? 
How would that work-if you had a 1BR w/ a Studio loc-off. Can one-half of the room use the DDP?


----------



## Laurajean1014

I have a question:

11 persons (8 adults and 3 children) going to WDW on DDE?  How do they pick the one person that will not be on DDE?  Is it the lowest cost person, highest cost person?  Do they let you pick?


----------



## JimMIA

Thanks!  

After all of the silly, duplicative and repetitive threads from folks who didn't bother to read any of the dozen _other_ threads wanting to know the details of the dining plan -- AT LAST, a positive contribution!

I knew it would happen sooner or later.


----------



## CarolMN

Laurajean1014 said:
			
		

> I have a question:
> 
> 11 persons (8 adults and 3 children) going to WDW on DDE?  How do they pick the one person that will not be on DDE?  Is it the lowest cost person, highest cost person?  Do they let you pick?


No idea.  My guess is that the waitstaff would let you pick in hopes it would influence the size of his/her tip.  I bet most DDE users tip 20%  - the amount of the discount.

Best wishes -


----------



## paults

if you don't get seating at table for all 11 and need 2 seperate tables you can use both your cards 1 at each table.   tell CM to do 2 checks   and you sit at one and if married DW sit at the other.


----------



## paults

if your ressie is for a 2 bedroom then all guests will need to pay for DDP if they use it or not


----------



## SCDizneyDawn

If your reservation is for a one br and a studio, be aware that you may have just that, a one br and a studio, that are not connected, not a two br.  You could request that they be connected to make a two br, but that is not always possible, depending on how busy the resort is.

Just wanted you to think of that!


----------



## BillPA

The Luau is one of those meals that "costs" 2 Table Service 'coupons'. It might be better to just pay cash, especially if you have DDE.


----------



## pbharris4

Simba's Mom said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info, since we were thinking of splitting a stay.  I want to make sure I understand-so if we stay 7 nites at OKW, then 4 at BCV, we must use all 7 of our TS credits during the OKW stay.  Or if we stayed 2 nites at SSR, then 9 at OKW, we couldn't go to 2 signature dining resturaunts (the ones that use 2 credits each) in those 2 nites at SSR, unless we paid cash at one of them.  This is what it sounded like, am I right?



1. Yes..if you stayed 7 nts @ OKW you'd have to use all your credits (TS, CS, and snack) by midnight of the day you check out of OKW (regardless if you're going to another DVC resort). When you check into BCV you will then get your credits for THAT stay. If you were staying 11 nts at 1 DVC resort they wouldn't expire until you check out, but since it's a split stay (with 2 res. #s) it's treated seperately.  So if you were planning on using most of your credits for TS meals the first 7 days and cooking for the last 4 days..you couldn't do that. 


If you were to stay 2 nites at SSR and 9 nts @ OKW..during the 2 nts at SSR you would only have 2 TS credits so on the DP you would have to pay for one of them OR wait until you got to OKW. Plus with split stays you get a different room key card (the DP info is on the card) for each resort.

Personally, it would be wonderful it it was all pooled together because it would be a whole lot less confusing!
HTH


JIM MIA: you're too funny!


----------



## gopherit

Did the math, and think it's a really good option for our fam of 5!

And understand this is coming from someone who hasn't done CS since 1998, and usually eats half her meals in the villa or from a small cooler!      I should also note that I did the math on the DDE and it does NOT appear to be a good thing for us.

So why does it DDP work for us where DDE doesn't?

DDE requires an AP - but our fam has oodles of old PHP passes and goes to WDW once per year and prefers to do a park all day one day... then not at all the next.  Not exactly conducive to a DDE.  And while I may have a libation or two, DH rarely ever drinks alcohol, so no savings on that high-markup item.  We usually only make one big long trip to WDW every year or 2.  Just not conducive to DDE savings.

As for the DDP - using the first 7 days of our last trip as an example, we spent about $1100 on food (and that includes groceries for meals cooked in the villa, as well as any snacks ans such.)  Using the DDP, our cost is about $952 for the same # of days.  A modest savings.  THis includes using 2 TS for a HDDR meal.  For kids, you are actually coming out ahead on HDDR - typically a kid's price for HDDR is $25.  But two days of a kid's DDP is only 21.96, so even if you then use both the TS for HDDR, you still get 2 CS and 2 snacks per kid - plus pocket change to spare - relative to the usual pricing!  Not too shabby, sez I.  PLus - our DS will be classified as an "adult" by WDW this year, and that means meals will cost more than the 1100 I forecast based on last year's receipts.  (The DDP calc is based on 3 adults and 2 kids).

Our only dilemma with the DDP - I sure do wish we could "trade up" some CS for TS, LOL.  We love so many of the TS dining places, it's always so hard to limit oneself!

We figure we will use 2 TS for HDDR, and do our best to stretch out what we buy.  All I know is, from this mom's perspective, not having to do a bunch of grocery shopping (and better still - not having to then do something with the left-overs afterwards!)  and cooking is worth its weight in gold!  WHen our kids were much smaller, we used the kitchen more because the kids needed that downtime to not have to practice restaurant manners 24/7.  And it was great getting them something to eat BESIDES a chicken nugget or burger, LOL!  Our kids are old enough now, however, to be excellent little diners and also adventurous enough to find something enjoyable on virutally any menu.  I think that helped in the decision process.

I am intrigued, however, by all the comments in this thread about too much food and wanting a plan that lets you "order what you want".  I did my calcs based on what we actually ate, and from that, determined we could get the same stuff for less moeny with the DDP.  THe fact that we get more food than what I calculated doesn't mean we have to eat it, LOL.  I think that's just an issue that varies from person to person with their individual spending habits.  Me, I'll order what I want, whether it's 10 bucks or 1.  But DH - I could totally see him feeling he should get the best "bargain".  I plan on stretching those CS out quite a bit - perhaps getting 2 of our 5 daily CS in the morning and splitting them for a group b'fast, then getting the remainder at lunch and splitting.  We also will be "short" by one TS (since we plan to do HDDR) so there's a day wherein we could use a CS if necessary.  And I know we will still do a fair portion of breakfasts in the room - simply because my kids wake up hungry and really enjoy their quickie breakfast in the room  routine!  A box or two of cereal, packets of oats and grits, some milk and a token banana or two should fill that bill nicely without much cost at all.


----------



## gopherit

ANother thing I guess I had't included in my post - it sure would be nice to have a fairly clear dollar value on what you will spend for food.  Great for budgeting.  No worrying about tips and taxes and such would be great!  

I can also see that, if you were traveling with family, it would totally do away with the whole "we'll get this meal, you get the next, who pays for what" dilemma. We often bring family with us and sometimes that finance stuff gets messy.  WIth DDP, everybody's on the plan, so just fork over your key accordingly!


----------



## gopherit

thelionqueen said:
			
		

> BTW...we did have food left over, but we treated a family behind us in line to a free lunch, they were thrilled!



I think that is so cool!  You made two memories that day - one for you, one for them!  I could easily see doing that with excess desserts - hey table #3 - would you like a No Way Jose?  We have one too many over here!  Our treat!  

What a neat gesture to demonstrate before kids, too!  Tis better to give than to gorge, LOL...


----------



## La2kw

CarolMN said:
			
		

> They probably do it the same way that they do CRT.  They take your credit card number, but don't actually charge the deposit.  If you don't cancel within 48 hours and don't show up, then they charge your credit card.  It's kind of like giving a hotel your credit card to hold a reservation.
> 
> Best wishes -
> 
> P.S.  Welcome to the DVC Forum!  Nice to see your first post is with us!



Unfortunately, there's a new policy at CRT beginning 2/1/06.  From AllEarsNet: "NOTE: Once these changes go into effect (February 1, 2006), payment in full with a credit card will be required at the time of booking for all meals at Cinderella's Royal Table. If you do not have a credit card, the reservation cannot be made. All reservations for dining at Cinderella's Royal Table prior to February 1, 2006, will follow current pricing and deposit payment policies."  

A price hike also goes into effect the same day:  "Breakfast: $31.99 ages 10 and up; $21.99 ages 3-9. Lunch: $33.99 ages 10 and up; $22.99 ages 3-9.-- Dinner will become a fixed-price, set meal, also, hosted by the Fairy Godmother, who will lead the observance of special occasions like birthdays and anniversaries. You will also have the chance to have your photo taken before dining, with a photo package similar to that mentioned above offered to you during the meal. In addition, you will receive a special, unframed, unmatted lithograph (worth $50), given exclusively to diners at Cinderella's Royal Table Dinner.  Dinner: $39.99 ages 10 and up; $24.99 ages 3-9."


----------



## SoCalKDG

So if I stay 5 nights at BWV in a 2 bedroom, no dining plan, then move to BCV for 4 nights, I'd assume I could get a dining plan for just those 4 nights, yes?


----------



## bicker

> LOL, Brian  - are you sure?   California Grill and the Flying Fish are both 2 TS credit locations.


You're correct, *again*.  That just goes to show that the folks at Disney are *very *good at pricing things just exactly as they should be priced, so folks are getting a good-enough deal (like, saving $15), but not so much of a good deal that it makes the decision which way to go easy.  Everything is priced what it is actually *worth*, no more and no less.


----------



## Dean

SoCalKDG said:
			
		

> So if I stay 5 nights at BWV in a 2 bedroom, no dining plan, then move to BCV for 4 nights, I'd assume I could get a dining plan for just those 4 nights, yes?


Yes and this is one of the best ways to approach the plan.  You'd want to check in to BCV early, even if your room wasn't ready, and you'd then have the full day of check in and check out to use them.  IMO, this works better for the first part of the stay than the second assuming you are not arriving too late.

I was wondering if they would drop days like they did with the LOS passes which had pretty much the same requirements.


----------



## CarolMN

Did some research over on the Restaurant Board.  Posters there say that they do not charge the Credit Card if you are on the Dining Plan.  (Everyone not on the DP gets charged the full price up front).  However, if DP people  are a no shows and don't cancel in time, the full price of the meal(s) gets charged to your card.

Those who want to be sure should give Disney Dining a call and see what the CM says about payment for those on the Dining Plan.

Best wishes -


----------



## NMW

CarolMN said:
			
		

> I thought there were a lot of 2 credit TS restuarants.
> 
> In addition to California Grill & the Brown Derby, the 2 credit TS options include Artist Point, Flying Fish, Coral Reef, Yachtsman Steakhouse, Citricos, Narcoose's, and Jiko.  Might be one or two more, can't remember.   Also there is a surcharge for some menu items at Planet Hollywood & Captain Jack's (think it is the lobster entrees).  IIRC, all of the dinner shows require 2 TS credits as well.
> 
> Best wishes -



For 2006 there is a change- Coral Reef goes down to 1 credit and CRT (all meals) goes up to 2 credits.  They have the 2006 list on the official WDW website.  The list on the DVC site is from 2005.  Oh also for 2006, Raglan road is on and is 1 credit.


----------



## NMW

brivers222 said:
			
		

> You bring up a question of mine...  On the DDP is there a limit to the Cost of the Food you choose per meal?  I.e. I see a lot of Filet Mignon is ANY appitizer, ANY Entree, and ANY dessert available to you on the plan? I just don't want to find out that once we are at a resturant we have a "special" Menu we must choose off of for each meal choice.




As I understand it (from the restaurant board), there are NO resrictions at any Disney owned restaurant.  The exception to that is if an appetizer is meant for 2 people, 2 people must use it as their appetizer.  I have also read many posts about CM's letting and even suggesting one person ordering a 2 person appetizer though, so I think that depends on the both the place and the CM.    

There is no special menu.  There is a FAQ thread sticky on the restuarant board that explains all of this too.

The DTD locations, not being Disney owned, apparently charge a surcharge on a couple of their most expensive items (like lobster), but you can still get them, you just have to pay a few dollars extra.  There are only a few DTD TS restaurants in the plan to begin with, but all Disney owned TS ones take it.


----------



## Laurabearz

I havent looked into the dining plan at all. Not interested in planning ALL our meals.... DDE makes us happy!!


----------



## Cuddlemama

Sorry for crossposting from the restaurant board, but I posted there and then realized that you guys may have better information on the issue.

We're going to the world again in Jan. 07 (and Jan. 08, Jan, 09..etc...~laugh~), and are going to be trying out the Dining Plan for the first time then.

At the time of our 07 trip, we'll be travelling with 6 adults, 2 preschoolers and two toddlers. The two toddlers will be 2.5 and nearly 3, and are both HUGE eaters, who would really not be satisfied picking off of other people's plates.

Has anyone ever purchased the dining plan for a child under 3? Is it allowed? I can't imagine why it wouldn't be, but I just wonder if it's happened before and how it worked out?

I understand that with regular DDP, your plan was tied to your ticket, so it would have been cost prohibitive to purchase for kids who would not normally be ticketed for admission. But the DVC plan doesn't require any particular admission media, so that wouldn't be an issue here.

~L


----------



## CarolMN

Just ask MS if it is OK to purchase for the toddlers  - I'm sure it would be OK.  

Your other alternative is just to pay out of pocket for something off the menu for them when sharing won't be enough.  Remember that you can get them their own food (at no charge) at all of the buffet restaurants, so if you are planning on going to any of those, it might work out to just order (and pay) something for the toddlers when you are at the sitdowns or counter service places.

Best wishes -


----------



## yitbos96bb

CarolMN said:
			
		

> Just ask MS if it is OK to purchase for the toddlers  - I'm sure it would be OK.
> 
> Your other alternative is just to pay out of pocket for something off the menu for them when sharing won't be enough.  Remember that you can get them their own food (at no charge) at all of the buffet restaurants, so if you are planning on going to any of those, it might work out to just order (and pay) something for the toddlers when you are at the sitdowns or counter service places.
> 
> Best wishes -



Yeah, I can't see Disney turning down someone paying them money.  They just don't FORCE you to buy until they are 3.  The Kids DP is pretty cheap though... A lot of peopel use the credits to do more signature restaurants and then order OOP for the kids as Carol mentioned.


----------



## MotherOf2Princesses

you know $10.99 is cheap for a days worth of food at Disney. When I go in April my daughter will be 2 1/2. By time I pay for a snack and a kids meal at a counter restaurant I would spend $10. She has an older daughter and will want her own food and the same thinks as big sister. She'a a big girl now. 
So if I can't add the plan for a 2 year old, perhaps they can change my ressie to make her 3. No harm it won't cost more since it's not a MYW package with tickets.
I will try that now.


----------



## MotherOf2Princesses

MotherOf2Princesses said:
			
		

> you know $10.99 is cheap for a days worth of food at Disney. When I go in April my daughter will be 2 1/2. By time I pay for a snack and a kids meal at a counter restaurant I would spend $10. She has an older daughter and will want her own food and the same thinks as big sister. She'a a big girl now.
> So if I can't add the plan for a 2 year old, perhaps they can change my ressie to make her 3. No harm it won't cost more since it's not a MYW package with tickets.
> I will try that now.



Well I added it but had to have my ressie changed and make her 3. MS really tried to talk me out of this. She was young probably didn't have kids. My 2 year old sometimes eats more than my 5 year old. It cost an extra $54.95. Now I can get her the same foods as her sister without spending alot.
By the way I'm a first time renter not a member. I will be buying my tickets at the Disney Store. Her age change won't affect me.


----------



## bwbuddy5

Mission partially accomplished; still in 2BR for 1st two nights, split last three nights.  I'm on the wait list for the remaining nights, one night at a time, but even if it doesn't work out, changing rooms mid-week will not be that big of a deal (that will be our rest day; we've done it before).  Plus, DDP will actually kick in as soon as we switch over in mid-week, so we'll only be without DDP for two days.

The more I'm thinking about it, the more I'm liking it.  The wife didn't want both appetizers and desserts for everyone, but she likes the idea of us sharing her salad, and my dessert and entree.

I WILL be ordering the most expensive item on the menu! (I would have before, if I felt I could afford it).


----------



## Scotch

I don't like the dining plan options for kids because you are limited to ordering from the kids menu when available.  I think the kids menu offering at WDW restaurants are severely limited and boring, the same burger, pizza, mac & cheese over and over at most places, for lunch and dinner.  We often order off the adult menu even for our current 20 month old (e.g., an appetizer or an entree to share with one of us) for the variety and the availability of healthier food options.


----------



## cinderella97

Laurabearz said:
			
		

> I havent looked into the dining plan at all. Not interested in planning ALL our meals.... DDE makes us happy!!




I have to agree.  I'm a planner, but not that much.  I prefer the DDE as well!


----------



## MotherOf2Princesses

Well I have to agree. We are not a burgers and fries type of family. My youngest would rather get fruit than the fries. We try to eat at counter places that offer alot of choices. Now my 5 year old loves pizza, mac & cheese and ice cream. She doean't get that type of food often, but on vacation she can have what she wants. And mom is off the diet while on vacation. 
I do wish the sit down restaurants would offer better choices.
I got the plan just so my youngest could have the same choices as her sister if she wants and at $10.99 I think it's a bargain.


----------



## CarolAnnC

We have decided to consolidate all the DVC Dining Plan threads into one place where all the information can be found.  Please feel free to add to Dining Plan thoughts and/or questions here.  

As always, please visit our Restaurant Board for general Dining Plan questions that may not pertain to DVC.

Thanks everyone!  Bon apetit..


----------



## Dale-Not-Chip

Several people further up was wondering about the math.  Here it is.

Keep in mind the Al a cart is based of menu prices over a year old.

There have been many questions about the + Dining
Is it worth it or not


The Break Down


Adults 2   Kid 1

Day 1  Animal Kingdom
+Dining                          Same thing Al a cart         

$86.97

Safari Popcorn - Snack
Popcorn                         Popcorn $2.75
Soda                             Soda     $2.39
Soda                             Soda     $2.39


Flame Tree BBQ - Counter Lunch

1/2 Slab of St. Louis Ribs
                                              $8.49
1/2 Slab of St. Louis Ribs
                                              $8.49
Baked Chicken Wings 
                                              $3.99
Key Lime Pie -                            $2.79
Key Lime Pie -                            $2.79
Key Lime Pie -                            $2.79
Drink                                        $1.99
Drink                                        $1.99
Drink                                        $1.99

Dinner
Boma Flavors of Africa - Animal Kingdom Lodge

adult                                        $24.99
adult                                        $24.99
child                                         $10.99
tip                                            $9.20

Total
86.97                                          $113.01

Day 2  Magic Kingdom

Crystal Palace Char meal

adult                                        $17.99
adult                                        $17.99
Child                                         $9.99
tip                                            $6.90

Snack
funnel cake x3                            $9.87

PINOCCHIO'S VILLAGE HAUS
Monstro's Turkey Sandwich                 $7.29 
Geppetto's Bacon Double Cheeseburger  $7.29
Child's Hot Dog                                   $3.99
Drink x3                                            $5.97
Rice Krispy Treat x3                            $6.87

Total
$86.97                                           $94.15


day 3  Epcot

drinks x3                                      $5.97


Lunch
Electric Umbrella

Bacon Double Cheeseburger Meal - with fries $7.29
Bacon Double Cheeseburger Meal - with fries $7.29
Macaroni and Cheese                                $3.99
Cheesecake x3                                        $10.47
drinkx3                                                   $5.97


Dinner
Rose and Crown Dining Room

Fruit and Cheese Plate                              $6.99
Grilled Prawns                                          $8.99
Pan-Seared Salmon Filet                            $17.79
Rose and Crown Steak and Prawns               $19.99
Harry Ramsdens Famous Fish and Chips         $6.49
King or Queens Ice Cream Sundae                $2.59
Baily's Irish Cream Brulee                            $4.59
Warm Apple Crumble topped with ice cream   $4.99
Drink x3                                                   $5.97
tip                                                          $11.75

Total
$86.97                                                     $131.12




Now I picked the most expencive things off the menu.  You could order cheaper, but if this is what you would want to order this is the Diffrence

+dining 3 day 2 adult 1 child = $260.91
Same al a cart                   = $338.28


Clearly I choose the most expencive menu Items.   Your personal tastes is most likely diffrent.  But this lets you see the breakdown.

This was also taking for granted a 15% tip.  Your Tipping habits could change the results.


----------



## SnowWitch

I have been crunching numbers all week.  We have 2 boys that will be 16 and turning 14 on our trip, so 4 adults on the dining plan.  Our daughter will be 14 months so can we all say FREE!!! We are staying Poly concierge the first two nights of our stay, then over to the BWV's for 5 nights, and then AKL concierge the last 2 nights.  I anticipate the dining plan for our Sun-Sat stay at the BWV's.  We have a fairly solid idea of the places we will eat...at the very least the TS.  We sat down as a family and played with the menus on Deb's site and said okay.... We usually only order 2 appe., 3 entrees (the younger son and I share) and 2 desserts.  Just using that method plus tax and tip the TS alone will pretty much pay for the dining plan.  The younger son and I can still share thus leaving more TS for the DH and I to share, the boys while off at the water parks can use the extra CS.  So it looks like we will be going with the dining plan.


----------



## SnowWitch

Okay, question.  If we check into the BWV on Sun and checkout on Fri, thats 5 nights, so I pay for 5 or 6 days worth of dining?


----------



## brivers222

SnowWitch said:
			
		

> Okay, question.  If we check into the BWV on Sun and checkout on Fri, thats 5 nights, so I pay for 5 or 6 days worth of dining?



From what I have gathered... you pay for the nights and your DDP is valid from the time you pay for it (check-in) until 11:59pm of the day you check out!  Plus I have read that you can share some meals meaning you can make the food credits last a bit longer as well!


----------



## Mi3stooges

I just read my January e-mail from DVC and it's official, we can now get the dining plan after April 1.  You can't get the plan for Hilton Head or Vero Beach.  What a bargin!


----------



## gamomof2

We're new to DVC -  bought in August.  As long as you're not going over the number of people allowed in your room size do you have to list all people staying in the room?  Realizing of course that those not listed wouldn't have room keys and couldn't participate in EMH or any other perks.  Is listing everyone something we have to do?


----------



## pbharris4

I Just posted this in a new thread..before I found this one.  For now I would recommend calling WDW dining to make your ADRs because MS is still learning. WDW dining has been booking the DP for months and they know more about it.  I had already made ADRs for Mama Melrose (FAntasmic Pkg) and was checking on them. MS told me that the Fantasmic Pkg was not included in the plan. When I called WDW Dining (because MS is closed today) the man said that it IS INDEED included in the DP and is 1 TS credit.


----------



## Dean

Dale-Not-Chip said:
			
		

> Now I picked the most expencive things off the menu.  You could order cheaper, but if this is what you would want to order this is the Diffrence
> 
> +dining 3 day 2 adult 1 child = $260.91
> Same al a cart                   = $338.28
> 
> 
> Clearly I choose the most expencive menu Items.   Your personal tastes is most likely diffrent.  But this lets you see the breakdown.
> 
> This was also taking for granted a 15% tip.  Your Tipping habits could change the results.


IMO, this is one of the mistakes many people are making evaluating these plans.  They are looking at the more expensive items and assuming appetizer and desert every meal.  Not very likely to happen for extended stays.  And available discounts would decrease or even wipe out the savings between the 2.  And given that it's a use or lose system, you need to do far more than break even to justify getting the DP.


----------



## DisneycrazedX6

I apologize if I have asked a question already answered about the dining plan.   
     If four people are staying in the room and all four people are on the dining plan, can other people not on the plan eat with you at your table.  Would they be required to order a meal or could they share your food?
     I ask because, my sister in law will have two children with her.  They are not going to stay on site therefore couldn't get the meal plan.  I hope they will eat with us from time to time.  They may want to order their own food but most likely won't eat an app. and dessert, they are on a budget trip.  Can we share or is that frowned upon????
     Thanks for the info!  If needed:  her kids are 12 and 11.


----------



## Dean

DisneycrazedX6 said:
			
		

> I apologize if I have asked a question already answered about the dining plan.
> If four people are staying in the room and all four people are on the dining plan, can other people not on the plan eat with you at your table.  Would they be required to order a meal or could they share your food?
> I ask because, my sister in law will have two children with her.  They are not going to stay on site therefore couldn't get the meal plan.  I hope they will eat with us from time to time.  They may want to order their own food but most likely won't eat an app. and dessert, they are on a budget trip.  Can we share or is that frowned upon????
> Thanks for the info!  If needed:  her kids are 12 and 11.


There are no rules that say you can't share meals and to my knowledge, never has been such a rule with any Disney Dining plan over the years.  And given that Disney hasn't enforced the rule of kids eat from the kids menu, there is potential value there as well.


----------



## jpolak

For our next trip in August it will be me dw, dd and my in-laws (who are also members).  We are staying in a 2bdrm.  Now does everyone in the room need to buy the plan?  Can the three of us buy it without them?


----------



## patrizella

I read that all parties staying in the room must purchase the plan.  We used it last summer (it turned out that it was free, promotion-but we had originally planned to purchase) and it was a good deal.  If you like going to higher end restuarants (ie-Le Cellier, Alfredos, etc) then you will easily get your $38.99's worth.  Not to mention most counter service meals can run between $10-$15-So you are definitely saving.  The thing is they stuff you with food-by our last day we still had almost all of our snacks left-so we went and bought a bunch of the rice krispy Mickey Heads and water bottles for the trip home.  Another tip-if you haven't used this plan before-make sure when you use the table service advise your party to get different appetizers.  Every person gets an appetizer-we made the mistake when we went to Sci-Fi and 3 of us got onion rings-what a waste


----------



## Mi3stooges

Anyone can eat with you.  There are severals ways of doing this.  From a stand point of you having a meal with others not on the plan, you can get separate checks.  I also believe you can share the food.  When I was in Disney in September, we went to Capt Jacks in Downtown and my DS did not want anything from the adult menu (anyone over 9 is an adult) so he ordered from the childrens menu.  Then what we did was pay for his meal since it was only about $4.99 or so, and my DH had his "dining meal" so for $4.99, my DH had 2 extra lobsters!!!  That might be an alternative for your sister-in-law, meaning if you have youngsters not interested in the regular menu, she can have their meal.  Also, if your child does not want something from the regular menu, they can order "down", meaning, their childs menu item can count for the meal plan, but might not be worth it.


----------



## Dale-Not-Chip

Dean said:
			
		

> IMO, this is one of the mistakes many people are making evaluating these plans.  They are looking at the more expensive items and assuming appetizer and desert every meal.  Not very likely to happen for extended stays.  And available discounts would decrease or even wipe out the savings between the 2.  And given that it's a use or lose system, you need to do far more than break even to justify getting the DP.




People asked for the Math and I gave it to them.  If what you have to order scares them then my post did it's job the same as if it got someone excited.  We can sit around and advise people to get it or not get it and people still wouldn't know if the plan was right for them or if it saved them money.  Making a list of the most expencive menu items compared to the plan is the only way to begin to decide if it's for you.


As far as not very likely to happen.  Thats not true.  It really depends on the person and the vacation.  My famliy of 3 went to Disney For 11 days on the premium plan.  That plan is a table service for every meal.  We did a Character breakfast for every meal.  Granted we hardly ate anything at Breakfast.  Mainly fruit.  Our Savings there was not standing in lines at the park for our 7 year old to get autographs.  For Luch and Dinner it was the most expencive and app and Dessert as well.  Did we eat it all.  NO.  Did we enjoy it all? Yes.  We are just working class people.  When we go to resturants at home we not only look at what we want we also look at the price.  We often settle for a cheaper meal in order to not spend as much.  On Vacation I do NOT want to worry about a budget.  I love my meals being prepaid weather otr not I save a dime.  We used the plan to try new things.  We had 3 diffrent Apps at the table.  Tried some from all of them.  Left some of all of them.  We ordered what we wanted off the menu.  If you know anything about Chefs their most expencive meals are most expencive for a reason.  Did we leave some on the plate?  Yes.  And desserts were fantastic.  Although we left some of it as well.

Some will say this is a waste of food.  If it was at our house it would be, but at a resturant the food is wasted as soon as it's delivered to the resturant.  It would not have gone to feed the homeless.  And the do order more than is expected.

As I have said before.  There are cheapers way to eat at Disneyworld.   This plan is NOT for someone looking for the cheapest way to eat at Disney.  Especially for the DVC people that has a fridge. the DP is a way to save money eating the most expencive way at Disneyworld.  My price breakdown just showed that.


----------



## Tiger926

Mi3stooges - Umm, don't think that's the intention of it at all. Boy, Disney sure needs to make a set of Dining Plan rules as people are getting absolutely ridiculous with how much they are cheating the system. All kinds of things in life function on unwritten rules and implied statements, but it seems that most people are totally playing games when it comes to the Dining Plan, or so it would seem most DISers are as evidenced by the ridiculous threads on this topic as of late.

Tiger


----------



## sedelen

We are DVC members and are going to Boardwalk in June.  We have booked a second room for my sister and her family at the Boardwalk as well.  Will they be eligible for the Dining plan as well?  Thanks.


----------



## Chuck S

Yes, just let MS know. When I asked about the dining plan for guests that have their own room (since we won't be using it, but they may want it), MS said to let them know about 48 hours before you arrive so they can link the dining plan into the ressie.


----------



## browniemtb

Spoke to my DVC rep yesterday......The plan covers everyone anyway. There are no discounts for owners. Its $37.99 a day per adult for 1 counter service, 1 snack, and 1 sit down dinner. Which eating in Disney isn't bad. We used it last year and got our monies worth....specially character dining. 
Brownie
Soon to own


----------



## dsneygirl

I get the impression from reading other posts "no" but I'm not sure.  If not when do you have to decide by?


----------



## CarolMN

My understanding is that you have to do it before check in.  You cannot add it at check in or after check in.

Best wishes -


----------



## Chuck S

I asked MS when I changed ressies last week.  She said MS would like 48 hours advance notice to add it to your ressie.


----------



## dsneygirl

Thanks everyone.  Good to know.


----------



## byoung

We will be using it.


----------



## drakethib

I just got an email from DVC stating that there is a DDP for DVC Members now.

But it doesn't tell anyone how to add it to a plan.

I have never had DDP but I am thinking of trying it.

I am just wondering if I go to eat lets say at  the Coral Reef, Can I order a steak or must I order something special from a DDP menu?

Thanks


----------



## Dean

CarolMN said:
			
		

> My understanding is that you have to do it before check in.  You cannot add it at check in or after check in.
> 
> Best wishes -


I've wondered what "before check in" means.  Can you call hours before?  Must it be booked through MS or can you call the resort directly on the weekend?


----------



## DebbieB

Lots of info here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=994635


----------



## Mi3stooges

Tiger926 said:
			
		

> Mi3stooges - Umm, don't think that's the intention of it at all. Boy, Disney sure needs to make a set of Dining Plan rules as people are getting absolutely ridiculous with how much they are cheating the system. All kinds of things in life function on unwritten rules and implied statements, but it seems that most people are totally playing games when it comes to the Dining Plan, or so it would seem most DISers are as evidenced by the ridiculous threads on this topic as of late.
> 
> Tiger


Disney dosen't care who eats the meal. If you bought the plan for four then you get four.  My DS (just 10) is a very picky eater and by Disney standards is considered an adult.  So, he did not like the "adult" menu and ordered mac and cheese from the kids menu which we paid for.  So instead of letting that nights meal go to waste, my DH had a second meal.  I don't see the harm in that once in a while, considering all the money people spend on park tickets, pictures, trinkets, etc....


----------



## dsneygirl

I'm worried that DVC members will start cheating the system big time and that Disney will either take it away or charge more.

If there were 4 adults staying in a 1-bedroom, it would be easy enough to tell MS that there are 2 adults and 2 children in th room and pay for the meal plan based on that.  Because Disney throws all table service dining credits into one pot so-to-speak, it'd be easy for the 4 adults to eat for the price of 2 adults, 2 children.

Or am I wrong?


----------



## Dale-Not-Chip

it's no easier or harder for a DVC member to do that than it is for someone in a regular resort.


----------



## goofy4tink

Let me ask a question here....we are traveling with two moms, and two dd's (both will be 12, turning 13 on this trip). So, we will be looking into buying 4 adult DDPs. However, my dd is very picky and eats basically chicken strips/mac and cheese/cheeseburgers/hot dogs in WDW. Could I just pay for her to order off the menu for those type things and pay cash, then put her 'meal pts' into the pot, so to speak? then the other mom and I could have one more table service meal apiece, if I paid cash for two meals for dd?? I'm not trying to get around anything, just want my dd to be able to eat but not at premium prices for a cheeseburger!!!


----------



## NMW

drakethib said:
			
		

> I just got an email from DVC stating that there is a DDP for DVC Members now.
> 
> But it doesn't tell anyone how to add it to a plan.
> 
> I have never had DDP but I am thinking of trying it.
> 
> I am just wondering if I go to eat lets say at  the Coral Reef, Can I order a steak or must I order something special from a DDP menu?
> 
> Thanks




You can order anything you want.  Coral Reef is one dining credit for 2006 (it used to be 2).  At any Disney owned restaurant (not talking about DTD non-disney owned ones) you can order any appetizer, entree, and dessert.  When we were there in Dec, so many CM's just assumed we were on the dining plan and when we ordered an appetizer, they would tell us that we get one for each person.  Then we would say we are not on the dining plan.  I really think some of them seemed dissapointed.  Maybe because the 18% tip is included?  

Only the DTD locations that take the plan put any kind of surcharge for their most expensive items.  You can still get them, you just pay a surcharge.  From what I understand, it is just a couple things.


----------



## CarolMN

goofy4tink said:
			
		

> Let me ask a question here....we are traveling with two moms, and two dd's (both will be 12, turning 13 on this trip). So, we will be looking into buying 4 adult DDPs. However, my dd is very picky and eats basically chicken strips/mac and cheese/cheeseburgers/hot dogs in WDW. Could I just pay for her to order off the menu for those type things and pay cash, then put her 'meal pts' into the pot, so to speak? then the other mom and I could have one more table service meal apiece, if I paid cash for two meals for dd?? I'm not trying to get around anything, just want my dd to be able to eat but not at premium prices for a cheeseburger!!!


Yes.

Best wishes -


----------



## Dale-Not-Chip

goofy4tink said:
			
		

> Let me ask a question here....we are traveling with two moms, and two dd's (both will be 12, turning 13 on this trip). So, we will be looking into buying 4 adult DDPs. However, my dd is very picky and eats basically chicken strips/mac and cheese/cheeseburgers/hot dogs in WDW. Could I just pay for her to order off the menu for those type things and pay cash, then put her 'meal pts' into the pot, so to speak? then the other mom and I could have one more table service meal apiece, if I paid cash for two meals for dd?? I'm not trying to get around anything, just want my dd to be able to eat but not at premium prices for a cheeseburger!!!




Yes you could.  and Since you would be paying for all adult prices there is not even the grey area that sparks up so much debate.

The meals are grouped together and you get them at once.  Since you would still have 3 adults eating -  every three days you would all either get to go to a signiture Dining or get and extra ts or on the fourth day  you could use for a Character breakfast.  Just remember that your meal "coupons" expire at Midnight on the last day.  Whats not used are lost.


----------



## NandP

I did for our upcoming 4th of July week trip... 2 Adults at $37.99 1-8yo $10.99.... 
My only questions are... should I pay the $10.99 for my 2yo or just pay for him seperate... He would eat a whole kids meal, but not ever time... it depend on his appetite at teh time... what would you do?

And for a 5 night trip.... do we get meals for day 1 - arrival, and day 6-departurre?


----------



## NMW

goofy4tink said:
			
		

> Let me ask a question here....we are traveling with two moms, and two dd's (both will be 12, turning 13 on this trip). So, we will be looking into buying 4 adult DDPs. However, my dd is very picky and eats basically chicken strips/mac and cheese/cheeseburgers/hot dogs in WDW. Could I just pay for her to order off the menu for those type things and pay cash, then put her 'meal pts' into the pot, so to speak? then the other mom and I could have one more table service meal apiece, if I paid cash for two meals for dd?? I'm not trying to get around anything, just want my dd to be able to eat but not at premium prices for a cheeseburger!!!




I really think it will depend on the restaurant and the CM.  Some people on the restaurant board have been reporting that Disney is cracking down on this.  Someone was told at Chef Mickey's that they could not pay out of pocket for the kids meals and use the dining plan for the adults, that everyone must use the dining plan or no one, as of Jan 1.  Who knows if Disney will really enforce this.    

Others have reported that CM's will let an older kid order from the childrens menu, but bring a larger portion-but they have to use a dining credit for it.  Quite a few people have been reporting that now on your card it says 2 adults, 3 children.  So at CS places many have reported being told they must order 2 adult meals and 3 kids meals if ordering all together.


----------



## westjones

OK, I am a DVC member, and I am staying at BWV in June.  We don't like going to the parks every day, so I have bought non-expire tickets that I will be using on our next 3 trips (the 10 day non-expire ones).

OK......can I still get the dining plan for my stay at BWV without buying tickets to the parks?  Is this a seperate purchase that does not depend on a 'ticket package'?  

Thanks,
DJ


----------



## brivers222

Going along the lines of the Menu items available... Does the Kitchen Sink get included as a one person dessert at Beaches and Cream? If not, how would one get that on the DDP.

And that skillet selection at Whispering Canyon, Is that available for the DDP?  Because My DW and I would have to share that one I think


----------



## Chuck S

brivers222 said:
			
		

> Going along the lines of the Menu items available... Does the Kitchen Sink get included as a one person dessert at Beaches and Cream? If not, how would one get that on the DDP.
> 
> And that skillet selection at Whispering Canyon, Is that available for the DDP? Because My DW and I would have to share that one I think


 
From other threads, I don't think the Kitchen Sink is available at all on the dining plan.  Out of pocket only.

Don't know about the skillet at WC, I'm thinking they don't allow folks to share the skillet, whether they are on cash or DDP.



			
				westjones said:
			
		

> OK, I am a DVC member, and I am staying at BWV in June. We don't like going to the parks every day, so I have bought non-expire tickets that I will be using on our next 3 trips (the 10 day non-expire ones).
> 
> OK......can I still get the dining plan for my stay at BWV without buying tickets to the parks? Is this a seperate purchase that does not depend on a 'ticket package'?


 
The DVC version does not require ticket purchase, it is linked to your DVC resort stay only.


----------



## Dale-Not-Chip

NandP said:
			
		

> I did for our upcoming 4th of July week trip... 2 Adults at $37.99 1-8yo $10.99....
> My only questions are... should I pay the $10.99 for my 2yo or just pay for him seperate... He would eat a whole kids meal, but not ever time... it depend on his appetite at teh time... what would you do?
> 
> And for a 5 night trip.... do we get meals for day 1 - arrival, and day 6-departurre?




I would not buy this plan for your two year old.  You are not required to get it for them therefore I wouldn't.  It's a lot of food.  Let your 2yr old eat off your plates.  Order an App that is more kid friendly, let them eat off your plate and order a little extra when needed.  Trust me it will be fine.

Next question - 5 night trip = 5 ts, 5 counter, 5 snack.  Expires at midnight on your 6 day.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Didn't read the whole thread so forgive me if this has already been addressed:  Is the Dining Plan available to DVC member staying onsite at non-DVC resorts?  There are eight of us staying @ POP (we did have ressies at SOG but just switched as they are no longer participating in EMH).  We have AP's so just went with room-only.  Anyone inquire about this yet?


----------



## CarolMN

calypso*a*go-go said:
			
		

> Didn't read the whole thread so forgive me if this has already been addressed:  Is the Dining Plan available to DVC member staying onsite at non-DVC resorts?  There are eight of us staying @ POP (we did have ressies at SOG but just switched as they are no longer participating in EMH).  We have AP's so just went with room-only.  Anyone inquire about this yet?


No  - the DP is not available to DVC members unless they are staying at a DVC resort.  It wouldn't be available even if you were staying at a mod or deluxe on points.

If you want the Dining Plan for your POP stay, you'll have to go by CRO/WDWTC rules.  AFAIK, you still have to buy a room & ticket package to add on the DIning Plan.

Best wishes -


----------



## DisneyGirl83

Is it per night or per day...for example if i'm staying 15 nights/16 days would I be charged 37.99 each night or each day?  TIA


----------



## LIFERBABE

DisneyGirl83 said:
			
		

> Is it per night or per day...for example if i'm staying 15 nights/16 days would I be charged 37.99 each night or each day?  TIA




The Dining Plan is charged Per Night.  You have until midnight of your checkout day to use the credits.  So you would be charged $37.99x15.

Having just returned from WDW with a 2 year old, she ate more than we expected, and if allowed, I think paying $11 per day would have not been a bad deal.  Only because, drinks are included and juices and sodas at TS and CS meals (that are not buffets) costs anywhere from $2.19 to $3.  Not to mention a snack, which are always fun for toddlers.  Kids meals were $4.79 plus a drink.


----------



## mom2alix

westjones said:
			
		

> OK, I am a DVC member, and I am staying at BWV in June.  We don't like going to the parks every day, so I have bought non-expire tickets that I will be using on our next 3 trips (the 10 day non-expire ones).
> 
> OK......can I still get the dining plan for my stay at BWV without buying tickets to the parks?  Is this a seperate purchase that does not depend on a 'ticket package'?
> 
> Thanks,
> DJ



The Dining plan is a separate purchase not tied to tickets.  The only situation you would have is that obviously on the days you don't use a ticket to get into the park you wouldn't be able to eat at a restaurant in the park.  Since there are so many choices at the resorts, however, you should be fine.


----------



## westjones

mom2alix said:
			
		

> The Dining plan is a separate purchase not tied to tickets.  The only situation you would have is that obviously on the days you don't use a ticket to get into the park you wouldn't be able to eat at a restaurant in the park.  Since there are so many choices at the resorts, however, you should be fine.




That sounds very nice!  I love some of the resort restaurants (Chef Mickey's is a big hit with our family!).  This is a great perk for DVC members!  

DJ


----------



## pbharris4

westjones said:
			
		

> OK, I am a DVC member, and I am staying at BWV in June.  We don't like going to the parks every day, so I have bought non-expire tickets that I will be using on our next 3 trips (the 10 day non-expire ones).
> 
> OK......can I still get the dining plan for my stay at BWV without buying tickets to the parks?  Is this a seperate purchase that does not depend on a 'ticket package'?
> 
> Thanks,
> DJ




I have done the same thing. We just bought 10 day MYW Premium tickets (No Exp) so we can use them over the next several trips. The DP is not attached to tickets or anything else. The only thing required for the DP is that if you get it that everyone in your room must be on it and it must be purchased for your entire stay. However, if you are doing a split stay (say a few nights at BWV and a few nights at SSR) then you could get the DP for just the BWV portion or just for the SSR portion or for both stays. Each "stay" is a seperate reservation.


----------



## goofy4tink

NMW said:
			
		

> I really think it will depend on the restaurant and the CM.  Some people on the restaurant board have been reporting that Disney is cracking down on this.  Someone was told at Chef Mickey's that they could not pay out of pocket for the kids meals and use the dining plan for the adults, that everyone must use the dining plan or no one, as of Jan 1.  Who knows if Disney will really enforce this.
> 
> Others have reported that CM's will let an older kid order from the childrens menu, but bring a larger portion-but they have to use a dining credit for it.  Quite a few people have been reporting that now on your card it says 2 adults, 3 children.  So at CS places many have reported being told they must order 2 adult meals and 3 kids meals if ordering all together.



I wouldn't even mind if my dd could order a larger portion of a child's option. It's not as if I'm paying for a childs DDP but using it for an adult. Dd just doesn't care for most of the stuff on the adult menus.


----------



## jade1

Couple quick questions on ordering, EX: B&C can you order a double cheeseburger or just a single, Japan-can you order "Filet" and shrimp or just "Sirloin" and shrimp, Steak house can you add mushrooms? Or are these extra cash chargers etc? We do usually order these types of things so we want to compare apples to apples. Thanks.


----------



## NMW

jade1 said:
			
		

> Couple quick questions on ordering, EX: B&C can you order a double cheeseburger or just a single, Japan-can you order "Filet" and shrimp or just "Sirloin" and shrimp, Steak house can you add mushrooms? Or are these extra cash chargers etc? We do usually order these types of things so we want to compare apples to apples. Thanks.




I bet you'd get quicker answers on the restuarant board.  Many posters over there know this plan inside and out.      The only question I'm pretty sure I can answer is the cheeseburger question.  you should be able to order any entree/sandwich on the menu and use your dining credit.  However, it's probably not a great use of a TS credit.  You could use the same credit to get an appetizer, entree, and dessert at Le Celliar.  Hurricane Hanna's is a CS restaurant, so you'd only have to use a CS credit to get a burger there.


----------



## jade1

NMW said:
			
		

> I bet you'd get quicker answers on the restuarant board.  Many posters over there know this plan inside and out.      The only question I'm pretty sure I can answer is the cheeseburger question.  you should be able to order any entree/sandwich on the menu and use your dining credit.  However, it's probably not a great use of a TS credit.  You could use the same credit to get an appetizer, entree, and dessert at Le Celliar.  Hurricane Hanna's is a CS restaurant, so you'd only have to use a CS credit to get a burger there.



Good idea, I will ask it there.


----------



## PinkTink63

Has anyone else had problems pulling the list of rest. for DVC dining plan?    For some reason, my computer won't let me pull that up.  It says something about my acrobat reader, but it works fine with everything else.   I just wondered if anyone else is having the same problem!  I have been trying for days!  
Stephanie


----------



## luvindisneyworld

I am glad to see I am not the only one.This has been driving me crazy  .
Maybe someone would be kind enough to help us out and post it here  .

                                Misty


----------



## PinkTink63

I was begining to think it was just me!  
I just have to tell you- "That is the cutest darn baby!"
Stephanie


----------



## luvindisneyworld

TY, That is my DNephew,I could just eat him up .

Now if we can get someone to feel sorry for us,LOL


----------



## PinkTink63

I just want to kiss that face!  
I wonder if anyone is going to feel sorry enough to post that for us???
I can stoop to begging if I have to!  LOL
Stephanie


----------



## outlndr

Hi I will try to post this for you,  I have been looking for the info too and found it on the intercot site.  I asked my cm and she said that it is the same plan offered for the MYW and DVC members.  So here is the list *its  long   
Also here is the web address.http://www.intercot.com/infocentral/dining/mywdiningplan.asp

There is alot of other info there too.  I am trying to get everything we can for info about it as well.  You can never have too many opinions and tips.  

Hope this helps. 



_Magic Your Way"
Dining Plan Participating  Restaurants_





Quick Service | Snack Locations 
Table Service | Signature Dining & Dinner Shows


"Magic Your Way" Dining package details can be found here.

2006 Restaurant Listings

The additional cost to add the Plus Dining option to the Magic Your Way Package is $37.99 per night per adult or junior (ages 10-17), $10.99 per night for children (ages 3-9).

*Quick Service Locations*

Animal Kingdom
Chakranadi Chicken Shop 
Flame Tree Barbeque 
Restaurantosaurus 
Tusker House Restaurant 
Pizzafari 

Blizzard Beach Water Park
Avalunch 
Lottawatta Lodge 
The Warming Hut

Downtown Disney
Earl of Sandwich
Cookes of Dublin 
Wolfgang Puck Express

Epcot
Electric Umbrella 
Fountain View Espresso & Bakery 
Kringla Bakeri Og Kafe 
Liberty Inn 
Sommerfest 
Sunshine Season Food Fair
Harry Ramsden Fish & Chips 
Boulangerie Patisserie
San Angel Inn Cantina 
Lotus Blossom Cafe 
Tangierine Cafe
Yakitori House 

Magic Kingdom
Casey's Corner 
Columbia Harbour 
Cosmic Ray's Starlight Café 
El Pirata Y El Perico Restaurant
The Lunching Pad 
Main Street Bakery 
Pecos Bill's Café 
Pinocchio Village Haus 
Tomorrowland Terrace Noodle Station  

MGM Studios
ABC Commissary ABC 
Backlot Express 
Catalina Eddie's 
Rosie's All American Café 
Toluca Turkey Leg Co. 
Toy Story Pizza 

Typhoon Lagoon
Leaning Palms 
Typhoon Tilly's

All Star Resorts  
World Premiere Food Court 
Intermission Food Court
End Zone Food Court 

Animal Kingdom Lodge
The Mara

Beach Club Resort
Hurricane Hanna's Grill

BoardWalk Inn & Villas
Spoodles Pizza Window
BoardWalk Bakery
BoardWalk Joe's

Caribbean Beach Resort
Old Port Royale

Contemporary Resort
Food and Fun Center

Coronado Springs
Pepper Market

Grand Floridian Resort
Gasparilla Grill & Games

Old Key West
Goods to Go
Turtle Shack Snack Bar

Polynesian Resort
Captain Cook's Snack Company

Pop Century
Everything POP Shopping and Dining

Port Orleans
Sassagoula Floatworks and Food Factory

Saratoga Springs
Artist's Palette

Wilderness Lodge
Roaring Forks Snacks

Yacht Club
Hurricane Hanna's Grill

*Snack Locations*

Animal Kingdom
Chakranadi Chicken Shop 
Flame Tree Barbeque 
Fruit Carts
Harambe Fruit Market
Restaurantosaurus 
Tusker House Restaurant 
PetriFries
Pizzafari 
Dino Bites
Popcorn Wagons
Ice Cream Novelty Carts
Soda Carts

Blizzard Beach Water Park
Avalunch 
Lottawatta Lodge 
The Warming Hut

Downtown Disney
Earl of Sandwich
Wolfgang Puck Express 
Cookes of Dublin
FoodQuest

Epcot
Boulangerie Patisserie
Cantina de San Angel
Electric Umbrella
Fountain View Espresso & Bakery 
Fruit Carts
Kringla Bakeri Og Kafe 
Liberty Inn 
Lotus Blossum Cafe
Sommerfest 
Sunshine Season Food Fair 
Harry Ramsden Fish & Chips
Refreshment Outpost
Refreshment Port at Showcase Plaza 
Popcorn Wagons
Ice Cream Novelty Carts
Soda Carts
Yakitori House

Magic Kingdom
Aunt Polly's Dockside Inn
Casey's Corner 
Columbia Harbour 
Cosmic Ray's Starlight Café 
El Pirata Y El Perico Restaurant
Fruit Carts
The Lunching Pad 
Main Street Bakery 
Pecos Bill's Café 
Pinocchio Village Haus 
Popcorn Wagons
Ice Cream Novelty Carts
Soda Carts
Tomorrowland Terrace Noodle Station
Toontown Farmer's Market

MGM Studios
ABC Commissary ABC 
Backlot Express 
Catalina Eddie's 
Fruit Carts
Rosie's All American Café 
Toy Story Pizza 
Popcorn Wagons
Ice Cream Novelty Carts
Soda Carts

Typhoon Lagoon
Leaning Palms 
Typhoon Tilly's

All Star Resorts 
World Premiere Food Court 
Silver Screen Spirits Pool Bar
End Zone Food Court
Team Spirits Pool Bar
Intermission Food Court
Singing Spirits Pool Bar

Animal Kingdom Lodge
The Mara
Uzima Springs Pool Bar

Beach Club Resort
Hurricane Hanna's Grill

BoardWalk Inn & Villas
Leaping Horse Libations
BoardWalk Joe's
Leaping Horse Libations Pool Bar
Spoodles Pizza Windo

Caribbean Beach Resort
Old Port Royale
Banana Cabana Pool Bar

Contemporary Resort
Food and Fun Center
The Sand Bar

Coronado Springs
Pepper Market
Siesta's Pool Bar

Grand Floridian Resort
Beach Bar
Gasparilla Grill & Games

Old Key West
Goods to Go
Turtle Shack Snack Bar

Polynesian Resort
Barefoot Pool Bar
Captain Cook's Snack Company

Pop Century
Everything POP Shopping and Dining
Petal's Pool Bar

Port Orleans
Mardi Grogs
Muddy Rivers Pool Bar
Riverside Mill
Sassagoula Floatworks and Food Factory

Saratoga Springs
Artist's Palette
On the Rocks Pool Bar

Wilderness Lodge
Roaring Forks Snacks
Trout Pass Pool Bar

Yacht Club
Hurricane Hanna's Grill

*Table Service Locations*

Animal Kingdom
Donald's Breakfastosaurus Breakfast

Downtown Disney
Cap'n Jack's Restaurant
Planet Hollywood
Raglan Road
Wolfgang Puck Cafe
All-Star Cafe

Epcot
Biergarten Restaurant
Coral Reef 
Restaurant Akershus
Rose and Crown Pub & Dining Room
Garden Grill
Chefs de France
Alfredo's
Le Cellier
Mitsukoshi Teppanyaki
Nine Dragons
Marrakesh 
San Angel Inn
Temura Kiku

Magic Kingdom
The Plaza Restaurant 
Tony's Town Square Restaurant
Cinderella's Royal Table (Becomes Signature Dining 2/1/06)
Liberty Tree Tavern
The Crystal Palace

MGM Studios
Sci-Fi Dine-In Theater Restaurant
50's Prime Time Café
Mama Melrose's Ristorante Italiano
 Hollywood & Vine

Animal Kingdom Lodge
Boma - Flavors of Africa

Beach Club Resort
Cape May Café
Beaches & Cream Soda Shop

BoardWalk Inn & Villas
Spoodles 
Big River Grille
ESPN Club

Eagle Pines Golf Club
Sand Trap Bar and Grill

Caribbean Beach Resort
Shutters

Contemporary Resort
Concourse Steak House
Chef Mickey's

Coronado Springs
Maya Grill

Fort Wilderness
Trail's End Buffeteria
Crockett's Tavern

Grand Floridian Resort
Grand Floridian Café 
1900 Park Fare

Old Key West
Olivia's Café

Polynesian Resort
Kona Café 
Ohana

Port Orleans
Boatwright's Dining Hall

Saratoga Springs
None

Wilderness Lodge
Whispering Canyon Café

Yacht Club
Yacht Club Galley

*Signature Restaurants & Dinner Shows
2 Table Service meals may be exchanged for either 1 Signature Dining Experience at one of Disney's finest restaurants OR for 1 Dinner Show.*

Magic Kingdom
Cinderella's Royal Table (Becomes Signature Dining 2/1/06)

MGM Studios
Hollywood Brown Derby

Animal Kingdom Lodge
Jiko - The Cooking Place

BoardWalk Inn & Villas
Flying Fish Café

Contemporary Resort
California Grill

Fort Wilderness
Hoop-Dee-Doo Musical Revue
Mickey's Backyard Barbeque

Grand Floridian Resort
Citricos
Narcoossee's

Polynesian Resort
Disney's Spirit of Aloha Dinner Show

Wilderness Lodge
Artist Point

Yacht Club
Yachtsman Steakhouse


----------



## luvindisneyworld

TY so much for that.Now I can get down to the nitty gritty.


----------



## PinkTink63

Thank You!  My new best friend!! LOL


----------



## JPC

How did they decide on April 1, 2006 to start the dining plan for DVC?  

Can you add the dining plan is you have previously purchased hopper passes that have not expired? I think so since the majority of the DVC have annual passes.

Do you think the dining plan is a good deal?


----------



## NMW

JPC said:
			
		

> How did they decide on April 1, 2006 to start the dining plan for DVC?
> 
> Can you add the dining plan is you have previously purchased hopper passes that have not expired? I think so since the majority of the DVC have annual passes.
> 
> Do you think the dining plan is a good deal?



The dining plan for DVC members staying on points at a DVC resort has nothing to do with tickets at all.  It has to be added at least 48 hours BEFORE you get there by calling MS.  You have to purchase it for every person for every night of your stay and you pay at check-in.  MS will give you the exact price.  Call MS, they can give you lots of info.      Or you can read the really long threads about it!


----------



## JimMIA

For those interested in the DVC dining plan, the Mods have tried to consolidate everything in one place -- under the Ongoing Discussions sticky on the DVC Forum.  

You may find more complete info by going here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=994635


----------



## PinkTink63

I'm not sure that I like that Dining Plan.  I would have to buy an adult for my 11 yr. old who weighs 67lbs.  I think that is just too much food for us!  That would be $1140 for 10 days.  We don't spend that in food for 3 people.  I'm disappointed in this!  If they would let you buy it for part of your stay, I would do it, because I would like to try some other places to eat.  
I think I preferred the meal vouchers.  Those were a better value for us!
Stephanie


----------



## Scratch42

PinkTink63 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure that I like that Dining Plan.  I would have to buy an adult for my 11 yr. old who weighs 67lbs.  I think that is just too much food for us!  That would be $1140 for 10 days.  We don't spend that in food for 3 people.  I'm disappointed in this!  If they would let you buy it for part of your stay, I would do it, because I would like to try some other places to eat.
> I think I preferred the meal vouchers.  Those were a better value for us!
> Stephanie



Just a suggestion ~ you could always take the leftovers home for a late night snack

janet


----------



## PinkTink63

I thought that I read somewhere that it excludes breakfast.  Is that correct?  Does that mean you cant's use it for character breakfast or even counter service breakfasts?

Stephanie


----------



## LIFERBABE

PinkTink63 said:
			
		

> I thought that I read somewhere that it excludes breakfast.  Is that correct?  Does that mean you cant's use it for character breakfast or even counter service breakfasts?
> 
> Stephanie



Character Breakfasts are allowed and count as 1 TS credit.  
CRT is considered a Signature Restaurant and requires 2 TS credits for B/L/D.

You can use a Counter Service Credit for Food Court Breakfast, but when used this way, a dessert is not allowed.


----------



## DisneyFunFan

Dale-Not-Chip said:
			
		

> it's no easier or harder for a DVC member to do that than it is for someone in a regular resort.



Please correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think that's true.  For non-DVC members, the dining plan is tied to passes.  So you must buy a child's pass to get the child's meal plan.  

It's not tied to passes for DVC so an adult can easily get away with using a child's meal plan if they are simply recorded as a child on the room reservation.  As far as I know, Disney never double checks who is in a room and what ages, etc.  They rely on the person booking to state who is in the room and what the ages are.

I suppose if it's a problem, Disney can have the check-in desk verify the age of each person on the reservation before activating the meal plan. But that's a lot of extra work to look at the IDs of everyone in the party.


----------



## PinkTink63

I am right there with you skoi!  That is a lot of food!  
Since, you have to buy it for every day, and I wouldn't want to waste food, I would feel like I had to eat it!  (I can't help it!  I don't like to waste!  Yes, I live in Oregon, and we are not wasters!  LOL  Big recyclers!)
I would probably have to bring a larger set of clothes for the trip home! LOL
Stephanie


----------



## mom2alix

PinkTink63 said:
			
		

> I thought that I read somewhere that it excludes breakfast.  Is that correct?  Does that mean you cant's use it for character breakfast or even counter service breakfasts?
> 
> Stephanie



I think you may have read that breakfasts exclude desserts (that's something that has been posted quite a bit lately).  The dining plan definitely can be used for breakfasts both CS and TS and is good at most of the character breakfast locations, although CRT requires 2 TS credits.  HTH!


----------



## PinkTink63

O.K. That makes more sense!  Thank You!


----------



## westjones

DisneyFunFan said:
			
		

> Please correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think that's true.  For non-DVC members, the dining plan is tied to passes.  So you must buy a child's pass to get the child's meal plan.
> 
> It's not tied to passes for DVC so an adult can easily get away with using a child's meal plan if they are simply recorded as a child on the room reservation.  As far as I know, Disney never double checks who is in a room and what ages, etc.  They rely on the person booking to state who is in the room and what the ages are.
> 
> I suppose if it's a problem, Disney can have the check-in desk verify the age of each person on the reservation before activating the meal plan. But that's a lot of extra work to look at the IDs of everyone in the party.



Or couldn't you just not list the kids (especially the ones that Disney considers adults) in the room so you only have to buy the dining plan for the adults.  Then you could share the meals with the kids.

Maybe this wouldn't work, but this is what I thought was meant by it being easier for DVC member to 'cheat' the system.


----------



## dtndfamily

PinkTink63 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure that I like that Dining Plan.  I would have to buy an adult for my 11 yr. old who weighs 67lbs.  I think that is just too much food for us!  That would be $1140 for 10 days.  We don't spend that in food for 3 people.  I'm disappointed in this!  If they would let you buy it for part of your stay, I would do it, because I would like to try some other places to eat.
> I think I preferred the meal vouchers.  Those were a better value for us!
> Stephanie



I don't think there is anything against booking two different ressies, one for the first few days and another for the last few.  That way you can experience the meal plan for some of your stay and then you can walk off the extra pounds the remainder of your stay  .  I am pretty sure this can be done.


----------



## Chuck S

PinkTink63 said:
			
		

> O.K. That makes more sense! Thank You!


Anyone not on the ressie with an ID card can not attend EMH, so just not telling Disney someone is in the room wouldn't work...nor would it be exactly "legal"...what if there were a fire, how wouuld they know if everyone was out of the bldg?  

It could be dangerous, if not deadly.


----------



## Mickeygolf

So you have to pay for the day you're checking out too?  For instance, if I'm staying a week and checking out on Saturday and leaving for the airport at 9:00 am, I should use up that day prior to my checkout day?


----------



## 1000th happy haunt

I'm pretty sure you purchase by the nights, not days. So a stay of _9 days 8 nights_ would be you purchase 8 days worth of the plan.


----------



## pouncingpluto

You pay (and receive credits) based on how many nights you're staying.  So, no, you don't pay for two days if you're only staying one night.


----------



## PinkTink63

I was just thinking of this myself!  You know what they say  "Brilliant minds think alike!" LOL  The only thing I am wondering about is staying in the same room if you have more than one ressie?  I don't want to have to move rooms!  Do you know how this works?
Thanks 
Steph


----------



## JimMIA

DisneyFunFan said:
			
		

> Please correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think that's true.  For non-DVC members, the dining plan is tied to passes.  So you must buy a child's pass to get the child's meal plan.


Actually, there were two meal plans.

One meal plan -- for guests of Disney resorts only, not DVC -- was strictly a pay to eat plan, something like $35/$10 for adults/kids.  The DVC meal plan is an extension of this plan.

The other plan was a special promotion they used this summer to overcome the fear of death and destruction during Hurricane Season.  That one was rack rate for the room + park tickets, and you got FREE meal plan.  By all accounts, that plan was a HUGE success.


----------



## byoung

If you go to Olivia's for breakfast it would be a ts meal . Goods To Go you could use a counter service for breakfast.


----------



## PinkTink63

How will they keep track of your usage?   For instance, do they actually give you some kind of physical voucher or is just kept track of by your room key?  
Stephanie


----------



## JimMIA

mom2alix said:
			
		

> 1.The $37.99 includes tax.  I just added the plan to our May reservations and the cost was figured at $37.99/day/adult, no extra taxes etc.


The prices actually include tax and, more importantly, *TIP*.  So you're really paying a little more than $30 per day + tax + tip.


----------



## gamomof2

Is there a way to assign credits to each persons name instead of the whole block to the "room"?  We are taking 4 others (unrelated) and worry about excessive snacking or credit use.


----------



## Dean

westjones said:
			
		

> Or couldn't you just not list the kids (especially the ones that Disney considers adults) in the room so you only have to buy the dining plan for the adults.  Then you could share the meals with the kids.
> 
> Maybe this wouldn't work, but this is what I thought was meant by it being easier for DVC member to 'cheat' the system.


One could do that but it would be unethical and lying.


----------



## westjones

Dean said:
			
		

> One could do that but it would be unethical and lying.




You are right.  I was just pointing out how someone could 'cheat' the system.  I wouldn't want to deal with it.  BUT I do like the idea of splitting visits and only getting the dining plan for part of the stay.  That way you could enjoy it for a few days without getting sick of all the food.  Plus we like staying at two different resorts on our visits.


----------



## DebbieB

westjones said:
			
		

> Or couldn't you just not list the kids (especially the ones that Disney considers adults) in the room so you only have to buy the dining plan for the adults.  Then you could share the meals with the kids.
> 
> Maybe this wouldn't work, but this is what I thought was meant by it being easier for DVC member to 'cheat' the system.



Keep in mind the children will not have room keys and will not be able to use EMH.


----------



## Dean

westjones said:
			
		

> You are right.  I was just pointing out how someone could 'cheat' the system.  I wouldn't want to deal with it.  BUT I do like the idea of splitting visits and only getting the dining plan for part of the stay.  That way you could enjoy it for a few days without getting sick of all the food.  Plus we like staying at two different resorts on our visits.


Thanks, I had assumed that was your focus, guess I should have prefaced it.  And I totally agree about legal ways to manipulate the dining plan by splitting stays at different resorts or when there are multiple rooms involved.  Unfortunately for those that care, this is exactly the type of approach that killed the FnF plan.


----------



## TooPure4u

LMAO at Cheating the System....these meals are by far paid for so why not get what is rightfully yours!  Some people need to mellow out a bit and take a breath.....


----------



## Dean

TooPure4u said:
			
		

> LMAO at Cheating the System....these meals are by far paid for so why not get what is rightfully yours!  Some people need to mellow out a bit and take a breath.....


I don't follow.  Are  you saying take what you can get in spite of the rules as set up?


----------



## Tiger926

I'd love to hear an explanation on that one as well! I don't want to presume that is what was meant by that statement, but it sure sounds like what the general consensus seems to be as of late around here: That Disney makes so much money off of tix, resort stays and of course, dining, that it's ok to cheat and manipulate. Yikes!

Tiger


----------



## Dale-Not-Chip

> I was just thinking of this myself! You know what they say "Brilliant minds think alike!" LOL The only thing I am wondering about is staying in the same room if you have more than one ressie? I don't want to have to move rooms! Do you know how this works?
> Thanks
> Steph



You can request a continuation of stay which would give you the same room.  there is no promice made till you actually check in. but either way you will have to check out then check in again to get a new room key.

If you do this remember that your old Key to the world would still have any coupons on it till midnight.  and remaining Theme park tickets would be on the old card as well.



> How will they keep track of your usage?  For instance, do they actually give you some kind of physical voucher or is just kept track of by your room key?
> Stephanie



It is on your key to the World card.  much like a debit card.  Every time you get e receipt it will let you know how many coupons you used and how many you have left.

I was sitting eating breakfast one morning colse enough to the register to hear.  A gentelman came to the register with a full tray full.  The CM told him he didn't have enough coupons to pay for it all but she helped him get the most out of what they have left.  Reminding him to use snack coupons for the other two drinks.  I found most Wait Staff CM trying to help you get the most for your money, they try to drive up the cost in order to increase their tip.

I hear lots of people saying they can't eat all that.  And yes the serving is a bit large at Dinner.  But people forget that the snacks does not have to be ice cream snacks is also bottled water.


----------



## PinkTink63

I thought of using the snack for water, because we also go in Aug., so we need a lot of water!
As for Dean, I'm not trying to cheat the system!  Some of us are just trying to make it work for our family.   But why would I want to pay for a bunch of food that will not be eaten or wasted?  We usually stay at least 10 days.  If I ate that much every day, I couldn't fit into my clothes.  We also like to eat other places besides Disney!  I don't know about the rest of you, but we do not spend $1139.70 for food, for 3 people, in 10 days and we eat just fine!
I spoke to MS about the DP.  I said, "I don't really think this would probably work for us.  One reason being, my son is over 9, so I would have to pay for an adult for him.  There is no way he could eat that much!  He is 11 and weighs 67lbs."  She told me that I could pay for a child, but he would have to order off of the children's menu.
Don't get me wrong!  I think it is a good deal, if you can utilize it!  I would like to try some places that we normally wouldn't go.  That is all I'm saying.
Stephanie


----------



## brivers222

I just found out that we have friends coming and looking into staying in our room for 3 nights out of the 8 we are they... Since the DP has to be paid for by everyone in your room... would they have to pay for an entire 8 nights or just the 3 they will be in our room?


----------



## gamomof2

So what I'm curious about is that the above poster mentioned to MS that the son was 11 and they still offered to let them buy a childs plan.  Even though it would mean ordering from a childs menu this would work perfect for us.

But I also thought that the number of credits on the receipts didn't distinguish between adult and child credit left.


----------



## westjones

gamomof2 said:
			
		

> So what I'm curious about is that the above poster mentioned to MS that the son was 11 and they still offered to let them buy a childs plan.  Even though it would mean ordering from a childs menu this would work perfect for us.
> 
> But I also thought that the number of credits on the receipts didn't distinguish between adult and child credit left.




If this were possible, we would like it too.  Our twins are 12 and don't hardly eat a thing.  This is the main reason we won't get the DP.  My DD is already talking about how she gets to order mac and cheese at all the different places at WDW!  They always eat off the kids menu.

So I don't understand this either.  Can we get 2 adults and 2 kids on the DP even though my kids are 12?  I have a feeling that is won't be allowed, but if it were, we would get it this summer.

DJ


----------



## PinkTink63

gamomof2 said:
			
		

> So what I'm curious about is that the above poster mentioned to MS that the son was 11 and they still offered to let them buy a childs plan.  Even though it would mean ordering from a childs menu this would work perfect for us.
> 
> But I also thought that the number of credits on the receipts didn't distinguish between adult and child credit left.



That is what MS told me.  Where they had a child's menu, he would have to choose from that.


----------



## Dean

PinkTink63 said:
			
		

> As for Dean, I'm not trying to cheat the system!  Some of us are just trying to make it work for our family.   But why would I want to pay for a bunch of food that will not be eaten or wasted?  We usually stay at least 10 days.  If I ate that much every day, I couldn't fit into my clothes.  We also like to eat other places besides Disney!  I don't know about the rest of you, but we do not spend $1139.70 for food, for 3 people, in 10 days and we eat just fine!
> I spoke to MS about the DP.  I said, "I don't really think this would probably work for us.  One reason being, my son is over 9, so I would have to pay for an adult for him.  There is no way he could eat that much!  He is 11 and weighs 67lbs."  She told me that I could pay for a child, but he would have to order off of the children's menu.
> Don't get me wrong!  I think it is a good deal, if you can utilize it!  I would like to try some places that we normally wouldn't go.  That is all I'm saying.
> Stephanie


Stephanie, as I've said many times on this forum, the people that are adversely affected by any issue have the final say, or at least should have.  With room occupancy, it should be the members themselves.  With tickets, discounts, DP, etc; it would be Disney.  So if they allow you to buy a kids meal and use it for adult meals as many have reported, that is their option.  If they allow you to buy a kids meal for one who technically doesn't qualify, that is also their option.  And I've said many times it is too much food a longer stay for many people, on that we agree.  The decision then is whether the plan works for you with the rules as written.  If you do your part, you are fine in my book.  OTOH, if one lied about the ages of the children to get them under the wire for free (3 y/o) or a lower cost (10 y/o) OR if one didn't list all people in the room for the purpose of cheating the system, that would be frankly and categorically wrong.  I know many people practice situational ethics but I don't intend to.  While not the same from a legal standpoint, it would be no different ethically than shoplifting from a Disney shop.  So in my eye the question is what you mean when you say "just trying to make it work for our family".  Regardless of what MS may have told you, I doubt you'll be allowed to buy for an 11 y/o at the child's price, they have been pretty hard line over the years in that area when they knew about it.  But it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Dean

brivers222 said:
			
		

> I just found out that we have friends coming and looking into staying in our room for 3 nights out of the 8 we are they... Since the DP has to be paid for by everyone in your room... would they have to pay for an entire 8 nights or just the 3 they will be in our room?


My understanding is the entire length of the reservation, in this case, 8 nights.  You might be able to break up the reservation into segments but you'd likely have to check in again and might even have to change rooms.


----------



## Mi3stooges

I am sick to my stomach over this moral issue.  I agree with pinktink63, but that is my opinion, which we are all entitled to.
I called Disney myself to to see if what I did was wrong.  I explained my situation that arose and asked if there was anything wrong with it.  She said no.  That was all I needed to hear.


----------



## Dean

Mi3stooges said:
			
		

> I am sick to my stomach over this moral issue.  I agree with pinktink63, but that is my opinion, which we are all entitled to.
> I called Disney myself to to see if what I did was wrong.  I explained my situation that arose and asked if there was anything wrong with it.  She said no.  That was all I needed to hear.


What specifically do you disagree with?


----------



## TooPure4u

To answer the question asked of me a few pages ago....I was simply saying that if 4 meals are paid for and a child decides he doesnt like whats on teh adult menu and chooses mac and cheese and it gets paid cash for...then the 4th meal that was not consumed by him, can be consumed by one of the other 3 people in the party...whether it is a second meal for one of them or not.  That is in NO WAY cheating anything.  The meal plan is for 4 people..that is 4 meals.  The mac and cheese was paid for therefore the 4th meal was still out there......cheating by ordering it for someone who has already eaten??? heck no...it is that families 4th meal....period!!!


----------



## Dean

TooPure4u said:
			
		

> To answer the question asked of me a few pages ago....I was simply saying that if 4 meals are paid for and a child decides he doesnt like whats on teh adult menu and chooses mac and cheese and it gets paid cash for...then the 4th meal that was not consumed by him, can be consumed by one of the other 3 people in the party...whether it is a second meal for one of them or not.  That is in NO WAY cheating anything.  The meal plan is for 4 people..that is 4 meals.  The mac and cheese was paid for therefore the 4th meal was still out there......cheating by ordering it for someone who has already eaten??? heck no...it is that families 4th meal....period!!!


I would agree up to a point.  I'd think sharing of meals with none participants was OK and those who bought the plan to use the meals (adults for adults and kids for kids) would be OK.  I personally would not be comfortable in getting extra meals for adults paid for on the kids plan.  But that final call would be up to Disney.


----------



## TooPure4u

No....if I remember corrrectly, the child is 10 and considered an adult....just didnt like anything on the adult menu.  So there were 4 paid adult meals...and not sharing with someone not in there party..but allowing one of the adults a 2nd meal if they could fit it after the first.

You all talk about cheating, but on the Disney Cruise Line...you want to talk about wasting.....when you see a couple of 400 lb people loading a tray with 1 or 2 pieces of each dessert for just them and then seeing that they left a good half of it on the tray and left the dining room.  That is a waste and was ridiculous!!!


----------



## Dean

TooPure4u said:
			
		

> No....if I remember corrrectly, the child is 10 and considered an adult....just didnt like anything on the adult menu.  So there were 4 paid adult meals...and not sharing with someone not in there party..but allowing one of the adults a 2nd meal if they could fit it after the first.
> 
> You all talk about cheating, but on the Disney Cruise Line...you want to talk about wasting.....when you see a couple of 400 lb people loading a tray with 1 or 2 pieces of each dessert for just them and then seeing that they left a good half of it on the tray and left the dining room.  That is a waste and was ridiculous!!!


If they're paid as an adult, then it is appropriate.  No doubt there is a lot of food wasted on cruises, that is the way they are set up and you pay for that up front.


----------



## iwannabeinwdw

I searched for this question, but didn't find one.  We did the Dining Plan last year (before joining DVC) and loved it.  This April my husband has a conference at the Contemporary.  Given the "Premium" point season, we are staying for cash at the conference rate for 4 nts, then transfering to a DVC property for 3 nts on points.  Is it possible to use the Dining Plan on a stay like this?


----------



## Mi3stooges

Dean said:
			
		

> If they're paid as an adult, then it is appropriate.  No doubt there is a lot of food wasted on cruises, that is the way they are set up and you pay for that up front.


Thank you toopure4u, I could't put into my own words, or is it just certain people don't want to understand?


----------



## CarolMN

iwannabeinwdw said:
			
		

> I searched for this question, but didn't find one.  We did the Dining Plan last year (before joining DVC) and loved it.  This April my husband has a conference at the Contemporary.  Given the "Premium" point season, we are staying for cash at the conference rate for 4 nts, then transfering to a DVC property for 3 nts on points.  Is it possible to use the Dining Plan on a stay like this?


You can get the Dining Plan for the 3 night DVC stay.  It needs to be booked via MS at least 48 hours prior to check in, andmust be purchased for everyone in the room for the entire length of the stay.

For the stay at the CR, you would need to follow the CRO/WDWTC rules.  Last year, those required a minimum 3 night stay and purchase for every one in the room for the entire length of the stay.  You could not get the Dining Plan unless you added it to a room & ticket package.   I do not know if any of those rules changed for 2006  - I imagine those on the resorts board or restaurant board would know.

Best wishes -


----------



## Callalily6

I was hoping this might be offered to DVC before I went, but someone said it doesn't start until ressies for June?  Is that true?  I sacnned all 14 pages and didn't see restricitions - I was hoping he was wrong!


----------



## gamomof2

DVC reservations after April 1 can use it.  But you can call now to add it on to the reservations.


----------



## brivers222

Just call up member services and add it (longest part is waiting to talk to a CM)... Each person in your room MUST pay for the ENTIRE time.  Payment is made at Check-in.

Callalily6 ---  Available for Ressies AFTER APRIL 1st


----------



## brandip22

I just made my ressies for December 06 and added the Dining Plan. She was able to give me the total I'd need to pay at checkin. Yay! Planning is under-way!


----------



## Dean

Mi3stooges said:
			
		

> Thank you toopure4u, I could't put into my own words, or is it just certain people don't want to understand?


I'm still not sure what you disagree with.  If one pays for adults and used the meals for THOSE adults, that is reasonable.  If one pays for a child and Disney expressly allows the kids to eat from the adult menu, that is fine with me if fine with Disney or even to share meals with another person for a meal ordered for a payer would be ok.  What is not fine, and I'd challenge anyone who disagrees, is to pay for the child's price then use the child's meals for other adults not paying for the plan or to state there were less in the party than there were for the purpose of skirting the rules.  Or even to pay the child's price and use those extra meals for the adults would be just as bad.  And that's true regardless of how much any of those people would eat or not, what anyone's budget was or any similar reasoning.


----------



## PinkTink63

at





			
				Dean said:
			
		

> Stephanie, as I've said many times on this forum, the people that are adversely affected by any issue have the final say, or at least should have.  With room occupancy, it should be the members themselves.  With tickets, discounts, DP, etc; it would be Disney.  So if they allow you to buy a kids meal and use it for adult meals as many have reported, that is their option.  If they allow you to buy a kids meal for one who technically doesn't qualify, that is also their option.  And I've said many times it is too much food a longer stay for many people, on that we agree.  The decision then is whether the plan works for you with the rules as written.  If you do your part, you are fine in my book.  OTOH, if one lied about the ages of the children to get them under the wire for free (3 y/o) or a lower cost (10 y/o) OR if one didn't list all people in the room for the purpose of cheating the system, that would be frankly and categorically wrong.  I know many people practice situational ethics but I don't intend to.  While not the same from a legal standpoint, it would be no different ethically than shoplifting from a Disney shop.  So in my eye the question is what you mean when you say "just trying to make it work for our family".  Regardless of what MS may have told you, I doubt you'll be allowed to buy for an 11 y/o at the child's price, they have been pretty hard line over the years in that area when they knew about it.  But it doesn't hurt to ask.



I agree with you on part of this.  I think that there are people who try and cheat the system by not being truthful.  I am not one of them.  I did not ask if I could pay for a child.  She offered that.  And if I payed for a child for my son, I would go by the stipulation that she told me, that he has to order off of the children's menu.  I don't know exactly how this plan works, but if I pay for a child, my son would order off the children's menu!  
People do separate ressies for many different reasons, like trying to get there 11 month window, so they book day by day.  We like to stay at 2 different resorts while we are there. So what is wrong with booking the Dining plan for half of our trip.  I don't think this is being unethical or dishonest, especially when I'm upfront and say I don't want the DP for 10-11 days in a row.  
That is all I meant by "making it work for our family"  If I had to buy it for everyday we are there, than we wouldn't be able to eat anywhere else.  We love RFC and I always have gift cards for there,  I would want to be able to use those too.  Part of the reason we love DVC, is because they have the kitchenettes.  We like to have an occasional sandwich and some friut.  We would like to take part in all that DVC has to offer, since we do pay for it!
That is all I'm saying!  So we are in agreement!  Mostly!  
I love these boards, because I have learned so much from them!  
Stephanie


----------



## TooPure4u

Anytime Stooges...

That is correct Dean. The 4th person was a 10 year old who is considered an adult.  He wanted kids food...so the 4th meal would or could be consumed by one of the other three people in the party as a second meal if they could in fact fit it after the first.

I think stooges got her feelings hurt and with good reason.  People on these boards are so quick to flame another instead of trying to help each other out.  

Everyone have a wonderful disney day


----------



## jekjones1558

I called MS today and the CM did not know the answer to this:
We have 2 - 1 bedrooms booked for 1 week, with 2 adults in each room.  If we book the dining plan for one room (7 X $37.99 X 2) is it okay to share the meals?  So if there were 14 sit down dinner credits on the card and the 4 adults went to dinner, could we use 4 credits?  I have been trying to read rules but must not be looking in the right place.  I do not want to do anything either illegal or immoral, but dining plans for both rooms will involve too many PS and will take too much spontaneity out of our trip.  It will also compound our weight problem! (My will-power is pathetic.)
Please, no flames.  This is just a question.


----------



## WebmasterDoc

Yes, you can purchase the DP for only one room and share the credits with others. You can even use them all in one day if you wish.

Enjoy!


----------



## Dean

PinkTink63 said:
			
		

> at
> 
> I agree with you on part of this.  I think that there are people who try and cheat the system by not being truthful.  I am not one of them.  I did not ask if I could pay for a child.  She offered that.  And if I payed for a child for my son, I would go by the stipulation that she told me, that he has to order off of the children's menu.  I don't know exactly how this plan works, but if I pay for a child, my son would order off the children's menu!
> People do separate ressies for many different reasons, like trying to get there 11 month window, so they book day by day.  We like to stay at 2 different resorts while we are there. So what is wrong with booking the Dining plan for half of our trip.  I don't think this is being unethical or dishonest, especially when I'm upfront and say I don't want the DP for 10-11 days in a row.
> That is all I meant by "making it work for our family"  If I had to buy it for everyday we are there, than we wouldn't be able to eat anywhere else.  We love RFC and I always have gift cards for there,  I would want to be able to use those too.  Part of the reason we love DVC, is because they have the kitchenettes.  We like to have an occasional sandwich and some friut.  We would like to take part in all that DVC has to offer, since we do pay for it!
> That is all I'm saying!  So we are in agreement!  Mostly!
> I love these boards, because I have learned so much from them!
> Stephanie


And none of this falls within the issues that I stated were a problem IMO.  Having split stays are fine at different resorts, and might or might not work for the same resort since under other LOS programs, Disney's rules for other programs have stated that any consecutive nights at the same resort are considered one stay for this purposes.  



> I think stooges got her feelings hurt and with good reason. People on these boards are so quick to flame another instead of trying to help each other out.


 No one should have been offended by my post unless they were being dishonest and I want those people to be offended and feel attacked.  And I qualified what I felt being dishonest was to include lying about ages, not including all in the unit on a reservation, actually getting the meals for those not paying for the plan.  There are many ways to manipulate the system within the rules.  Disney sets the rules and decides how to enforce them.  Since it's their dime and their the one that stands to lose if it's not done correctly, that is their problem.


----------



## jekjones1558

> Yes, you can purchase the DP for only one room and share the credits with others. You can even use them all in one day if you wish.



WOW!  Thanks for the info, Doc.  Seems too good to be true.


----------



## aubeone

I am renting points for 6 nights at OKW in April.  Is it possible to get the dining plan?  If so, what do I need to do?


----------



## *NikkiBell*

My boyfriend just got information about a new DVC dining plan. Anyone hear about this? He has not read through the paperwork yet.

EDIT:  It says on the paper it starts on April 1st.


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

Yes, it's a great deal for DVC Members. Over on the DVC Board you can get more info.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Hi there, 

Anybody know if the Premium Dining Plan is offered to DVC members now too?


----------



## junkman

I had the same question yesterday (going to BCV Feb 4th). I called member services and was told that YES renters and II traders can add on dining after April 1st. Too, late for me, but it'll work for you!


----------



## InstImpres

aubeone said:
			
		

> If so, what do I need to do?



You need to contact the person you are renting from and ask them to add it to the reservation.  It must be on the reservation before checkin but you pay at checkin,


----------



## DebbieB

*NikkiBell* said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> Anybody know if the Premium Dining Plan is offered to DVC members now too?



No, not that has been announced.   DVC is just offering the MYW dining add-on.


----------



## DisneycrazedX6

I called yesterday to clarify a few things and this is what I found out"

If I have two room ressies(2 studios) I can get the dining plan for the people in only one room if I like, the others do not have to get it.

When you get the dining plan, each person will have their own card with their own credits on it.  An adult will have their own as well as a child.  If four people are eating then you will give all four cards to the waiter.  There will be no pooled credits therefore no cheating the system!  This is different from what I have read on the boards and maybe only applied to DVC members, who knows.  In the past, I have been given misinformation so I will try another CM in the future.  

Let me know if you hear anything different!!!


----------



## Dale-Not-Chip

> I have been given misinformation so I will try another CM in the future.



It's true.  you have to keep asking untill you get the same 3 answers .


----------



## pbharris4

Dale-Not-Chip said:
			
		

> It's true.  you have to keep asking untill you get the same 3 answers .



I totally agree. I have been given wrong 2x from MS about the plan. I think that THEY are still learning about it as well. One of the things they told me was that you can't use the DP for the Fantasmic dining pkg., luckily..I didn't cancel right then and called back to WDW-DINE and the CM said that INDEED it is included and is 1 TS credit per prson. He asked who told me such a thing and after telling him someone from MS, he seemed annoyed. Supposedly..it's the exact same as the DP for non-DVCers, but just that it isn't tied to hotel reservations or tickets. If anyone calls..I'd say ask to speak with either a manager or someone who is very well educated on the DP.


----------



## Tiger926

That's interesting since you can't use the DDE for Fantasmic package. Hmmm? That has me thinking now.

Tiger


----------



## uncgsweetz16

Hey everyone! I recently just found out that in April the Dining Plan would be available to DVC members. Does anyone know any specifics on this? Will they use points for it or do we have to pay out of pocket as well. Just curious. Is anyone considering this as an option?! I know there are mixed reviews so far. Hope all is well!


----------



## Chuck S

It is $37.99 per night for adults, $10.99 for those 3 - 9. It is identical to the Dining Plan offered on the CRO packages, except there is no ticket purchase requirement for DVCers. It is only available for stays at DVC resorts booked through Member Services, not regular WDW resorts.

You must book the plan prior to arrival at your resort (the MS person I spoke to the other day requested 48 hours notice) as it must be linked into the ressie.  You pay for it at check-in, out of pocket, not points.


----------



## Dean

DisneycrazedX6 said:
			
		

> I called yesterday to clarify a few things and this is what I found out"
> 
> If I have two room ressies(2 studios) I can get the dining plan for the people in only one room if I like, the others do not have to get it.
> 
> When you get the dining plan, each person will have their own card with their own credits on it.  An adult will have their own as well as a child.  If four people are eating then you will give all four cards to the waiter.  There will be no pooled credits therefore no cheating the system!  This is different from what I have read on the boards and maybe only applied to DVC members, who knows.  In the past, I have been given misinformation so I will try another CM in the future.
> 
> Let me know if you hear anything different!!!


Disney is not anything, if not inconsistent.  Getting 1 card per guest wouldn't stop use or abuse unless Disney decided to match up cards and credits to the person involved.  Even then there are ways to work around any road blocks this might present.  



			
				Tiger926 said:
			
		

> That's interesting since you can't use the DDE for Fantasmic package. Hmmm? That has me thinking now.
> 
> Tiger


Even under the version of the FnF plan where you paid $50 for an adult and got a credit of $55 (10%), you could not combine (officially) with the DDE.  And they usually enforced it, but not always.


----------



## unixadm

I posted this in a different thread:



			
				unixadm said:
			
		

> I just got off the phone with Member Services and the CM was very knowlegable of the plan. She gave me the specifics:
> 
> 1. Members can start booking the meal plan starting 01/03/06 through Member Services.
> 
> 2. The plan can be booked for reservations starting April 1st 2006.
> 
> 3. The plan must be booked for the entire length of your stay at the resort
> 
> 4. There is no minumum night stay....if you are staying 1 night at a DVC resort, you can get the meal plan for that 1 day.
> 
> 5. If you are doing split stays, you can get the plan for the entire trip, provided you are doing DVC resorts for the entire trip. You would just book the plan for each reservation number.
> 
> 6. Payment is not made until you check into the resort. Your credit card will be charged for the entire plan at check in (not at check out). For split stays, you pay for the 1st part of the plan at check-in at the first resort, the 2nd part of the plan at check-in at the 2nd resort, etc.
> 
> 7. The plan will be available for cash reservations as well (again, only for DVC resorts)
> 
> 8. You must book the plan through Member Services, and it can be booked anytime up until check-in. In my case, I am checking in on Sunday April 2nd, so the latest I could call and book would be that Friday, March 31st, since Member Services is not open on Sat and Sun. If I was checking in on Monday, I could call Monday morning before I check in and add the plan.
> 
> 9. You cannot add the plan once you check in.
> 
> 10. You can cancel the plan anytime before check-in with no penalty, but cannot cancel once you check in.
> 
> They are putting a formal announcement together for the website, but it probably won't be up until after the Holidays.
> 
> Hope that helps.





> The Member Website has the specifics...basically the same as the MYW terms:
> 
> 
> Disney Dining Plan Now Available to Members
> The Disney Dining Plan includes over 100 selected Counter Service and Table Service restaurants, including our legendary Disney Character Dining and select Downtown Disney® locations (payment of a surcharge is required for certain entrées at Planet Hollywood® and Wolfgang Puck® Café).
> 
> You can also find selected Snack locations throughout the Walt Disney World® Resort. Most cart locations selling frozen ice-cream novelties, popcorn or Coca-Cola products accept your Disney Dining Plan.
> 
> For each night on your reservation, you enjoy:
> 
> 1 table-service meal including appetizer, entree, dessert (excluding breakfast), and nonalcoholic beverage and gratuity charge
> 1 counter-service meal including entree, dessert (excluding breakfast) and nonalcoholic beverage at select counter-service locations
> 1 snack, such as a frozen ice cream bar, box of popcorn, 20 oz bottle of Coke, Diet Coke, Sprite, Dasani water or a medium fountain soft drink at select snack cart locations
> As an added benefit, you may exchange 2 table-service meals for either 1 Signature Dining Experience at one of our finest restaurants, such as the acclaimed California Grill or for 1 Disney Dinner Show, such as Hoop-Dee-Doo Musical Revue.
> Children ages 3-9 must order from the Children's Menu if available.
> Redeeming Your Meals
> Present your Key to the World card to your server prior to ordering so your server knows to charge meals to your Disney Dining Plan. This will save time at check-out. Gratuities/service charges for Table Service meals are already included in your Disney Dining Plan.
> 
> The following are not included in the Disney Dining Plan:
> Room service (in-room dining)
> Pizza delivery
> In-room mini-bars
> Souvenir or refillable drink mugs
> Children ages 3 to 9 must order from the Children's Menu where available. Children under the age of 3 may share from the adult's plate if desired.
> 
> Tracking Your Meals
> Your meal usage will be tracked electronically to your reservation. Each time you redeem meals or snacks from your Disney Dining Plan, your server or cashier will provide you with a receipt showing your remaining balance for that portion of your Disney Dining Plan.
> 
> For example, if your party of four (4) started with 20 counter-service meals and everyone in the party used one (1) counter-service meal, your paid receipt from the cashier would indicate a balance of 16 counter-service meals for the remainder of your reservation.
> 
> Contact your hotel front desk at any time should you need assistance with your meal plan balance. All unused meals expire at midnight on your reservation check-out date.
> 
> Using Your Meals
> Use your meals and snacks in any order and in any amount throughout your package stay until your total is depleted.
> 
> For example, on the day of check-in your party could use four (4) counter-service meals, and then on day 2 your party could use four (4) table-service meals, four (4) counter-service meals, and two (2) snacks. You can continue using meals any way you like for the rest of your package stay until the number of meals/snacks are depleted.
> 
> Disney Dining Plan may not be sold separately, transferred, refunded or redeemed for cash in whole or in part. Theme Park admission is required for some dining locations. Advance Reservations may be required at some restaurants included in the Disney Dining Plan. Operating hours, menus, entertainment, Characters, Disney Dining Plan locations, components and terms are subject to change without notice. Disney Dining Plan is based on the length of your reservation at your Disney Resort Hotel. The owners of the Walt Disney World Resort shall not be responsible for the non-utilization of package components due to refurbishing, capacity, inclement weather, or any circumstance beyond their control.


----------



## Tiger926

Oh, I think you may have misunderstood me Dean - I wasn't thinking of using my DDE card or combining it as you mentioned - I just thought this info seemed a bit confusing since they didn't allow the DDE to be used with Fantasmic package, so I am wondering why allow it with DP?

Also, some of you may have seen my other posts regarding problems with MS - I would encourage all DVCers to call MS to utilize our 1800 # and then asksed to be transferred to Disney Dining. My MS rep was totally confused and didn't really know how to make ADRs, let alone answer DP questions. MS needs to be trained in the usage of DP and at this point, based on what the rep told me, they haven't had that training yet.

Tiger


----------



## pbharris4

Tiger926 said:
			
		

> Also, some of you may have seen my other posts regarding problems with MS - I would encourage all DVCers to call MS to utilize our 1800 # and then asksed to be transferred to Disney Dining. My MS rep was totally confused and didn't really know how to make ADRs, let alone answer DP questions. MS needs to be trained in the usage of DP and at this point, based on what the rep told me, they haven't had that training yet.
> 
> Tiger



Good idea. I'm sure some at MS know alot about the Dp and alot do not. If they have not had the training about the DP..they should have prior to making it available. They had to know they would be flooded with phone calls on the subject and should be giving out the right information. To be honest..until a few weeks ago, I didn't even know I could make ADRs, or any other type of reservations through MS.


----------



## Dean

Tiger926 said:
			
		

> Oh, I think you may have misunderstood me Dean - I wasn't thinking of using my DDE card or combining it as you mentioned - I just thought this info seemed a bit confusing since they didn't allow the DDE to be used with Fantasmic package, so I am wondering why allow it with DP?Tiger


It is interesting, confusing and inconsistent.  That was one of the points I was making.  The other was that Disney is very usually strict about combining "discounts" even when I wouldn't look at them as a discount like the FnF card with a cash balance.


----------



## Tiger926

Thanks for the clarification - we are on the same page! Very inconsistent and confusing, but that's pretty much my experience when calling Disney lately as there seems to be a million different answers given out at any given time in regards to the same topics!

Tiger


----------



## kadaten

Tiger926 said:
			
		

> Oh, I think you may have misunderstood me Dean - I wasn't thinking of using my DDE card or combining it as you mentioned - I just thought this info seemed a bit confusing since they didn't allow the DDE to be used with Fantasmic package, so I am wondering why allow it with DP?


FYI....I was able to use my DDE card with the Fantasmic package the week before Christmas. When I booked I was told "no discounts including DDE" but figured not having to stand in line was worth the cost of not getting the discount. I later had to change our dining time and that CM told me I COULD use my DDE for dinner with Fantasmic package....that the policy used to be no, but had been recently changed to allow it. I figured we'd try, but not be upset if they said no. CM at dinner was only too happy to apply our discount! 


ETA...sorry if that makes it even MORE confusing, but that was our experience!
I was VERY happy to be able to use it with the package.  That reserved seating is the only way we can see Fantasmic unless it's very low season (kids 3 & 7 aren't too hip to wait an hour in line for seats).


----------



## Tiger926

Thanks! That does make sense then in regards to allowing DP - they more than likely have changed it. Too bad they couldn't make the changes at the beginning and get the literature right so that everyone had access to all applicable policies and program stipulations at all times! Sorry, that's the English teacher in me coming out, but honestly, if all program rules and stipulations were changed anew at the beginning of the year, they could then make available online, fax, email, etc. and they could add periodic changes or additions throughout the year (have them available on a What's New page). This would not only help us guests, but CMs as well!

Tiger


----------



## mickeyluv

I'm looking at renting points for our upcoming trip to WDW.  How do you purchase the DVC Dining Plan and how much does it cost?  TIA!!


----------



## Tinkaroo

There is a link to this discussion in the sticky "Ongoing DVC Discussion Topics" at the top of the page.

It looks like the cost is the same as if you were purchasing the package with a regular room, and you must add it through DVC Member Services.  Payable upon check-in.


----------



## RE_2833

I know it is here and someone mentioned it is under open discussion items.  However, I still cannot find the detailed information or FAQ on the new DVC Dining Plan.  I have seen the prices but was looking for the detail on the breakdown of meals and such.  If it it s the exact same as the Disney Dining Plan then I'm all set but someone told me it was slightly different?

If someone could give me a link to the detail it would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Chuck S

It is the same as the plan Disney offers through CRO, the only differences are:

1) It does not require the purchase of ticket media, so AP holders can use it.
2) It is paid for at check-in, not pre-paid far in advance like a package.
3) It is only valid if you are staying at a DVC resort, on a stay booked through Mem Svs, you can not use it at a regular WDW resort, even if staying on points.

Note that it must be added to your ressie by Mem Svs prior to check-in, when I spoke to MS, they requested a 48 hour notice.


----------



## sigillaria

*Why exclude breakfast? Does anyone know?*


----------



## DebbieB

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=11167986&postcount=232


----------



## CarolMN

sigillaria said:
			
		

> *Why exclude breakfast? Does anyone know?*


I don't think breakfast is excluded.  I think getting a  *dessert* at breakfast is excluded.

Post your "breakfast exclusion" question on the Restaurants Board (or do a search) and see what others have experienced.

Best wishes -


----------



## CarolMN

Here's a link to the thread Tinkaroo referenced:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=994635&page=1&pp=15

Ask the person you rent from to assist you with both Dining Plan additions and Magical Express arrangements.  

Best wishes -

P.S.  The thread is very long, but it will answer your quesitions.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I have searched and searched and can't find my original question so I am re-posting it. Does anyone know if the premium plan is an option for DVC members now?


----------



## Dale-Not-Chip

sigillaria said:
			
		

> *Why exclude breakfast? Does anyone know?*




Breakfast is not excluded.  You just will not find Breakfast desserts on the menu.

A table Service is a table service.  You will find more people talking about Dinner because its the most expencive meal of the day and most people spend their TS credit on it.  There is a large group of people that use their TS on Character breakfasts.


----------



## idofabric

I asked this before... but no answer...
We have a 2BR Villa at VWL for 7 days. We will have revolving family members staying. Sometimes only 3 and sometimes 8, which is the max allowed... We think we will be checking in with 4 of us. 

So how would/will the Dining plan work for us? Since we have 2 college kids that can not be there the whole trip, but MIGHT have a 1-2 day overlap.

Don't want to get to rip off Disney, But if we are staying in a Villa that can sleep 8, and only have 3 or 4 for most of the trip any idea what they will do?

Might post this as a new thread... as I really need to know something before we make a decision on who will go and when they will be there... or not!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

As far as I understand, you would be required to purchase the meal plan for each person listed as an occupant in the room for the entire length of the ressie.  If there are only four people listed on the ressie...that's how many you'd be charged for.  The only reason you'd need to list everybody on the ressie is if you needed a room key for everyone, or were concerned about having some type of proof for EMH.  With four people checking in, the plan would be based on the number of nights you'd be staying (6?), so you'd have 24 counter service, 24 sitdown, and 24 snacks.  You could use those anyway you wanted...whether you use them for all 8 people and pay for more meals out of pocket, etc.  

I personally don't feel this is cheating the system in anyway (although others would probably disagree).  You are paying for a set number...and using a set number.  I think the ones cheating are the people that pay for the meal plan at the child rate, but choose adult entrees for extra people and pay for kids meal separately.


----------



## PinkTink63

sigillaria said:
			
		

> *Why exclude breakfast? Does anyone know?*



The way it is worded kind of looks like that.  As someone pointed it out to me, it excludes dessert at breakfast.  If you go back and read it, you will see.


----------



## Alice Sr.

I'm sorry, I'm sure this has been answered already, but I couldn't figure out a way post the question on the thread search.  I am taking my 2 DD's 15 & 18 and they are both taking a friend.  Could we conserve TS credits by just using 2 or 3 per dinner so we could eat at LeCellier and CG which are 2 TS credits per person?  I know none of us could eat an appetizer, entree and dessert by ourselves.  If we can do this I think it would be a better deal than the DDE card.


----------



## Tiger926

Alice Sr. - Le Cellier and Coral Reef are two restaurants that are now 1TS credit each, FYI.

Happy eating, Tiger


----------



## Dean

idofabric said:
			
		

> I asked this before... but no answer...
> We have a 2BR Villa at VWL for 7 days. We will have revolving family members staying. Sometimes only 3 and sometimes 8, which is the max allowed... We think we will be checking in with 4 of us.
> 
> So how would/will the Dining plan work for us? Since we have 2 college kids that can not be there the whole trip, but MIGHT have a 1-2 day overlap.
> 
> Don't want to get to rip off Disney, But if we are staying in a Villa that can sleep 8, and only have 3 or 4 for most of the trip any idea what they will do?
> 
> Might post this as a new thread... as I really need to know something before we make a decision on who will go and when they will be there... or not!


That is complicated. I suspect you will not be able to get a definitive answer until you actually try it.  As Calypso says, you will have a room key for each person you check in and pay with.  The real question is what will happen midway through your stay if you show up at the desk and ask for new keys for additional people.   Here's how I think it will likely work.  They will give you additional keys and not even suggest you pay for the extra people.  But until we have a few trips reported with this situation, we really won't know.  And I'd agree that as presented, this is not cheating the system, as long as you don't use the credits to pay for meals for the extra people in question.



			
				Alice Sr. said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, I'm sure this has been answered already, but I couldn't figure out a way post the question on the thread search.  I am taking my 2 DD's 15 & 18 and they are both taking a friend.  Could we conserve TS credits by just using 2 or 3 per dinner so we could eat at LeCellier and CG which are 2 TS credits per person?  I know none of us could eat an appetizer, entree and dessert by ourselves.  If we can do this I think it would be a better deal than the DDE card.


I don't think LeCellier requires but one now and that makes it one of the best values of the program IMO.  Same can be said for Coral Reef once it comes off the Signature list.  But yes, you can save credits one night and use them another for the group.

One question I haven't seen confirmed is whether there will be a 3 day minimum.  I've seen one post that says no early on and there's no mention of the 3 day min on the member website that I could find.  What will really be interesting is what happens if one say has a 7 day exchange but only plan to stay for a portion and know that upfront.  Will one be allowed to buy for less days or will it be 7 days or nothing.  This will surely be interesting.


----------



## Alice Sr.

Tiger926 said:
			
		

> Alice Sr. - Le Cellier and Coral Reef are two restaurants that are now 1TS credit each, FYI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding, how did you find that out?  Do you happen to have an update on the Boardwalk Bakery?  According to the DVC website, the Boardwalk Bakery is not included as a CS or S option, but that is also where I read that LeCelllier and Coral Reef were 2 TS credits so I'm really hoping that there might be an update on the Boardwalk Bakery also.
> 
> Anyone know about sharing meals to conserve TS credits?  We would still like to eat at CG and maybe Flyin Fish it we have enough credits.
> 
> TIA,
> Alice
Click to expand...


----------



## HAPPY-AT-DISNEY

Do You Have To Pay For The Day You Are Checking Out..even If Your Flight Is Early Am And You Wont Get A Chance To Use The Card On That Day


----------



## Alice Sr.

Dean said:
			
		

> I don't think LeCellier requires but one now and that makes it one of the best values of the program IMO.  Same can be said for Coral Reef once it comes off the Signature list.  But yes, you can save credits one night and use them another for the group.



Thanks Dean, I agree I would have been willing to use 2 credits for LeCellier.


----------



## pbharris4

Alice Sr. said:
			
		

> Tiger926 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice Sr. - Le Cellier and Coral Reef are two restaurants that are now 1TS credit each, FYI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding, how did you find that out?  Do you happen to have an update on the Boardwalk Bakery?  According to the DVC website, the Boardwalk Bakery is not included as a CS or S option, but that is also where I read that LeCelllier and Coral Reef were 2 TS credits so I'm really hoping that there might be an update on the Boardwalk Bakery also.
> 
> Anyone know about sharing meals to conserve TS credits?  We would still like to eat at CG and maybe Flyin Fish it we have enough credits.
> 
> TIA,
> Alice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked on Disney's Website a few mins. ago. Boardwalk Bakery is on the 2006 Snack Counter Service List (The ice cream/candy shop there is not). Le Cellier and Coral Reef are now 1 TS credit. I haven't seen the DVC website list, but it may be from 2005?? Yes, you can still conserve credits and share meals, but as with anything..DIsney reserves the right to make changes whenever they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Alice Sr.

pbharris4 said:
			
		

> Alice Sr. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiger926 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice Sr. - Le Cellier and Coral Reef are two restaurants that are now 1TS credit each, FYI.
> 
> I just looked on Disney's Website a few mins. ago. Boardwalk Bakery is on the 2006 Snack Counter Service List (The ice cream/candy shop there is not). Le Cellier and Coral Reef are now 1 TS credit. I haven't seen the DVC website list, but it may be from 2005?? Yes, you can still conserve credits and share meals, but as with anything..DIsney reserves the right to make changes whenever they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think that DVC had that option in 2005.  I hope that it is just an oversight and that the BB will be included, thanks for the information.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## pbharris4

Hi, AliceSr. I think you and I answered the question about the Boradwalk Bakery being on the CS and Snack list for the 2006 DP on the restaurant board.   Sorry for the confusion..my head is now spinning.


----------



## MommyPoppins

I just saw a post on another thread that said if you rented DVC points you were also eligible to purchase the dining plan. Is this true? If so, how does renting make you eligible? Thanks.


----------



## spiceycat

in April DVC member and their guest will be able to get the dinning plan - without buying the tickets (I am assuming) - since they gave us a discount on the AP.


----------



## browniemtb

Yes......since your registered into a DVC resort you can get the dining plan. For the DVC membership the plan starts April 1st. It must be purchased prior to arrival.
Brownie


----------



## PoohHappens

Does anyone know the cost, is it the same as with a package?  What about tickets?  Do you have to buy them like a package or do you get them seperate.  Also as a DVC member can you buy discounted tickets for your guests or only for your family?


----------



## CarolMN

PoohHappens said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the cost, is it the same as with a package?  What about tickets?  Do you have to buy them like a package or do you get them seperate.  Also as a DVC member can you buy discounted tickets for your guests or only for your family?


Cost is $37.99 per night per adult and $10.99 per night per child ages 3 -10.   

Renters may buy park tickets at check in or in advance  - there is no requirement to buy tickets to add the Dining Plan to a points reservation.  The DIning Plan is paid for at check in.

Renters are not entitled to any DVC discounts on tickets (The only DVC discount on major park admission is for APs or PAPs.  It is available only to members and their family members living in the same household as the member).

Best wishes -


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

MommyPoppins said:
			
		

> I just saw a post on another thread that said if you rented DVC points you were also eligible to purchase the dining plan. Is this true? If so, how does renting make you eligible? Thanks.



You are eligible because by renting points from a DVC owner you would qualify to do so.  The owner needs to call Member Services prior to arrival and add the plan...you would pay for it upon check-in at the resort.  As previously stated, it would have to be an arrival after April 1st.


----------



## Ariel8676

Im a new DVC member taking our first trip in Feb. We have a few of our family members coming with us that are not DVC members. Can they buy the dining plan or would they fall under the same rules as us? Thanks


----------



## BCV23

The dining plan isn't available for DVC members staying on points until April. At that point though it would be available for your guests as well....next trip maybe?

Welcome Home BTW!


----------



## Ariel8676

OK i thought so ..thanks!!


----------



## Dean

Ariel8676 said:
			
		

> Im a new DVC member taking our first trip in Feb. We have a few of our family members coming with us that are not DVC members. Can they buy the dining plan or would they fall under the same rules as us? Thanks


As noted, not available  until April.  They would have been eligible if in the same unit.  ASAMOF, they all in the unit would have had to purchase for anyone to get the plan.  If they were paying cash and in a different unit, they would fall under the regular rules that would have additional requirements to qualify to purchase the plan.


----------



## byoung

Sorry no dining plan. If you have the DDE card you can still save. Have a great vacation.


----------



## emsip

I am thinking of getting the dining plan for our next trip to WDW.  DW, DS, and I will be staying at the BWV.  Is there any place near the BWV that I could use the CS credits?  

My plan was to use the TS credits either for character breakfasts or lunches at the park.  Then use the CS credits for light dinners.  I checked the members site and only Spoodles take out window is listed for CS.  I don't plan on having pizza every night.


----------



## fwm

The Boardwalk Bakery is listed.  Also Epcot is a short walk.


----------



## spiceycat

so is the beach/yacht club.

but I understand one of the things I don't like about BWV - no in the resort itself - restuarant or food court or snack bar.....


----------



## Simba's Mom

MS just reminded me that Hurricane Hannas at BCV is listed as CS.  Come to think of it, do you have to be staying at BCV to go there since it's within Stormalong Bay?


----------



## emsip

I just checked the list again and the Boardwalk bakery is not listed.  Below are the participating restaurants, according to the list on the members site.  Boardwalk Joe's, Leaping Horse, and Spoodles Pizza Window are listed for CS credits and the rest are TS credits.

*Disney's BoardWalk Inn & Villas*
BoardWalk Joes
Big River Grille and Brewing Works (L,D)
ESPN Club (L,D)
Flying Fish Café (D)
Leaping Horse Libations (L,D)
Spoodles (B,D)
Spoodles Pizza Window (L,D)


----------



## bwbuddy5

The Bakery is still listed on the chart at http://adisneyworld.disney.go.com/m.../eng/nontheme/tickets/2006DiningLocations.pdf


----------



## jaysue

Simba's Mom said:
			
		

> MS just reminded me that Hurricane Hannas at BCV is listed as CS.  Come to think of it, do you have to be staying at BCV to go there since it's within Stormalong Bay?



You can walk into HH at BCV from the walkway connecting BWV and BCV so no need to be staying at BCV to get to HH

If you try and get to HH from inside the BC or YC that is where you will run into the SAB guard unit

cheers
jaysue


----------



## emsip

It looks like the list on the members site is not a complete list.  Is it possible that there are less restaurant choices for DVC members than there are for regular resort guests?


----------



## fwm

The BW Bakery is on the 2006 list from the WDW website.  It is not on the list from the DVC website.  Also, the restaurant listing in the WDW dining site does not show it as in the dining plan.


----------



## boysx3

I was so excited to here that DVC was offering the dining plan just to be really disappointed to find out it was only available after 4/1st. We are going to be there 3/19-3-24. What a BUMMER!!!!!


----------



## bwbuddy5

fwm said:
			
		

> The BW Bakery is on the 2006 list from the WDW website.  It is not on the list from the DVC website.  Also, the restaurant listing in the WDW dining site does not show it as in the dining plan.



Do you have links to all three? - I'm confused.  In fact, when I clicked the link for 100 Restaurants on the DVC Member site, is was a dead link.


----------



## newholidayx2

yup - us too. We'll be there 3/24-3/31 
Will look into it more for our Aug 2wk trip.


----------



## Simba's Mom

I'm confused about the list too.  GOing thru the Members website, they list Coral Reef as 2 TS credits.  However, Disney says it is 1 credit for 2006.  I'd accept that maybe the Member's website has last year's information, but you'd think that since DVC didn't offer the DP until 2006, they'd put up 2006 info.

I just checked again, and they list CRT as 1 TS credit.  Isn't it now 2?  It seems that maybe DVC put up 2005 info, instead of the most current.  Since they never offered the DP before and so they had to put up info in 2006, it seems to me they could have put up the info that was valid for 2006.


----------



## fwm

bwbuddy5 said:
			
		

> Do you have links to all three? - I'm confused.  In fact, when I clicked the link for 100 Restaurants on the DVC Member site, is was a dead link.


These links, the first two, provide access tot he pdf files:

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/tickets/packageDetail?id=PackageDetailMYWDiningPkg06Page

http://dvc.disney.go.com/dvc/member/justForMembers/justForMembersLanding?id=WhatsNewLandingPage#10

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wd...Quick+Service&cuisine=&submit=submit&x=13&y=9


----------



## Alice Sr.

I know, I struggled with the same issue.  At first, since the DVC web site did not indicate Boardwalk Bakery as an option I thought the DDP wouldn't be worth it for us (we are staying at BWV this trip and love the BB); since we are going in the summer we plan on eating breakfast and lunch in the villa.  I figured the DDE would be the cheapest way to go (and in fact it probably still would/could be) but after looking at all the CS menus that the kids (4 teenagers) could walk to, there are 13 that I know they would be interested in, I decided to do the DDP.  Since I'm the only drinker this time around and I'm taking 2 kids that aren't my own I thought it might just simplify things.  Sorry to go on, and on and if you're still with me here you are as pathetic as I am   but I thought I might help someone else make a difficult decision.


----------



## byoung

I booked it for May and Oct trips.


----------



## bwbuddy5

fwm said:
			
		

> These links, the first two, provide access tot he pdf files:
> 
> http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/tickets/packageDetail?id=PackageDetailMYWDiningPkg06Page
> 
> http://dvc.disney.go.com/dvc/member/justForMembers/justForMembersLanding?id=WhatsNewLandingPage#10
> 
> http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wd...Quick+Service&cuisine=&submit=submit&x=13&y=9



Of all the links, the most recent lists the BW Bakery as both counter and snack, so here's hopin'.  It wouldn't be the first time the Members' site was behind - the link on the Member's site which is supposed to link to the "Over 100 Restaurants" goes to a deadend now, so I'm betting it was originally linked to the 2005 list, and not updated when the list changed.  And, the Members Only site refers to the plan as the Disney Dining Plan, not really differentiating itself as a DVC only plan.  Seems to me it would be a major headache for the participating restaurant CMs to handle the DDP differently based on where the participant was staying.


----------



## keishashadow

WDT sez@ BW:

Big River Grille, (no res)
BoardWalk Joe's, CS & Snack
ESPN Club (no res.), TS
Flying Fish Cafe req. 2 d.o.'s ,TS
Leaping Horse Libations,  CS & Snack
Spoodles, TS
Spoodles Pizza Window, CS

Surprise that @ BC, Beaches & Cream is listed @ TS.





			
				emsip said:
			
		

> I am thinking of getting the dining plan for our next trip to WDW. DW, DS, and I will be staying at the BWV. Is there any place near the BWV that I could use the CS credits?
> 
> My plan was to use the TS credits either for character breakfasts or lunches at the park. Then use the CS credits for light dinners. I checked the members site and only Spoodles take out window is listed for CS. I don't plan on having pizza every night.


----------



## Ms. WDW

When I made our SSR ressies yesterday the CM started to tell me about the DDP.  I had to cut him short as my boss was looking for me.      The nerve of her; doesn't she know I was doing important stuff!!!

Anyway in all seriousness; something he said perked my ears up.  He said "you can use this plan at *ALL* restaurants".  And of course I asked "Including Downtown Disney??? "   I asked him specifically *ALL * and he said yes.  I then said "no exceptions at DTD" and he said "no exceptions".

Is this true?  It really sounds too good to be true so I thought I'd come to the experts.


----------



## 2giddy4wdw

You can't use the dinning plan until April.  But if you want to see a list of the restaurants go to the dvc website and then go to the info right on the front page, that can bring you to the list.  Hope this helps you out.  We can't wait to use it this year.    That was the one part of buying into dvc that we didn't like.


----------



## patsal

You can not use it at all restaurants--there are most at DTD that are blocked out as well as both Rainforest Cafes.  htere may be more but since they were not of interest to me I didn't pay attention.  We used the DP on a stay in December and thought that it was well worth it for our family and eating habits.


----------



## patsal

Just a weird question, I am splitting my stay (stretching points in case i want to go again in December!).  I have a 1BR at OKW for Sun-Thurs, Fri and Sat OKW studio and Sun-Wed OKW 1BR, then a reservation at AKL for two nights (surprise gift to DD before she enters MS and DS before he enters HS).  

I am planning on placing the Dining Plan on my 5 night and 4 night reservations.  Will the dining credits still be valid until midnight after I check back into a new room?  The way we ate in December on the plan tells me that I will have CS and snack credits left and I would like to use them.  It is not a huge deal since I could use the CS for takeout the night before, but the idea of just eating CS in the park is much more appealing. I was planning on vacating the room early and checking in early as well.  Of course all of this can be adjusted.  If anyone knows TIA and if not I'll call MS later and post what I find out.

Sally


----------



## BCV23

From what I've read and from our own experiences with the old Gold plans, you will be able to use the plan until midnight of checkout day.

Checking into a new resort is not really a factor.

But let us know what MS says please. Since you're checking back into OKW, I suppose that weekend could be included in length of stay requirement. However I suspect the length of stay requirement applies to each seperate reservation.


----------



## psu4glory

we have not yet used the dining plan as DVC members - but did use it last NOV when we stayed at WL.....

we verified w/the concierge before check-out that you can, in fact, use your DDP credits until midnight of your check-out day.  we went to DTD AFTER we checked out of WL and were able to use our last CS and Snack credits at Earl of Sandwich.....


----------



## disneynutt1225

Here's a list of participating restaurants:

http://www.allearsnet.com/pl/packages06a.htm


----------



## Joni

We will be at the world at the end of March.  You posted that you can't use it till April. Not sure how the DDP works. Is it new and we will miss it and what is it?


----------



## Ms. WDW

Thank you all for the information.  We'll be down there in July so we're definately eligible for the plan.  However I really was led to believe that "all" of the Downtown Disney restaurants participated. Since we're staying at SSR this time it would have worked out well.  

But I've printed the list out and since we have time to decide, DH and I will look it over.

Again thanks everyone!!


----------



## keishashadow

The "list" has been tweaked several times since they started the program...sites added, number of options changed/site, menus altered.

All is subject to change!

The plan is a wonderful option for DVC'ers, especially w/o the tix purchase requirement...even though we now have to pay Adult  prices for my DS; who is over 9 but, eats like a bird (all day long).


----------



## patsal

It is length of reservation not "Length of stay" in tyhis case--that I did check on--I would have purchased it for the entire duration, but withthe restrictions of certain restaurants, and good until midnight of checkout day and as soon as you check in I am really only without the DP for one day--that day is for outlet mall shopping and lunch offsite as well as dinner at House of Blues.  When I use the plan for a package resort stay in December it was good until Midnight, I was jsut unsure how a new set of keys would affect it.  Since they are separate reservations maybe not at all!  I can't call MS until afterwork as I don't have their number and I don't have my ID number, but when I do I will post.
Thanks for your experiences they are helpful. 

Sally


----------



## Dale-Not-Chip

If you have two reservations one on the plan and one off.  The plan will still be good until midnight the day of checkout.  You would have to keep your old "keys" that is where your food coupons are.  You will have to use you new "keys" for room entrence and anything else included with the new reservation.

For example if you park passes were on the first keys you would continue to use those even when you have new keys for a room only reservation.


----------



## patsal

Thanks Dale-not-Chip that is exactly what I was looking for--I just wanted to make sure the "old" keys would still work with the dining plan once new keys were distributed (I was not sure if the "new key" would void the old completely)


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

I would think the plan would only be good until midnight of check-out day on each ressie.  Meaning any meal credits you had remaining would expire @ midnight of the first check-out day...then you would start all over again w/new credits on the second ressie.  Maybe there's a way to get an exception as long as MS can see that you are purchasing the plan from the day you get to WDW to the day you leave.  This is interesting...be sure and let us know how what kind of answers you get from MS.


----------



## thelionqueen

subscribing..interesting.


----------



## patsal

Okay, found the number for MS and after a little digging around found that the plan is good from time of check in to midnight on the first check out, so for me that means the plan is good from July 16th-midnight on July 21st.  Since I do not want a DP for the studio days--other plans see above--the credits will still be good on the 21st only(yes I will have to carry two "key cards" as the "old one" wil have the dining credits on it and the new one will be for my room). On Sunday the 23rd, when I check into the 1BR my new cards will have the DP on them and they will be good on the 23rd after I have checked in until midnight on the 27th.  Again after I check out of OKW and into AKL I will have the two cards--one for meals that expire at midnight on the 27th and one for the new room at AKL.  
For us this works out becasue of the way the days are planned and with the desire to dine both at an off site favorite and on site non-included favorites. I always take care of breakfast in the room as a timesaver, so from my experiences in December I knew we'd have CS and snack credits leftover on the last day of each plan.  So long as they are good until midnight we will have no problem using them! 

Thanks so much to all of you for your experiences and input!

Sally


----------



## magsmom

We are seriously considering this for our August trip.  We were wondering how split stays would work.  Thank you  - this thread is extremely useful.

Question - to do the dining add on with DVC you don't have to buy a 1 day park ticket as well (like I saw with plans from last year), do you?  It's just the add-on per person per day?  We all have APs.


----------



## patsal

No, to do the Dining plan with DVC you just have to ask them to add it.  We have AP's and do not need the ticket.  Currently the only way to add the DP without purchasing a package is through DVC.


----------



## sanddune

Can you buy extra plans for the room? I have 3 teenage boys!


----------



## Dean

sanddune said:
			
		

> Can you buy extra plans for the room? I have 3 teenage boys!


I guess you could add phantom guests to get more cards.  I'd think this would not be cost effective, even for teens.  You might be better off just supplementing in other ways or considering the DDE.  One thing you could do would be to order less expensive or lighter meals for others diverting the DP meals to the bottomless pits.


----------



## NMW

I just added the plan to our October BWV 9 day stay!!  Very Excited!


----------



## Lenc324

I was wondering if you have the dining plan do you need a park pass to get into the world showcase for meals?


----------



## jarestel

Yes, you still need a park ticket to access the restaurants inside of a theme park.


----------



## pinseeker11

Can I rent points to stay at OKW and get a dining plan?   Thanks!


----------



## Plutofan

Yes the dinning plan is available to renters. The person doing the reservation will need to add it to the reservation.  You pay for the plan at check in.


----------



## Lucky44

We've read up alot on the dining plan but has anyone tried it and do you think it's worth it if you're only staying in a studio?

Any help appreciated.


----------



## PBader

We are going to book the DP for a short 4 night stay in October.  I think for a short stay it would be pretty good.  It will be $114 a night for us and if we have spent that much at one meal--but DS (17) does eat a lot!  We are staying in a studio for this stay.  This will also be our first time of trying a dining plan and I am looking forward to it.  It will also be a great way to try it  and see if it will be worth it on future trips.
Paula


----------



## Karrie Davis

We when as a family of 13 (my family, my parents & my siblings familys).  We all got it and is REALLY paid off.  We ate at the really nice resturants for all our sit down services and figured we spent what we would have "afforded" by eating what we probably would not have been ok spending.  The only thing we felt was not worth it was the 2 ponts for the one dinner show at the poly. I will SURELY do this again!


----------



## SJSJ4

We just returned from WDW, and had the dining plan for three days of our stay as we split our trip between SSR, using points, and moved to the Fort Wilderness Cabins for our last 3 nights.  We could not get the Dining Plan for our SSR stay, but we did receive it for our FW stay.  We had 5 adults.  We used all our counter service meals.  We still had 5 table services left unused, and we only used all the snack because we stocked up on snacks for the plane ride home.  We thought the old plan (Magical Wishes) was much better as you could turn them in at the end for mdse or boat rides or so many other things besides food.  The part that I was NOT aware of in getting the dining plan was that some places limit as to what you can get.  Wolfgang Puck Express would not let us use it for Meatloaf or Raviolis, which were only $1.00 higher than the some other dinners ($9.95 vs $10.95).  My daughter is a vegetarian, so the ravioli, cheese filled, was one she was not allowed to get, again, only a $1.00 difference.  But the Trails End Restaurant was overly generous and very accomodating to my daughter, having the chef do additional food for her.  

I am not trying to be negative, but I guess we were just spoiled by the Wish Dining Program. We just discussed on our way home whether we would do it again, and we are very wishy washy about it.  It was good for when my older children were out and around that parks on their own, that they could get whatever food they wanted, whenever, otherwise they would have to be with us to pay.

Good luck in your decision.  I sure some people really enjoyed this program,  but we thought it was so so.

Have a wonderful trip when you go.  Soaring is AWESOME.  Don't miss it, and the new Action Stunt show is great also.  Animal Kingdom has added a new bird show.  It was terrific.
JT


----------



## LakeAriel

I can't decide whether to purchase the dining plan or DDE with my AP. If you buy the dining plan can you break it up into let's say 3 days instead of your whole trip which in this case is 7? OR do you have to buy for the length of your reservation?


----------



## granmanh603

Hi  I think I read on here that it had to be the whole stay and all the people in the room.  Carol


----------



## patsal

I just wanted to add that my credit card statement from my December vaction arrived in the mail on Saturday and I added up all the out of pocket expenses asscoiated withthe vacation, including souvineers (not many) and extra OOP food and drink the total was $125.00 ( I also brought about $200.00 in cash--but that was mostly used for tips to the bell services staff and Mousekeeping as well as tips to and from the airport, and extra cash tips left for servers.) The little trip was 5 nights and 6 days, with the DP and no kitchen since we were at a value resort.  For us (family of four) it was wonderful to have everything paid for and come home to no bills at the end of the vacation.  It ws also nice to order what we wanted and not be conscious of the menu prices.  As for DDE it really only ever saved us the tip and was not good at any of the CS that we use while in the parks (we don't stay at AK long enough to eat CS, usually).


----------



## CarolMN

If you get the Dining Plan, you must purchase it for the entire length of your stay and also for everyone in your room who is 3 years of age or older.

Best wishes -


----------



## robinb

You have to buy it for your whole reservation.  You may want to look into spliting your reservation into two seperate reservations (with 2 confirmation numbers) and then have MS "connect" them in the computer so you don't have to move.


----------



## LakeAriel

ah! That decides it! Great deal but the DDE will give us more flexibility!
Thanks!!


----------



## robinb

LakeAriel said:
			
		

> ah! That decides it! Great deal but the DDE will give us more flexibility!
> Thanks!!



I used both the dining and the DDE card when I stayed at CSR in August.  I really don't view the two programs as being exclusive.


----------



## eliza61

Hi LakeAriel,
It also depends on your eating habits.  I'm actually in the same situation and decided to go with the DDE card.  I have 2 DS who are teenagers and eat like professional linebackers (not to mention my DH)  so I'm afraid we would go through the sit down meals really, really quick (we some times will do 2 full service meals a day).  We visit the world during the summer (late August), which means the parks are open long hours and we end up snacking more than the 1 allotted snacks.  I'd enjoy reading other people's suggestions too


----------



## CarolMN

robinb said:
			
		

> You have to buy it for your whole reservation.  You may want to look into spliting your reservation into two seperate reservations (with 2 confirmation numbers) and then have MS "connect" them in the computer so you don't have to move.


I don't think that will work  - MS/DVC will look at that as one continuous reservation and you will have to buy the Dining Plan for the entire stay if you want it.

Best wishes -


----------



## robinb

CarolMN said:
			
		

> I don't think that will work  - MS/DVC will look at that as one continuous reservation and you will have to buy the Dining Plan for the entire stay if you want it.



Hmmm.  I wonder if it will work if you buy the dining before they are connected.


----------



## westjones

patsal said:
			
		

> For us (family of four) it was wonderful to have everything paid for and come home to no bills at the end of the vacation.




But I thought that you paid for the Dining Plan when you got to the resort, so isn't that on the credit card bill when you get home?  Or can you pay for it BEFORE you trip?

DJ


----------



## LakeAriel

I was there in October for the FREE dining and it was A LOT of food!
We will be there in August also.In one room will be myself and youngest daughter. In another will be my older daughter/husband and two children. My older daughter is a vegetarian and eats little. Her son eats like a bird.  
Now the dining is attached to your room key. I COULD put one of the grandchildren in my room (reservation prurposes) and buy 2 adult one child and allow my family to share the the expense. 2 days they use it three us  etc
The DDE is great too but we ALL have to be at the table and figure the bill later. I'm still scratching my head.


----------



## superdiz

Is it now open for DVC - the same plan that is available for regular guests?  Who do you call to get it, CRO?  Thanks!


----------



## CarolMN

It's the same plan with the same rules except that there is no requirement to buy tickets.  

It is available for points stays at the WDW DVC resorts that begin April 1, 2006 or later.  You book it through MS.   

It is available to those who rent points as well as to DVC members.

Best wishes -


----------



## Plutofan

I would recommend that you first decide on what restuarants that you want to go to.  Then go to www.allearsnet.com and print off the menu and estimate how much you would spend.  Then compare the DP to the 20% DDE with actual numbers.  For us the DDE is best since we love to go to a sit down dinner and a sit down breakfast (we always end up doing character breakfasts each morning).  We usually skip lunch because we are to full from breakfast and no one wants to miss any rides.  Under the DP we would have a hard time using the daily counter service portion of the plan.  The DDE discount applies to your entire meal and drinks and is good for up to 10 people.


----------



## Jodi

Hi guys;
I have a quick question...is there a discount for AP holders for the Dining Plan?  Normally it's $38 for adults i think, right?  Just wondering if I'm right & if there's any additional discount.

Thanks for the help.

Jodi


----------



## Dale-Not-Chip

Jodi said:
			
		

> Hi guys;
> I have a quick question...is there a discount for AP holders for the Dining Plan?  Normally it's $38 for adults i think, right?  Just wondering if I'm right & if there's any additional discount.
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> Jodi




No.  And unless your a DVC member using an AP you can't get it at all.

It is for Magic Your Way Packages

or DVC members


----------



## superdiz

Thanks everyone for being so helpful!


----------



## LakeAriel

Plutofan said:
			
		

> I would recommend that you first decide on what restuarants that you want to go to.  Then go to www.allearsnet.com and print off the menu and estimate how much you would spend.  Then compare the DP to the 20% DDE with actual numbers.  For us the DDE is best since we love to go to a sit down dinner and a sit down breakfast (we always end up doing character breakfasts each morning).  We usually skip lunch because we are to full from breakfast and no one wants to miss any rides.  Under the DP we would have a hard time using the daily counter service portion of the plan.  The DDE discount applies to your entire meal and drinks and is good for up to 10 people.


 We did the counter service everyday but we were almost compelled to. One day we went to breeakfast instead of lunch. Only thing is if you are busy or want to stay by the pool it would be nice to grab a bite anywhere and save 20%. I think DDE may be the way for us to go.
Good debate though keep it going!


----------



## Sherri

I am really excited about finding out about the dinning plan.
Can anyone tell me what you get for $38.00 per person per day?
Do you get two sit down meals, or is it counter service?
We had some deluxe type plan years ago when we went as nonmembers that we booked through our travel agent along with our trip and we got a certain amount to use towards food I thought. At the end of our trip we had lots of extra money on our account and we had gone to lots of sit down places. I think they might have changed it a bit since then though. Any input would be great. Can you use it for a certain amount of days or must you book it for the whole time? Do kids that are 13 and 14 pay the adult rate? Is there a link I can go to?
Thanks - We are staying at the beach club for the very first time and we are SO excited.


----------



## NMW

westjones said:
			
		

> But I thought that you paid for the Dining Plan when you got to the resort, so isn't that on the credit card bill when you get home?  Or can you pay for it BEFORE you trip?
> 
> DJ




MS told me I could pay cash, credit card or check with valid ID upon checking in.  I don't see why you couldn't set the cash aside and either pay cash or use a check/debit card.


----------



## Dale-Not-Chip

Plutofan said:
			
		

> I would recommend that you first decide on what restuarants that you want to go to.  Then go to www.allearsnet.com and print off the menu and estimate how much you would spend.  Then compare the DP to the 20% DDE with actual numbers.  For us the DDE is best since we love to go to a sit down dinner and a sit down breakfast (we always end up doing character breakfasts each morning).  We usually skip lunch because we are to full from breakfast and no one wants to miss any rides.  Under the DP we would have a hard time using the daily counter service portion of the plan.  The DDE discount applies to your entire meal and drinks and is good for up to 10 people.



I can see a future TV spot for the DDP.  A Catch phrase Idea stolen from the Military.



The Walt Disney Dining Plan.  It's not just a plan it's a homework assignment.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

See below.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Sherri said:
			
		

> I am really excited about finding out about the dinning plan.
> Can anyone tell me what you get for $38.00 per person per day?
> Do you get two sit down meals, or is it counter service?
> We had some deluxe type plan years ago when we went as nonmembers that we booked through our travel agent along with our trip and we got a certain amount to use towards food I thought. At the end of our trip we had lots of extra money on our account and we had gone to lots of sit down places. I think they might have changed it a bit since then though. Any input would be great. Can you use it for a certain amount of days or must you book it for the whole time? Do kids that are 13 and 14 pay the adult rate? Is there a link I can go to?
> Thanks - We are staying at the beach club for the very first time and we are SO excited.



Hi Sherri -- This is from the WDW website:

For each night of your package, the Disney Dining Plan includes the following meals for each Guest: 
One (1) Table-Service Meal
Includes appetizer, entree, dessert or full buffet and non-alcoholic beverage as well as gratuity (children ages 3-9 must choose from the children's menu if available; dessert not available at breakfast) 
One (1) Counter-Service Meal
Includes entree, dessert or one complete combo meal, and non-alcoholic beverage (children ages 3-9 must choose from the children's menu if available; dessert not available at breakfast) 
One (1) Snack
Choose from a frozen ice-cream novelty or fruit bar, popcorn scoop (single serving box), single piece of whole fruit, single serving Grab Bag of Frito-Lay's Chips, 20oz. bottle of Coke, Diet Coke, Sprite or 24oz. Dasani Water, medium fountain soft drink or apple juice. Available at select counter-service and snack-cart locations. 
As an added benefit, you may exchange 2 table-service meals for either 1 Signature Dining Experience at one of our finest restaurants, such as the acclaimed Citricos at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa, or for 1 Disney Dinner Show, such as Hoop-Dee-Doo Musical Revue. 
Select Downtown Disney® restaurants may require a surcharge for certain entree items.
Reservations are strongly suggested and can be made up to 180 days in advance. Please call (407) WDW-DINE (939-3463). Reservations are required for Disney dinner shows.

You have to include the plan for everyone in the room for the entire length of stay (based on the number of nights...not days) and your children would have to pay the adult rate.


----------



## BCV23

> No.  And unless your a DVC member using an AP you can't get it at all.
> 
> It is for Magic Your Way Packages
> 
> or DVC members



Maybe I'm reading this post incorrectly but you do not need to have an AP to buy the dining plan. Any DVC member staying on points can do so.

You do have to have an AP or be a FL resident to buy the DDE.


----------



## Dean

robinb said:
			
		

> You have to buy it for your whole reservation.  You may want to look into spliting your reservation into two seperate reservations (with 2 confirmation numbers) and then have MS "connect" them in the computer so you don't have to move.


Robin, are you talking about the DP option.  Linking would make it one stay and one would have to buy for the entire time.  In the past with other LOS options, Disney has said that even stays in different unit types at the same resort was one stay but they haven't enforced it very well.


----------



## Dean

LakeAriel said:
			
		

> I was there in October for the FREE dining and it was A LOT of food!
> We will be there in August also.In one room will be myself and youngest daughter. In another will be my older daughter/husband and two children. My older daughter is a vegetarian and eats little. Her son eats like a bird.
> Now the dining is attached to your room key. I COULD put one of the grandchildren in my room (reservation prurposes) and buy 2 adult one child and allow my family to share the the expense. 2 days they use it three us  etc
> The DDE is great too but we ALL have to be at the table and figure the bill later. I'm still scratching my head.


That would work as long as you're not talking about paying for the kids and using them for the adults.


----------



## patsal

LakeAriel said:
			
		

> Only thing is if you are busy or want to stay by the pool it would be nice to grab a bite anywhere and save 20%. I think DDE may be the way for us to go.




But the DDE is not good for 20% everywhere.  If you are looking at any knd of CS for example, the 20% is not able to be used at resorts that have a sit down option.  So if I stay at VWL I would not be able to use the 20% discount at Roaring Forks for quick stuff at the pool.  I would be able to use it at values and many mods. In addition the 20% does not work at any CS in any of the parks except the AK and water parks.  For some this does not matter, but for others it is important that they know that the DDE is not good for 20% off everywhere.  In addition, many ofthe TS options at DTD are not included.  So for this it is important to check the menus and plan on where you are going to eat in order to get the discount. 
It is absolutely a preference of style and planning, and both plans have their positive and negatives.  I found that the DDE combined with the DDP in December saved us about $20 on drinks and little extras at the food court on a six day trip.  Over the course of a year (30 days total) it might be a break even for us. For that small savings I don't think I'll bother with the DDE.  However for those that eat only TS and enjoy a few drinks with each meal, the DDE could be a huge money saver and I'm sure the DDP isn't nearly as appealing.


----------



## BCV23

And actually it looks like DDE is no longer good at the food courts of the value resorts nor at POFQ which was the only moderate on the old list because it doesn't have a full service restaurant.

We very rarely dine at CS but might still try the plan in conjunction with DDE for our next trip. I know it will be easy to choose TS restaurants for us to use for our days on the plan. But I have to do some research and find CS spots that we might like.


----------



## LakeAriel

Dean said:
			
		

> That would work as long as you're not talking about paying for the kids and using them for the adults.




Oh no! I'm well aware the price for children's vs adult is about a $27 difference and they order from the children's menu. It would help if the one that eats like a bird isn't on the plan and the vegetarian gets to use it in restaurants that have a good selection of vegetarian dishes. Myself and my youngest daughter only eat poultry and fish so that makes 3 of 4 adults that do not eat beef/pork/lamb etc That means no steaks etc so it is trickier to figure out the best way to go. Someone else posted that most counter service restaurants don't take DDE. If that's the case that isn't worth it. We will probably go to TS restaurants for all dinners but we aren't big drinkers either (children with us) and won't do TS for lunch so...still scratching my head!!!!


----------



## Dean

LakeAriel said:
			
		

> Oh no! I'm well aware the price for children's vs adult is about a $27 difference and they order from the children's menu. It would help if the one that eats like a bird isn't on the plan and the vegetarian gets to use it in restaurants that have a good selection of vegetarian dishes. Myself and my youngest daughter only eat poultry and fish so that makes 3 of 4 adults that do not eat beef/pork/lamb etc That means no steaks etc so it is trickier to figure out the best way to go. Someone else posted that most counter service restaurants don't take DDE. If that's the case that isn't worth it. We will probably go to TS restaurants for all dinners but we aren't big drinkers either (children with us) and won't do TS for lunch so...still scratching my head!!!!


That's what I thought but wasn't certain.  I'd agree, and have said prviously, that having multiple rooms and only getting the DP for one room and not the other.


----------



## bwbuddy5

Dean said:
			
		

> ...having multiple rooms and only getting the DP for one room and not the other.



That's what we're doing in July, using a 1BR and studio, rather than a 2BR.  It costs us a few more points, but we'll still come out ahead.

Our only logistical problem is who is officially in which room.  Basically, myself and 2 16yo sons will be listed in one room to get DDP, with my wife and 2 20YO girls listed in other room, no DDP.  But obviously, I would like for the wife to stay with me, so I'm hoping I could work out the "key" logistics in my head (she's hanging around Stormalong more than the rest of us).  I wonder if BCV CMs would give us one "key only" card for the other room, so I can enter both rooms; or better yet, have the same card keyed to both rooms.  Of course, this is only an issue if we don't get adjoining rooms.


----------



## LakeAriel

bwbuddy5 said:
			
		

> That's what we're doing in July, using a 1BR and studio, rather than a 2BR.  It costs us a few more points, but we'll still come out ahead.
> 
> Our only logistical problem is who is officially in which room.  Basically, myself and 2 16yo sons will be listed in one room to get DDP, with my wife and 2 20YO girls listed in other room, no DDP.  But obviously, I would like for the wife to stay with me, so I'm hoping I could work out the "key" logistics in my head (she's hanging around Stormalong more than the rest of us).  I wonder if BCV CMs would give us one "key only" card for the other room, so I can enter both rooms; or better yet, have the same card keyed to both rooms.  Of course, this is only an issue if we don't get adjoining rooms.




Let me know if you find out!


----------



## Luvmyfam3

I think I already know the answer to my question, but I thought I'd ask anyway....

The Dining Plan doesn't include their Vero Beach Resort, does it???


----------



## tinkercubbyfan

Now that they have added the DDP to DVC Members staying on points I called members Services to see if we can add the plan since we are just renting points.  They said yes but the member has to add it for us.  Well does anyone know if everyone in our party has to be on the plan or can just a few of us.  I ask because DD is not a big eater and I think it would be cheaper for us to pay op for her.  Plus my parents who are going with us don't think they want to do the plan because they "don't like to committ" to anything


----------



## Figment2

Everyone has to be on the plan (all or none, so to speak) for the entire stay.

Cyn


----------



## pjpoohbear

Everyone in the room must be on the plan.  This is what MS told me when I booked my 12/06 stay.

Penny


----------



## CarolMN

Luvmyfam3 said:
			
		

> I think I already know the answer to my question, but I thought I'd ask anyway....
> 
> The Dining Plan doesn't include their Vero Beach Resort, does it???


No, and it doesn't include HHI, either    - just the WDW resorts.

Best wishes -


----------



## David Koenig

Does anyone know 100% for sure if Coral Reef (Living Seas) is 1 TS credit or 2 for the DVC dining program?
I realize the DVC site list shows it as 2, the WDW site list shows it as 1, and folks are speculating that the DVC site is outdated. But I just got off the phone with Member Services, and she swears up and down that the DVC program is slightly different than the WDW program and the DVC site list is correct.
Help?


----------



## Dean

bwbuddy5 said:
			
		

> That's what we're doing in July, using a 1BR and studio, rather than a 2BR.  It costs us a few more points, but we'll still come out ahead.
> 
> Our only logistical problem is who is officially in which room.  Basically, myself and 2 16yo sons will be listed in one room to get DDP, with my wife and 2 20YO girls listed in other room, no DDP.  But obviously, I would like for the wife to stay with me, so I'm hoping I could work out the "key" logistics in my head (she's hanging around Stormalong more than the rest of us).  I wonder if BCV CMs would give us one "key only" card for the other room, so I can enter both rooms; or better yet, have the same card keyed to both rooms.  Of course, this is only an issue if we don't get adjoining rooms.


I know in the past I've gotten multiple keys just for this purpose.  We had a 2 BR plus a couple of studios and needed others to have access to the kitchen.  But this was before they started putting every singled name on the cards and that could have changed the dynamics.


----------



## patsal

David Koenig said:
			
		

> Does anyone know 100% for sure if Coral Reef (Living Seas) is 1 TS credit or 2 for the DVC dining program?
> I realize the DVC site list shows it as 2, the WDW site list shows it as 1, and folks are speculating that the DVC site is outdated. But I just got off the phone with Member Services, and she swears up and down that the DVC program is slightly different than the WDW program and the DVC site list is correct.
> Help?



I just looked at the DVC website and they have Coral Reef listed as one credit.  Everythng that they have appears to match up to the regular dining plan.


----------



## David Koenig

Holy Smokes!
Thanks for checking, Patsal. The Other List (multi-colored, landscape style vs. blue & white portrait style) was there a few hours ago. I wonder if my call had anything to do with the new list being put up.
Looks like another call to Member Services in the morning.


----------



## bwbuddy5

David Koenig said:
			
		

> Holy Smokes!
> Thanks for checking, Patsal. The Other List (multi-colored, landscape style vs. blue & white portrait style) was there a few hours ago. I wonder if my call had anything to do with the new list being put up.
> Looks like another call to Member Services in the morning.



Thanks goodness, now we can stop speculating and confirm that the list of restaurants is the same whether DVC or not.  And, it sure is nice to see the Boardwalk Bakery listed on the list on the DVC members site now (but would be even better if Rainforest Cafe was added before July!).


----------



## Dean

bwbuddy5 said:
			
		

> Thanks goodness, now we can stop speculating and confirm that the list of restaurants is the same whether DVC or not.  And, it sure is nice to see the Boardwalk Bakery listed on the list on the DVC members site now (but would be even better if Rainforest Cafe was added before July!).


Seeing that it's not even a Quasi Disney restaurant, I doubt it will be.  The Safari club is likely a much better choice for  many.  We cut an hour and forty five minute wait to 18 minutes this past weekend and used it for a free appetizer paying only for one entree.


----------



## CarnotaurDad

Good morning,

In December, we are going to stay 4 nights at SSR and then 5 nights at BCV.  

Does anyone know if we purchase the Disney Dining, do we purchase it combined for the whole stay or do we purchase one for the SSR stay and one for the BCV stay?

Hope this question makes sense.  Thanks in advance for the responses!


----------



## 1000th happy haunt

You would have to purchase the plan twice, once for your stay at SSR and a second time for your stay at BCV.


----------



## CarolMN

As far as cost goes, I don't think it matters (purchase once for the whole stay or twice) since the plan is based on nights, not days.  The cost would be the same and the credits will be the same either way.   But since the DP is tied to your room key, I agree with Rita  - you'd have to arrange to purchase it for each portion of your stay if you want it for the entire 9 night stay.

AFAIK, since you are changing resorts, you would not be *required* to purchase the plan for your entire stay  - you could choose to purchase it for only the SSR stay or for only the BCV stay if that's how you want to do it.

Best wishes -


----------



## CarnotaurDad

Thanks!  I love how fast these questions are answered from the board.

Now for a follow up, to make sure I understand.

So, it looks like, for one day we would end up paying the Dining Plan two times.  It would be the day we check out from SSR and check in to BCV.  That should give us double credit for that day, which isn't necessarily a bad thing.

Is that correct?


----------



## CarolMN

CarnotaurDad said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I love how fast these questions are answered from the board.
> 
> Now for a follow up, to make sure I understand.
> 
> So, it looks like, for one day we would end up paying the Dining Plan two times.  It would be the day we check out from SSR and check in to BCV.  That should give us double credit for that day, which isn't necessarily a bad thing.
> 
> Is that correct?


Nope, not correct.  The credits are based on the number of nights you stay, not the number of days.  You can use them anytime up until midnight of your check out day.  

You could end up using SSR credits and BCV credits on the same day (day you check out of SSR which is day you check in to BCV), but the total number of credits for the stay will be the same no matter how you use them.  You'll get 9 nights worth, not 10 days worth.

Best wishes -


----------



## CarnotaurDad

Thank you both so much for the info.  Appreciate the quick feedback!


----------



## sonogirl

A previous poster mentioned the Rainforest Cafe being added in JULY??? Is this correct are others being added also?  We LOVE the Rainforest Cafe and would sway us if its true, we eat there at least 3 times a vacation.   Thanks, Lori


----------



## HAPPY-AT-DISNEY

IF YOU USED A CS AT CASEYS CORNER--WOULD YOU GET ONE HOT DOG ON YOU MEAL PLAN AND HAVE TO PAY FOR THE SECOND HOT DOG? IS THAT HOW IT WILL WORK?


----------



## BCV23

sonogirl said:
			
		

> A previous poster mentioned the Rainforest Cafe being added in JULY??? Is this correct are others being added also?  We LOVE the Rainforest Cafe and would sway us if its true, we eat there at least 3 times a vacation.   Thanks, Lori




No, I think bwbuddy was just hoping it would be added and that it would happen before his trip. As Dean said, RFC is not a Disney restaurant so I wouldn't hold my breath. But you could join the Safari Club if go go that often.


----------



## patsal

HAPPY-AT-DISNEY said:
			
		

> IF YOU USED A CS AT CASEYS CORNER--WOULD YOU GET ONE HOT DOG ON YOU MEAL PLAN AND HAVE TO PAY FOR THE SECOND HOT DOG? IS THAT HOW IT WILL WORK?



You would get one hotdog, one beverage and one dessert.  If you want additonal than you would pay OOP.  
Casey's is not a great  use for CS credits, even back when the CS vouchers were available for $11.25 Casey's was never near break even.  

BTW when you type in all caps it is considered shouting.


----------



## rward

CarnotaurDad said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I love how fast these questions are answered from the board.
> 
> Now for a follow up, to make sure I understand.
> 
> So, it looks like, for one day we would end up paying the Dining Plan two times.  It would be the day we check out from SSR and check in to BCV.  That should give us double credit for that day, which isn't necessarily a bad thing.
> 
> Is that correct?



I believe this was already answered, no it's based on night stays - not length of stay.

Reason for my reply, I want you to be aware of when purchasing two plans because you change accommodations. The two plans are separate. The first plan expires at midnight of the day you check out of your first Villa. Unused TS, CS or snacks are gone. So, if you are planning on using two TS for special dinners (like Hoop-Dee-Doo). Be sure to plan accordingly.


----------



## CBFrancoDisney

I just called up and confirmed a ressie and asked to add the dining package to my ressie.  The woman said, no, you can not do that until after 4/1.  I said OK - and will try to call back and add hoping to get someone else.  Does anyone know of any reason why I could not add?  Thanks!!


----------



## pouncingpluto

You can reserve it now, but it has to be for stays beginning in April or later.  If your vacation is between now and then, DDP is not available.


----------



## BCV23

rward said:
			
		

> Reason for my reply, I want you to be aware of when purchasing two plans because you change accommodations. The two plans are separate. The first plan expires at midnight of the day you check out of your first Villa. Unused TS, CS or snacks are gone. So, if you are planning on using two TS for special dinners (like Hoop-Dee-Doo). Be sure to plan accordingly.



That is an excellent point.

And sorry if this has been addressed already but be sure to keep your room key when you check out of your first resort as the dining plan for your first stay will be encoded through that key. Toss the card and I don't think you would be able to access any meals left on that reservation.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

CBFrancoDisney said:
			
		

> I just called up and confirmed a ressie and asked to add the dining package to my ressie.  The woman said, no, you can not do that until after 4/1.  I said OK - and will try to call back and add hoping to get someone else.  Does anyone know of any reason why I could not add?  Thanks!!



Is your check-in date prior to April 1st?  If so, as pouncingpluto stated, the plan is not available for DVC stays until after that date.  All correspondence provided has contained the same information...so unfortunately, calling back will not change the answer.  

Look on the bright side -- now you have another reason to start planning a new trip!


----------



## CBFrancoDisney

pouncingpluto said:
			
		

> You can reserve it now, but it has to be for stays beginning in April or later.  If your vacation is between now and then, DDP is not available.



Thanks for the clarification!  We are staying end of Feb, early Marsh so I guess we are out of luck.  Now I have not gone through the whole threads but do I have any other options for dining now - I am a DVC guest at OKW.  Let me know.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

If anyone in your party has an AP you can get the Disney Dining Experience card (DDE) which is $60 annually and allows a 20% discount (incl. alcohol) for up to 10 people in your party at many of the restaurants throughout WDW.  It is an alternative that many people prefer instead of the dining plan.


----------



## LakeAriel

calypso*a*go-go said:
			
		

> If anyone in your party has an AP you can get the Disney Dining Experience card (DDE) which is $60 annually and allows a 20% discount (incl. alcohol) for up to 10 people in your party at many of the restaurants throughout WDW.  It is an alternative that many people prefer instead of the dining plan.




I was going to get this till I learned it does not include most counter service restaurants or resort snack bars.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

It includes all counter service inside Animal Kingdom and the food court @ Pop Century (even though it's not listed, several people have used it there very recently...plus someone called DDE and asked if it was included and they said "yes").


----------



## HAPPY-AT-DISNEY

sorry about the shouting...
thank you for your answer


----------



## BCV23

> It includes all counter service inside Animal Kingdom and the food court @ Pop Century (even though it's not listed, several people have used it there very recently...plus someone called DDE and asked if it was included and they said "yes").



Pop was listed on the 2005 list. Is it and the other value resorts off the 2006 list? I thought I had read that.

If someone at DDE confirmed the value resorts being included, that is a good sign. But just anecdotal reports from Pop isn't IMO. It always seems to take time for changes to be implemented across the board.


----------



## msamson

What about DVC rental with dining plan in May how Much?
You can email me at mariasam@bellsouth.net
Thanks


----------



## mbw12

Does anyone know the answer to this:

We are staying one night in SS, and than switching to 6 nights at VWL.  so....if I buy the dining plan....do I need to buy it for my first one night at SS....if so.....could I "save" that TS credit to use for later in the week (say, to use two TS credits at the CRT meal)

Thanks in advance!!!!!


----------



## Heather Smith

Can one purchase the dining plan if they are staying at DVC on an II exchange?

TIA


----------



## rogerram

I think you can use it for your 2nd part of your reservation if you want to. You only pay for the amount of nights you are there on that reservation. The first day you are there on the first reservation, you would have to use it the day you are on that reservation, and can't carry ot over.


----------



## patsal

You do not need to buy it for your SS stay if you do not want to.  If you do it will be good until midnight  of your SS check-out day.


----------



## tinkercubbyfan

I am a renter and I was told I cannot modify the reservations and that the owner has to do that.  I have no problem with this but I just tought you should know that you might have to go through your owner.  I guess it depends on the CM you get.


----------



## Dean

Heather Smith said:
			
		

> Can one purchase the dining plan if they are staying at DVC on an II exchange?
> 
> TIA


My understanding is yes.  But for the full 7 days and for the entire party.


----------



## Judique

BCV23 said:
			
		

> Pop was listed on the 2005 list. Is it and the other value resorts off the 2006 list? I thought I had read that.
> 
> If someone at DDE confirmed the value resorts being included, that is a good sign. But just anecdotal reports from Pop isn't IMO. It always seems to take time for changes to be implemented across the board.



The list I have says 'revised 10/18/05'.

It has Pop Century, Port Orleans (Boatwrights, River Roost,Sassagoula FFF,Scat Cat Club), Saratoga Springs(Artist Palette and Turf Club),Caribbean Beach (Shutters), Coronado Springs (Maya Grill) All Stars - all 3 food courts at All Stars.

Plus a ton of other places......

Does anyone have a later dated list?


----------



## BCV23

Both Mousesavers and allears no longer list the food courts at Pop or POFQ or any place at All Stars.

The lounges at POR,POFQ and Pop are still listed.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

I just called DDE direct and asked about Pop Century...the CM I spoke with said the food court is definitely included in the plan.  She read it right off the list.  I'm wondering if the one posted on the WDW website omitted it in error.  If anyone else wants to call, the # is 407-566-5858.  Maybe if enough of us question it, someone will make sure the info. available online is corrected.


----------



## BCV23

Where can you find the list on the WDW site? TIA!


----------



## Judique

BCV23 said:
			
		

> Where can you find the list on the WDW site? TIA!



I have a copy given to me when I picked up my temporary card.  That is the 10/18/05 copy.  When I received my plastic membership card,  I also received an older version of the list 5/05.  Go figure.  I'm not sure if it is online at WDW site or not.


----------



## BCV23

Judique said:
			
		

> I have a copy given to me when I picked up my temporary card.  That is the 10/18/05 copy.  When I received my plastic membership card,  I also received an older version of the list 5/05.  Go figure.  I'm not sure if it is online at WDW site or not.



Thanks, Judique. Calypso talked about the list being on WDWs site but I can't find it there.   Probably looking right at it!

That is funny about your lists. I ordered new cards in late Dec and the list that came with them was 5/5 too.


----------



## slk537

I am so sorry if this has been asked/posted already...I tried to read through the whole thread and my eyes began to wig out by page 16...

We are currently booked for two nights at BCV with a cash reservation and then the next 6 are at VWL with points, and then Poly with points.  MS let us book the DDP while at BCV and VWL - both DVC resorts, but not Poly (which we anticipated, so no big). Anyway...although we were able to book the DDP with the cash reservation, I had been told previously that we had to be on points at a DVC to be eligible.

Has anyone heard either way on this?


----------



## DebbieB

If you are booking member cash discount through member services, it is treated as a DVC reservation because those rooms come from the points inventory.


----------



## slk537

Thanks!!


----------



## lenshanem

I'm debating it. We're going in April and I've already booked everything including prepaid for Hoop and CRT. Sooo, I'm wondering how they'd handle this. Can I still keep all my PSs intact? Anyone know? And CRT... I don't want to lose that ressie!

Thoughts? It would be $784 for our family and we have a sit down PS everyday of our trip. I think we'd hit that spending on our own. I dunno. Guess I need to go do some math.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

BCV23 said:
			
		

> Where can you find the list on the WDW site? TIA!



I found the list in the PassHolder section.  I think if you go to the webpage that lists the perks, there's a link with info about DDE and the list is included with the info.  

I also emailed the WDW website and asked them to see if the list posted is the most current one.  I don't know if deleting the Value resort food courts was an oversight, or possibly something they don't really want to advertise as I'm sure the purpose of DDE is to draw more customers into the higher-priced sitdown restaurants.

All I know is that there are eight of us staying @ POP for 9 days and that's the main reason we bought DDE...so I hope it won't be a hassle trying to use the card there.


----------



## RCM

and with 17 people how would we be able to keep track of who is eating when? Sounds confusing. We have reservations for dinner on Easter and two other days for our stay and plan to play it by ear the rest of the days.


----------



## SimplyMagical

Saving money is the biggest advantage, you can't eat for $40 a day. 
We used it last August and could not believe how much food, we could barely eat all the meals.


----------



## dianeschlicht

From our standpoint, it ISN'T worth it.  There is no way we would use all the snacks and counter service vouchers, and we often eat at sit downs that require more than one voucher, so it really makes no sense for us.  Really look at how all of you will be eating before you decide if it is right for you.  Since you are staying in units with full kitchens, you will likely be eating at least breakfast in the units, and possibly some other meals.


----------



## patsal

lenshanem said:
			
		

> I'm debating it. We're going in April and I've already booked everything including prepaid for Hoop and CRT. Sooo, I'm wondering how they'd handle this. Can I still keep all my PSs intact? Anyone know? And CRT... I don't want to lose that ressie!
> 
> Thoughts? It would be $784 for our family and we have a sit down PS everyday of our trip. I think we'd hit that spending on our own. I dunno. Guess I need to go do some math.



I did add it to my reservation.  After I did the math, and we are a one TS per day family, it is a good value for us. When we used it added to a regular package in December it worked well for us and we enjoyed the flexibility. Everyone in my party is considered an adult so for 9 days of dining it comes to about$360. per person when rounded up ($1440 for everyone).  Now that the kids are adults I'd need to plan about $50.00 per person per day for food which would be $1800. Based on what and where we ate last time I know I will save money.


----------



## BCV23

Thanks, calypso. I'll try there. I hate always having to enter the code on that site now. My computer used to remember it.  

I'm seriously considering adding it if I can find enough counter service spots. We usually have luch at the kind of restaurants that are one credit and dinner at signature restaurants so this would require some changes but there are many one credit places for dinner that we would enjoy I think. Counter service is what makes me nervous.


----------



## stephen11

I'm not sure if we will be entitled to the dining plan.  We are checking in on March 29 and checking out April 2.  Will we be eligible?

Maybe just for April 1 and April 2?


----------



## newholidayx2

Staying 1night (Sat) at VWL connected to 4nights (Sun-Thurs) VWL points in August. If I get the Disney dining plan does it start on Sat when Im on cash? or on Sun when the pts start? It will be 1 connected ressie


----------



## disneyobessed

question about how you rented from sunday-thursday and paying sat.  we are looking into doing the same thing.   Its 14 points to rent sunday-thurdsay.  now if its $10 a point thats $140.  THis may sound like an extremley stupid question but is that $140 per night?   thanks...


----------



## Deb & Bill

I don't think so. My letter says you can add the DDP to all new or existing reservations for arrivals beginning April 1, 2006. You arrive on an earlier day, so you don't qualify.


----------



## stephen11

Thanks for your response.. I didn't think we would qualify.  Oh well, we will try it out later on in the year.

Thanks again,
Steve


----------



## newholidayx2

We didnt rent the points. We're DVCers.

Maybe someone has the answer to your question. Sounds correct to me but man is that cheap! And yes it would be $140 per night


----------



## lovewdwdvc

If you can rent for $10 PP that sounds correct but I don not see very meny pople renting for $10 anymore.   Manyare renting for $12 which is still an amazing deal.


----------



## DebbieB

Your cash night would be a separate reservation # so I think it would be your choice if you wanted to add the dining plan for that night.   That's assuming you're using member cash discount.  If it's through CRO, then you would have to get a package.


----------



## momoftwo67

Can a renter qualify for the dining plan?


----------



## DIS4MYGIRLS

Has anyone found that the food service has gone down hill since the meal plan? I found that on our last visit July 2005 that some of the CS as well as the TS changed is a not so great way, food quanity as well as quality. These were at places we visit every year and things have changed.... what are your thoughts?


----------



## NMW

lenshanem said:
			
		

> I'm debating it. We're going in April and I've already booked everything including prepaid for Hoop and CRT. Sooo, I'm wondering how they'd handle this. Can I still keep all my PSs intact? Anyone know? And CRT... I don't want to lose that ressie!
> 
> Thoughts? It would be $784 for our family and we have a sit down PS everyday of our trip. I think we'd hit that spending on our own. I dunno. Guess I need to go do some math.




We added it.  Both Hoop and CRT are 2 table service credits a piece.  Since you already paid oop for those meals, you can just keep those the same and use the credits for other meals like 2 signature dining dinners or a table service lunch some day.  It should be no problem added new ADR's with the dining plan.  You don't have to give dining any info or confirmation number or anything.  You just show your room key when you pay at the restaurant and they subtract the credits you used for that meal.  
We were there in Dec with the famous DDE card and I kept excellent track of every thing we spent on food since I knew the dining plan was coming.  The meal plan would have blown the DDE savings away.  Counter service lunch alone for our family of 5 cost about 45$ a day.  Our sit down dinners added another aprox $170 (WITH our 20% DDE discount), even without the snacks we'd be ahead!  We are doing the meal plan for our Oct trip!!  I am still going to get the DDE card for alcohol and sit down breakfasts, but I'm so glad DVC members have the dining plan now!


----------



## tripletvan

I haven't been on this forum in a while so please forgive me but is this site for renters or owners as many here seem to be renters? Wouldn't you think whoever you are renting from could give you this information much easier? Is there a renters forum? I am serious it isn't like this is a private club but a renters forum would be alot easier.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

I don't see a problem with people renting points responding to this thread. Afterall, it is the DVC Planning Board and someone renting points has just as much right to plan their trip as someone that owns points.  Plus...a lot of these inquiries will die down once the DVC Dining Plan has been in place for awhile and everyone understands the details.  Right now, it is a learning experience for renters and owners alike.


----------



## tripletvan

As I said in my post no hard feelings but from someone who has looked at these boards grow in the past few years I just noted that there are many more renters replying to posts than ever before.A vacation is a vacation wether you rent or own and if a meal plan is open to everyone than why is it even on the DVC forums as oppossed to any other board. So as I said no hard feelings just an observation.

 
Yep me & the dad in April!


----------



## momoftwo67

If a person is renting points from a DVC owner is the renter allowed to participate in any dinner plans that become available for the time period that they are staying at WDW?  I have seen some threads recently about dinner plans and that made me curious!


----------



## sbrotherton

DH & I have debated over this issue considerably.  I am the type that _really_ likes the idea of one TS meal per day.  He is the snacking king.  I do mean King, too.  In fact, on one trip, we teased him for his "parade lineup" that included the Mickey rice krispy treat, a carmel apple, popcorn and a soda (that doesn't even go together!!!).  Thank goodness he doesn't eat like that all year long!  

When we travel with the kids, we usually end up with a few character meals plus a stop at the 50s Primetime Cafe (he loves the fried chicken...I love the wait staff).  He is big on the "it's vacation...don't worry about it" approach and he thinks that the DDP works against that.  I think the plan sounds great and would give us more opportunity to eat at TS locations we don't typically go to when the kids are with us.  

This sounds like such a great deal to me and it doesn't sound difficult to use (I originally pictured stuffing wads of coupons in my daypack).  I'm thinking of just planning on adding it, saving a bit extra before we go to pay for it and "surprising" him.  I think once we're there, the idea will grow on him.


----------



## LakeAriel

disneyobessed said:
			
		

> question about how you rented from sunday-thursday and paying sat.  we are looking into doing the same thing.   Its 14 points to rent sunday-thurdsay.  now if its $10 a point thats $140.  THis may sound like an extremley stupid question but is that $140 per night?   thanks...



If that's for a studio in value season it could be that inexpensive! That's why we need to raise the point price. Have fun you got a great deal!


----------



## Plutofan

A renter can add the Disney dining plan and also magical express.  From what I have heard the renter can call and add anyone of these or both to the reservation.


----------



## BCV23

There is a thread on the restaurant boards about using DDE at the value resorts and POR & POFQ. Someone called DDE and was told the card is no longer accepted at the food courts at the values and POFQ.

And of course, people still have been able to do so.  

My bet is that the change was made to exclude those courts and that the word is not out to CMs. It would be a shame to count on the discount, get down there and not be able to use it.


----------



## lenshanem

Do you pay in full when you call or when you check in? 

Anyone know if DVC MS can take care of refunding our Hoop and CRT ressies if we want to use credits from the Dining Plan instead?

Thanks!


----------



## amcnj

Hi.

Do you have to be buying park admission to be able to put the dining plan on your room card?

Thanks.


----------



## lenshanem

I'm making new ressies this week for NYE. Do I have to add the Dining Plan then or can I add it later as long as it is before we check in? I think we might try the Plan out for spring break and see if we like it before adding it to the next trip.

Thanks!


----------



## spiceycat

NO!!!


----------



## spiceycat

just as long as it is added before you check in.


----------



## spiceycat

you pay in full when you check in.

I don't think so because they don't have the money.

I think it is after you do the stuff that your money is refunded thru Disney not MS.


----------



## Disney Fanatic

I was told the same thing until I called recently to add it on and now they say they need a credit card number to hold the dining plan request.


----------



## JR

No, but there are many restaurants in the program that you will not be able to go to without park admission.

JR


----------



## amcnj

Thanks.  I realize many restaurants are in the parks, but we already have park admission media and had not seen that you could just add the Dining Plan on to the room without purchasing it.  Doesn't the Magic your Way Dining Plan require you to book a room and buy park admission to add the dining plan?  That is a nice difference for DVC, not having to buy the park admission too.


----------



## Lenc324

I don't believe you can go into any of the park Restaurants without a park pass.


----------



## NMW

MS told me that I pay at check-in and gave me the exact total.  I don't know how to get a refund, but I'm pretty sure it wouldn't be MS.  I would think Disney Dining would have to do that for you, or possibly even the restaurant after you "paid" using dining credits.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

amcnj said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I realize many restaurants are in the parks, but we already have park admission media and had not seen that you could just add the Dining Plan on to the room without purchasing it.  Doesn't the Magic your Way Dining Plan require you to book a room and buy park admission to add the dining plan?  That is a nice difference for DVC, not having to buy the park admission too.



You got it!   If you are staying at a DVC resort (as an owner/or a renter) you can add the dining plan to your ressie without having to purchase any tickets in conjunction with the stay.  This is a wonderful perk for many DVC'ers as they have APs, or tickets leftover from a previous visit, and don't need any new tickets.  It's the best of both worlds.


----------



## Rash

Okay, I just read this whole thread, and I don't think I saw a definite answer on this one, so forgive me if I missed it:

Are all the credits for your party pooled into one account, or does each person have their own separate account? I ask this because I am wondering if I can use one or two of my wife's TS credits if she decides not to use them. So, if we are staying four nights, can I use 6 TS and she only uses 2? We have an infant, so there may be a night or two where she stays at the resort while I take out DD out to eat, so if it's one account and they're pooled, then I can still use my own card to access her credits. If they're not pooled, then I'd have no credits left on my card and couldn't access hers. Anyone know for sure?

Also, is there an option to maybe use 2 child's TS credits for one adult meal? How do they keep track of whether it's a child or adult credit?


----------



## dtndfamily

Rash said:
			
		

> Okay, I just read this whole thread, and I don't think I saw a definite answer on this one, so forgive me if I missed it:
> 
> Are all the credits for your party pooled into one account, or does each person have their own separate account? I ask this because I am wondering if I can use one or two of my wife's TS credits if she decides not to use them. So, if we are staying four nights, can I use 6 TS and she only uses 2? We have an infant, so there may be a night or two where she stays at the resort while I take out DD out to eat, so if it's one account and they're pooled, then I can still use my own card to access her credits. If they're not pooled, then I'd have no credits left on my card and couldn't access hers. Anyone know for sure?
> 
> Also, is there an option to maybe use 2 child's TS credits for one adult meal? How do they keep track of whether it's a child or adult credit?



We had the DP last year and had two rooms booked.  All the credits for everyone in the room gets pooled together.  There is no difference between a child credit or an adult credit, although children need to order from the kids menu if one is available.  You would be able to use all the TS credits and leave your wife with the CS   if you so choose.  If you book two rooms, the credits are separated into the two rooms.  They moved my wife (on paper) into the other room and it was a bit confusing for the first few hours until we figured out a system to keep all the credits straight.  We just had to remember to use my card, or if she used her card we had to let the others in the other room use some of our credits.  Just make sure everyone is inthe correct room when you receive your confirmation.  Not sure if that is even an issue for a DVC stay (haven't stayed yet), but that is the way it was through CRO.


----------



## Rash

dtndfamily said:
			
		

> We had the DP last year and had two rooms booked.  All the credits for everyone in the room gets pooled together.  There is no difference between a child credit or an adult credit, although children need to order from the kids menu if one is available.  You would be able to use all the TS credits and leave your wife with the CS   if you so choose.


Thanks for the reply?

Can anyone confirm this with regards to a recent stay?


----------



## keishashadow

Haven't used plan since last Feb.; planning on purchasing it again in June.

Just a heads up on a few points. DIS'ers are howling now that WDW is cracking down on families that are trying to pay OOP for their children's meals; and only using credits for adults during TS dinners.

Apparently, the loophole is closing wherein you could save the children's TS credits & use them for additional adult dinners - ala a double dip of sorts.

Haven't heard of any DVC'ers bragging about adding on phantom children yet but, this was also was used @ resorts to garner extra dining credits by adding on a min. MYW child tix & length of stay dining...diabolical.


----------



## swich2mac

Where can I find details regarding the pre-paid meal plan?


----------



## Rash

keishashadow said:
			
		

> Just a heads up on a few points. DIS'ers are howling now that WDW is cracking down on families that are trying to pay OOP for their children's meals; and only using credits for adults during TS dinners.
> 
> Apparently, the loophole is closing wherein you could save the children's TS credits & use them for additional adult dinners - ala a double dip of sorts.


What DIS'ers are saying that? Is there a specific thread where you read that?


----------



## NMW

Rash said:
			
		

> What DIS'ers are saying that? Is there a specific thread where you read that?




There are several long-running threads (and new ones start all the time) on the restaurant board about this very subject.
Camp A feels that credits are credits and I can use them however I want including paying out of pocket for my kids food and then treating freinds (who are not on the dining plan) to Le Celliar for dinner, using them for more signature meals for the adults.  Some people claim to have done all of these things multiple times during a trip.  These people feel that since all the credits are pooled and because there is no difference between an "adult" credit and a "child" credit that it is okay.  Your card will say 2 adults/2 children (for example) but you could walk up to Flame Tree BBQ and order 2 adult meals and 2 seconds later your wife could do the same thing and your family would have 4 adult counter service meals.  You could do this every day.  The computer system does not seperate adult and children's credits.  They point out that one could use 8 counter service credits one day if they wanted to, and none the next 2 days.  They are yours to use as you see fit.  This camp strongly argues that they are doing nothing wrong that Disney could seperate the credits if they wanted to.  They see nothing wrong in paying out of pocket for kids meals and then eating at several signature restaurants with the saved credits.  They will quote the Dining literature from Disney word for word to prove their point.

Camp B thinks Camp A is wrong, wrong, wrong!  They say it is unethical to pay $10.99 a day for a child and then pay cash for the kids meals and then eat at California Grill, Flying Fish, Jiko, and Yachtsman Steakhouse with those saved credits.  Some threads have gotten out of hand in the past 6 months with members of this camp going so far as to call camp A members cheaters, immoral, and even worse things.  They point out that recent posters on the restaurant board have reported being told that paying out of pocket for the kids is longer an option at some places, either everyone uses the plan or no one does.  Chef Mickeys is one place I've read this a couple of times. They claim that this is a sign that Disney does in fact care that people are not using the credits as intended and are trying to stop it.  

These threads have been around as long as the dining plan itself, I'm sure you could do a search and find some of them.


----------



## amcnj

Say there are four people in the room and thus all on the Dining Plan.  Does each person's Key to the World card have their individual meals attached to it?  I am getting confused as everyone describes the pooling of all the indivdual meals into one pot, so to speak.  Can any of the four person's cards then be used to access all of the meals for the whole group, or is each card allotted only that indivdual's meals, necessitating handing over all four cards for a Dining Plan meal that all four partook in?

Did I confuse everyone else too???


----------



## starwood

I haven't read through the whole thread (it's a little long  ).  Does anyone know if you can use the dining plan at Hollywood and Vine with the Fantasmic dinner package?  DS wants to do this and it's 22.50/pp without the package so it would definitely be worth it.  He also wants to do Sci Fi on the same day for lunch.


----------



## keishashadow

Yes - all credits pooled on all cards in your party.

Yes - you may use for Fantasimc pkg (but still must provide CC guarantee - can cancel up to 48 hours or so prior).

If you're using dining pkg for Cinderella pkgs (breakfast, lunch or dinner) it will require two TS credits & a CC authorization (non-refundable fee charged)

Dollar-wise,  Fantasmic isn't the best choice on the plan.  Although we ear-mark a credit for it.  I've got to laugh when people brag about choosing restaurants solely on the $ amount they'll save (never mind if they like the cusine).  It's true that when you add up appetizer, dinner, desser, tip & tax; you can easily spend $60 p/adult.

My family is hoping that I, again, don't force them to order appetizers & desserts they're not interested in...because they're already paid for!


----------



## Rash

keishashadow said:
			
		

> Yes - you may use for Fantasimc pkg (but still must provide CC guarantee - can cancel up to 48 hours or so prior).
> 
> If you're using dining pkg for Cinderella pkgs (breakfast, lunch or dinner) it will require two TS credits & a CC authorization (non-refundable fee charged)


Isn't Fantasmic Dinner Package two TS credits also since Brown Derby is listed as two TS credits?


----------



## Rash

NMW said:
			
		

> There are several long-running threads (and new ones start all the time) on the restaurant board about this very subject.
> Camp A feels that credits are credits and I can use them however I want including paying out of pocket for my kids food and then treating freinds (who are not on the dining plan) to Le Celliar for dinner, using them for more signature meals for the adults.  Some people claim to have done all of these things multiple times during a trip.  These people feel that since all the credits are pooled and because there is no difference between an "adult" credit and a "child" credit that it is okay.  Your card will say 2 adults/2 children (for example) but you could walk up to Flame Tree BBQ and order 2 adult meals and 2 seconds later your wife could do the same thing and your family would have 4 adult counter service meals.  You could do this every day.  The computer system does not seperate adult and children's credits.  They point out that one could use 8 counter service credits one day if they wanted to, and none the next 2 days.  They are yours to use as you see fit.  This camp strongly argues that they are doing nothing wrong that Disney could seperate the credits if they wanted to.  They see nothing wrong in paying out of pocket for kids meals and then eating at several signature restaurants with the saved credits.  They will quote the Dining literature from Disney word for word to prove their point.
> 
> Camp B thinks Camp A is wrong, wrong, wrong!  They say it is unethical to pay $10.99 a day for a child and then pay cash for the kids meals and then eat at California Grill, Flying Fish, Jiko, and Yachtsman Steakhouse with those saved credits.  Some threads have gotten out of hand in the past 6 months with members of this camp going so far as to call camp A members cheaters, immoral, and even worse things.  They point out that recent posters on the restaurant board have reported being told that paying out of pocket for the kids is longer an option at some places, either everyone uses the plan or no one does.  Chef Mickeys is one place I've read this a couple of times. They claim that this is a sign that Disney does in fact care that people are not using the credits as intended and are trying to stop it.
> 
> These threads have been around as long as the dining plan itself, I'm sure you could do a search and find some of them.


Thanks for the info. I'm aware of the two camps, and I read (browsed) the mentioned threads, I just don't recall reading any recent posts about Disney cracking down on the credit thing. I'll try search of course, I was just hoping that the previous poster may know exactly where they read this since they brought it up.


----------



## keishashadow

Nope, unless they've changed it in the last month, it's always been 1 TS. 

Initially, you couldn't use the plan for the Fan. or Candlelight Proc. ; but they caved. When I booked our CP for LeCellier (the first day available last year) I ran into some difficulty securing the time I wanted...many reported being shut out for mid-Dec.

They've tweaked the number of TS for a few rest. over the last year (LeCellier & Coral Reef have dropped to 1) & added/dropped sites in Epcot.

Can't recall spec. when I read last post as to "cracking down"...sometime in the last month I'd say.  It's a regular hot topic on the restaurant & resort boards  always a good read.



			
				Rash said:
			
		

> Isn't Fantasmic Dinner Package two TS credits also since Brown Derby is listed as two TS credits?


----------



## Rash

keishashadow said:
			
		

> Nope, unless they've changed it in the last month, it's always been 1 TS.


Wow - that makes no sense to me. Brown Derby is 2 TS credits, but if I can eat there and get the advantage of reserved seating at Fantasmic for one credit. Why would they do that?


----------



## beattyfamily

Rash said:
			
		

> Wow - that makes no sense to me. Brown Derby is 2 TS credits, but if I can eat there and get the advantage of reserved seating at Fantasmic for one credit. Why would they do that?



They wouldn't.  Brown Derby is 2 TS credits whether you do the Fantasmic package or not.


----------



## Rash

beattyfamily said:
			
		

> They wouldn't.  Brown Derby is 2 TS credits whether you do the Fantasmic package or not.


Thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## kaytieeldr

Happy-at-Disney said:
			
		

> Do You Have To Pay For The Day You Are Checking Out..even If Your Flight Is Early Am And You Wont Get A Chance To Use The Card On That Day


Yes.  You're not paying per day, you're paying per night of your stay.
Example:  
Guest A arrives and checks in at 8 AM Sunday, and leaves on a 10 PM flight on Friday.  Guest A pays for five nights' hotel and five nights' dining plan, and rations out the credits over what is actually a six day stay.
Guest B arrives and checks into the same resort at 10 PM Sunday, and leaves on a 7 AM flight Friday.  Guest B pays for Guest B pays for five nights' hotel and five nights' dining plan, and rations out the credits over what is really a four day visit



			
				mbw said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the answer to this:
> 
> We are staying one night in SS, and than switching to 6 nights at VWL. so....if I buy the dining plan....do I need to buy it for my first one night at SS....if so.....could I "save" that TS credit to use for later in the week (say, to use two TS credits at the CRT meal)


No, you can't save credits for later in the week.  You can use them the day you check out of SSR (by midnight), or you could just choose not to purchase the MYW Dining Plan for that one SSR night.



			
				Rash said:
			
		

> Isn't Fantasmic Dinner Package two TS credits also since Brown Derby is listed as two TS credits?


The Fantasmic! Dinner Package 'costs' one TS credit per person if you dine at Mama Melrose's or Hollywood & Vine; it's two TS credits if you choose Hollywood Brown Derby.


----------



## rward

lenshanem said:
			
		

> Do you pay in full when you call or when you check in?
> 
> Anyone know if DVC MS can take care of refunding our Hoop and CRT ressies if we want to use credits from the Dining Plan instead?
> 
> Thanks!



Not sure if this has been answered, but just got off the phone with DVC and dealt with this issue. You pay in full when you check in. Can't add this option at check in however, so you must let them know ahead of time if you want the DDP.

Your Hoop question is more interesting, can they refund reservations. The answer is yes. Hoop now requires you to pay up front when making reservations. So, when you add the DDP to your Villa reservations you can ask them to refund your Hoop cost. I just did this and what they wanted to do was cancel my Hoop reservation and add a new one. No deal, I didn't want to lose my reservation date I made six months ago. For those who dont know, Hoop tables are based on your reservation date. I had to explain this, they were great, called dinning and got my refund and modified my Hoop reservation. So, don't let them cancel and rebook... They can simply modify your Hoop reservation.

Reservations complete at VWL Dec 23 to Dec 31, now to just get though the rest of the year


----------



## bkjones911

The meal plan is well worth the money. I just returned from WDW yesterday and used the meal plan. Our meals averaged $80+ a person per day for 4 adults.  The only thing that I did not like is that you get too much food. Ex. We ate the Norway counter service and you have to order a sandwich, salad/ fruit cup, dessert and drink to qualify for the meal plan. The meal was good though and we saved the fruit cups for breakfast the next morning. 
If you wait until 1pm to eat lunch then you should wait to eat dinner later in the night. I would not waste the meal vouchers on breakfast. You can order cereal and milk for breakfast or eat leftovers (fruit cup) and save the meals vouchers for the more expensive meals. 
I recommend making plans on where and when you are going to eat. If you were going to do a sit down meal then I would make reservations well in advance so you are guaranteed seating. Ex. Eating at Mama Melrose (MGM) for guaranteed seating for Fantasmic!    The food is great and you do not have to wait in line for the show because you get to go through a separate entrance. My family used a 2 meal voucher for Artist Point at Wilderness Lodge. It is a made to order meal and not a buffet. The food is excellent and I highly recommend it. 
Just beware that if you make reservations and decide to change them later you could be charged a cancellation fee. Keep in mind the extended park hours, show times and the fireworks when making meal reservations.   

Ben Jones

10 months until we return to WDW


----------



## bkjones911

Rash said:
			
		

> Thanks for clarifying that.


 I recommend eating at Mama Melrose (MGM) for guaranteed seating for Fantasmic!  The food is great and you do not have to wait in line for the show because you get to go through a separate entrance and it is only 1 sitdown meal per person. That is what we did. 

Ben Jones


----------



## DIS4MYGIRLS

I just got a letter in the mail today offering us the option to add the dining plan to our trip planned for July. The problem is I can't get the price off the DVC site I can't remember my login. Has anyone else received the letter and does anyone know the pricing?   I feel so goofy that I can't remember my pass words.


----------



## brandip22

I didn't get the letter, but I booked the Dining Plan when I booked our Dec ressies. I think the pricing was $37.99 for adults and $10.99 for kids. I know that my total was about $645 for 2 adults and a child for 8 nights. And, you don't have to pay until you check in!


----------



## DIS4MYGIRLS

Thank You...


----------



## DIS4MYGIRLS

Another question if you don't mind. What does the per day fee give you? Breakfast, Lunch & Dinner - one, two or all three.... does anyone have any details?


----------



## PKK/MJK

I was told you get one sit down meal, one quick service meal and one snack daily.  You have to book the dining plan for the entire length of your stay and for everyone staying in your villa/room.  I should have asked more questions like--which restaurants--all of them?  Can you order anything on the menu?  Does anyone know about this?


----------



## thelionqueen

Without directing you to another link I can tell you a simple description of the Dining Plan.  Each person gets 1 Table Service (TS) 1 counter service (CS) and 1 Snack per day.  So if you're a family of 4 for 10 nights you'll have 40 of each (40 TS, 40 CS & 40 Snacks).  These are all pooled on your "Key to the World" which also includes your room key and park passes.  You can use these credits in any way you wish.

Almost every restaurant in WDW is included.  I can think of a few exceptions, and there are a few more on Disneyworld.com.  Exclusions are....Rainforest Cafe, Shula's and others).

Each Counter service (which is good at nearly every counter service restaurant I can think of, don't think there are any exclusions on them) is good for an entree, dessert and drink.

Each Table Service includes 1 appetizer, one entree, one dessert and 1 drink. 

Each snack can buy an ice cream bar (of any kind), 1 piece of fruit, bottle of water or soda, rice krispy treat or popcorn.

If you go to disneyworld.com and click on dining, then click on "more info. on dining plan" then click on participating restuarants it will give you a printed guide of what is included.
It's a great deal! Have fun!


----------



## BCV23

Hi Ben, welcome to the DIS!  

Where were you warned about a cancellation fee? I know of some of the princess meals and the dinner shows. Anywhere else been added?


----------



## Pollyann

I traded from II into OKW for Sept 2006. Am I able to purchase the Disney Dining Plan for me and my family?


----------



## DebIreland

NMW said:
			
		

> There are several long-running threads (and new ones start all the time) on the restaurant board about this very subject.
> Camp A feels that credits are credits and I can use them however I want including paying out of pocket for my kids food and then treating freinds (who are not on the dining plan) to Le Celliar for dinner, using them for more signature meals for the adults.  Some people claim to have done all of these things multiple times during a trip.  These people feel that since all the credits are pooled and because there is no difference between an "adult" credit and a "child" credit that it is okay.  Your card will say 2 adults/2 children (for example) but you could walk up to Flame Tree BBQ and order 2 adult meals and 2 seconds later your wife could do the same thing and your family would have 4 adult counter service meals.  You could do this every day.  The computer system does not seperate adult and children's credits.  They point out that one could use 8 counter service credits one day if they wanted to, and none the next 2 days.  They are yours to use as you see fit.  This camp strongly argues that they are doing nothing wrong that Disney could seperate the credits if they wanted to.  They see nothing wrong in paying out of pocket for kids meals and then eating at several signature restaurants with the saved credits.  They will quote the Dining literature from Disney word for word to prove their point.
> 
> Camp B thinks Camp A is wrong, wrong, wrong!  They say it is unethical to pay $10.99 a day for a child and then pay cash for the kids meals and then eat at California Grill, Flying Fish, Jiko, and Yachtsman Steakhouse with those saved credits.  Some threads have gotten out of hand in the past 6 months with members of this camp going so far as to call camp A members cheaters, immoral, and even worse things.  They point out that recent posters on the restaurant board have reported being told that paying out of pocket for the kids is longer an option at some places, either everyone uses the plan or no one does.  Chef Mickeys is one place I've read this a couple of times. They claim that this is a sign that Disney does in fact care that people are not using the credits as intended and are trying to stop it.
> 
> These threads have been around as long as the dining plan itself, I'm sure you could do a search and find some of them.



That is an excellent explanation of the two "camps" and very diplomatic too I might add as I noticed you never gave away which "camp" you belong to. Are you a politician?    

Seriously, great explanation!


----------



## byoung

Good Question? Call the hotel and ask. Good luck.


----------



## Pollyann

Thanks - I think I will!!!!!!


----------



## bkjones911

BCV23 said:
			
		

> Hi Ben, welcome to the DIS!
> 
> Where were you warned about a cancellation fee? I know of some of the princess meals and the dinner shows. Anywhere else been added?



It was when we were at WDW and we changed our plans. I asked my DW just to make sure i was not passing bogus info and she informed me it was for our Mama Melrose reservations for the Fantasmic meal. I do not know if this meal is considered a dinner show or not?  Since you only recieve a ticket for the show later that night. It was my mothers 50th birthday and my parents first time to WDW. We changed our pre-arranged plans to better suit my parents. Luckily they waved the cancellation fee for unknown reasons. I believe it is because we were there during the offseason or maybe it was because I worked my mojo?


----------



## rogerram

I wouldn't think you would have a problem. You are on Disney property and guests at the other non DVC WDW hotels can get the dining plan. You should too. Make a call.

Goodluck


----------



## starwood

OK - hypothetically.  Instead of using 2 credits each at Yachtsman's Steakhouse for the 3 of us (6 credits total), could i use credits for 1 of us and pay for the other 2.  Using only 2 credits for the meal but saving about $30-$40 on the meal?


----------



## Dean

starwood said:
			
		

> OK - hypothetically.  Instead of using 2 credits each at Yachtsman's Steakhouse for the 3 of us (6 credits total), could i use credits for 1 of us and pay for the other 2.  Using only 2 credits for the meal but saving about $30-$40 on the meal?


I don't wee why not.  The question is how will they let you do it.  I'd say get separate checks and get the most expensive meal ordered as the one for the DP.


----------



## DebbieB

I just came back from WDW, I was just there 1 day after a business trip.   Has the price of counter service gone up?   On Thursday night, I got a cheeseburger, fries and drink at Pecos Bill, it was $8.50.   Yesterday afternoon I got chicken fingers, fries and a drink at the American Pavillion, it was $9.36.  Those didn't even include a dessert item.  It just struck me as higher than before.     This makes me think that the dining plan can be a better deal.


----------



## shelleyz

Is the $37.99 & $10.99 with tax included or do they add tax onto that?  I am almost positive we will be getting the DDP on our August trip and not sure about our December trip.  Have to talk it over with our friends who are going with us in Dec, they will be in a 2 bedroom with us.


----------



## GrimGhost

That price has the tax included as well gratuity.


----------



## shelleyz

I was wondering when you pay up front for the DDP if they add tax on then?  I know when you order your food it includes tax and tip. Like when you buy tickets they have the ticket price but then they add tax.  I assume they don't for the DDP but wanted to make sure.


----------



## Anniegirl

We took advantage of the the free dining this past August for 3 days prior to moving to VWL.  Our son's credits were separate from our son the room card.  It stated 2 adult , one child.  There was no way to use his credits for anything but a child's meal.  I have been reading how the credits have been pooled for others but that wasn't the case for us.  Is this because we were on the free plan?  We are considering adding the plan this May for our 3 night OKW stay, even though we have the DDE card.  We are able to go frequently enough this year to make good use of it    Guess the point is moot about pooling credits since it is just the 3 of us this time and we will scoff down every meal with gusto   .  I'm loving the new smilies, by the way.  Thsi was me last night   , think SleepyTime tea in the mug


----------



## pplasky

Anniegirl said:
			
		

> We took advantage of the the free dining this past August for 3 days prior to moving to VWL.  Our son's credits were separate from our son the room card.  It stated 2 adult , one child.  There was no way to use his credits for anything but a child's meal.  I have been reading how the credits have been pooled for others but that wasn't the case for us.  Is this because we were on the free plan?  We are considering adding the plan this May for our 3 night OKW stay, even though we have the DDE card.  We are able to go frequently enough this year to make good use of it    Guess the point is moot about pooling credits since it is just the 3 of us this time and we will scoff down every meal with gusto   .  I'm loving the new smilies, by the way.  Thsi was me last night   , think SleepyTime tea in the mug



Even though your card states 2 adults and 1 child, the credits are all pooled together.  So you and your husband could have went out for dinner by yourselves and used credits repeatedly.  Usually we spend one without our children, we use the plan.  At the end there are three extra credits, we usually order two adult meals and one child and share all the food(or pay for two extra child meals).  I am sure some on this board are going to flame me and say this is cheating, but we don't go out of our way to "beat" the system and we figure the price of babysitting far outweighs the price of a dinner.  We liked the old plane better, where you could use a credit to get babysitting for a child.  Then, everything equaled out in the end anyway.


----------



## NMW

Anniegirl said:
			
		

> We took advantage of the the free dining this past August for 3 days prior to moving to VWL.  Our son's credits were separate from our son the room card.  It stated 2 adult , one child.  There was no way to use his credits for anything but a child's meal.  I have been reading how the credits have been pooled for others but that wasn't the case for us.  Is this because we were on the free plan?  We are considering adding the plan this May for our 3 night OKW stay, even though we have the DDE card.  We are able to go frequently enough this year to make good use of it    Guess the point is moot about pooling credits since it is just the 3 of us this time and we will scoff down every meal with gusto   .  I'm loving the new smilies, by the way.  Thsi was me last night   , think SleepyTime tea in the mug




Even though the card states that you have 2 adults and 1 child on the plan, there are no seperate child/adult credits.  There is nothing to stop you (at least at this point) from paying out of pocket for you child's meal at several restaurants and then using those credits for yourself.  All the credits are "pooled" in that the computer system does not seperate whether or not a child or an adult used them.  Now, if your child is with you and using the plan, he/she is required to order off the children's menu at both CS and TS locations.  Many people on the restaurant board report treating friends to dinner with their children's credits, giving away left over CS credits to strangers.  I imagine that Disney can stop this and change the computer system to seperate adult/child credits, if they want to.  Maybe not that many people do it to make it worth it.  I'm sure Dis posters only make up a small segment of people who purchase the plan.  Dr tomorrow suggested once that some of the over 90,000 DVC members may let points expire-shocking to Dis board posters, but probably true.  I bet many people who get the dining plan never even think of paying out of pocket for kids meals!


----------



## Donna

I have a question about paying for the plan at check in. We have 10 people in a grand villa, which divides out to be about 4  families. We all would like to pay separately but is this possible? Should i just pay for everyone and have them pay me back? I would rather they just pay the CM at check in if thats possible.


----------



## KBFinFan

Hi all,

I'm staying at SSR on rented points from 3/12 to 3/17 of this year, and was excited to see that I could use the DDP..

BUT.. then I just saw that DVC members/renters cannot are not eligible until April 1?  Is this the official word?  I just saw posts on it, but can't go to the members site since I am just a lonely ol renter.. haha..

Is there anything else I can do, it seems like a good deal..

Thanks!


----------



## patsal

KBFinFan said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I'm staying at SSR on rented points from 3/12 to 3/17 of this year, and was excited to see that I could use the DDP..
> 
> BUT.. then I just saw that DVC members/renters cannot are not eligible until April 1?  Is this the official word?  I just saw posts on it, but can't go to the members site since I am just a lonely ol renter.. haha..
> 
> Is there anything else I can do, it seems like a good deal..
> 
> Thanks!



No there is not a way to do this given your dates.  The plan will not be in effect until April 1st.


----------



## korlows

Please tell me what the DVC Dining plan is.
Thanks
Oh and HOW do I change my countdown again?
Thanks...again.


----------



## DebbieB

korlows said:
			
		

> Please tell me what the DVC Dining plan is.
> Thanks
> Oh and HOW do I change my countdown again?
> Thanks...again.



It's the same as the dining plan package offered to non-DVC resort stays except you don't have to buy a package including a ticket.

http://www.mousesavers.com/mywplusdining2006.html


----------



## korlows

Thanks much!


----------



## littleEinsteins4

hello, we are renting points and staying @ OKW we are interested in purchasing a dining plan (avail. starting in Apr for DVC) does anyone know where I can get prices for the dining plan and starting at what age do children pay?
Any info will help 
Ana


----------



## rogerram

this is right from the DVC web site



For each night on your reservation for just $37.99 per adult and $10.99 per child age 3-9 (prices include tax and gratuities), you enjoy: 


1 table-service meal including appetizer, entree,
dessert (dessert excluded during breakfast),
non-alcoholic beverage, and gratuity charge
1 counter-service meal including entree,
dessert (dessert excluded during breakfast) and
non-alcoholic beverage at select counter-service locations
1 snack, such as a frozen ice cream bar, box of popcorn, 20 oz bottle of Coke, Diet Coke, Sprite, Dasani water or a medium fountain soft drink at select snack cart locations
As an added benefit, you may exchange 2 table-service meals for either 1 Signature Dining Experience at one of our finest restaurants, such as the acclaimed *California Grill* or for 1 Disney Dinner Show, such as *Hoop-Dee-Doo Musical Revue*.
Children ages 3-9 must order from the Children's Menu if available.


----------



## thecajunmouse

be ready to eat your heart out. we just got home and had a 7-day dining plan. hubby, I & 2 year old. we found that it was more food than either of us wanted to eat (that was with our little girl eating off of our meals). we just joined dvc before we came home & decided we probably wouldn't get the dining plan in the future for taking advantage of having the kitchen for breakfast & most days lunch if we wanted. if we were staying in a room without kitchen/kitchenette we would get it again. it's a good deal but we both returned home having gained about 8 lbs each!! LOL. like i said get ready to eat...or throw away some food.


----------



## littleEinsteins4

Thanks!! This is exactly what I was looking for. Thank You!
Ana


----------



## tiggermommyof2

*Hello to all.....*
*I am new to posting on these boards but not to the boards themselves. Anyway, I first want to thank all of you for all the great info you provide for everyone. You have been such a wonderful help in planning many of our Disney vacations. *
*My question is about the Dining Plan. Is it really worth it? There are 4 of us (2 adults--me and DH and 2 children ages 11-DS & 9-DD). Can we just purchase 1 adult and 1 child dining plan(if there is enough food to share) or does each member in our family have to purchase the plan together? Any help you all can give is greatly appreciated!! *
*Thanks so much!!  HubbyMe DS  DD*


----------



## TCPluto

Everyone on the reservation has to have the plan, for the length of your stay.  You're looking at $131 a day, multiplied by the number of nights of your resort stay.  

If you're going upscale on dining options (table service), you can save quite a bit.  But if your going upscale to make the plan pay for itself, you can probably get by cheaper.

We're trying it this summer, going to Le Cellier, Chef's of France, Alfredo's (among others) which we've never done.  The cost of these meals alone (not counting the counter service and snack), will more than cover the $38 a day for the plan.


----------



## CindyTx

We just got back from WDW...stayed at the Polynesian.  Loved it.  

We paid for the dining plan and it was like $90.00 /day for two adults and two children ages 6 and 3.  We thought it was well worth it.  It includes one snack (drink; or chips; or ice cream, etc.); one counter service meal (example, hot dog; fries; dessert; and drink); and one table service meal (includes appetizer, entree, dessert, and drink).  

For four people you receive four points for each category per day; so for four people and a six day stay; you receive 24 snacks; 24 counter service meals; and 24 table service meals.  There is no discrimination on when or how you use the points.  A disney waitress gave us a VERY IMPORTANT HINT that I wished I knew earlier.  If you wish to dine at an expensive restaurant (which counts as two points/person rather than one point), use the points toward the adult meals and pay for the much less expensive kids meals.  We did this at the Brown Derby (MGM) and at, my favorite, The California Grill (Contemporary).  I would highly recommend either of these restaurants...especially the California Grill (try to get reservations for about 7:30 so you can watch fireworks...call now).

Anyway, an example of the cost of the food is as follows;

a snack is $2-$3 each; a counter service meal (child or adult) is about $10; and a table service meal for a child is about $10 and from $20-$60/per adult.  

We went to the restaurant in Cinderellas Castle during the extra magic hours at the Magic Kingdom and our bill came out to $145.00 for all four of us.  We used the dining plan and for some reason this meal only counted as one point for each person (the guide says it should be 2 pts.).  And our hot dogs earlier in the day was about $35 for all four of us.  So on this particular day we received at least $180 in food which actually cost us $90 using the dining plan.

Most all restaurants count as one point/person like the Crystal Palace at the Magic Kingdom...recommend this restaurant.

Another option if you like to sit down more than once per day...is to pay for the kids meals and use the points for the adult meals at one point restaurants; you can then sit down twice per day.  Another thing, you can have three table service meals one day; and three counter service meals the next; and nothing the next day...you can use your points in any combination you want and when you want.

We found that the basic plan was all we could handle...my husband felt like we were eating quite a bit; but I felt like it was a free option to try expensive restaurants; and you could order the most expensive thing on the menu (filet mignon for me   ) and get the most for your points.

I would definitely buy the dining plan again, but I would splurge at the California Grill at least twice and pay for the kids meals...

Good luck and have fun,

Cindy


----------



## tiggermommyof2

TCPLUTO & Cindy,
Thanks so much for all the info!!


Cindy,
WOW!! It sure sounds like you all had a great time. We are planning for September and I just can't wait!! It sounds like the dining plan is a really good savings if you plan ahead . 


HELP~~~
CAN ANYONE TELL ME~~~~ How do I purchase the dining plan if I am renting DVC points from someone??? Thanks!!


----------



## Bmwdsny

CindyTx said:
			
		

> A disney waitress gave us a VERY IMPORTANT HINT that I wished I knew earlier.  If you wish to dine at an expensive restaurant (which counts as two points/person rather than one point), use the points toward the adult meals and pay for the much less expensive kids meals.
> 
> Another option if you like to sit down more than once per day...is to pay for the kids meals and use the points for the adult meals at one point restaurants; you can then sit down twice per day.
> Cindy



Thanks so much Cindy, for explaining this! We are going to go this plan when we visit WDW in Aug. But i am just confused on one thing about what you say about paying for the kids meals and use those points for another sit down table...
I was under impression that the kids points must be used only for the kids menu if you bought child points...so how would that work using it for adults' meals??


----------



## CindyTx

Initially, that was my understanding about using points...that they must be used for kids meals.  We starting out by "going by the rules" and used the kids points for kids meals.  When we were at one of the restaurants, it was our very nice waitress who said that we could do this...that this is what many other people do.  

When you get your dining plan card (which also has your park tickets on it), the computer just knows total points...it doesn't have it split into kids points and adult points.  I am sure at one point Disney might change this.  But right now it is just total points...use them anyway you want.

Good luck,

Cindy


----------



## Dean

CindyTx said:
			
		

> Initially, that was my understanding about using points...that they must be used for kids meals.  We starting out by "going by the rules" and used the kids points for kids meals.  When we were at one of the restaurants, it was our very nice waitress who said that we could do this...that this is what many other people do.
> 
> When you get your dining plan card (which also has your park tickets on it), the computer just knows total points...it doesn't have it split into kids points and adult points.  I am sure at one point Disney might change this.  But right now it is just total points...use them anyway you want.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Cindy


Disney sets the rules and will decide how to enforce them.  Since they are the only ones who will directly suffer from lack of enforcement, that is their right.  So if they decide to allow adult meals purchased when paid for a child, so be it.  But you can bet there will be those low life's that will try to cheat around the system.  Now it's adding phantom kids and the like.  If Disney tightens up, you'll see other tricks as well.


----------



## Donna

tiggermommyof2 said:
			
		

> *Hello to all.....*
> *I am new to posting on these boards but not to the boards themselves. Anyway, I first want to thank all of you for all the great info you provide for everyone. You have been such a wonderful help in planning many of our Disney vacations. *
> *My question is about the Dining Plan. Is it really worth it? There are 4 of us (2 adults--me and DH and 2 children ages 11-DS & 9-DD). Can we just purchase 1 adult and 1 child dining plan(if there is enough food to share) or does each member in our family have to purchase the plan together? Any help you all can give is greatly appreciated!! *
> *Thanks so much!!  HubbyMe DS  DD*



I think your daily cost would be $124.96. Didn't disney change their version of child/adult age? I am trying to remember the old age groups they used.


----------



## DebbieB

It's ages 3 to 9 for the child's price.  I think it used to be 3 to 11 for dining but 3 to 9 for tickets.


----------



## Donna

yeh, thats what it was. i knew there was something that had changed. still. i think that kids should be kids and it should be 12 and under. maybe not for the tickets, but for meals.


----------



## patsal

Donna said:
			
		

> yeh, thats what it was. i knew there was something that had changed. still. i think that kids should be kids and it should be 12 and under. maybe not for the tickets, but for meals.




I used to agree, but when they changed the children's menus I would have to say that I could not find the usual kid fare available on them.  Since there are few options of pizza, chicken fingers, mac and cheese, hot dogs and burgers no way will my over 9 but under 12 consider consuming weenies and beans while we eat cheeseburgers!  Don't get me wrong, I'm glad to see healthy choices, problem is there is no middle of the road. Actually i don't think weenies and beans are healthy--just cheap!


----------



## Alexander

Dean said:
			
		

> Disney sets the rules and will decide how to enforce them.  Since they are the only ones who will directly suffer from lack of enforcement, that is their right.  So if they decide to allow adult meals purchased when paid for a child, so be it.  But you can bet there will be those low life's that will try to cheat around the system.  Now it's adding phantom kids and the like.  If Disney tightens up, you'll see other tricks as well.


Or they may end up dropping the whole program all together.  This would be unfortunate for those of us who find it a good value.


----------



## DebbieB

Donna said:
			
		

> yeh, thats what it was. i knew there was something that had changed. still. i think that kids should be kids and it should be 12 and under. maybe not for the tickets, but for meals.



I think they changed it when they put the dining plan as part of the MYW package.  Since the dining & the tickets are sold together (non-DVC), it would be hard to have different ages.


----------



## Donna

Yeh that does make sense. I forgot about the other dining plan having to have tickets incorporated into it. I am glad, as dvc members, we do not have to purchase the tickets to get the dining plan.


----------



## Dean

Alexander said:
			
		

> Or they may end up dropping the whole program all together.  This would be unfortunate for those of us who find it a good value.


And this is actually my prediction for the outcome of this system.  I think it's likely to track the FnF program which continued to evolve, usually in a negative way, until it simply was of no value.


----------



## DebIreland

Dean said:
			
		

> Disney sets the rules and will decide how to enforce them.  Since they are the only ones who will directly suffer from lack of enforcement, that is their right.  So if they decide to allow adult meals purchased when paid for a child, so be it.  But you can bet there will be those low life's that will try to cheat around the system.  Now it's adding phantom kids and the like.  If Disney tightens up, you'll see other tricks as well.



Are people actually doing this? Adding "phantom kids" just to cheat the system? Ugh!


----------



## Dean

DebIreland said:
			
		

> Are people actually doing this? Adding "phantom kids" just to cheat the system? Ugh!


So I've heard, and it doesn't surprise me.  I can think of a number of ways to cheat the system but see no reason to expand since it's not a direct DVC area and not a program that offers that much promise for me at this time, esp since I'd only use it legally.


----------



## Tollerwalker

I am a new member and have not been to the forum in the last few months.  Sorry for the stupidity but what is this meal plan?  Last I heard we did not have one available - we only had discounts??


----------



## Pembo

I'm going March 27 and was able to add the dining plan, so that April 1st date isn't accurate.


----------



## Dean

Pembo said:
			
		

> I'm going March 27 and was able to add the dining plan, so that April 1st date isn't accurate.


Here's the info from the member's website.



> Disney Dining Plan Now Available to Members
> Members can now enjoy the Disney Dining Plan when staying at a Disney Vacation Club Resort at the Walt Disney World® Resort on or after April 1 (this excludes Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort and Disney's Vero Beach Resort). Important Note: The Disney Dining Plan must be booked in advance of arrival and must be purchased for your entire travel party (ages 3 and over) for your entire length of stay. Call Member Services to add it to your reservation or to make a new reservation today. Learn more about the Disney Dining Plan.


 I've wondered what would happen for someone staying over that date but starting prior to April 1.  As for 27 March, I bet when you get there you won't be able to get it but as with all thing Disney, you never know.  I would recommend you confirm by email so you have a record to show when you arrive.


----------



## holcomb-mania

I understand the 11-mo and 7-mo windows for DVC resorts, but does the 7-mo window also apply to other non-DVC resorts such and the Poly?

And I assume the Dining Plan is not available to DVC members?


----------



## micki7337

holcomb-mania said:
			
		

> And I assume the Dining Plan is not available to DVC members?




Hello 
As of April you can use the Disney dining plan that is used in the magic your way plans.  I called member services last week and tinquired on that point and was told it is definitely available in April.  


ON your other question:  I was told by member services that the only place you have the 11 month window  at DVC is in your home resort so my answer on that would be no but who knows they added features like the dining and the magical express; so you never know.

 DH  DW
   Disney kids
 Amber
  our newest edition


----------



## CarolMN

holcomb-mania said:
			
		

> I understand the 11-mo and 7-mo windows for DVC resorts, but does the 7-mo window also apply to other non-DVC resorts such and the Poly?


You can make a reservation for one of the non-DVC options as early as 11 months prior to check out.  If you want to reserve a cruise, it's 11 months prior to departure.



			
				holcomb-mania said:
			
		

> And I assume the Dining Plan is not available to DVC members?


If you mean at one of the non-DVC WDW resorts,  your assumption is correct.  The Dining Plan is not available for points stays at any of the non-DVC WDW resorts.  If you want the DP for a stay at one of the non-DVC resorts (like the Poly or the GF, for example), you need to book via CRO/WDWTC and follow their rules.  (You have to add the DP to a room & ticket package and your stay must be for at least 3 nights).

The Dining Plan is available to anyone staying on points at a WDW DVC resort, as long as the stay begins on or after April 1, 2006. 

Best wishes -


----------



## holcomb-mania

Many thanks.  Will the DP cost the same amount per person as it does for room/ticket packages?


----------



## CarolMN

Yes  - it is the same price.   


FYI, in just a few minutes, I will be merging this thread with all of the other threads on the Dining Plan.

Best wishes -


----------



## Disney-Kim

I have not kept up on the dining plan. But got a letter now saying DVC can book. $37.99 day pp for 1 main meal, 1 counter meal, etc.

$78 per day for food/snacks SEEMS good. 

but we don't eat counter service at all though...thats my concern.

has anyone else signed up to do it? is it a good deal? really?

we already have the DDE card and that saved us $100++ last yr for the week.

just curious....Kim


----------



## dianeschlicht

We decided it would NOT be a good deal for us.  We NEVER eat counter service and rarely have snacks, so we would be wasting a lot of those vouchers.  We do eat at sit downs every day, and our DDE card has been a BIG savings for us!


----------



## Disney-Kim

thats us. We eat sit down lunches/dinners every day. thats part of our fun.   
I know you can combine for HDD and the Luau...but otherwise....

the DDE has been good and will be great on our upcoming trip


----------



## bounceliketigger

It definately depends on your habits.  If you don't do counter service, it may not benefit you.  We got the plan last year before joining DVC.  We have a 3 yr old & just can't always do sit down meals.  It REALLY paid off for us.  We spent $532 for a 7 night plan (our son was 2 then & was free).  I saved as many receipts as I could, which totaled over $1100!!  I will say that we probably would not have ordered as much food at each meal if we didn't have the plan.  Each person gets an appetizer, entree & dessert at each meal, which turns out to be alot of food.  We had no problem breaking $100 at each sit down meal. Furthermore, we found that we ate in places we might not normally if we were trying to save money.  The nice thing about the plan is that you can eat just about wherever you want and have whatever you want on the menu.

So, like I said, it just depends on how you like to do your Disney Cuisine!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Caution -- Merging threads ahead!


----------



## Groucho

There's a ton of threads over on the Disney Restaurants board about the Dining Plan, including a pretty thorough FAQ that you should read if considering it.

We did it in January and loved it. Our table service bills were often ~$50 or so without tip by themselves (for each person), so it was like getting counter service and a snack for free, plus saving money on the table service. We didn't use all the snacks (I think that's a common issue), but it was nice having the option - but we usually used the snack credits for water, etc.

We did usually end up buying some form of breakfast out of pocket, occasionally using a snack credit for a piece of fruit or whatever.

Of course, we ate more at the table services than we would have if we weren't on the plan... but that was part of the fun.

Alcoholic drinks aren't covered, so if you plan on drinking at most meals (and especially if you rarely do counter service), the DDE is probably a better option.

However, probably one of the best parts of the Dining Plan is how easy it makes it... on our trip, with six adults, it was guaranteed that if you had a regular bill (even with a DDE discount), that we'd spend 5+ minutes figuring out who ordered what, calculators would come out, tips would be figured out, and someone would probably end up paying more than their share. With the Dining Plan, we ordered anything we wanted (ignoring the prices) and when done, just signed the bill. No dickering, no discussion, no worrying about the tip, no lingering resentment because you just _know_ that you had to pay more than your fair share of the tax/tip.

Even if it didn't save a penny, it would have been worth it to us for that alone!


----------



## MrShiny

Note you could do the counter service as breakfast, and the 'snack" could just be a bottle of water.

For us, it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## rkandmjsmommy

We got the Dining Plan for free in August, before we were DVC members, went in Jan as DVC without the plan and we REALLY missed it.  It was nice not having to worry about how much we were going to spend on a meal, all of us could get whatever we wanted.  We are going in October and have already started planning our meals since we will be getting the dining plan for this trip.


----------



## yitbos96bb

Disney-Kim said:
			
		

> I have not kept up on the dining plan. But got a letter now saying DVC can book. $37.99 day pp for 1 main meal, 1 counter meal, etc.
> 
> $78 per day for food/snacks SEEMS good.
> 
> but we don't eat counter service at all though...thats my concern.
> 
> has anyone else signed up to do it? is it a good deal? really?
> 
> we already have the DDE card and that saved us $100++ last yr for the week.
> 
> just curious....Kim




If you DO eat an appetizer and snack at each TS meal, then it is a good deal, as I believe you can save over 20% of the cost of the TS meal.  You would have to do the math.

We are planning on staying at SSR next trip and are planning on getting a DDE to go along with our DP.  The main reason for the DDE is to save at V and A when we go this time with a party of 6 (pays for itself).  We also don't use our TS credits at any Buffet (as it doesn't maximize value to me).  We are planning on using our CS at the place at SSR (don't remember the name) for Breakfast.  We will then use the TS for dinner and the DDE and OOP for the cheaper lunch meals.  We get the best of both worlds and maxmize our dollars since we will take advatage of dessert and appetizer at dinner, but maybe not for lunch.  

We used the DP in June at All Star and I had one of those Small travel fridges good for chilling beer and pop.  We got soda bottles for a lot of our snacks at the food court and put them in the fridge to enjoy.  Plus getting a water in summer in the parks is nice too.  We rarely used our snacks for food.


----------



## yitbos96bb

MrShiny said:
			
		

> Note you could do the counter service as breakfast, and the 'snack" could just be a bottle of water.
> 
> For us, it makes a lot of sense.



That is our plan next trip.  And in the middle of summer, that Snack as a bottle of water gets USED let me tell you.


----------



## Boardwalk33

What is the DDE card?


----------



## jacksmom

When does this start for DVC members???   We are going in March, but I thought I had heard it doesn't start till April??   Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## JimMIA

Depends on the composition of your party and your grazing habits.  Remember that the dining plan must be purchased for all members of your party for the entire length of your stay.

With two adults, if you normally eat in nicer Disney restaurants, you'd probably do fine.  

We have two adults (although DW questions that occasionally) and DD3goingon23.  We NEVER cook, and we ALWAYS eat dinner at a nice place, so for us the DP is a no-brainer...I think.  We haven't tried it yet, but I think it works great for us.  If we were taking a different mix of folks (like a bunch of adults at $37.99 per day, every day, per person), it might not work as well.  If we had four kids under 10, it would be "magical."

We also have the *D*isney *D*ining *E*xperience card, which is explained fully on Disney's website, and we'll use that for those weird places that are included in DDE, but not the dining plan...and also for adult beverages, which we consume in modest amounts (but hey -- 20% is 20%!).


----------



## Disneyhappy

I read through almost half of the posts and didn't find the answer to my question. My eyes are just too tired to keep reading at this point. Hopefully, someone will know the answer.

I am renting on points from Sunday - Thursday in August and paying cash for Friday and Saturday nights. Our reservations are linked. I want to get the DP for our whole stay. On Sunday-Thursday it will be DH, DS DF and me. My niece from Tampa is going to join us for the weekend. Can we get the DP for the 4 of us for the first 5 nights and then get it for the 5 of us on the weekend?  I have two separate reservation numbers.  I know that if we were staying on all points we could not do this.
TIA


----------



## Dean

Disneyhappy said:
			
		

> I read through almost half of the posts and didn't find the answer to my question. My eyes are just too tired to keep reading at this point. Hopefully, someone will know the answer.
> 
> I am renting on points from Sunday - Thursday in August and paying cash for Friday and Saturday nights. Our reservations are linked. I want to get the DP for our whole stay. On Sunday-Thursday it will be DH, DS DF and me. My niece from Tampa is going to join us for the weekend. Can we get the DP for the 4 of us for the first 5 nights and then get it for the 5 of us on the weekend?  I have two separate reservation numbers.  I know that if we were staying on all points we could not do this.
> TIA


If you have a cash reservation through CRO and a points reservation, they are not truly linked.  My understanding is you will have to check out then back in again.  You may be able to stay in the same unit, or may not depending on specifics and how lucky you are.  Current indications are you could get it for either portion or for the entire time.  But the rules may be different for the cash portion.  You'd have to go through Disney directly to add the plan for your cash portion and they may require you to buy a days pass for each person on the reservation as well as a min stay of 3 days from their direction.  You should call them and get the info though remember that the answer could change the next time you called.


----------



## CarolMN

Disneyhappy said:
			
		

> I read through almost half of the posts and didn't find the answer to my question. My eyes are just too tired to keep reading at this point. Hopefully, someone will know the answer.
> 
> I am renting on points from Sunday - Thursday in August and paying cash for Friday and Saturday nights. Our reservations are linked. I want to get the DP for our whole stay. On Sunday-Thursday it will be DH, DS DF and me. My niece from Tampa is going to join us for the weekend. Can we get the DP for the 4 of us for the first 5 nights and then get it for the 5 of us on the weekend?  I have two separate reservation numbers.  I know that if we were staying on all points we could not do this.
> TIA


If you are a member and booked both the points and cash reservations through MS, it will be treated as though it were one continuous 7 night reservation (assume you are checking out on Sunday).   You need to call MS and find out if you can add our neice to the DP for the days she is there.  I don't believe anyone has posted an "official" answer to our question.  Please let us know what you find out.

If the cash reservation is through CRO/WDWTC, my understanding is the same as Dean's  - add to room & ticket package, minimum 3 night stay, etc.

Best wishes -


----------



## RichieGraciemom

question for you of you who have used the dining plan.  Does the plan start from checkin.  We are staying at pop  century our first night, and then going over to bwv on Saturday morning.  I assume we have to check in to start using our dining credits.  We were not planning on going over ,but did not realize that this might have to happen.  We are hoping that we can use them that day, and not the next morning after your first night spend there.  Can someone please post your expereiences.  Thanks.


----------



## keishashadow

We're doing the same thing in June.

No your Dining Plan will not start until you check-in @ DVC (dining plan will be on your room card)...of course, it's good until midnight the day you check out.

You cannot add on extra days (prior or after) DVC unless you purchase a package @ the resorts.

interestingly enough, I was able to make ADR's for the day before & 2 days after our DVC check-out using the DVC res. number; even though I had my other pre & post res. #'s in hand.

When I made res. for DS's trip in 1/07; the MS CM indicated that by that time, DVC hoped to have the Dining Option set up as pre-pay, as opposed to paying after you check in...of course, then you'd have to make your mind up earlier whether you want the plan or not .



			
				RichieGraciemom said:
			
		

> question for you of you who have used the dining plan. Does the plan start from checkin. We are staying at pop century our first night, and then going over to bwv on Saturday morning. I assume we have to check in to start using our dining credits. We were not planning on going over ,but did not realize that this might have to happen. We are hoping that we can use them that day, and not the next morning after your first night spend there. Can someone please post your expereiences. Thanks.


----------



## d-r

We stayed two weeks over the Christmas holiday period.

The first week, which included Christmas and New Year's day (we arrived the 23rd) we stayed at OKW on cash instead of points. There was a nice AP discount, and compared to the holiday point costs, cash made more sense. The second week we stayed on points. 

We decided to try out th dining plan that first week since we were paying cash anyway. So we had two weeks right next to each other to compare.

That said,  I'm still not sure if we would do it again or not. In some ways I'm thinking it would be good to add it for our trip in May, in other ways not. Our DDE runs out in Feb., and we are thinking of taking our Fall trip to Disneyland instead, then not going back to WDW until the week before Christmas, so in some ways it might make sense to get it for the week in May instead of renewing the DDE card. Its hard to say.

In general, overall, I don't think I like the plan, because of the subtle differences it makes at restaurants. Like the changes in menus, that sort of thing. However, it can be a good deal.

It worked out really well for us on the holiday, because it included our Christmas and New Year's dinners. So we saved a ton on those fixed-price kinds of meals.  We also went to coral reef on Jan. 1 (our check out day for the cash reservation) when it had changed down to one credit, so that worked out well.

But it made things seem sort of regimented. Because of the holiday crowds, and because of this plan, we had to have reservations everyday for a long time. It made it feel like we were on a schedule. We are dvc members, not park newbie commandos. So that was sort of weird, but OK.

But here is the other thing. I cold swept through our party that first week. I think we kept most of our meal PS's, but I guess we missed some. Luckily, we had the next week on points. The rule is, you have to use all the credits by midnight the day you check out. Now, I am going to tell the truth here, during the week we used some of our credits for people who weren't on the plan sometimes. We figured it was a paid for meal, and no harm no fouls. What I mean is, our Aunt joined us mid-week that first week for the rest of the trip. So we didnt get her the dining plan, but when she checked in she had a room key, so we used some of the credits for her.

That said, on the check out day, after having lunch at coral reef, we had two table service, I think 6 counter service, and like 18 snacks left. So we for dinner we got counter service for everbody we could, on the plan or not. We went to the mercantile and got 18 snacks - ice creams, stuff like that. We had friends checking in at WLV that same night, and my name was on their reservation, so I got their key and stuffed their freezer full of mickey premium bars before they got there. I also went to artist point and got a buffalo steak to go (which reheats beautiflly under the broiler, btw, if you ever need to burn two sit down credits). Everybody at the restaurants and stuff was really cool about us burning up all the credits at the last minute and helping us to do that.

So there is the whole issue to me about the possibility of not using all the credits. I hate to pay for somethng and not use it. And I don't mind a little bit of schedule, but I don't want to be over-regulated, if that makes sense.

The other thing is, the plan is a little rediculous. They keep throwing deserts at you. Morning, noon, and night, have a desert. Here, have a slice of pie. How about a cake? Throw in some begniets. And some were really good and impossible (for me at least) to pass up (Kona cafe, chocalate wave at coral reef). Amazingly, we didn't gain any weight over the trip - all that walking for sure - but the desert thing was sort of over the top. I mean, do people really eat deserts for every meal, and then a snack on top of that? We'd go to some food court like artist palate and come home with a stack of deserts to stick in the fridge. I don't know how people in regular hotel rooms store it all. We ate at the pizza place in AK and kept trying to give people our deserts but nobody wanted them, they all had the dining plan, too. You can use the snacks for bottle water, which is a pretty good use.

That said, especially considering the holiday, we saved a ton of money on the thing (well, I don't think I'd have brought home an artist point steak for the next day with out, so I don't know how much money we really saved, if you know what I mean). But for certain meals and certain days we surely did.

You are kind of relegated by the counter service thing. We ate at artist palate once for that, which was pretty much a mistake (its a nuthouse, imho), and we ate at the port orleans food court (short drive) which was actually pretty good (I hate the goods to go place). We at once at earl of sandwhich for that, which was pretty good, but that place is crazy busy (and a ton of people are there to use that counter service credit). Our other ones we probably just grabbed a burger or whatever at the parks. The harbor house is pretty good. They have some pretty good counter services that have stuf besides burgers.

I think if people are curious about it and think it might work for them they should try it out once and see. But repared for deserts out the wazoo. After trying it, I'm still not really sure. I think there is a 50-50 chance we will do it in May. In some ways it can be a great deal.


----------



## bounceliketigger

It starts April 1st. HOWEVER, I joined under F & F 2-1.  My guide misinformed me & said the plan was already in effect for DVC so we booked a ressie for 8 & everyone wanted "the plan".  When I went back to MS to do so, they said "not till April 1".  HOWEVER, in ongoing discussions w/ our guide, supervisors, quality assurance, etc. We have learned that the EARLIEST date the "system" will accept "the plan" for DVC is March 26th.  We are still in negotiations with them to resolve our issue, but our guide assures us we will have our meals taken care of one way or another.  So, if your trip coincides with the 26th & you want to engage in a bit of a battle, you might be successful in getting the plan.


----------



## dianeschlicht

d-r, you just made a good explanation of why the dining plan would NOT be a good idea for us.  We rarely order desserts at the sit downs (no room for them), and we would have way too much food available for what we would want to eat.  I too hate to "waste" things that I've paid for, so I'd rather get the 20% discount with the DDE card and not feel like I have to gorge myself!


----------



## bounceliketigger

You make an excellent point--it's the drawback we discuss most.  However, now that we will have a kitchen, maybe some of that stuff (particularly the late dinners) will make it back for leftovers!

By the by, if that's your home, it's absolutely lovely.


----------



## BCV23

I really don't understand the "too much food" argument. If it is more than you want, don't order it. To me, it is like going to a buffet. Yes, you've paid to eat whatever you want but you don't have to try everything much less eat yourself silly.

But of course you do want to make sure you would eat enough to cover your costs. 

For those of us who like to plan, it is easy to plan TS meals, make ARs and check what would likely be ordered. Then choose the plan or not accordingly.

My problem continues to be finding counter service restaurants we would like. That is a whole part of Disney Dining that we know little about. Any good hints out there?


----------



## LakeAriel

Tusker House in Animal Kingdom is a good counter service restaurant, Columbia Harbor House in MK also. How is Pecos Bills? We used the rest room there and ithe dining area was so huge and much nicer inside then I would have thought. Any opinions? I hated the ABC commissary.


----------



## lisaviolet

BCV23 said:
			
		

> I really don't understand the "too much food" argument. If it is more than you want, don't order it. To me, it is like going to a buffet. Yes, you've paid to eat whatever you want but you don't have to try everything much less eat yourself silly.
> 
> But of course you do want to make sure you would eat enough to cover your costs.
> 
> For those of us who like to plan, it is easy to plan TS meals, make ARs and check what would likely be ordered. Then choose the plan or not accordingly.
> 
> My problem continues to be finding counter service restaurants we would like. That is a whole part of Disney Dining that we know little about. Any good hints out there?



I think that the Pepper Market at Coronado Springs is a steal for a CS.  I mean steak, fajitas and the atmosphere hardly feels like a CS.

Also, I enjoy both Earl of Sandwich and Wolfgang Puck's Cafe express.  However, since they are not run by Disney they have a lot of "rules" about ordering.  At WPC Express they did not allow bottled water or milk as a beverage.  I phoned and asked DD about it and they said, "no milk....no water...impossible....you can order them as your beverage...it even states it in our brochure" and then they said after some thought, "oh yeah they are independent of Disney they have their own rules". BTW, the Pepper Market is independent as well...but they only have strict rules for dessert.

But I still think all are great CS options.  The food, in my opinion, is very good for a "fast food" place.    

The Tusker House, a good choice stated above, has a great grilled salmon.


----------



## BCV23

Thanks for the hints Lake Ariel and lisaviolet. Too bad about the water and milk at WPC. Do they allow ice tea do you know? We love the Cafe and the ice tea there is wonderful. We did try Earl once shortly after it opened. What's good at Tusker House?

The new place in the Land looks interesting as well. Has anyone tried it? Could be handy since it is right by Soarin.


----------



## LakeAriel

http://allearsnet.com/menu/menu_tus.htm

Everything there is good!


----------



## Disneyhappy

CarolMN said:
			
		

> If you are a member and booked both the points and cash reservations through MS, it will be treated as though it were one continuous 7 night reservation (assume you are checking out on Sunday).   You need to call MS and find out if you can add our neice to the DP for the days she is there.  I don't believe anyone has posted an "official" answer to our question.  Please let us know what you find out.
> 
> If the cash reservation is through CRO/WDWTC, my understanding is the same as Dean's  - add to room & ticket package, minimum 3 night stay, etc.
> 
> Best wishes -



Thanks CarolMN and Dean for your responses. I remembered that MS was open late tonight so I called. My two reservations were linked and I am guaranteed to stay in the same room because the cash nights were discounted rooms with my DVC memebership. With the rooms linked, MS could not add separate dining plans. The CM tried unlinking the ressie, add the DP and then linking them together again but it did not work. He suggested to unlink the ressie if I wanted to add the DP for my niece's arrival. He indicate that odds are that we will be able to stay in the same villa for both ressies. I'm not sure I want to chance that, though.
Thanks again for your help. Hopefully this may help someone who may run into the same situation.


----------



## NMW

BCV23 said:
			
		

> I really don't understand the "too much food" argument. If it is more than you want, don't order it. To me, it is like going to a buffet. Yes, you've paid to eat whatever you want but you don't have to try everything much less eat yourself silly.
> 
> But of course you do want to make sure you would eat enough to cover your costs.
> 
> For those of us who like to plan, it is easy to plan TS meals, make ARs and check what would likely be ordered. Then choose the plan or not accordingly.
> 
> My problem continues to be finding counter service restaurants we would like. That is a whole part of Disney Dining that we know little about. Any good hints out there?




We were there in Dec NOT on the dining plan because of DVC.  We ate a character or resort breakfast every day, which I made ADR's for.  I also made ADR's for a sit-down dinner every night.  We figured our kids might be hungry for CS meals a couple days, but maybe others they'd just get a snack.  We were wrong!  They were staving for lunch every day (3,7,9) and all really skinny!  I guess it's all the walking.  We did CS in every park, so I can tell you about our experiences.
 MK- Pecos Bill is good, Columbia Harbor house is good.  You can use your snack credits for the McDonalds Fry cart.  I think I was the only person in a line of 10 people NOT on the dining plan and NOT using a snack credit.  My friends who used the dining plan this past Oct at the Pinnochio House for CS.  She said they had these really good turkey and bacon Panini sandwiches and cannolis for dessert.  
Epcot- This is the best place to eat CS.  All the countries have CS places that take the dining plan.  Again I think I was the only person in line at the fish and chips place paying cash.  It seemed like everyone was on the plan. 
AK- Flame Tree BBQ is really good and so is Tusker House.
MGM- This was the one place we had trouble finding good CS.  ABC Commissary is terrible.  Backlot is okay, you could eat it if you were really hungry.  I have heard people say they like Pizza Planet, but we didn't try it.  When we do our MGM day in Oct I plan to make an ADR for Sci-Fi and use our CS credits for breakfast that morning.  We have the DDE card for the sit down lunch at Sci-Fi and my boys love that place-I'll do anything not to have to eat at ABC or Backlot again!    

Overall, we would have saved a lot of money if we had been on the dining plan, instead of using the DDE card.  But, every family is different.  I still plan to renew the DDE for our Oct 06 trip for our breakfasts and alcohol, oh and that Sci-Fi lunch.


----------



## BCV23

CarolMN said:
			
		

> If you are a member and booked both the points and cash reservations through MS, it will be treated as though it were one continuous 7 night reservation (assume you are checking out on Sunday).   You need to call MS and find out if you can add our neice to the DP for the days she is there.  I don't believe anyone has posted an "official" answer to our question.  Please let us know what you find out.
> 
> If the cash reservation is through CRO/WDWTC, my understanding is the same as Dean's  - add to room & ticket package, minimum 3 night stay, etc.
> 
> Best wishes -



I have popped in and out of this thread but have not read the whole thing. If there was a question about adding someone who would not be there for the entire stay, I do have a response on that.

For a 5 night DVC stay we have coming up, my husband may only be there the first night. I asked about having him on the plan for just that night. The CM put me on hold as I recall but at any rate I was told that MS could not book it that way. However, when we check in we could try to have the resort make the adjustment since we actually pay at checkin.

This sounds problematical to me. Since we have until two days before check in to add the plan, we'll wait and only book it if he will be there for the whole trip.

That is if I find enough counter service spots! Thanks NMW for your thoughts on counter service. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## jacksmom

bounceliketigger said:
			
		

> It starts April 1st. HOWEVER, I joined under F & F 2-1.  My guide misinformed me & said the plan was already in effect for DVC so we booked a ressie for 8 & everyone wanted "the plan".  When I went back to MS to do so, they said "not till April 1".  HOWEVER, in ongoing discussions w/ our guide, supervisors, quality assurance, etc. We have learned that the EARLIEST date the "system" will accept "the plan" for DVC is March 26th.  We are still in negotiations with them to resolve our issue, but our guide assures us we will have our meals taken care of one way or another.  So, if your trip coincides with the 26th & you want to engage in a bit of a battle, you might be successful in getting the plan.


We arrive the 26th and would love to do this! Anyone else have any imput??  Should we try calling DVC or Dining?? Would love some imput!


----------



## PinkTink63

Disneyhappy said:
			
		

> Thanks CarolMN and Dean for your responses. I remembered that MS was open late tonight so I called. My two reservations were linked and I am guaranteed to stay in the same room because the cash nights were discounted rooms with my DVC memebership. With the rooms linked, MS could not add separate dining plans. The CM tried unlinking the ressie, add the DP and then linking them together again but it did not work. He suggested to unlink the ressie if I wanted to add the DP for my niece's arrival. He indicate that odds are that we will be able to stay in the same villa for both ressies. I'm not sure I want to chance that, though.
> Thanks again for your help. Hopefully this may help someone who may run into the same situation.



I'm not sure I'm following you on this.  Did you do the DP and if so, did you have to buy it for both ressies?
Stephanie


----------



## Pembo

I called MS and they said no problem with adding DP on March 27th. If we get there and they say no, it doesn't really matter to us. All you can do is try.

I didn't know there was a "starting date" of April 1st. (We're renting points). When I asked the member about adding dining she told me I could. I called MS, they added it.


----------



## d-r

Our experience in Dec. We checked in with three adults and one child under 2 who was not on the dining plan. Our Aunt was joining us midweek. If we added her to the plan, she would have had to pay for the whole week. There was no way to put her just part of the week. So we asked about options, and they recommended not putting her name on the reservation. When she arrived, I went down to check in with her, and get her a room key. They gave her a room key with her name on it, and it is also had the dining plan stuff on it (the numbers based on three adults, not four). So she could use the meals from the pool that was based on three adults. So there weren't any extra meals for her or anything, but no one really cares how many meals you use at a given time. Actually, I think that at meals with other family friends we may have used credits for five meals at one time, even though there were only based on three people. They are bought and paid or meals, disney doesn' really care who eats them when. Now, these were all adult meals, I don't think it would be the same to pay for children's meals and use them for adults. Just my experience.

Also, something I've noticed. It used to be when you had a two or three bedroom you couldn't put a credit card down for just one or two room keys, it had to be on everyone's. Now it doesn't seem to be any problem for them to put the card on some keys and not on others.




			
				BCV23 said:
			
		

> I have popped in and out of this thread but have not read the whole thing. If there was a question about adding someone who would not be there for the entire stay, I do have a response on that.
> 
> For a 5 night DVC stay we have coming up, my husband may only be there the first night. I asked about having him on the plan for just that night. The CM put me on hold as I recall but at any rate I was told that MS could not book it that way. However, when we check in we could try to have the resort make the adjustment since we actually pay at checkin.
> 
> This sounds problematical to me. Since we have until two days before check in to add the plan, we'll wait and only book it if he will be there for the whole trip.
> 
> That is if I find enough counter service spots! Thanks NMW for your thoughts on counter service. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## BCV23

Thanks for your experience, d-r. I wonder if the same thing will be true with DVC reservations. Again that does leave it at the discretion of the front desk. But in our case since my husband would be there for the first night at any rate, I don't want to take the chance that the front desk would say no.

I agree giving meals to someone is not the same at all as using children's meal credits for adult meals or some of the other machinations I've read about.   

That is interesting about your credit card info. We have always been able to have keys issued without the ability to charge. When our children were little they had no need to charge and even now I ask for a key without charging for our son who has Down Syndrome. Ironically he hasn't lost his keys but  my husband has.


----------



## Disneyhappy

PinkTink63 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I'm following you on this.  Did you do the DP and if so, did you have to buy it for both ressies?
> Stephanie



This is for an upcoming trip and I am still trying to figure out what we want to do with regards to the DP. My understanding from MS is that if I want my niece on the DP I have one on two options. 1) I have to pay for her for the length of our linked ressies (7 days) even though she will only be there for two days, or 2) I will have to unlink my two ressies (points/cash) and then I will be able to pay for her for the two days only. With option # 2, I run the risk of having to change rooms since the ressies are no longer linked. I have until August to decide.


----------



## d-r

BCV23 said:
			
		

> That is interesting about your credit card info. We have always been able to have keys issued without the ability to charge. When our children were little they had no need to charge and even now I ask for a key without charging for our son who has Down Syndrome. Ironically he hasn't lost his keys but  my husband has.



We've had the problem before in stays in 2 bedrooms, but maybe we just had a clueless CM checking us in.


----------



## Dean

d-r said:
			
		

> Also, something I've noticed. It used to be when you had a two or three bedroom you couldn't put a credit card down for just one or two room keys, it had to be on everyone's. Now it doesn't seem to be any problem for them to put the card on some keys and not on others.


It's always been where you could have charging and non charging cards.  They just usually don't ask and you have to specify.

One of the assumption Disney makes with this type of plan is that some of the options will not be used.  Thus using them up on people not on the plan is certainly questionable at best.


----------



## lisaviolet

BCV23 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the hints Lake Ariel and lisaviolet. Too bad about the water and milk at WPC. Do they allow ice tea do you know? We love the Cafe and the ice tea there is wonderful. We did try Earl once shortly after it opened. What's good at Tusker House?
> 
> The new place in the Land looks interesting as well. Has anyone tried it? Could be handy since it is right by Soarin.



I am trying to remember but I think that it was WPC Express that was really strict on the beverages as in maybe "fountain only".  I remember thinking "but I don't want pop".  Is the iced tea on the fountain?  If not, I doubt they allow it.  It's weird.

I've ate in the Land.  Seasons? I like that place.   They have a great selection there.  A lot of healthy choices for CS. As for using the DDP there... I've only used the snack option.  They were restrictive with their choices for that selection.  But good food.


----------



## lisaviolet

OT...As for Soarin'.  You got to love a ride where an almost seventy year old woman (my mama...I can't believe she'll be 70 in May!!) spends the entire ride saying, "oh my" and then gets off and says to me, "Can we go on that again?"


----------



## BCV23

> One of the assumption Disney makes with this type of plan is that some of the options will not be used.  Thus using them up on people not on the plan is certainly questionable at best.



Hmmm, not sure I agree with this.

That seems akin to saying if you can't use all your DVC points before they expire it would be wrong to give them to family or rent them out as WDW is counting on a certain percentage of points to not be used.

And in the case above, an adult meal was paid for and an adult meal used. If anything WDW might have made more money in the long run by the poster paying OOP for other meals. It's not like the posts about sharing meals where two adults dine on one credit. Nor like those that advocate getting the plan for one room and not another and sharing. Nor....

I am going to think about this some more but I am having trouble seeing anything unethical about giving a credit to a family member.


----------



## BCV23

lisaviolet said:
			
		

> OT...As for Soarin'.  You got to love a ride where an almost seventy year old woman (my mama...I can't believe she'll be 70 in May!!) spends the entire ride saying, "oh my" and then gets off and says to me, "Can we go on that again?"



That is so sweet. Isn't Soarin great? Our DIL got to work on it as an intern so it holds a special place in our hearts. Thank you for the responses about CS.


----------



## starwood

lisaviolet said:
			
		

> OT...As for Soarin'.  You got to love a ride where an almost seventy year old woman (my mama...I can't believe she'll be 70 in May!!) spends the entire ride saying, "oh my" and then gets off and says to me, "Can we go on that again?"



We did soarin' in August at DL with my DM (who was 79 at the time).  She wanted to go back again and again.  She said she would be happy to just stay on there all day long.


----------



## LakeAriel

Have they fine tuned Soaring? Though I loved the ride I thought the transition from scene to scene could have been smoother. Anyone else?


----------



## swich2mac

Not to open up a can of worms here, really.... but am I understanding that Disney does not differentiate credits on the dining plan?  In other words, are people using a "snack credit" as a "dinner credit"?


----------



## Deputycoz

Not sure if the DVC Dining credit are different than regular Dining credits, but we were just there last week and they do differentiate between snack/cs/ts credits, you cannot use snack credits toward a dinner.


----------



## swich2mac

Is at least one (2) credit sit down meal included in the plan if you are staying a week?


----------



## Deputycoz

No, you get 1 sit down, 1 counter service and 1 snack credit for each night of your stay/per person.  We did Hoop Dee Doo review which used 2 sit down credits per person, but we figured we would have to end up buying a meal.

There is alot of info about the Dining Plan on the Restaurants forum.

My personal experience with it is that it is well worth the money for it, we saved alot of money and never had a problem using it, except for our last day at Downtown Disney, although Wolfgang Puck Express is listed as a Counter Service meal, don't confuse the two that are there, there is one at the Market Place and one down by Pleasure Island, the one down past Pleasure Island is not included in the Dining Plan.


----------



## patsal

swich2mac said:
			
		

> Not to open up a can of worms here, really.... but am I understanding that Disney does not differentiate credits on the dining plan?  In other words, are people using a "snack credit" as a "dinner credit"?



When people refer to not differentiating between credits they mean that they do not separate adult credits from children's credits (different pricing).  They pool all TS, CS and snack credits--meaning if you have 4 people for five days and one is considered a child you will get 20 TS 20 CS and 20 snacks.  You cannot use snacks for CS or CS for TS, but you could in effect use a "child" CS for an adult CS.


----------



## patsal

swich2mac said:
			
		

> Is at least one (2) credit sit down meal included in the plan if you are staying a week?



Not exactly, but you are free to use the credits as you see fit, you might choose a 2TS credit one night for dinner and eat CS for both lunch and dinner the next day. Basically you could use all the credits you are given in any order on any day until they are depleated.


----------



## kimr210

I know that effective 04-1 you can get the meal plan.  What is the price of the plan per-person? I am thinking of trying to add it. We are renting points from a DVC member. We can get the dining right?

Thanks,

Kim

PS:  You guys and girls are all so great and helpful!!


----------



## bicker

$38 pp.


----------



## kimr210

So thats per day per person? what do you get? Is there a link?


----------



## MOMOFMNM

does anyone know how we add the tickets and dining to our reservation?

I know call MS but I mean, will Disney bill me for the dining and park tix separate??

Do you still have to have length of stay dining if renting points?? Do you have to buy park tix and dining together in a pkg??

 I am kinda confused about this stuff

I think we are doing a split stay, so how do I get park tix?? Like do I get tix when checking into both resorts?? Or just one park ticket and dining? Or will I have to purchase separate dining and park tix with each resort??

thanks!!


----------



## MarylandFamily

$37.99 for adults and $10.99 for children, per day.  You can call MS and tell them to add it to your reservation.  You pay for it when you arrive.  In regards to park tickets, we were told that at check-in, just ask for tickets and pay for them at that time.


----------



## sajetto

I have the same questions of MOMOFMNM I'm hoping someone has the answer


----------



## d-r

Dean said:
			
		

> It's always been where you could have charging and non charging cards.  They just usually don't ask and you have to specify.
> 
> One of the assumption Disney makes with this type of plan is that some of the options will not be used.  Thus using them up on people not on the plan is certainly questionable at best.



You can question it all you want, but nobody at Disney seemed to care. Quite the opposite, actually. The room cards say how many people are on it, so it would be easy for them to say you can only use that number of credits at a given meal. That wasn't our experience at all. Actually, it was quite the opposite. It seemed like it was harder to go to a meal with people not on the meal plan at the table and have them rung up not on it than it was to have them rung up on it. At a given time there could be like 100,000 people on property, and those credits are bought and paid for and they don't seem to care who uses them when. YMMV of course. Again, we were there during the very busy holiday time and a lot of CMs were on "automatic-deal-with-crowds mode."

About the credit card and room key. Come to think of it, maybe we were wanting to use seperate credit cards for seperate room keys for seperate people in the same two bedroom, and that is what they couldn't do. Tough to remember. I remember there was something they couldn't do, and it seemed like it was different last time, but I may have been mis-remembering.


----------



## Deb & Bill

The member should call MS and add it to your reservation.  You will pay when you check in.  You'll have to purchase it for all guests staying in the villa for the entire length of the trip.

Each resort you stay at will require a new Dining Plan.  You can purchase tickets at the resort if you like.  When renting points from a DVC member and staying at a DVC resort, you do not need to purchase tickets with the plan.


----------



## Doug7856

MOMOFMNM said:
			
		

> does anyone know how we add the tickets and dining to our reservation?
> 
> I know call MS but I mean, will Disney bill me for the dining and park tix separate??



The dining plan must be added to the reservation prior to day of arrival, but you pay for the plan at check in.



			
				MOMOFMNM said:
			
		

> Do you still have to have length of stay dining if renting points?? Do you have to buy park tix and dining together in a pkg??



You pay for the dining plan for each night you stay.  Also, each person in the party must purchase the plan.  Tickets are not tied to the meal plan for DVC members and guests (including renters).



			
				MOMOFMNM said:
			
		

> I think we are doing a split stay, so how do I get park tix?? Like do I get tix when checking into both resorts?? Or just one park ticket and dining? Or will I have to purchase separate dining and park tix with each resort??



I would purchase park tickets in advance of arrival.  There is a pre purchase discount if you purchase in advance.  You can make your purchase online at www.disneyworld.com or many travel agents (including Dreams Unlimited) will be glad to sell you the tickets.  I would buy one ticket for the entire number of days of your stay -- that is the cheapest per day cost.  Your ticket is not tied to your length of stay like the meal plan.  If you want the meal plan for both resorts, just add it to both reservations.  The meals are based on per night so be careful not to overlap the last/first day when you transfer from one resort to the other.

Hope that helps!


----------



## sajetto

Doug7856 said:
			
		

> .
> 
> Hope that helps!




Sure helped me! One question though, can you get your tickets and meal plan on your key to the villa like a MYW plan. Just wondering since its so easy to carry one card. Or would it be cheaper just to buy the paper tickets in advance before check in?


----------



## DebbieB

sajetto said:
			
		

> Sure helped me! One question though, can you get your tickets and meal plan on your key to the villa like a MYW plan. Just wondering since its so easy to carry one card. Or would it be cheaper just to buy the paper tickets in advance before check in?



Yes to the meal plan.   I think you can have the tickets put on your key, except for annual passes.


----------



## MOMOFMNM

`thank you!

you were very helpful


----------



## clutter

Is it not a part of your admission if you're a DVC member or if you're staying at a DVC property?  If I want the meal plan, I have an AP, and I'm a DVC member, but I'm staying for cash at one of the hotels, will that work?


----------



## RCM

If there are 10 adults can we pay separately for disney dining or does it have to be paid by the person who made the ressie?



Thanks

RCM


----------



## patsal

clutter said:
			
		

> Is it not a part of your admission if you're a DVC member or if you're staying at a DVC property?  If I want the meal plan, I have an AP, and I'm a DVC member, but I'm staying for cash at one of the hotels, will that work?



I'm not sure what your saying here, let me see if I understand.  Though you are a DVC member you are choosing to stay at a non DVC resort. You have an AP, but you'd like to add the DDP?  You will not be able to do that if you are staying at a non-DVC resort using an AP paying cash for the reservation. Admission is not included for DVC members, we have to buy some sort of ticket--a MYW or and AP.  The only thing our DVC membership includes is our accomadaitons as well as any extra perks that may be available from time to time (usually discounts).


----------



## Deb & Bill

Even if you are using points at a non-DVC resort, you cannot add the dining package without purchasing the tickets.  The DVC deal is only good at DVC resorts, staying on points. 

Hmmm, I wonder if you could add the dining package for cash DVC nights though.


----------



## Dean

Deb & Bill said:
			
		

> Even if you are using points at a non-DVC resort, you cannot add the dining package without purchasing the tickets.  The DVC deal is only good at DVC resorts, staying on points.
> 
> Hmmm, I wonder if you could add the dining package for cash DVC nights though.


It has been reported as such which would make sense due to the fact that a cash reservation through MS is essentially counted as a points stay.


----------



## Dean

d-r said:
			
		

> You can question it all you want, but nobody at Disney seemed to care. Quite the opposite, actually. The room cards say how many people are on it, so it would be easy for them to say you can only use that number of credits at a given meal. That wasn't our experience at all. Actually, it was quite the opposite. It seemed like it was harder to go to a meal with people not on the meal plan at the table and have them rung up not on it than it was to have them rung up on it. At a given time there could be like 100,000 people on property, and those credits are bought and paid for and they don't seem to care who uses them when. YMMV of course. Again, we were there during the very busy holiday time and a lot of CMs were on "automatic-deal-with-crowds mode."


I've always said that Disney is very inconsistent and if they chose not to enforce the rules that only hurt them, that is their right.  My obligation is to be honest and forthright.  However, not enforcing or not saying anything and not caring are totally different issues.  You can rest assured that someone in a position of decision does care.  But these type of issues are what did in the FnF plan and will likely be the death of this plan as well if these types of abuses continue.  



> About the credit card and room key. Come to think of it, maybe we were wanting to use seperate credit cards for seperate room keys for seperate people in the same two bedroom, and that is what they couldn't do. Tough to remember. I remember there was something they couldn't do, and it seemed like it was different last time, but I may have been mis-remembering.


  That is correct, you would not be able to use multiple CC for one room though you can have them separate it out and pay with multiple cards if you get to them before they put the charges through, usually the night before checkout.


----------



## d-r

Dean said:
			
		

> I've always said that Disney is very inconsistent and if they chose not to enforce the rules that only hurt them, that is their right.  My obligation is to be honest and forthright.



well, you are acting like your obligation is to assume. FYI, we said "there are only three of us on the dining plan" and they said "that's OK." 
Frankly, I don't even think it is against the "rules." Again, the cards say clearly how many people are on the dining plan. 

Have you actually ever used it, or are you just deciding what you think it should be and what you think these "rules" are? 

You know what, you inspired me to go read all I could find at disney.com about the plan. They have a little on the web and some more on a pdf file that I could find. I don't see anywhere where it says you can only use the number of credits of the number of people in your party for a given meal. Maybe you can find that and point it out to me since you are such an expert on the honest and forthright interpretation of the "rules." What I did find said:

"You can continue using meals any way you like for the rest of your package stay until the number of meals/snacks are depleted."

The .pdf is at http://adisneyworld.disney.go.com/m...gespecific/eng/nontheme/tickets/MYWDining.pdf

Maybe there is some obscure list of "rules" somewhere else that I don't know about - but if it is that hard to find I'm sure other guests don't know about these "rules" either. What I get from that is that the meal credits are bought and paid for and that you can use them "any way you like." That was also the message I got from the cast members who work with this every day.



> However, not enforcing or not saying anything and not caring are totally different issues.  You can rest assured that someone in a position of decision does care.  But these type of issues are what did in the FnF plan and will likely be the death of this plan as well if these types of abuses continue.



I'm trying not to take offense at your implications about "honesty" and "abuse." Look, it isn't "abuse" to receive what you paid for. I'm not sure that "someone" in a position of "decision" does care - if they did, they would have made a point to say so, wouldn't you think? But they don't. What they say is, for example "two table service meals for each person dining at a signature restaurant will be redeemed from your meal plan balance." That doesn't say each person who is staying the full stay. It says each person dining. Perhaps when you are put in charge of the program you can implement it the way that you think it should be and we'll see how that works out then. Right now, I'm just saying what my experience was, and I don't really need a lesson in "honesty." Thanks anyway. Maybe you know this decision maker and that is what they told you - if so perhaps you should suggest to your friend that they tell everybody rather than letting you take care of it for them on a message board.

Look, I suspect that many DVC members do not have the sort of disney vacations that are typical of casual visiters who call up and book a once in a lifetime package. DVC members have relatives who visit for parts of stays. They have friends on the cast who join them for meals. Some people buy DVC because they have relatives nearby and this is a handy way to visit, etc.  If I go to a lunch with a friend and put his meal on the dining plan and pay for mine it doesn't really matter. The meals are "slots." We bought a slot. It can't be sold or transferred - I can't buy it and then put it on ebay or something. I can't sell it to someone if I decide to leave and come home early and we check out. I can't sell it to someone to go use if I decide to make money off it and eat a tuna fish sandwhich in my room. But if someone is in the dining party there is no rule whatsover, that I am aware of, about which people can use it and which can't. It gets to the point of silly in trying to figure out who the "traveling party" is when you take in to consideration the variety of ways that people travel. It is entirely possible, for example, that we could book two weeks and my mom stay one of those weeks and my step-mom the other. Now for me personally, never the twain should meet between those two. But Disney doesn't care, one room out of 25,000 had X number of people in it that get Y number of meals. And to me it doesn't matter because I'll be buying Y number of meals anyway. And there is an infinite number of examples of that sort of thing that I'm sure many dvc members experience on a given trip. It really isn't a big deal. 

It is sort of the same as magical express bus service. It doesn't matter if people are coming in on the same plane or at the same time. The bus is still running. Yes, they made the calculations financially for it based on the idea that the majority of the parties would arrive together and they would carry them and touch their bags at the same time. But out of the MILLIONS of people that go to WDW a few don't travel like that, and it isn't a big deal. It comes out in the wash. 

If we have 20 meal credits left on the card and want to use them all at one meal it doesn't matter. If we want to use only one credit at 20 different places and pay for everyone else in cash it doesn't matter. If I want to order one of everything on the menu the first night and take one bite off each plate and then not use it the rest of the trip and eat at waffle house every day it doesn't matter. You're saying "they figured they'd make extra money because people didn't use all their credits." You know what, I am sure they did and I am sure they do and will. Out of all those millions some will miss some meals, most won't. They did this to get people to book rooms and to eat in the restaurants. Guess what, the restaurants are full. It is working. They really don't care when you use what credit, it is a credit you bought and can use how you want. It is still a meal that is served in a restaurant.

Heaven forbid, Dean, you know what I've done before? Actually I've done it a lot, I'm ashamed to say. My mother in law and aunt don't like the thrill rides. So I'll put their tickets in when we get a fass pass and then I USE THEIR FAST PASS. It wasn't even on my ticket. IT WAS SOMEBODY ELSE'S TICKET! The horror. And throw a baby swap in there and somebody in the group gets still an extra ride. And get this. Many times we've decided to leave the parks without using all the fast passes that we had in our pocket, and I GAVE THEM AWAY TO STRANGERS TO USE. Unbelievable, the lack of honesty and forthrightness. They'll probably have to get rid of the fast pass system, because a ticket that was used to enter the park was used to get a fast pass - a slot in line - that was used by someone else other than the person who used the ticket to get in the park. So when the fast pass system gets revoked I'll have to take the blame.

Guess what, though, it doesn't matter. The ticket gets a fast pass for the slot in line. Doesn't matter who actually stands in that slot.



> That is correct, you would not be able to use multiple CC for one room though you can have them separate it out and pay with multiple cards if you get to them before they put the charges through, usually the night before checkout



Yeah, I'm pretty sure it was using multiple credit cards. We have never tried to go seperate them out at the front desk. It makes sense that they could do it if you asked, thanks for that tip.


----------



## castleri

We have done the credit card sorting out thing several times. Each time the person went to the front desk the night before check out and asked to have all charges for room keys x, y and z charged to their credit card instead of the one that had been used at check in.  Another time we just asked them to run the bill showing the charges for each room key and sorted it out ourselves with cash.


----------



## Judique

swich2mac said:
			
		

> Not to open up a can of worms here, really.... but am I understanding that Disney does not differentiate credits on the dining plan?  In other words, are people using a "snack credit" as a "dinner credit"?


I don't think so.  I think it is child credits versus adult credits that are being discussed.


----------



## Dean

> 'm trying not to take offense at your implications about "honesty" and "abuse." Look, it isn't "abuse" to receive what you paid for.


 d-r, I won't go through your entire post, but you have no reason to be offended from what I was intending to say and it's relationship to what you've posted, sorry you took it that direction.   In the situation you described, giving your aunt access to the dining plan directly was clearly outside the rules as posted (for all guests for the LOS).  However, if you told them you needed a card and they knew, or had the opportunity to know, about the DP, the onus is back on them that is exactly what I was talking about.  However, there are people putting bogus kids on their reservation to get extra meals and people lying about the makeup of the group, that is the type of activity I was talking about as "lying and dishonest" and I stand by that statement in those situations.

And as I've said previously, DVC and Disney will have to deal with the situation you describe since the nature of a certain percent of DVC stays is that some people will come and go.


----------



## CarolMN

Deb & Bill said:
			
		

> Even if you are using points at a non-DVC resort, you cannot add the dining package without purchasing the tickets.  The DVC deal is only good at DVC resorts, staying on points.


If you are staying at a non-DVC resort on points, you cannot get the Dining Plan at all.  

The only way to get the DP at a non-DVC resort is to reserve your stay (for cash) through CRO/WDWTC and follow their rules  - i.e., minimum stay, add to room & ticket package.



			
				Deb & Bill said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I wonder if you could add the dining package for cash DVC nights though.


If you book the cash portion via MS, yes.  If you book it via CRO/WDWTC, then no (unless you add the DP to a room & ticket package and meet the minimum stay requirements).

Best wishes -


----------



## pplasky

Dean said:
			
		

> However, there are people putting bogus kids on their reservation to get extra meals and people lying about the makeup of the group, that is the type of activity I was talking about as "lying and dishonest" and I stand by that statement in those situations.




I don't believe this happens often.  I would never even have thought of doing something like this, but dishonest people will find ways to cheat the system.  Of course, repeatingly posting things like this does give people ideas.  I personally do not think sharing your credits with friends or family who may join you for dinner one night is cheating the system.  You paid for the credits, use them how you wish.  Disney is offering the plan to entice people to eat at overinflated prices(and doing a good job at it).  They know that some parents will use their childs credit at a signature restaurant, they don't care because they are using 2 credits instead of one, and disney still makes out.  Believe me, if disney were losing money, they would not be offering the plan.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

I personally feel like this plan will only be around a few seasons and then be discountinued as too many people are taking advantage of it.  I'm sure the main goal was to get guests away from cheaper counter service meals and into more expensive sitdown restaurants and signature dining locations.  At some point they will realize it didn't go anything more than create an absolute nightmare for the restaurant employees (especially if they find a way to distinguish child/adult entrees and the people cheating the system take their frustration out on the servers).


----------



## Sammie

This has probably been covered somewhere in the 40+ pages but humor me and don't make me read it all.   


I know the plan begins when you check in, When does it end? And if it's good through the entire day you check out and you are leaving early how do you get that last day's meals in or do you manage them before the last day.

Thanks for all who have experience with this.


----------



## BCV23

The credits are good until midnight on checkout day. But the credits are per night not per day so there should be no probelm using them even with an early am departure as long as you plan.


----------



## Sammie

I am totally confused by the discussion between Dean and d-r. If the Aunt was not on the plan what did she eat. Are you saying you ordered for 3 adults and just shared the food or did you just eat up the meals earlier if the Aunt had not joined you?  

I do understand Dean's point. The problem at Disney is you have a CM making minimum wage at the Front Desk, issuing room keys who could absolutely care less about the Dining plan and any use of it and you have upper management looking at how the plan is being used or abused and then making the decisions to continue or discontinue. So to say that the CM at the front desk that gave extra keys is aware of policy and how the plan is meant to be used is not accurate nor will that CM be responsible for the changes or discontinuing the program.

A perfect example is what happened at CRT. You had people making reservations for this meal in a "fake" name then giving that reservation and the fake name info to someone that did not make the reservation. The CM at the podium checking in the "fake guest" could care less about it and did nothing to change the situation, even though they were fully aware of what was going on. However upper Disney managment did care and changes were made.  

So Yes I am sure Disney upper management has a master plan for how this program should be used and if abuses result, then either it will be changed or discontinued.


----------



## CarolMN

Sammie said:
			
		

> This has probably been covered somewhere in the 40+ pages but humor me and don't make me read it all.
> 
> 
> I know the plan begins when you check in, When does it end? And if it's good through the entire day you check out and you are leaving early how do you get that last day's meals in or do you manage them before the last day.
> 
> Thanks for all who have experience with this.


You can use the credits anytime you wish between check in and midnight of the day you check out.  

If you are leaving very early on check out day,  I'd suggest you just use the credits up before check out day   -  shouldn't be hard to do, IMHO.

Best wishes -


----------



## Sammie

BCV23 said:
			
		

> The credits are good until midnight on checkout day. But the credits are per night not per day so there should be no probelm using them even with an early am departure as long as you plan.



Do you get the total number of credits when you check in and can use as many as you want when you want, or do you get them each day. 

For example if we save our last full service for a nice breakfast on the day we check out, can we use our CS from the last day earlier in the week, as we tend to leave as soon as we check out at 11am and we would not be hungry again.

I have a feeling that are credits not being used with this plan, as it does take planning.


----------



## Sammie

CarolMN said:
			
		

> You can use the credits anytime you wish between check in and midnight of the day you check out.
> 
> If you are leaving very early on check out day,  I'd suggest you just use the credits up before check out day   -  shouldn't be hard to do, IMHO.
> 
> Best wishes -



Thanks, Carol, you read my mind.


----------



## Dean

pplasky said:
			
		

> I don't believe this happens often.  I would never even have thought of doing something like this, but dishonest people will find ways to cheat the system.  Of course, repeatingly posting things like this does give people ideas.  I personally do not think sharing your credits with friends or family who may join you for dinner one night is cheating the system.  You paid for the credits, use them how you wish.  Disney is offering the plan to entice people to eat at overinflated prices(and doing a good job at it).  They know that some parents will use their childs credit at a signature restaurant, they don't care because they are using 2 credits instead of one, and disney still makes out.  Believe me, if disney were losing money, they would not be offering the plan.


I suspect the flagrant abuses are far more common than you realize.  I doubt discussing it will change what dishonest people will do but I've never been in the camp that says "lets keep things quiet" have I?  And I do see a different level of issue with your last statement but I'd disagree with your final assessment.  Sharing meals with others certainly is beyond the intent of the program, still Disney must decide how to handle this.


			
				calypso*a*go-go said:
			
		

> I personally feel like this plan will only be around a few seasons and then be discountinued as too many people are taking advantage of it.  I'm sure the main goal was to get guests away from cheaper counter service meals and into more expensive sitdown restaurants and signature dining locations.  At some point they will realize it didn't go anything more than create an absolute nightmare for the restaurant employees (especially if they find a way to distinguish child/adult entrees and the people cheating the system take their frustration out on the servers).


A point I've made several times therefore, I agree.


----------



## Chuck S

calypso*a*go-go said:
			
		

> I personally feel like this plan will only be around a few seasons and then be discountinued as too many people are taking advantage of it. I'm sure the main goal was to get guests away from cheaper counter service meals and into more expensive sitdown restaurants and signature dining locations. At some point they will realize it didn't go anything more than create an absolute nightmare for the restaurant employees (especially if they find a way to distinguish child/adult entrees and the people cheating the system take their frustration out on the servers).


 
I think we'll slowly see this plan lose value over the next few years. First, I think the "snack" will be dropped. If the plan is still popular and they see too much abuse, the price will increse slightly. Then they may drop "beverages" or "desserts" from counter service so that only those that really want the convenience of "pre-paid" will continue to purchase it. That is what has happened to dining plans in the past that have been available to DVC members. - Though none of the prior plans have have been as comprehensive (including tip, and basically unlimited food) like the current plan. As it is, the plan doesn't make sense for everyone, especially those with DDE or where every adult in their party tend not to eat a three course dinner daily.


----------



## d-r

Sammie said:
			
		

> I am totally confused by the discussion between Dean and d-r. If the Aunt was not on the plan what did she eat. Are you saying you ordered for 3 adults and just shared the food.



OK I"ll try to describe it, but let me say first that I read Dean's post and realize now that he didn't mean to imply that we were being dishonest. I shouldn't have gotten miffed about that. Sorry.

I absolutely agree that it is dishonest to make up people or to use a child's meal for an adult - the child's meals cost less, and the brochure clearly says that children must order from the child's menu if available. We didn't have any child credits so I"m not sure how they work but the cards clearly say how many adult and how many child credits there are, and I am sure that the computers should be able to tell them apart. 

All I can tell you is what my experience was, Sammie, anybody else might tell you something different.

We stayed three adults (me, wife, mil) and one child under two, who couldn't be on the plan. The room key I had said three adults, 0 children. We checked in on Dec 23rd and this first week was through Jan. 1. Then we switched to points for another week, so we only had the dining plan the first week. Our Aunt came down on that Wed.

So if we would added the aunt to the dining plan she would have to pay for all days, including the four days she wasn't there. We couldn't just add her for the time she would be there. So we didn't add her. In fact, that is what they told us on the phone to do. That would have been sort of stupid because she'd have paid for four days that she wasn't there.

My aunt went out to eat with us. The server brought us a bill. My card said that there was three adults and no children on the plan. And I said there are really only three on the plan. The CMs said it didn't matter and used four meals. We didn't always eat together, we had different combinations of people at different meals or whatever, but I know at least one meal they used four adult credits. Some meals there probably was sharing. Sometimes everybody didn't eat together, etc. But I know at least once they rang up four meals on the plan at one meal. And this was perfectly acceptable and explained to us as how the system works.

The "rules" that I see say that you can use the meals however you want for the length of the stay (for us that was just the first week, because the second week was on points and so a different reservation). They don't say anything about who can eat it or how many credits you can use at a given meal. In fact they are careful to say that it doesn't matter how you use it. 

I paid for the dining plan, I paid whatever was left over on the bill after the dining plan. It was all coming out of my bank account. Nothing was transferred or moved, I was paying for it no matter what day it was or who ate what. The money was always moving straight from my pocket to Mickey's pocket. 

I remember another meal before my aunt got there that some cm friends joined us. They did share some of the appetizers that were from the plan, but we paid for their meals. You know, actually, I don't know if we actually paid for the meal they ordered or not, they threw some money in the pot and the server rang it up. I don't remember anybody ever saying OK, let's see everybody's IDs to figure out which chair gets the dining plan. It doesn't really matter.

There was also a mistake, btw, they rang up our two-year-old as an adult credit at Chef Mickey's when he wasn't old enough to be on the plan in the first place and eats free on buffets in the second place. And he was clearly under 3, we told the server, and they used an adult meal for a kid. So go figure. So stuff happens like that I'm sure.

We also gave away deserts to strangers and I got a takeout the last night for the last two credits, even though I'd already eaten dinner that night and didn't eat it until the next day. I also used 18 snacks in one shot. 

The point is, you can use the credits any way that you like until they are gone or until midnight of your check out day. That's the "rule" and there is no "rule" that you can only use the number of credits that is the number of people on it at a given meal. You don't have to use a certain number a day or a certain number at a meal. You can use more or less than the number of people at a given meal. You can use the credits any way that you would like. That is both how the program is described and how it operates. Again, just my experience and YMMV.


----------



## Dean

d-r said:
			
		

> OK I"ll try to describe it, but let me say first that I read Dean's post and realize now that he didn't mean to imply that we were being dishonest. I shouldn't have gotten miffed about that. Sorry.


Absolutely not a problem.


----------



## conciergekelly

Does anyone know if you need to purchase one day park pass to get the dining plan when you stay at DVC? I was just informed that was the case at the regular resorts. Thanks! 
kelly


----------



## Para2176

I believe for DVC members the dining plan is linked to your length of stay, not the park passes, and must be for the length of your stay.  However, if you want to eat at a restaurant in a particular park, you will have to pay for park access.  There are enough restaurants outside the parks that are on the Dining Plan that you can take advantage of without going into the parks.


----------



## Chuck S

No ticket purchase is required if staying at a DVC resort on stays booked through Member Services. If you book on cash through Disney Reservations, then they require it for DVC just like at a regular WDW resort.


----------



## CarolMN

conciergekelly said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if you need to purchase one day park pass to get the dining plan when you stay at DVC? I was just informed that was the case at the regular resorts. Thanks!
> kelly


No  - you do not have to purchase park admission of any kind to add the Dining Plan to a DVC reservation.  That's a nice perk for DVC members because many of us havev annual or premium annual passes.

Best wishes -


----------



## conciergekelly

Great! Thank you all for the quick reponse. you are all so helpful! Have a great day.


----------



## spoon full of sugar

OK I don't want to upset anyone but I have a ticklish question. Dh, ds and I are thinking of renting points at BWV if possible. I would like to get on the dining plan since doing it through DVC is the only way for us to try it. We are AP holders and Florida residents, no way will I pay rack rate for a room plus full price for tickets I can't put towards next years AP. So long story short, now an extended family member wants to go with us, they don't want the dining plan, won't eat the food, won't pay for it. I have seen were DVC members have said that they don't really check how many stay in your room, I know if I don't put her on the room ressie she can't do emh, but, will I get in trouble with the dining plan? Are they really enforcing the same thing for every one staying in the room at DVC the way they do for packages? I really want the dining, but won't pay for this person (especially since she won't use it) but I will get a lot of flak from extended family if I say no she can't come because I want the dining plan (my extended family doesn't get Disney anyway  ). Can anybody help me?


----------



## CarolMN

spoon full of sugar said:
			
		

> OK I don't want to upset anyone but I have a ticklish question. Dh, ds and I are thinking of renting points at BWV if possible. I would like to get on the dining plan since doing it through DVC is the only way for us to try it. We are AP holders and Florida residents, no way will I pay rack rate for a room plus full price for tickets I can't put towards next years AP. So long story short, now an extended family member wants to go with us, they don't want the dining plan, won't eat the food, won't pay for it. I have seen were DVC members have said that they don't really check how many stay in your room, I know if I don't put her on the room ressie she can't do emh, but, will I get in trouble with the dining plan? Are they really enforcing the same thing for every one staying in the room at DVC the way they do for packages? I really want the dining, but won't pay for this person (especially since she won't use it) but I will get a lot of flak from extended family if I say no she can't come because I want the dining plan (my extended family doesn't get Disney anyway  ). Can anybody help me?


The policy is that everyone in the room must get the dining plan for the entire length of the stay.  The policy is the same for DVC as it is for CRO/WDWTC, except that DVC members do not have to buy tickets.  Sorry, no one here can give you permission to ignore the policy by sneaking another perosn into the room.  Perhaps the person you rent from can ask MS if they will allow an exception.  If not, your choice is between not getting the DP, paying for your family tag-along or telling your extended family that you can't afford to pay for the food portion of the package for the tag-along  and maybe something will work out for her next time.

Best wishes -


----------



## NMW

Dean said:
			
		

> I've always said that Disney is very inconsistent and if they chose not to enforce the rules that only hurt them, that is their right.  My obligation is to be honest and forthright.  However, not enforcing or not saying anything and not caring are totally different issues.  You can rest assured that someone in a position of decision does care.  But these type of issues are what did in the FnF plan and will likely be the death of this plan as well if these types of abuses continue.




I have no experience with the FNF plan.  I do however have experience with the Dreammaker silver plan which was in effect right before the MYW dining plan.  With that plan a "credit" was called a "wish" and they were pooled.  Meaning that for a family of 4 (2 adults/2 kids) you could pay oop pocket for 2 kids meals at Flying Fish and use "their" wishes for the 2 adult meals.  Maybe Disney didn't care if people used the silver plan this way, so that's why they allow people to use the MYW plan this way.  I have no idea.      What I do know is that LOTS of posters on the restaurant board report being encouraged by CM's to do this over and over again, not just at the restaurants themselves (where tip can be a factor), but by dining line CM's when making ADR's.  I don't understand why Disney didn't seperate adult and children's credits when they changed the price of the plan in Jan.  They must know that people are doing this.  I'm starting to think either the number of people doing this with the dining plan is so small to even worry about, or that they simply don't care.  I seriously doubt Disney is losing money with this plan.  It is incredibly popular and seems to keep people onsite.  For what it's worth, I don't plan to use the dining plan this way.  We decided that if we ate at a signature meal this coming trip, we'd pay oop for an entire meal to save the credits.  Now if we were at the signature restaurant and a CM was urging me to just pay oop for the kids meals...     I can understand people just taking a CM's advice.  Now adding a fake child is just so clearly wrong, I can't understand how these people sleep at night!


----------



## DebIreland

spoon full of sugar said:
			
		

> OK I don't want to upset anyone but I have a ticklish question. Dh, ds and I are thinking of renting points at BWV if possible. I would like to get on the dining plan since doing it through DVC is the only way for us to try it. We are AP holders and Florida residents, no way will I pay rack rate for a room plus full price for tickets I can't put towards next years AP. So long story short, now an extended family member wants to go with us, they don't want the dining plan, won't eat the food, won't pay for it. I have seen were DVC members have said that they don't really check how many stay in your room, I know if I don't put her on the room ressie she can't do emh, but, will I get in trouble with the dining plan? Are they really enforcing the same thing for every one staying in the room at DVC the way they do for packages? I really want the dining, but won't pay for this person (especially since she won't use it) but I will get a lot of flak from extended family if I say no she can't come because I want the dining plan (my extended family doesn't get Disney anyway  ). Can anybody help me?



Are you hoping to stay in a studio or a 1 or 2 bed villa? If it's a villa perhaps you could get separate studios instead, booked in 2 separate reservations of course and you can add the DP to your one. Just a thought. Other than that, if it were me, I would just tell her that you've researched the DP and it's the way you want to go. The other option is for her to get the DP but for you to use some of her credits towards a couple of dinner shows or signature restaurants and pay something towards the cost of her DP.

EDITED because I replied to the wrong post


----------



## DebIreland

NMW said:
			
		

> Now adding a fake child is just so clearly wrong, I can't understand how these people sleep at night!



It gives me the creeps. Outside of the morality (or lack of) I just couldn't imagine pretending to have another child and making up a name and age etc. CREEPY!!!!!


----------



## Sammie

DebIreland said:
			
		

> It gives me the creeps. Outside of the morality (or lack of) I just couldn't imagine pretending to have another child and making up a name and age etc. CREEPY!!!!!



I totally agree, but then it makes me very uncomfortable reading posts where people know from the onset what they are asking to do is against policy. 

If you know it's wrong, then either don't do it or at least keep it to yourself. I find it very depressing to think that so many people have decided rules or policies pertand to someone else.   

And even worse that as more and more abuse policy we all suffer for it. I sincerely doubt the dining plan will last very long for DVC members due to abuse.


----------



## DebIreland

I agree. Am I the only one who is galled by the fact if I get the DP my 10 and 12 year olds will be eating scraps of dinner at a cost of 38 dollars a day whilst fully grown ADULTS, possibly seated alongside us, will be enjoying 3 course meals at a cost of 11 dollars a day by using their childrens' credits? Not to open *THAT* can of worms again (which I've debated to death on another thread) but honestly, outside of personal morals, outside of the debate as to whether it's a glitch or a definite policy I just cannot see the fairness in such a situation. Oh how I dearly wish that Disney would offer a choice to parents of 10 to 14 year olds i.e. allow them to decide whether to get the child's plan or the adult's plan for their child. This would be very fair, especially if they started differentiating between the adult/child credits (my second wish) because that would avoid any 12 (or 13 or 14) year old big eaters paying a child's price and eating an adult's meal. Justice for all. Yay!!


----------



## PinMan

do they go by nites or days ? example  if you check in at 4 pm do you have to pay for that day ?or if you leave at 10 am to go home ?either way its a lost day.


----------



## Chuck S

It is for the number of nights of your reservation.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

DebIreland said:
			
		

> I agree. Am I the only one who is galled by the fact if I get the DP my 10 and 12 year olds will be eating scraps of dinner at a cost of 38 dollars a day whilst fully grown ADULTS, possibly seated alongside us, will be enjoying 3 course meals at a cost of 11 dollars a day by using their childrens' credits?



As the mother of a 12 & 11 year old, I hear you loud and clear and couldn't agree more!


----------



## Sammie

PinMan said:
			
		

> do they go by nites or days ? example  if you check in at 4 pm do you have to pay for that day ?or if you leave at 10 am to go home ?either way its a lost day.



Hopefully someone will correct me if wrong, as I am still working my way through this too. If you stay 5 nights you will get 5TS, 5 CS and 5 snacks per person for your stay. When you use them is up to you as they are good from the time you check in until midnight on the day you check out.

So on the day you check in you could use one TS for dinner and the day you check out you could use one CS for breakfast, then use the others during the week including your other snack.

I think that way you don't lose any, at least that is the way I plan to make it work.


----------



## Sammie

Question: which if this has been answered my apologies for asking again. 

Some menus listed entrees for 2, can you order them and use 2 TS credits?


----------



## starwood

I believe the credits are used per restaurant.  You should be able to order anything on the menu at a 1 TS restaurant for 1 TS credit.  If the restaurant is 2 TS credits then that should be what you are charged.  Am I right?


----------



## melk

I didn't read through this entire thread so forgive me if this has already been asked, but:

Let's say you are splitting your stay between two resorts (we're maybe thinking a few nights at the Poly using points, then the remaining week at OKW, again on points).  Could we get the dining plan for our nights at the Poly only?  (I'm assuming this is maybe a yes if we book the trips separately, not a connected reservation)


----------



## pplasky

Sammie said:
			
		

> And even worse that as more and more abuse policy we all suffer for it. I sincerely doubt the dining plan will last very long for DVC members due to abuse.



If the abuse is widespread, it's not just with DVC members.  From the sounds of it, many DVC members are not even going to use the plan.  Disney may change the plan, or take it away, but they have had a version of it for years, offering more than just food.  I am sure they know what they are doing.  I would think they would enforce the child credits before totally abolishing any type of program that keeps people on property over a long period of time.


----------



## CarolMN

melk said:
			
		

> I didn't read through this entire thread so forgive me if this has already been asked, but:
> 
> Let's say you are splitting your stay between two resorts (we're maybe thinking a few nights at the Poly using points, then the remaining week at OKW, again on points).  Could we get the dining plan for our nights at the Poly only?  (I'm assuming this is maybe a yes if we book the trips separately, not a connected reservation)


Only if you book the POLY stay via CRO/WDWTC (for cash) and meet the "regular" requirements (add the DP to a minimum 3 night room & ticket package).  

The Dining Plan is not available to you for the Poly stay if you book the Poly stay with points.  MS can only add the DP for points stays at one of the DVC resorts.

Best wishes -


----------



## BCV23

pplasky said:
			
		

> If the abuse is widespread, it's not just with DVC members.  From the sounds of it, many DVC members are not even going to use the plan.  Disney may change the plan, or take it away, but they have had a version of it for years, offering more than just food.  I am sure they know what they are doing.  I would think they would enforce the child credits before totally abolishing any type of program that keeps people on property over a long period of time.



I agree with you. The DDP seems very successful judging by the crowds in the restaurants. Can't imagine WDW stopping it. Tinkering with it, raising prices, etc. but as you said there has always been a dining package of one type or another.

I also agree that the idea of phantom children is sad and creepy. 

It will be interesting to see if WDW does break out child credits/adult credits. Perhaps it is not as easy to do as it would seem. I have been told by a manager in a hotel that the reservation system is hopelessly complex. But if that can't get sorted out, the rest of us will surely pay in increased prices to cover for the cheaters whether we purchase the plan or not.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

One thing we need to keep in mind is that the people posting on the DISBoard giving tips on how to cheat the system are only a very small percentage of overall visitors to WDW...so I'm hoping the abuse isn't as widespread as we think.


----------



## NMW

DebIreland said:
			
		

> I agree. Am I the only one who is galled by the fact if I get the DP my 10 and 12 year olds will be eating scraps of dinner at a cost of 38 dollars a day whilst fully grown ADULTS, possibly seated alongside us, will be enjoying 3 course meals at a cost of 11 dollars a day by using their childrens' credits? Not to open *THAT* can of worms again (which I've debated to death on another thread) but honestly, outside of personal morals, outside of the debate as to whether it's a glitch or a definite policy I just cannot see the fairness in such a situation. Oh how I dearly wish that Disney would offer a choice to parents of 10 to 14 year olds i.e. allow them to decide whether to get the child's plan or the adult's plan for their child. This would be very fair, especially if they started differentiating between the adult/child credits (my second wish) because that would avoid any 12 (or 13 or 14) year old big eaters paying a child's price and eating an adult's meal. Justice for all. Yay!!




I know how you feel about 10 year old thing.  When I added the dining plan to my reservation, MS said it would be 2 adults and 3 children.  I pointed out that my oldest turns 10 1 month before our trip, and wouldn't he therefore be an "adult"???  She corrected it and we will pay the adult price for him.  I don't feel comfortable lying about his age, and I had given MS their birthdates before anyway.  I would certainly want him to order an adult entree now that we paid an adult price.  Fortunately he likes steak and prime rib.  I don't care if that's what he orders every night!  I do wish they had a junior price or something that allowed kids to order off either a kids menu or a smaller portion adult menu.  I know all kids are different though.  My oldest son has a friend who is so skinny you can see all his ribs.  I've watched him eat 5 big slices of pizza, 15 hot wings, 3 pieces of fryed chicken, and 2 pieces of cake.  He is 9 and his mother says he eats like this all the time.  I would be taking that kid to buffets at Disney if he was mine!


----------



## LakeAriel

CarolMN said:
			
		

> The policy is that everyone in the room must get the dining plan for the entire length of the stay.  The policy is the same for DVC as it is for CRO/WDWTC, except that DVC members do not have to buy tickets.  Sorry, no one here can give you permission to ignore the policy by sneaking another perosn into the room.  Perhaps the person you rent from can ask MS if they will allow an exception.  If not, your choice is between not getting the DP, paying for your family tag-along or telling your extended family that you can't afford to pay for the food portion of the package for the tag-along  and maybe something will work out for her next time.
> 
> Best wishes -



Another problem with this would be she may not be able to use the pool because she would have neither a key or wrist band


----------



## Sammie

Until the DP became available to DVC members I had read very little about it as I knew we would never book a package. However after it became available to members I started reading the threads here and some of it was very confusing to me. Alot of misinformation about what you can and can not do. 

So I went to the Restaurant Forum and asked a question about whether you could use 2 credits for items on the menu that are listed for 2 people. Certain restaurants offer appetizers, entress, and desserts for 2 people. 

My question was if 2 people in our party want to order one of these items can we do it and use 2 credits. I did not see where this would be any different than using 2 seperate credits for 2 seperate items. For example order the dessert sampler for 2 and use 2 dessert credits vs. ordering 2 seperate desserts.

I was told that no you can't, as others have tried and were denied. 

So I did some calling and this is what I found out.

I spoke with someone in Food and Beverage for the entire property and yes you can order the items for 2. They stated they do realize that at Disney due to the size of the property and hundreds of restaurants that policy does not always filter down to the frontline. 

However if guests wish to use 2 credits to purchase an item be it appetizer, entree, or dessert then it would be the same as purchasing 2 seperate items as 2 credits would still be used. 

They suggested if you run into problems with this on the server level, ask to speak to the manager as they are all aware of the policy. 

*Everyone just needs to understand a 2 person item requires 2 credits. * 

And an interesting PS. They are very aware of the abuses or attempt to abuse the dining program and are studying ways to tweak it to prevent this. And also interestingly enough are very much aware of the Refillable mug situation and are working on that too. So they do care and are aware that the frontline CM is not helping the situation by not enforcing policy.


----------



## BCV23

I admit to being confused by your post Sammie.

The plan does not break down into individual courses. You do not get so many dessert credits for instance. Rather you get one table service meal per night of your stay. Using that credit entitles you to one entree, one appetizer, one dessert and one non alcoholic beverage. You don't need to order each course but neither can you save a course for future use.

It makes perfect sense for restaurants to refuse a patron a dessert intended for two unless two people on the plan are ordering it to share. It makes no sense to me to refuse that request if two people are sharing it and using two credits for their meal...or four in the case of a signature restaurant.


----------



## Sammie

BCV23 said:
			
		

> I admit to being confused by your post Sammie.
> 
> The plan does not break down into individual courses. You do not get so many dessert credits for instance. Rather you get one table service meal per night of your stay. Using that credit entitles you to one entree, one appetizer, one dessert and one non alcoholic beverage. You don't need to order each course but neither can you save a course for future use.
> 
> It makes perfect sense for restaurants to refuse a patron a dessert intended for two unless two people on the plan are ordering it to share. It makes no sense to me to refuse that request if two people are sharing it and using two credits for their meal...or four in the case of a signature restaurant.



yes that is what i was trying to find out can 2 people order it and share and therefore use up 2 credits. I was told on the Restaurant board, no you cant. But Disney said yes you can.

For example the Yachtsman Steakhouse offers a Dessert Sampler Platter for Two -- chef's sampling of our desserts $11. 

If you want to order this using the dining plan, it requires the use of 2 guests' dessert credits. Or we could order seperately and get for example one cheesecake and one chocolate cake.

Does that help.


----------



## BCV23

I'm trying to say there is no seperate dessert credit.

Just a total meal credit.

It completely makes sense to me that one person could not order a dessert intended for two.

But two people should be able to share it using their two credits. Strange that folks say no.


----------



## Dean

BCV23 said:
			
		

> I'm trying to say there is no seperate dessert credit.
> 
> Just a total meal credit.
> 
> It completely makes sense to me that one person could not order a dessert intended for two.
> 
> But two people should be able to share it using their two credits. Strange that folks say no.


It would all depend on the rules in place.  Disney would have to include that wording in the rules to enforce it that way.  Otherwise, I'd say a dessert is a dessert.


----------



## FayeW

I admit that I did not read all 42 pages of this post, but I want to make sure I understand what I DID read  . If I rent points from a DVC member for a one night stay at BCV, I can buy the DDP for everyone in my party and I do NOT have to buy park tickets? 

We would have 2 adults & 2 kids (both considered adult by age) so the dining plan would cost $151.96. I would then have 2 full days (day of check in and day of check out) to use all my credits? If so, I would have one TS at Le Cellier, paying cash for my children to eat from the kid's menu., and still have 2 credits to use the next night at LTT, where I could pay for 2 of our meals. So, in addition to the $151.96 for the meal plan, I would pay approx $20. cash at Le Cellier for my kid's burgers, tax & tip, and approx $75. for 2 dinners at LTT, including tax & tip. We could easily use the 4 CS credits over the 2 days by splitting the meals, and still have the 4 snack credits. We could try two nice TS restaurants we've never tried, and basically have most of our meals for 2 days paid for less than $250. By looking at the menu's at Le Cellier, I believe that the bill for my husband's & my meal could easily exceed $100, so this seems to be excellent value for us! (Is my math right, and do I really not have to buy park tickets?)


----------



## CarolMN

FayeW said:
			
		

> I admit that I did not read all 42 pages of this post, but I want to make sure I understand what I DID read  . If I rent points from a DVC member for a one night stay at BCV, I can buy the DDP for everyone in my party and I do NOT have to buy park tickets?
> 
> We would have 2 adults & 2 kids (both considered adult by age) so the dining plan would cost $151.96. I would then have 2 full days (day of check in and day of check out) to use all my credits? If so, I would have one TS at Le Cellier, paying cash for my children to eat from the kid's menu., and still have 2 credits to use the next night at LTT, where I could pay for 2 of our meals. So, in addition to the $151.96 for the meal plan, I would pay approx $20. cash at Le Cellier for my kid's burgers, tax & tip, and approx $75. for 2 dinners at LTT, including tax & tip. We could easily use the 4 CS credits over the 2 days by splitting the meals, and still have the 4 snack credits. We could try two nice TS restaurants we've never tried, and basically have most of our meals for 2 days paid for less than $250. By looking at the menu's at Le Cellier, I believe that the bill for my husband's & my meal could easily exceed $100, so this seems to be excellent value for us! (Is my math right, and do I really not have to buy park tickets?)


You won't have to pay for park tickets to add the Dining Plan to your points rental.  However, I am not sure if the DP is available for 1 night stays  - there may be a minimum length of stay requirment to add the DP.   Maybe someone else who has asked MS about that will post.

Best wishes -


----------



## BCV23

Dean said:
			
		

> It would all depend on the rules in place.  Disney would have to include that wording in the rules to enforce it that way.  Otherwise, I'd say a dessert is a dessert.



Do you mean that unless there is some written rule, one person should be able to order a dessert listed on the menu as for two?  

Sammie, we haven't done the new plan but used to do the Old Gold Key plan when we only went to WDW once a year. From day one, San Angel Inn had Queso Fundido listed as an appetizer for two. We were always able to order it to share. Most typically we would order two which we split among our family of five. We never had any problem doing so.

Of course, after all these years that Epcot has been open, Queso Fundido is off the menu as of a month or two ago. I hope it is not because people were insisting on ordering it for one person because there was no written rule  other than the stipulation on the menu. 

It had morphed anyway into a rather bland presentation but we are still sad to see it gone.


----------



## JLS

Hi -

Would appreciate your help with this.  We are going to be at the Beach Club from May 19-29, which spans two weekends.  We have a 2 bedroom suite.  Me, my husband and our 1 year old son will be there the whole time and want to get the dining plan (2 adult plans).  My best friend is flying in from Colorado to join us only for the first weekend (19-22nd).  Then we are "on our own" for a few days, and then my mom and sister are flying in to join us for the second weekend.  

From what I understand about the dining plan rules, everyone has to order the dining plan for the duration of the reservation.  Given our situation, are we precluded from getting the dining plan?  I think that our guests would probably agree to get the plan, but obviously they won't be there the whole time like we will be.  

Any way to deal with this situation, or are we out of luck?

Thanks.

-Jenn


----------



## Disneyhappy

I have sort of a similar situation with my niece joining us for a weekend. I currently have ressies with points for 5 nights and $ for the 2 weekend nights. To get the dining plan for my niece without having to pay for her for the whole 7 days, I would have to unlink my ressies (5 days of points and 2 days of cash). With the ressies unlinked, I would not be guaranteed that we won't have to switch rooms after the first 5 days of our point stay.

So, the answer is that you could probably work things out by separating your ressies and having them unlinked if you are not concerned about the possibility of having to switch rooms. I would also check out the DVC dining thread for other possible answers. (Sorry but I don't know how to post links.)


----------



## senecabeach

If I were you...I would call MS and get an *"Official"* answer.

BTW...I'll be there the same time and also in a 2 bdrm!!!!!  

Please let us know how you made out??


----------



## Dean

BCV23 said:
			
		

> Do you mean that unless there is some written rule, one person should be able to order a dessert listed on the menu as for two?


No, what I meant is that for Disney to prevent one ordering a dessert meant for two, they'd either have to specifically state this is not possible within the rules OR they'd have to offer the same dessert for one as an alternative.  I haven't seen the paperwork that accompanies the DP, with previous programs, it was usually far more specific than anything else out there.


----------



## Donna

CarolMN said:
			
		

> You won't have to pay for park tickets to add the Dining Plan to your points rental.  However, I am not sure if the DP is available for 1 night stays  - there may be a minimum length of stay requirment to add the DP.   Maybe someone else who has asked MS about that will post.
> 
> Best wishes -



I believe it is a minimum 3 night stay for the dining plan.


----------



## Dean

JLS said:
			
		

> Hi -
> 
> Would appreciate your help with this.  We are going to be at the Beach Club from May 19-29, which spans two weekends.  We have a 2 bedroom suite.  Me, my husband and our 1 year old son will be there the whole time and want to get the dining plan (2 adult plans).  My best friend is flying in from Colorado to join us only for the first weekend (19-22nd).  Then we are "on our own" for a few days, and then my mom and sister are flying in to join us for the second weekend.
> 
> From what I understand about the dining plan rules, everyone has to order the dining plan for the duration of the reservation.  Given our situation, are we precluded from getting the dining plan?  I think that our guests would probably agree to get the plan, but obviously they won't be there the whole time like we will be.
> 
> Any way to deal with this situation, or are we out of luck?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> -Jenn


I asked MS this question in regards to an II exchange.  I specifically asked in regards to the situation where we'd have guests not there are the beginning but coming and going during our stay.  The response was all guests, all days and in regards to an II exchange, 7 days even if you only actually stayed for 5.


----------



## westjones

Sorry if this has been asked.

Is there a minimum stay you need to stay at a DVC to use the Dining Plan?

In otherwords.  We are staying one night on points at BCV after our Disney Cruise.  Can I get the dining plan for that one night?
Thanks,
DJ


----------



## LSchrow

Dean said:
			
		

> I asked MS this question in regards to an II exchange.  I specifically asked in regards to the situation where we'd have guests not there are the beginning but coming and going during our stay.  The response was all guests, all days and in regards to an II exchange, 7 days even if you only actually stayed for 5.



this looks like a situation where YMMV dependent upon the exact situation ~ there are so many variables (DVC owner, exchange, etc)  
my "situation": DH & i (the DVC owners) are going 8/27 thru 9/1 (BWV studio, with DP). DH leaves on 9/1 when my parents & DB & family come down (using our points, into a BWV 2bdrm with DP) for 8 days. i'm staying in their villa the first 2 or 3 nights of their vacation.....

MS said to add myself to their ressie (for partial stay) at their check-in, without DP, but with ME (which i really WANT   ).
they said i canNOT get DP for the few days in their villa (no biggie, i'll pay cash   ), & that it won't affect their DP arrangements.

i hope this works cos i REALLY want to spend some time with my parents & DB/family (we watch one another's pets on vacations, so i've never been there with them....& i'm SOOOOOOO excited!!!   )

<crossing fingers>


----------



## BCV23

Dean said:
			
		

> No, what I meant is that for Disney to prevent one ordering a dessert meant for two, they'd either have to specifically state this is not possible within the rules OR they'd have to offer the same dessert for one as an alternative.  I haven't seen the paperwork that accompanies the DP, with previous programs, it was usually far more specific than anything else out there.



I disagree. I think that the stipulation on the menu that a course is for two people is sufficient to preclude someone being allowed to order it for one.

I haven't seen the paperwork for this plan either but have for the old Gold Plans, Gold Key plans, etc.. I'll have to look at them but don't recall any thing that speciifc in them. But it is just common sense.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

westjones said:
			
		

> Sorry if this has been asked.
> 
> Is there a minimum stay you need to stay at a DVC to use the Dining Plan?
> 
> In otherwords.  We are staying one night on points at BCV after our Disney Cruise.  Can I get the dining plan for that one night?
> Thanks,
> DJ



I believe I read on another post that someone was successful getting the plan for a one night stay.  Be sure and post if you call MS and get a different response.


----------



## Pembo

I have it for a 2 night stay.


----------



## DebIreland

westjones said:
			
		

> Sorry if this has been asked.
> 
> Is there a minimum stay you need to stay at a DVC to use the Dining Plan?
> 
> In otherwords.  We are staying one night on points at BCV after our Disney Cruise.  Can I get the dining plan for that one night?
> Thanks,
> DJ



I'm not certain but I know that if you get a quote on the Disney website for one night at a resort it gives you the option of the Dining Plan. I presume it's the same for DVC.


----------



## Dean

LSchrow said:
			
		

> this looks like a situation where YMMV dependent upon the exact situation ~ there are so many variables (DVC owner, exchange, etc)
> my "situation": DH & i (the DVC owners) are going 8/27 thru 9/1 (BWV studio, with DP). DH leaves on 9/1 when my parents & DB & family come down (using our points, into a BWV 2bdrm with DP) for 8 days. i'm staying in their villa the first 2 or 3 nights of their vacation.....
> 
> MS said to add myself to their ressie (for partial stay) at their check-in, without DP, but with ME (which i really WANT   ).
> they said i canNOT get DP for the few days in their villa (no biggie, i'll pay cash   ), & that it won't affect their DP arrangements.


I have no doubt.  Just like the LOS admission was for well, LOS.  But DVC would let you drop the first or last day and frequently both.  My guess is the norm is that they will force you to pay for anyone on the ressie at check in but not worry about anyone added later.  I doubt they'd have a way to even do it for the day after check in other than canceling and redoing the reservation and starting all over.  It will be interesting to see the posts once this gets started.  I'm sure experiences will be all over the place.


----------



## Dean

BCV23 said:
			
		

> I disagree. I think that the stipulation on the menu that a course is for two people is sufficient to preclude someone being allowed to order it for one.
> 
> I haven't seen the paperwork for this plan either but have for the old Gold Plans, Gold Key plans, etc.. I'll have to look at them but don't recall any thing that speciifc in them. But it is just common sense.


OK to disagree, and we do.  I'd be willing to bet my membership against yours that I could get that very dessert unless the paperwork specifically precluded it though possibly a smaller version.


----------



## BCV23

Sorry I bet only when I'm certain of the outcome.

So do you also protest menus that state no substitutions?


----------



## Dean

BCV23 said:
			
		

> Sorry I bet only when I'm certain of the outcome.
> 
> So do you also protest menus that state no substitutions?


Me too other than maybe just for fun, like in Trading places, and no to your menu question.


----------



## DebbieB

westjones said:
			
		

> Sorry if this has been asked.
> 
> Is there a minimum stay you need to stay at a DVC to use the Dining Plan?
> 
> In otherwords.  We are staying one night on points at BCV after our Disney Cruise.  Can I get the dining plan for that one night?
> Thanks,
> DJ



I was just looking at the announcement on the member website.  It doesn't say anything about a minimum stay.

We ate at Alfredo's on the CP Package in 12/04 and they had a dessert sampler, the waiter specifically said it could only be used with the package if shared by 2 people.


----------



## BCV23

LSchrow said:
			
		

> this looks like a situation where YMMV dependent upon the exact situation ~ there are so many variables (DVC owner, exchange, etc)
> my "situation": DH & i (the DVC owners) are going 8/27 thru 9/1 (BWV studio, with DP). DH leaves on 9/1 when my parents & DB & family come down (using our points, into a BWV 2bdrm with DP) for 8 days. i'm staying in their villa the first 2 or 3 nights of their vacation.....
> 
> MS said to add myself to their ressie (for partial stay) at their check-in, without DP, but with ME (which i really WANT   ).
> they said i canNOT get DP for the few days in their villa (no biggie, i'll pay cash   ), & that it won't affect their DP arrangements.
> 
> <crossing fingers>



As I posted somewhere in this thread we may have a similar situation and I got conflicting advice from MS.

On a future trip my DH may only be there for the first night of the reservation. I was told we couldn't do the plan unless it was as the rules state: everyone on the reservation for every night of the stay.

But who knows maybe I asked the questions differently or DVC/Disney Dining is making adjustments already. When did you call Lschrow? I called a week and a half ago or so.


----------



## n2mm

starwood said:
			
		

> I believe the credits are used per restaurant.  You should be able to order anything on the menu at a 1 TS restaurant for 1 TS credit.  If the restaurant is 2 TS credits then that should be what you are charged.  Am I right?



Actually there are exceptions to what can be ordered on the dining plan.  Even last week while at LeCellier, the server was explaining to the table next to us, what was "allowed" on the plan.  Deserts for 2--sampler tray--could be ordered but will require 2 desert credits--meaning it has to be split by 2 people.  I found when we use the DDP, it's easier to tell the server at the beginning and they will tell you what you can and cannot order.  At one place we were able to add shrimp on the side (kona), and at another place (concourse) it would cost extra.  Most of the servers are great about the DDP now and will guide you so that there are no surprises.  We plan to do it again in April, but used it last year during their free dining special.  It was great.


----------



## RichieGraciemom

YOu must be it for the entire stay of your dvc ressie.  it is counted by the nights you stay and starts at checkin.


----------



## LSchrow

BCV23 said:
			
		

> As I posted somewhere in this thread we may have a similar situation and I got conflicting advice from MS.
> 
> On a future trip my DH may only be there for the first night of the reservation. I was told we couldn't do the plan unless it was as the rules state: everyone on the reservation for every night of the stay.
> 
> But who knows maybe I asked the questions differently or DVC/Disney Dining is making adjustments already. When did you call Lschrow? I called a week and a half ago or so.


actually i saw your post, & wondered why the diff answers from MS......  
i called about 2 weeks ago. the only real "variable" i can see is that i'll be there (with the DP, on a diff ressie) PRIOR to staying as a guest with my parents/DB.

i'll prob call again (this time making a note of the person i speak to), just to verify.


----------



## BCV23

LSchrow said:
			
		

> actually i saw your post, & wondered why the diff answers from MS......
> i called about 2 weeks ago. the only real "variable" i can see is that i'll be there (with the DP, on a diff ressie) PRIOR to staying as a guest with my parents/DB.
> 
> i'll prob call again (this time making a note of the person i speak to), just to verify.



That is interesting. I won't bother MS again until my husband's plans are more certain but will you please let us know what you learn if you do call again?

 I still haven't made ARs because they will be different if we do try the DP. Perhaps I should just for get about it this trip.

I would not think the earlier reservation would matter since it is a seperate reservation.


----------



## Sammie

Now that DVC can get the Dining Plan I have studied and studied this situation, read every thread I can find on the Restaurants Board including a very interesting one that lists the best CS meals to get the most food and I see a reoccurring problem, Too Much Food.

One of the things we love most about DVC and going to Disney often is the ability to have a light breakfast in our villa and tour the parks with no plan or schedule. Certainly we plan some special FS meals but not every night. We almost always go in the summer due to jobs and extended family with kids coming and going during our stay. With the heat, I just cannot imagine eating an appetizer, entree and dessert every night and then going to a park and riding.  

Usually our family might share an appetizer especially if we plan to get a dessert or even share that. I just cannot see all of us with appetizer, entree and dessert I think we would feel like Henry VIII and begin to look like him.  

Am I in the minority here, do people really go to Disney and eat 3 full meals every day? I know it is a huge savings if you truly eat that much, but I am not sure that we would use all of the food or at least would feel guilty for wasting it, or miserable for eating it all.   

Also do any of you feel your leisurely touring the parks will be hindered by nightly ADRs at FS restaurants. The weather is a huge consideration for us too. In the summer I would hate to have an ADR at the Contemporary, staying at SSR, and need to be there during a major thunderstorm and can't cancel because I need to eat this meal.

Any thoughts?


----------



## bobbiwoz

Isn't it 1 table service, 1 counter service and 1 snack per day?  We have an annual pass and bought the DDE card, and it seems to work for us.  Very often we have leftovers, or at least I do, from our table service dinner and that mostly serves for my lunch, and we have breakfast in the room. Yes, I think that the dining plan would be too much food for us.

Bobbi


----------



## jekjones1558

ADRs were the deciding factor for us.  We usually book 2 or more rooms and we could choose to get the dining plan for the occupants of one room and not the other, then, essentially share the dining credits if we wished.  (I posted this scenario and called MS and was told it is legal to do this).  This would take care of the "too much food" issue.  But the deal breaker for us was being tied to ADRs.  We have come to greatly dislike being tied to any kind of schedule.  We often eat off-site in order to NOT have to deal with making ressies way in advance.  I realize that for many folks ADRs are no problem at all, but for us flexibility during vacation is a top priority.  That is why we got a DDE card instead.  We figure we'll easily get $60 worth of benefit with it and still have complete freedom in dining.


----------



## Sammie

bobbiwoz said:
			
		

> Isn't it 1 table service, 1 counter service and 1 snack per day?  We have an annual pass and bought the DDE card, and it seems to work for us.  Very often we have leftovers, or at least I do, from our table service dinner and that mostly serves for my lunch, and we have breakfast in the room. Yes, I think that the dining plan would be too much food for us.
> 
> Bobbi



You are correct. For one person during a 5 night stay it would be.
5CS meals: entree, dessert and drink
5FS: appetizer, entree, dessert, and drink
5 snacks. 

I think the DDE card is sounding more like what we need.


----------



## Sammie

jekjones1558 said:
			
		

> ADRs were the deciding factor for us.  We usually book 2 or more rooms and we could choose to get the dining plan for the occupants of one room and not the other, then, essentially share the dining credits if we wished.  (I posted this scenario and called MS and was told it is legal to do this).  This would take care of the "too much food" issue.  But the deal breaker for us was being tied to ADRs.  We have come to greatly dislike being tied to any kind of schedule.  We often eat off-site in order to NOT have to deal with making ressies way in advance.  I realize that for many folks ADRs are no problem at all, but for us flexibility during vacation is a top priority.  That is why we got a DDE card instead.  We figure we'll easily get $60 worth of benefit with it and still have complete freedom in dining.



This sounds like us. In a 10 night stay I might book 2 or 3 ADRs before I arrive, the rest we decide on when we arrive or even that day. Also having a car we do go off site to eat also, especially to Panerra Bread.


----------



## pamjb

DH and I were the recipient of the free dining plan when it was offered in the fall.  Since we made bery few in the park TS meals.   We did take the no-kids opportunity to visit some different resorts and used our table service credits there.  For us, it was too much food.   We used most of our snack credits at Epcot at the F&W kiosks.  Had a few snack and counter service left the last day that we used to get a meal for our plane trip home.  I am going againto WDW in March and have decided against the dining plan, using our DDE instead.


----------



## Jen D

It is a lot of food-- but even if you don't order it all you usually still come out ahead.

We did it recently on a 2 night stay and that was stressful because we really did feel like we couldn't miss our ADRs or change plans without risking wasting credits. 

But for a week stay I don't think I'd worry so much--- if we decided to skip an ADR and stay in I'd try to squeeze in a signature meal to use the credits later in the week (Citricos? Go ahead, twist my arm!)

During our recent visit-- we were onsite 2 days with the dining plan and offsite a week without. Although we made a few ADRs before leaving town, many were made that that week, that day, sometimes within an hour before our seating. Maybe not possible in the busy season, but we had no problem making short notice ressies. Of course you have to be willing to be flexible.

But it does sound like DDE is right for you. Also, if you like to have a drink with your meal... DDE is great.


----------



## allshookup

I know people say that you don't have to order it all even though you can. Just keep in mind that the servers make a gratiuty percentage off what you do order, & they really push you to order EVERYTHING. At least that was our experience at many of the restaurants. Even though I still didn't eat everything, just trying a few bites of this & a few bites of that really did make me sick at times. I actually had to leave DQ & meet the rest of my family back at the room because I was feeling so ill after a huge meal at Wolfgang Pucks. We have the DDE card now & I much prefer to eat when & what I want when I feel hungry. However, my DH just LOVED the dining plan & wants to get it again if we go for Thanksgiving week. I am considering it since we will only be there for a few days & now that we have DVC, I can pack leftovers & desserts to save for later.


----------



## Beca

Sammie...I am totally with you on this one...we just don't eat that much food!!!  This is especially true if the weather is warm (or hot).  There are many, many times where we will have a light bfast in the room, and split a CS meal for supper....that's it.  Then, we come back to our room, we might cook some popcorn, or eat some cheese and crackers with fruit...but eating too much in WDW is a sure-fire way to get sick...too much rich food, and not enough fiber.

If we do eat a TS meal, that is most certainly our "one meal for the day".  There is just no way the dining plan would make sense for us.

 

Beca


----------



## NMW

Well as for the three meals a day thing, I can just tell you about my family.  We had previously done the Gold plan which was 3 TS meals a day (app, entree, dessert).  We decided to do it instead of the silver we had always done before because of our DD age (23 mos).  We wanted the sit down in a cool place break every day.  It did seem like too much food.  Not the dinners, because we always eat a TS dinner with apps and sometimes dessert.  Not the breakfasts either-we like a character or resort breakfast.  It was the full lunches.  I simply could not eat an app, entree and dessert for lunch every day.  This was in Dec, so heat was not a factor.  I imagine it would have been 10x worse in high heat.    

Our on Dec 2005 trip as DVC members we had no meal plan, but we did have the DDE card.  I kept really good track of our spending, because I knew the meal plan was coming for DVC.  We made our usual ADR's for TS dinners at all our fav places and ADR's for 6 character and 2 resort breakfasts.  I had figured that our kids wouldn't really be hungry for lunch and we'd probably just grab a snack, whenever anyone asked.  It was very cool and my kids 3,7,and 9 did a lot of walking.  Around lunch time my 3 year old was begging for a cheeseburger, my sons were telling me they were "starving to death" and DH was usually hungry too.  Now maybe it was because of our meal times.  We ate breakfast usually at 8 AM and our dinners around 7:30.  We ended up eating CS almost every day of our trip.    

That CS cost us around $45-50 every time.  We also bought a water or soda every day for the five of us, about $15.  None of that was covered by the DDE card.  Now we did use it for breakfast and dinners and we do drink alcohol, so that was nice.  However, we would have saved so much more if we had been able to use the dining plan.  Just our dinners alone were about $140 WITH the 20% taken off!  At that time the dining plan would have cost us about $107 a day.  We would have saved just on our dinners alone!  Not to mention that we would have also gotten CS lunch and a bottle of water every day!!  For our family it is really worth it.  You can also use the CS for breakfasts, which we may do a couple of times and eat a TS lunch that we pay oop for.  We love getting cobb salads for lunch at the Brown Derby!    

We still plan to renew the DDE card for breakfasts and alcohol and anything else that comes up-like extra drinks at the POLY.      I can understand Sammie's point about eating in the summer.  While we've never gone at that time of year, heat does make me really not very hungry.  That's why I couln't imagine doing all-inclusive in Aruba, even though DH liked the idea, I can't imagine treking in from the beach in the heat to eat a big lunch.  A fruit plate and a margarita are more my speed.    

Also, I do think many CM's like it when you order everything you can and more expensive items, as their tip is included.  At least it was that way for us with the gold/silver plans.  I never ate so much add-on lobster with an entree in my entire life!  When we sometimes didn't want dessert, some servers practically begged us to take them to-go.  Now, this plan is different-no lobster add-ons unless you pay the add-on price.  But, I bet they still try to get you to take the dessert!


----------



## Twingle

I was under the impression that you could only purchase the Dining Plan when you booked a reservation at an on-site resort.  Is this not the case?  I thought that since I was a DVC member I wouldn't be "allowed" the Dining Plan, but from reading other posts, I'm not sure if this is the case.

If you could point me in the right direction, I would sure appreciate it!


----------



## TDC Nala

I'll be in a DVC room, with a fridge. If anything's left over it's doggy bag time.


----------



## FOTM_Ring_Bearer

We are staying with the DDE card.  We compared the cost of the DP versus what we spent last year with DDE, and DDE was cheaper for us. Plus we don't eat all that food in one sitting.  If I eat an app, entree and dessert, I'll have to go lie down somewhere.     I would much rather order my cocktail and entree and get 20% off, then buy the DP and still have to pay for my cocktail.


----------



## Coloradomom

We did it during our October trip. We enjoyed it but will not do it again, because it was too much food. We did have an extra day's worth of meals tacked on due to late flight arrival, but even with that we did Coral Reef twice, which we like. We were able to use the snack credits at Food and Wine Festival,even with that the 3 of us (DH, me and DD age 16) agreed it was an awful lot and more than our usual eating habits.

Now that we are DVC (1st trip to SSR end of March) we'll get getting APs and the DDE which will be better for us.


----------



## unixadm

Yes, you can get the dining plan for trips starting April 1st and later.

We booked it for our trip April 2nd-April 7th.

It costs $37.99 for adults, and $10.99 for kids.   You reserve it, and pay for it when you check in.


----------



## Chuck S

The Dining Plan will be available for point stays at on-site DVC resorts beginning April 1st.  The cost is $38 per adult, $11 per child (9 & under), for each night of your stay.  It must be purchased by everyone in your room for your entire length of stay.  You must make arrangements for the dining plan through member services prior to your arrival as it must be linked into you reservation.  You pay for the plan when you check-in at your DVC resort.  There is no park ticket purchase requirement like there when staying on a package through Disney.  You can not get dining added to non-DVC resort stays, even on points, nor can you add it to stays at Vero Beach or Hilton Head.


----------



## NMW

TDC Nala said:
			
		

> I'll be in a DVC room, with a fridge. If anything's left over it's doggy bag time.




Oh, I so would have been taking those desserts with me if we had been staying in a DVC villa!  We had those tiny fridges they give you in the deluxe resorts and they were filled with my kids milk and juice-no room for takeout containers.  I would have loved to sit on my balcony with my kids asleep and have my dessert a few hours after dinner.  Maybe in Oct when we get the meal plan as DVC members!


----------



## Sammie

Thanks everyone for the comments. I thought about getting some of it to go, but then that means going to dinner; then back to the villa to put it in the frig, another huge waste of time as we would plan our evening FS meal around which park we were going to. 

Our summer plans are very much like Beca's. We have a late breakfast in our room and make our plans for the day during that time. Then we either have a CS meal for dinner or an early 5pm FS meal then it's off to the parks. We would never have a large CS meal and a FS meal in the same day. The heat just makes us want to eat lightly and and not any heavy meals. Appetizers are usually share between 2 or maybe even 3 people and even desserts are usually shared at FS meals. Not only would I hate to waste my money it would really bother me to waste food and pick at it just because its included in my plan. I could see myself going around WDW giving away food.   

I guess the DDE card is the way to go,


----------



## Cinderella

Hi Sammie - we are doing the dining plan next trip too, simply because it is such a great offer.  The thing i think we will struggle with is the dessert at counter service.  For the snack we'll mostly get water.  You should be ok.  We usually eat one sit down per day because, to be honest - the sit down stuff available is usually a whole lot healthier than most of the counter service places.

I will admit - we do tend to eat more in WDW anyway.  I usually check out the menus on Debs site.  Most of the restaurants have healthier stuff such as seafood.  And having one sit down a day will give you a break from the parks.


----------



## aterriq

I am disappointed with everyone who says its too much food.  

You know you will a lot of walking at WDW so we all need to increase our walking before we go.  So now everyone on the DP needs to increase your eating before you go so it will be easy to eat that appetizer, entree and desert with no problems.

I know you can all do it.  we just all need to start by going to one buffet a day and after a month you should be able to handle two.  Then you'll be ready for the DP.


----------



## Sammie

Cinderella said:
			
		

> Hi Sammie - we are doing the dining plan next trip too, simply because it is such a great offer.  The thing i think we will struggle with is the dessert at counter service.  For the snack we'll mostly get water.  You should be ok.  We usually eat one sit down per day because, to be honest - the sit down stuff available is usually a whole lot healthier than most of the counter service places.
> 
> I will admit - we do tend to eat more in WDW anyway.  I usually check out the menus on Debs site.  Most of the restaurants have healthier stuff such as seafood.  And having one sit down a day will give you a break from the parks.



Thanks for the insight, I guess one of the main reasons we are not sure it will work we don't take breaks from the parks anymore. Very seldom do we get up early, so when we go to the park usually early evening, we stay till closing. That is our major park time 4pm to closing. So I guess I see this having to eat a FS meal each day interfering with that. 

On the day we would plan a FS meal such as Yachtsman' we would probably not even do a park that day. Just hang around the pool, etc, get dressed for dinner; then to a movie or something after such a full meal. 

I guess as someone on the Restaurant forums said: the plan is not a great deal for everyone.


----------



## gothmommie

I have a question and please forgive me if it was already asked/answered and I missed it....

If we are staying at a Deluxe resort Friday - Sunday then moving to a DVC location for Sunday - Thursday, based on previous posts we could only add dining for our DVC stay.  That's fine and exactly what we would want.  Here's the question though - if I show up to the DVC location in the morning can I get my DP cards even though my room isn't ready?  Or do I have to wait until after 4pm to get the card?

Anyone know?


----------



## Dean

gothmommie said:
			
		

> I have a question and please forgive me if it was already asked/answered and I missed it....
> 
> If we are staying at a Deluxe resort Friday - Sunday then moving to a DVC location for Sunday - Thursday, based on previous posts we could only add dining for our DVC stay.  That's fine and exactly what we would want.  Here's the question though - if I show up to the DVC location in the morning can I get my DP cards even though my room isn't ready?  Or do I have to wait until after 4pm to get the card?
> 
> Anyone know?


You can get it when you check in even if your room is not ready.  That would give you all day the first day at a DVC to use the plan.


----------



## gothmommie

Dean said:
			
		

> You can get it when you check in even if your room is not ready.  That would give you all day the first day at a DVC to use the plan.



Great, thank you for the information.  Much appreciated.


----------



## Buckalew11

aterriq said:
			
		

> I am disappointed with everyone who says its too much food.
> 
> You know you will a lot of walking at WDW so we all need to increase our walking before we go.  So now everyone on the DP needs to increase your eating before you go so it will be easy to eat that appetizer, entree and desert with no problems.
> 
> I know you can all do it.  we just all need to start by going to one buffet a day and after a month you should be able to handle two.  Then you'll be ready for the DP.




 Yep, stretch those stomachs!!

We ate a wonderful meal at Ohana Monday night. I was wishing someone would roll us back to our room. I can't imagine eating like that all week! Esp. eating lots of food and then hopping on ToT or RnR!!


----------



## rocketriter

There's another hidden problem in the dining plan if you have children.
 
When they discover that they can order anything on the menu, some of them will do so. The next thing you know, they'll develop a taste for filet mignon and lobster tails and prime rib and other expensive stuff. You'll spend the next 10 years saying "no" whenever you take them out to dinner and they try to order those $29 entrees. Believe me, it happened to us on the Silver Wishes plan. It's the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## tracyl921

Speaking of children...my problem would be them not wanting to eat.  Is there a rule that they can't share what we've ordered?  If there is so much food anyway or would that be a no-no?  Anyone ever sat down with 2 adults and 2 kids and only order 2 meals on the dining plan and shared the food?  I would think they would frown upon this practice.  I just know my kids eat like birds and it'd be a waste.  Any suggestions?


----------



## clutter

rocketriter said:
			
		

> There's another hidden problem in the dining plan if you have children.
> 
> When they discover that they can order anything on the menu, some of them will do so. The next thing you know, they'll develop a taste for filet mignon and lobster tails and prime rib and other expensive stuff. You'll spend the next 10 years saying "no" whenever you take them out to dinner and they try to order those $29 entrees. Believe me, it happened to us on the Silver Wishes plan. It's the gift that keeps on giving.





Oh man, my dd9 discovered filet and prime rib this year.  I figure I'll get the dining plan this summer because we can order an adult entree and a kids one then share.  And I get to try all those great appetizers and desserts I've never had before!


----------



## Cinderella

Sammie - maybe you could try having some of your sit downs at lunchtime?


----------



## OurDogCisco

I'm struggling with the dining plan as well.  I don't think we'll have a problem using the snack credits on water.  It will be nice not to have to take a ton of frozen water in the back pack.  We usually do sit down dinners so I'm okay with those.  Also, we like to do a few character meals.  We probably eat at two signature restaurants.  I'm stuggling with the counter service meals.  We just don't eat dessert at lunch and I realize you don't have to order it but still.  Also, we would probably skip a few counter service meals if we do character breakfasts.  If we do a character breakfast in the early morning then, we usually have light snack during the day.  Then, do a sitdown dinner.  So I'm not sure.  Plus, I have scheduled us for two down days where we won't be on property.  It won't be a problem with the TS credits but it will be with the counter service.  

I did add up our meals from our last trip and snacks.  We had a two dinners at our villa plus ate breakfast 6 of 9 days in.  And, I made two lunches in.   We ate at signature restaurants and had all kinds of snacks.  Plus, we bought a ton of water at the grocery store.  I figured out the dining plan would probably only save us $200.  I didn't figure into the dining plan breakfast items which would probably give us less of savings.  Or snacks that are not part of the plan or alchoholic beverages that we would order.

I guess I'm really struggling with flexibility over cost.  We don't go enough to get the annual pass so the DDE card is not an option for us.

UGH....


----------



## FLYNZ4

We generally do not eat at CS restaurants at all.   At the same time... we do not want appetizer/entree/dessert at each meal.

For us, we generally eat breakfast in our room.   Some eat bacon & eggs, others cold cereal/milk.... others a danish.   For lunch and dinner... we usually eat at TS restaurants, but only an entree.

I think we are just the opposite of several people here.   We especially like the TS restaurants during the hot days.   We find it refreshing to get into a nice air conditioned themed restaruant... suck down lots of ice tea... and enjoy a nice "light" meal.    We find that far superior than eating burgers and fries in a hot open-air sweat pit with a few celing fans creating a convection oven effect.

Generally we will eat at about noon and 7pm... but we do move the times around a bit depending on the days agenda.   Other times, we might have just one mid afternoon meal (instead of lunch/dinner).   For example... we had a ~4:00 dinner at Brown Derby... which gave us plenty of time to eat one large meal, and then get to Fantasmic.

BTW:  I actually think it is cheaper to eat two smaller TS meals/day (entree only) than to eat a 3 course TS dinner and a CS meal too.

For us.. DDE is much better than a dining plan.

/Jim


----------



## OurDogCisco

FLYNZ4 said:
			
		

> I think we are just the opposite of several people here.   We especially like the TS restaurants during the hot days.   We find it refreshing to get into a nice air conditioned themed restaruant... suck down lots of ice tea... and enjoy a nice "light" meal.    We find that far superior than eating burgers and fries in a hot open-air sweat pit with a few celing fans creating a convection oven effect.



I hear ya....  I am beginning to think the meal plan may not be for our family.  I was thinking of doing more table services for lunch because we are going during a crowded time and I am not interested in looking for a table at the counter service places.  I like your idea thanks for sharing...


----------



## jdvm

We use the Disney Dining Experience card and find it is right for us.  It's bad enough trying to schedule activities without having to worry about breaking even or "making money" on the Disney Dining Plan.  We also like to eat a meal or two off property and that really throws the system a curve.  There's no right or wrong on this one.  A lot of people swear by the plan.  We just don't think it's worth the added grief.


----------



## MinnieGi

tracyl921 said:
			
		

> Speaking of children...my problem would be them not wanting to eat.  Is there a rule that they can't share what we've ordered?  If there is so much food anyway or would that be a no-no?  Anyone ever sat down with 2 adults and 2 kids and only order 2 meals on the dining plan and shared the food?  I would think they would frown upon this practice.  I just know my kids eat like birds and it'd be a waste.  Any suggestions?



We are planning on doing this some of the time.  I don't see why it would be a no-no.  We share meals at restaurants quite frequently and have done so in WDW many a time.  We are also a family of four and the portions are just too much for all of us, but if we share them we do just fine.


----------



## Dean

It is a lot of food and I don't think we could eat this much food over more than 2-3 days.  Plus I think for many situations for longer stays esp, one will come out ahead with the DDE over the DP.  But it depends on one's habits, group makeup and length of stay.


----------



## TinkGirl

Too much food for us, too!  For us, though, it's more a financial issue.Now that we are staying in DVC resorts, we're counting on saving a little money on food by having some quick meals in our room.  Two of our children (10 and 13) are "Disney adults" and would cost nearly $40 a day for the plan--they would never eat that much.  We'd be throwing a lot of their food away.  Maybe someday if my husband and I go alone we'll do the dining plan and eat our way through vacation.


----------



## chris1gill

I think for us, the plan is nearly perfect, but I wish they had a junior price for kids in the 10-14 range... Our son is 10, nearly 11... I don't know that he could or would ever eat 40.00 worth of food a day.... I just don't think it's possible for him.... My daughter is only 8 & she eats NOTHING... well, no, that's not accurate, she'll eat two desserts per day and any meal that has a burger in it    Her dining habits drive me insane.....

We're only going for four days however, so overall, it might still be good for us since we do have a sit down meal daily... and that snack should be no problem LOL....


----------



## PinkTink63

Beca said:
			
		

> Sammie...I am totally with you on this one...we just don't eat that much food!!!  This is especially true if the weather is warm (or hot).  There are many, many times where we will have a light bfast in the room, and split a CS meal for supper....that's it.  Then, we come back to our room, we might cook some popcorn, or eat some cheese and crackers with fruit...but eating too much in WDW is a sure-fire way to get sick...too much rich food, and not enough fiber.
> 
> If we do eat a TS meal, that is most certainly our "one meal for the day".  There is just no way the dining plan would make sense for us.
> 
> 
> 
> Beca



This is pretty much what we do too.  We do some snacking in our room and one meal out.  We do have to go get beignets a few times!    We always go in August and it is just too hot to eat a big meal like that!  We went to Whispering Canyon for Dinner last summer and although it was delicious, I was miserable afterwards!    I wasn't even hungry for most of the next day.  My DH on the other hand was full, but woke up wanting to go have breakfast!  Him and his darn fast metabolism!  It's just not fair!  
I just wish that you didn't have to get it for your entire stay.  Can you imagine eating like that for 9-10 days!  I would have to buy a new wardrobe to make it home!  
Stephanie


----------



## LakeAriel

I have been mulling this over and over. I think that considering the tax and tip is included you can't lose even if you don't eat everything. Those of us in DVC units can bring some stuff back and refrigerate. As far as over eating you walk about 7 miles a day so it evens out, IMHO!


----------



## HM

Dining Plan available to people renting points from DVC member?


----------



## Anewman

Yes the member renting you the points need to note this on the reservation and you pay for the plan when you arrive.

No park ticket purchase is required.

EDIT=for visits starting April 1st.


----------



## HM

Thanks for your quick reply.  I really appreciate it!


----------



## disneymom3

Okay, not that I am planning something sneaky, but if you don't have to buy your tickets when staying DVC to get the dining plan, how do they insure that everyone in the booking is accounted for on the plan.


----------



## Sammie

disneymom3 said:
			
		

> Okay, not that I am planning something sneaky, but if you don't have to buy your tickets when staying DVC to get the dining plan, how do they insure that everyone in the booking is accounted for on the plan.



If you don't include everyone on the reservation they won't get Resort IDs. I guess if they don't need or want them for Extra Magic hours then it's another situation of just being honest.  

But I will say this I hope the DVC membership will not abuse this perk and therefore cause further restrictions to it, or heaven forbid it being taken away.


----------



## bongkel

Anewman said:
			
		

> Yes the member renting you the points need to note this on the reservation and you pay for the plan when you arrive.
> 
> No park ticket purchase is required.
> 
> EDIT=for visits starting April 1st.



I might be reading this wrong but I thought I read that if you are a DVC member and bought Dining Plan you don't need to buy park tickets???  We went to WDW last year and we really wanted to dine at this place in Epcot but we didn't have enough time and missed our reservation.  Is this another DVC member perks?  Not pay park tickets if you buy dining plan?  I would say that's cool.


----------



## tigger2on

Anyone know what the cost is to add the dining plan to your stay after April 1st?


----------



## disneymom3

Sadly bongkel--yeah you are reading that wrong.  If you buy the DP in a regular resort, you must purchase at least one days admission as part of your package.  If you are staying DVC, you do not have to buy your park admission with your reservation thus being able to use an AP or previously purchased park entrance. Not have to pay for admission at all, now that would be one heck of a perk and I would be diving off of that fence I haev been sitting on!!

Sammie--thanks for that explanation.  That makes sense.  As I said, I would not even bother as I have three kids and two adults and since I don't want one of the kids to starve all week,   I would include everyone.  I just couldn't figure it out.


----------



## CKDKMK

Spoke with MS yesterday with adding days to Nov trip. They stated it was 37.99 per adult. I do not remember the price for a child. They also stated everyone in the room must do the DDP (so in other words all or none). MS told me you can add DDP and then if you decided not to do it when you get to WDW you can tell the Cast Member at check in you decided to cancel or if you decided to add when you get there you can as well since this will be charged to your room. This is the way I understood it but I would get a 2nd opinion.


----------



## Sammie

disneymom3 said:
			
		

> Sammie--thanks for that explanation.  That makes sense.  As I said, I would not even bother as I have three kids and two adults and since I don't want one of the kids to starve all week,   I would include everyone.  I just couldn't figure it out.



Always glad to help out and I was sure you would list all your party. It is nice of DVC to offer it this way, especially for us Annual Pass holders.  

Now the hard part, where to eat?


----------



## kmc33

CKDKMK said:
			
		

> MS told me you can add DDP and then if you decided not to do it when you get to WDW you can tell the Cast Member at check in you decided to cancel or if you decided to add when you get there you can as well since this will be charged to your room.


 It was my understanding that it must be added at least one day prior to arrival.


----------



## pjpoohbear

I was told on the phone from MS, if I wanted the dinning plan that I would need to call (MS)  before I attempted to check in, they could do it 10 minutes before I checked in, but once I checked in at the front desk, too bad.

Pj


----------



## castleri

I was told same thing yesterday - she said you can call from the airport or stand outside the resort and call before checking in - just do it before you get to that counter.  I was also able to get the dining plan for a 1 night reservation - there is no minimum number of days but it must be for all the days of the reservation and all the people in the room.


----------



## patsal

LakeAriel said:
			
		

> I have been mulling this over and over. I think that considering the tax and tip is included you can't lose even if you don't eat everything. Those of us in DVC units can bring some stuff back and refrigerate. As far as over eating you walk about 7 miles a day so it evens out, IMHO!




That has been my experience with it as well.  IF you are one who eats breakfast in the villa most days, grabs CS at the parks most days, and enjoys one TS per day--heck one TS per day is all I can afford now with the price changes and age changes for kids--it works out well.  If you plan on $50 per person for food per day as adults the $37.99 since that is the price including tax and since the price includes tax and tip it is a win win for us.  Not every meal has to come out a "best bang for your buck situation" so long as the overall average price per day is around $38.00.  Honestly to have the convienience of knowing that the kids can grab their CS from whereever as well as their snacks without extra cash or charging privs. on the card is enough for me even if I only get $35.00 worth of food for the day!  BTW we saved over $300 in December and often skipped a dessert or two and an app. or two in the process. 
I figure if my kids (both considered adults for pricing of the plan) decide they want a kids meal and that is all then I will pay OOP and we'll add a signature restaurant one night in lieu of what I have planned--I expect my 11 yo may do this at least three or four times during the 15 days. Although she has some pretty exotic tastes so I'm not making the extra ADR until I know for sure 

BTW in December no one gained any weight except me, and it was only three punds which I was able to get off in a week.


----------



## Dean

kmc33 said:
			
		

> It was my understanding that it must be added at least one day prior to arrival.


The rules say 2 days but I wouldn't be surprised if there was a lot of flexibility.  What I had wondered about was if  one could add it through the resort itself since MS are closed on the weekends.


----------



## penel3

Is there some way that persons, not DVC members, but renting DVC points, can get the dining plan? How about the MYW upgrade?


----------



## JimMIA

Yes, you can get the dining plan, but you have to call and get it before arrival at WDW.  You can NOT get it onsite, as I understand the program.


----------



## Chuck S

That is true, it must be linked into your reservation before you check-in at the resort.


----------



## DebbieB

What is the MYW Upgrade?   If you mean the Premium or Platnium Package, no.


----------



## keys2kingdom

penel3 said:
			
		

> Is there some way that persons, not DVC members, but renting DVC points, can get the dining plan? How about the MYW upgrade?



If you are referring to the MYW ticket upgrade promotion currently running that includes park hopping and Water Parks & More added for free that is only available for packages booked through WDW reservations (WDTC or CRO).


----------



## dalt01

when linked to MYW package you have a 10 day dining plan because you can only get a 10 day package unless you do two reservations for a longer stay. we are at VWL for 12 days, can the dining plan be taken for that length of time for DVC?


----------



## Sammie

my understanding is you would have to have it that long. The dining plan matches your reservation. So if you have 12 nights you will be required to have 12 nights of the Dining plan.


----------



## KJHawley

JimMIA said:
			
		

> Yes, you can get the dining plan, but you have to call and get it before arrival at WDW.  You can NOT get it onsite, as I understand the program.



Where did you find this out? Other than the FAQ file on this site, I can't find anywhere that says renters can get the Dining Plan.


----------



## Alexander

KJHawley said:
			
		

> Where did you find this out? Other than the FAQ file on this site, I can't find anywhere that says renters can get the Dining Plan.


Technically, Disney does not recognize renters so you won't find any information about that anywhere.  You could be the sister, brother, mother, cousin, neighbor, boss, or friend of the owner.  The owner will likely need to call and add the dining plan onto your reservation for you.  Then when you check in at the resort, you will pay for it.


----------



## mmeads4

Anyone know how much the dining plan costs? Can you buy a certain #of meals or days or do you have to get it for your entire stay?


----------



## Jcricket Fan

Before my Jan. 06 trip as a renter I called MS to verify my reservation.  I identified my self as someone renting and the very nice CM asked me if I was aware that the dining plan was going to be available to renters.  I knew this of course from the DIS but she brought up the issue just to let me know in case I was making another trip in the near future.  Had the plan been available during my trip I would have booked it at that time.

Colleen


----------



## NMW

I find it hard to believe that you couldn't add it at the resort, but maybe DVC reservations are different.  What if someone adds it and checks in and it's not on their reservation.  MS does not send out confirmations for the dining plan, at least that's what they told me.  Maybe I'll have to call the day before I leave just to make sure it's there!


----------



## all4fun

We reserved the dining plan for our December trip.  

When I received the hard-copy confirmation, it had text informing that the reservations for the dining plan *must * be made prior to check in. 

Since the confirmation had such strong language about the advance requirement and no statement that showed we had requested the dining plan, I e-mailed member services.

I didn't ask for it to be on the confirmation, but I asked them to confirm that they did have us down for the dining plan.  Several days later, we received an updated confirmation stating "DISNEY DINING PLAN HAS BEEN ADDED TO YOUR RESERVATION" at the bottom of our list of room requests.

While they may have since changed their mind about putting this on ressies, it puts my mind at ease.


----------



## Dean

KJHawley said:
			
		

> Where did you find this out? Other than the FAQ file on this site, I can't find anywhere that says renters can get the Dining Plan.


MS has confirmed that renters and exchangers can get the plan.  DVC has stated the plan must be added at least 48 hours before arrival, it remains to be seen how strict they will be on these rules.


----------



## disneymiss

Okay title says it all:

is it worth it for a single person going alone?

if so what would you suggest food/location wise at each site each day.

I do like character dining, Liberty Tavern Inn, Sci-Fi, and Primetime 50's and the Hoop De Do Revue.

I would like to eat at the parks and/or downtown disney

for I do have an electric wheelchair so I do not really go to many resorts other than where I am staying or where it is easy to get to by boat or bus.

suggestions would be appreciated: for I really do cheap meals LOL like Earl of Sandwiches, Casey's and I sometimes throw in a meal at one of the above.
But really they do not add up to being cheap with all the soda and snacks ....lol

help....


----------



## vbalacek

If you are on the meal plan, can you dine with parties who aren't?

We're staying a week in the fall, and have decided to try the meal plan for our family.  However, my in-laws, who are staying in their own unit for some overlapping days, do not want the meal plan.  We will want to dine with them for some meals when we are at Disney together.

Can we all go to a sit down resturant with us using the meal plan, and them just charging it to their room or paying cash?  

Thanks!


----------



## Luvmyfam3

I am SO sorry if this question has already been asked!!!  We are going with another family.  We are all planning on buying the DP.  Would I need to buy their's and then have them pay me back?  Or can I just use her credit card to buy their plan at the same time I buy mine???

Thanks!!!


----------



## byoung

vbalacek yes you can.


----------



## HeatherPage

Sorry if this has been discussed as the search function doesn't seem to be working.  I made a reservation today for Memorial week for the Polynesian using our DVC points - when I inquired about getting the dining plan, the nice gentleman at member services said we could not get the dining plan while staying on points at the Polynesian.  So you can only get the dining plan if you are staying at a DVC resort on points or staying at a Disney resort paying cash?  Thanks for any clarification.


----------



## schatterjee

How does this work?  I was checking out the posted menus on AllEars and most of the kids menus don't list and appetizer.  Do kids get to order one?  Maybe there are choices actually on-site.  Just curious how it works.

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## Chuck S

Yes, when using points you can get the dining plan only at DVC resorts.  At regular Disney resorts you have to book a package through CRO and follow their rules.


----------



## byoung

I would stay with the DVC resorts. Stayed at the Poly last year in May using the AP discount, checked in on my DW birthday told them so. Got rm with a great view of the monorail and parking lot. If I had to pay the full rate for this rm it would be bad. Have no intentions of staying there again, I'll stay with the DVC resorts.


----------



## MarylandMommy

We went to Disney in April 2005 and the DDP was pretty new.  Some of the cashier's were a little confused about what was allowed (I wanted to buy an apple for my snack).  The new DDP information packet seems more clear about what you are allowed.  However, when we went (and I just wanted to qualify that it was new then) there weren't ANY menus that had kid's appetizers, so they got to order one of the "adult" appetizers.  When looking at allearsnet's list of menus, I see a lot of restaurant has added kid's appetizers to their kid's menus. 
I, personally, love the DDP!


----------



## eeyore45

schatterjee said:
			
		

> How does this work?  I was checking out the posted menus on AllEars and most of the kids menus don't list and appetizer.  Do kids get to order one?  Maybe there are choices actually on-site.  Just curious how it works.
> 
> Thanks for any insight!



We went Oct '05, dd 9 is a picky eater, mostly we ate at Buffets, or paid out of pocket for her (she basically eats chicken nuggets and french fries _ anyway - at LeCellier she wanted to try the Cheese Soup, so I ordered it, knowing we were paying OOP for our drinks, no problems... well when the bill arrived the CM said she put the Soup on as DP since the kids meal doesnt "officially" have an appy...

so I guess the standard answer is, no there is no appy for Kids meal, but every now and again, its worth it for the children to order it anyway, and just maybe, it will be figured in... just dont count on it!!   

I'm thinking in the restaurant board there is a posting including this, but dont quote me please - just thought I'd share our experience, and hope it helps...


----------



## Sammie

On the Restaurant Forum there is a sub-forum about the Dining Plan with lots of info about this particular situation. I am sure you will find your answers there.


----------



## NMW

Per Disney's website each person on the plan gets an appetizer, entree and dessert.  Children must order from the childs menu WHEN available.  When we went in Dec I noticed something on the kids menus that I had not seen before-all most ALL of them had kids appetizers.  Mostly it was a salad with ranch dressing, veggie and cheese plates, stuff like that.  Some had chicken noodle soup.  My DD got this at Brown Derby and it was really good.  

Posters on the restaurant board often post that if a restaurant does not have appetizers on the kids menu, they are allowed to select one from the adult menu.  It seemed to me like many of them had recently put child appetizers on the menus, but if you go to a place that doesn't, they should let the child order from the adult appetizer menu.


----------



## vbalacek

THANKS


----------



## schatterjee

I'm thinking there will be more than enough appetizers to share even if just the grown-ups order but I was curious.

Thanks again.


----------



## Dean

If they're adding kids appetizers, sounds like the do care if they kids order from the adult menu.  Expect this to be a step toward tougher enforcement of the rules in place.


----------



## lowie

If a renter can purchase the dining plan, does the renter have to purchase tickets as well?  TIA


----------



## TandCmum

No I'm pretty sure it's the same terms as DVC members, has to be for everyone in th party and for full length of stay but you do not need to purchase tickets


----------



## lowie

thank you!!  this really is helping me to decide to rent points..  i don't see how i can go wrong!


----------



## HeatherPage

Thanks for the clarification


----------



## Califgirl

I can't believe I've read the entire 49 pages of this thread, but the information has been great and I am almost absolutely sure that I will add the Dining Plan. However, I do have a couple of questions.

*What is an ADR * (is it Advanced Dining Reservations or what I think of as simply a reservation?) - how is it different from a PS (priority seating)?

*Are ADR's required for using the Dining Plan?* Do I have to have all my meals planned out in advance?

I am just not an uber planner and I generally prefer to make reservations a day or so ahead. Is this totally unrealistic for DisneyWorld? My husband and I will be there May 7-14 - leaving on Mother's Day. If this helps you get a feel  for the crowds we might encounter, and our probablility of being able to get a TS meal without a reservation.

 I am really going to have to start reading some of the other boards, but can you tell me about the Fantasmic Experience with dinner? How do I book this (with the DP option) Is there also something similar for illuminations?  Since it is just the two of us, does anyone have recommendations for Dinners? (we are staying at OKW and won't have a car, how problematic will that be?)

My husband is planning to golf a few days at the onsite courses. *Is the dining Plan usable at the golf courses * - CS? Snack? It would be nice if he could get a bite to eat after his round before he heads back to the villa.

Thanks for the help! And thanks for all the great information on this thread. It answered so many questions already!


----------



## patsal

Califgirl said:
			
		

> I can't believe I've read the entire 49 pages of this thread, but the information has been great and I am almost absolutely sure that I will add the Dining Plan. However, I do have a couple of questions.
> 
> *What is an ADR * (is it Advanced Dining Reservations or what I think of as simply a reservation?) - how is it different from a PS (priority seating)?
> 
> *Are ADR's required for using the Dining Plan?* Do I have to have all my meals planned out in advance?
> 
> I am just not an uber planner and I generally prefer to make reservations a day or so ahead. Is this totally unrealistic for DisneyWorld? My husband and I will be there May 7-14 - leaving on Mother's Day. If this helps you get a feel  for the crowds we might encounter, and our probablility of being able to get a TS meal without a reservation.
> 
> I am really going to have to start reading some of the other boards, but can you tell me about the Fantasmic Experience with dinner? How do I book this (with the DP option) Is there also something similar for illuminations?  Since it is just the two of us, does anyone have recommendations for Dinners? (we are staying at OKW and won't have a car, how problematic will that be?)
> 
> My husband is planning to golf a few days at the onsite courses. *Is the dining Plan usable at the golf courses * - CS? Snack? It would be nice if he could get a bite to eat after his round before he heads back to the villa.
> 
> Thanks for the help! And thanks for all the great information on this thread. It answered so many questions already!




ADR's are just PS's they just changed the name, couldn't tell you why!  

Based on what I saw in December, I don't think I would go without most of the ADR's.  The theme parks had signs that encouraged the use of CS since all TS locations were full for the day.  I saw people turned away from many restaurants very early (4:10PM).  I think, if I were you  I'd make the ones I really wanted, and maybe try to wing it a little with a phone call from the room for the rest. With hours posted on the website 180 days out it shouldn't be as tricky to plan.  

As far as the golf course, You can use them at the Sand Trap (Eagle Pines/Osprey Ridge) for TS, no snack or CS is listed.


----------



## byoung

I agree no.


----------



## pbharris4

If you are getting the dining plan then I would defintely make ADRs for as many TS meals you get. Why? Because you run the risk of not getting into a restaurant and not using a TS credit, hence..wasting money. I strongly recommend making ADRs. It's better to plan ahead and be prepared. The only time of year that I would forgo making a lot of ADRs is maybe late January and the first week or two of February. As we have gone before during those times and even though we made ADRs we didn't need them for most places (except character meals). If you are more of a "wing it" type person..the dining plan may not be for you. It's not totally impossible to get in a TS place, but it may be really late in the evening or very early or maybe you'll get lucky. 

You can use the DP with the Fantasmic Dinner Package (requires a credit card #-no charge unless you're a no show). YOu can go to Mama Melrose, Hollywood & Vine or Brown Derby. To make any ADRs you can call 1-407-WDW-DINE give them the dates, times you are thinking of, etc. Keep the reservation #s! I called at 180 days out and some places & times were already starting to fill up!


----------



## pbharris4

One other thing I wanted to say about planning ahead....It REALLY helps to plan if you go during the busy times. Planning doesn't mean you have to have a strict schedule, but a guideline to go by. I plan on what days we go to the parks and what TS place we will eat at and everything else is flexible. WDW is just so huge and gets soooo crowded that it's can be overwhelming and you feel like to have to get it all in. My 1st 2 trips (since I got married) were in Jan. & Feb. we winged it because we could. Our 3rd trip was in July and I planned for some reason..sure glad I did. I had no idea how the crowds were going to be and we wouldn't have been able to get what we wanted. Have a great trip.


----------



## eeyore45

Luvmyfam3 said:
			
		

> I am SO sorry if this question has already been asked!!!  We are going with another family.  We are all planning on buying the DP.  Would I need to buy their's and then have them pay me back?  Or can I just use her credit card to buy their plan at the same time I buy mine???
> 
> Thanks!!!



For DVC you pay when you check in, so I'm not sure how your other family is paying - if you are paying, and then they pay you back?  

For me, since I cant "prepay"  I"m buying Disney Dollars up to the amount of the DP when I check in, I will use the Disney Dollars to pay for the DP...

hth


----------



## sallyjane

eeyore45 said:
			
		

> For DVC you pay when you check in, so I'm not sure how your other family is paying - if you are paying, and then they pay you back?
> 
> For me, since I cant "prepay"  I"m buying Disney Dollars up to the amount of the DP when I check in, I will use the Disney Dollars to pay for the DP...
> 
> hth




I love the Idea of the Disney dollars thanks


----------



## Califgirl

Thanks so much for all the advice! As soon as I finish doing my taxes, I'll sit down and decide which restaurants I want to  try and make ADRs for them. You're right, I can still be flexible with most of my trip even if I  have dinner reservations. 
thanks for all the great advice! And I like the idea of disney dollars too! I was trying to figure out how to pre-pay, and that seems like the perfect way.


----------



## Luvmyfam3

Thanks for the advice!!!  I guess I totally misunderstood because I was thinking that you HAD to buy the DP before you checked in....


----------



## LakeAriel

I am using my Disney Visa and will use my rewards for the dining plan! I am also saving all my change to cover any balance! No ,I am not bringing a bucket load of quarters on the plane!   
I just love checking in and not having any outlay of cash!


----------



## NMW

Dean said:
			
		

> If they're adding kids appetizers, sounds like the do care if they kids order from the adult menu.  Expect this to be a step toward tougher enforcement of the rules in place.




From what I understand about the dining plan, they have always cared about this.  I'm always on the restaurant board and I have never read a post where someone wrote that their child was able to order an adult entree at a TS restaurant.  Do you know someone that was able to do this?  I've read lots and lots of posts where someone wrote that their child was able to order an adult appetizer, because the restaurant did not have any childrens appetizers on the menu.  Never have I read that a child was able to order an adult entree or an adult dessert for that matter.  

I have read posts that claim their child was able to get the adult meal at a CS place, especially ones that don't have cheeseburgers on the kids menu.  However, the difference between these meals is only a couple dollars.  When the posters told the CM's that a cheeseburger is the only thing the kid would eat, the CM's let them get the cheesburger.  I read a poster saying that they even offered to pay cash for the cheeseburger or pay the difference and the CM told them to forget it.  I have NEVER read that a child wanted the steak at Kona (for example) and the CM allowed this.  Our friends who have done the MYW dining plan did not report this either.  

What some posters on the dining board claim repeatedly to have done is USE the credits they bought for their child for an adults meal.  Like putting Jr in a kids club and taking grandma to Le Celliar with a credit they bought for their child.  If the child is AT the restuarant though and using a credit, I can't imagine a CM letting him order an adult entree, or I should say it would surprise me a great deal.  In the past when our family did the gold and silver plans, which were way more expensive than MYW dining, my children always had to order a child's entree and dessert.  They were however allowed to order adult appetizers if the menu did not have children's appetizers.


----------



## Dean

NMW said:
			
		

> From what I understand about the dining plan, they have always cared about this.  I'm always on the restaurant board and I have never read a post where someone wrote that their child was able to order an adult entree at a TS restaurant.  Do you know someone that was able to do this?  I've read lots and lots of posts where someone wrote that their child was able to order an adult appetizer, because the restaurant did not have any childrens appetizers on the menu.  Never have I read that a child was able to order an adult entree or an adult dessert for that matter.
> 
> I have read posts that claim their child was able to get the adult meal at a CS place, especially ones that don't have cheeseburgers on the kids menu.  However, the difference between these meals is only a couple dollars.  When the posters told the CM's that a cheeseburger is the only thing the kid would eat, the CM's let them get the cheesburger.  I read a poster saying that they even offered to pay cash for the cheeseburger or pay the difference and the CM told them to forget it.  I have NEVER read that a child wanted the steak at Kona (for example) and the CM allowed this.  Our friends who have done the MYW dining plan did not report this either.
> 
> What some posters on the dining board claim repeatedly to have done is USE the credits they bought for their child for an adults meal.  Like putting Jr in a kids club and taking grandma to Le Celliar with a credit they bought for their child.  If the child is AT the restuarant though and using a credit, I can't imagine a CM letting him order an adult entree, or I should say it would surprise me a great deal.  In the past when our family did the gold and silver plans, which were way more expensive than MYW dining, my children always had to order a child's entree and dessert.  They were however allowed to order adult appetizers if the menu did not have children's appetizers.


I'm sure you're right, that certain people in the system have cared about it else they would not have the stipulation.  My reference was to the fact that a number on this board have stated otherwise citing that CM encourage kids to eat from the adult menu and the like.  And I don't do the restaurant board but I can tell you there have been a number posts on this board about this issue.  And I don't recall a single one off hand where it was stated that kids were blocked from ordering from the adult menu though I'm sure it's happened and there have been several posts where the kids were allowed to order adult.  As well as where people paid cash for the kids meals and used their credits for others such as a signature option.  It would be very un-disney like to actually follow the rules but it would give me a glimmer of hope and order for them to do so.


----------



## sonogirl

I have been skimming through the posts, but I need to ask this question,


As a  DVC member, I have AP passes, can I buy the dinning plan?

Thanks, Lori


----------



## LakeAriel

YES! I just did! You don't need the AP to do it just your membership card. You do need to be staying on points and buy it for everyone in your room for every night of your stay on points! Have fun!


----------



## sonogirl

Thanks for the quick response!!


----------



## BitsnBearsMom

Sorry if this has been asked but.... how does the DCV dining plan work when you have split stays?  we are at OKW for 5 nights, BWV for 4 nights and SSR for 4 nights?  Do you only have the first 5 nights on the card then the other nights are added as you go to the different resorts?


----------



## LIFERBABE

> Do you only have the first 5 nights on the card then the other nights are added as you go to the different resorts?



Yes.  

You would have to add the dining plan to each reservation.  When you check in, they add your credits to your resort room key for that length of stay.


----------



## BitsnBearsMom

Ok... but another question.  If for example we had 1 sit down per person left on the Friday we check out of one and into another can we use the 1 from the one card and the other from the next ressie to do hoop de doo??  Just want to make sure I plan it right so we have enough meal credits.


----------



## Paging Tom Morrow

I would highly doubt it.  DP is for the length of your stay for the reservation.


----------



## BCV23

BitsnBearsMom said:
			
		

> Ok... but another question.  If for example we had 1 sit down per person left on the Friday we check out of one and into another can we use the 1 from the one card and the other from the next ressie to do hoop de doo??  Just want to make sure I plan it right so we have enough meal credits.



You could use the points that will expire after Friday for one person(s) and the new points for the other(s) though. Just make sure you have an even number of points left on the first plan.


----------



## ahmo

If I wanted DDP and I had a 7 night DVC reservation, but the first night I won't get in until midnight and on the last day I check out at 4am since my flight is 6am, do I have to pay for DDP for that first night since I would imagine most restaurants are closed by then?  Thanks.


----------



## Donna

Yes, i believe you would pay for that first night regardless of check in time. But remember, your credits are pooled. Your best bet would be to use at least 2 TS credits for something  at the castle or maybe hoop dee doo. You could always stock up on the snacks to take home the day before. You would have an extra counter service to use though.  I don't think i'd let that stop me from getting the plan if i really wanted it.


----------



## castleri

You might use the extra CS for a breakfast one day.  It might not be the best value but better than not using the credits.


----------



## Dean

ahmo said:
			
		

> If I wanted DDP and I had a 7 night DVC reservation, but the first night I won't get in until midnight and on the last day I check out at 4am since my flight is 6am, do I have to pay for DDP for that first night since I would imagine most restaurants are closed by then?  Thanks.


All people in a single unit for the entire length of stay (number of nights).  For this situation you might just want to stay off site and check in early AM.  IMO, it's hard to make a longer stay a value for the DDP for most anyway, at least without overeating.  But if you're cutting off 2 days of potential usage that you have to pay for, I'd have to question the value of buying in the situation you've described.  But only you know how you will use it, let us know how it works out.


----------



## LakeAriel

ahmo said:
			
		

> If I wanted DDP and I had a 7 night DVC reservation, but the first night I won't get in until midnight and on the last day I check out at 4am since my flight is 6am, do I have to pay for DDP for that first night since I would imagine most restaurants are closed by then?  Thanks.




I would make reservations at the Brown Derby (or another signature restaurant) for 2 credits, snacks can be just water and you could grab an extra CS meal and refrigerate it for the flight?


----------



## MrShiny

I'm renting points (ran out of my own!) for a stay in December and we added the dining plan.  It seems great for us - especially as we can use it towards the Hoop De Doo.


----------



## byoung

BitsnBearsMom said:
			
		

> Ok... but another question.  If for example we had 1 sit down per person left on the Friday we check out of one and into another can we use the 1 from the one card and the other from the next ressie to do hoop de doo??  Just want to make sure I plan it right so we have enough meal credits.


I would say yes if doing on the checkout date.


----------



## natanya

I am renting points for a stay in BWV 7/31-8/4.  The DVC owner was told when he made the reservation that the dining plan would be available April 1.  I have read that renters have already booked the plan; but I also read somewhere in this post about a price change April 1.  Is there going to be a price change - I don't recall ever seeing an answer.  If it is going up, can I go ahead and book the dining plan now at the current rate; or do they charge you based on the date of your stay.


----------



## DebIreland

Natanya,
There was a price increase 2 months ago in January - it went from 35 to 38 dollars for adults and, I think, 10 to 11 dollars for children. It's unlikely they'd raise prices again so soon but I'm not certain.


----------



## pplasky

We booked the plan for August and were quoted a price based on the current pricing.  I would hope they wouldn't just surprise us with a higher amount when we checked in.


----------



## ObieTrice

Hi All,

Although it doesn't start until April, I was curious as to what DVC members think of the Dining Plan; Is it a good deal?  Is it too much food?  Are you planning to take advantage of it on your next trip? 

Thanks,

Jackie


----------



## 1000th happy haunt

We have a DDE card (it expires in October). Our next trip (in May) will be split between BCV and OKW. We've decided to try the Dining Plan during the OKW part of our trip to determine whether it works better for us than the DDE card.

We usually do one sit-down meal a day anyway. And the snack credit can be used for a soda or bottle of water, and I drink a lot of water, especially walking around the parks.


----------



## TAKitty

We are planning on taking advantage of the dining plan in April!  I can't wait.  When I added up what we would spend eating one sit down meal a day, the plan was really worth it.  I usually only eat one big meal a day and a snack or two and the plan will still save us money.


----------



## Sammie

We are still undecided. Our usual eating habits while at Disney are to have a light breakfast in the room, then one main meal about early evening. 

Very seldom would be eat Full service meals everyday that require ADRs. I have concerns about the about of time that will be required to that. 

If one eats this type of meal daily, it is definitely a savings. We just don't want to filled pressured into eating too much, too often because we paid for it.


----------



## byoung

We are doing the dining plan in May. Think it will work well for us. We usually have a sit down dinner each night.


----------



## Boston5602

here's my short Disney Dining story----last Sept 05 3 adults 1 junior and 1 child 10 days POR w/dining we paid $2850.00 for trip not counting airfare we saved the receipts for food and came up to a total of $2105.00 ( saving receipts is a bit of work cause the ones they give you to keep dont show cost , only the one you sign shows price) last month went to POP for 5 nights everything but air $1240.00  we ate just over $800.00 and that was two people. Granted this was a night in France , a night in Concourse Steakhouse, a night at Yachtsman , a night in Canada and a night at Mama Melrose's we spread out counter between breakfast and lunch's. I think this summer I'm going to try Disney Dining Experience and see how that works out for us.


Thanks


----------



## Mrs Potato Head

We added it to our May trip also...since that one is just DH and I, it's a good chance to try the plan out.  We usually do at least one sit down a day - whether it's a big lunch, or a dinner.  And since the plan is per night, but can be used anyway you want, you can do a big lunch on your last day (if your departure time allows it), instead of one of your "dinners".  

And also, there are a few restaurants that are 2 dinners...so I don't think I'll have any problem maximizing our meal credits.  Actually, I have ADR's in place for all my sit downs already!


----------



## Muushka

We are going to stick with the DDE.  We usually stay in a 1 BR for the 2 of us, and we do cook.  If we were to stay in a studio, we would probably do the dining plan.  For us, it just is not cost effective, plus I usually get sick eating out that much.


----------



## Dopey Sharon

We will be getting the dining plan when we go in November, since it's just the two of us. We wouldn't be getting it if our kids were going.

It will be the first time using it, but I think it will be worth it for us.


----------



## cgcruz

I'm thinking of renting points again for a trip in December 2006.  However, I really want the dining plan.  We had it last august for free and loved it.  I just don't want to book through a DVC rental and have the dining plan option gone by december.  I loved staying at the boardwalk villas, but really want the Dining plan.


----------



## Chuck S

Since the plan doesn't even start for DVC until April 1st, I doubt seriously it will disappear before December 2006. I imagine as long as a similar plan is available to regular WDW resort guests, it will be available to DVC. However, if they make substantial changes to the WDW plan (like they did when they changed from the previous silver/gold/platinum plans to the current MYW plan), DVC may drop it or have to renegotiate with WDW Dining/Travel.


----------



## Anewman

I imagine that since DVC members can book their own resort 11 months out, Disney should know to give us 11 months notice of the last date of use.


----------



## Disneymaniacs

Mrs Potato Head said:
			
		

> We added it to our May trip also...since that one is just DH and I, it's a good chance to try the plan out.  We usually do at least one sit down a day - whether it's a big lunch, or a dinner.  And since the plan is per night, but can be used anyway you want, you can do a big lunch on your last day (if your departure time allows it), instead of one of your "dinners".
> 
> And also, there are a few restaurants that are 2 dinners...so I don't think I'll have any problem maximizing our meal credits.  Actually, I have ADR's in place for all my sit downs already!



We are going to try it in May.  We are staying 4 nights- so we will get credits for 4 counter service, 4 snacks, and 4 sit down meals per guest.  Our plan is to have dinner on the night of arrival and a counter, sit down, and snack each day we are there.  This will leave only one counter service and one snack for the day we check out so the big meal on the last day will not work in this situation, but a counter service breakfast or lunch and a snack will.  I just wanted to say this so that someone doesn't misinterpret this and plan for all meals on the day of arrival, each day you stay, and the day you depart.


----------



## bicker

I wouldn't count on that, Anewman.  There is no such guarantee expressed or implied.  Disney can end the offering without notice, by simply no longer offering it to new bookings.  For example, I recently booked a DVC vacation for early next year.  I was not able to "book" the Dining Plan along with it.  (That's not to say that I won't be able to book it later, but currently they're not accepting Dining Plan bookings on DVC reservations in 2007.)  

My guess is that the offering will be reviewed each year, probably over the summer, and the decision will be made then whether or not to offer it for the next year.  I'm also guessing that it will be offered in 2007.  There isn't much reason for them not to offer it, though perhaps at a higher price.


----------



## bicker

A lot will depend on our plans for 2008.  If we're definitely going back in 2008, then we probably will consider Annual Passes for 2007-2008, and then will consider DDE.  Otherwise, we'll surely do the Dining Plan in 2007.  I figured that it would cost us what we would have paid for one CS and one TS meal each day, plus give us a "free" appetizer and a "free" snack each day.


----------



## Mazz519

I also have a ressie in December and I already booked the dining plan, I would assume that it will probably be around for at least a year and the DVC will re-evaluate it.


----------



## sleepydog25

> We are still undecided. Our usual eating habits while at Disney are to have a light breakfast in the room, then one main meal about early evening.
> 
> Very seldom would be eat Full service meals everyday that require ADRs. I have concerns about the about of time that will be required to that.
> 
> If one eats this type of meal daily, it is definitely a savings. We just don't want to filled pressured into eating too much, too often because we paid for it.


I'm with you, _Sammie.  _We're not huge eaters, and when we do splurge, we may choose several options off a menu that wouldn't be covered.  Plus, though I know the particulars of the dining plan aren't that hard to master, it's just one more thing I'd rather not have to focus on when I'm on vacation.  We also tend to eat breakfast in the room, take a lunch with us into the parks (most of the CS is still just fast food), and then perhaps take in a nice dinner at night.   Like you, I'm afraid we'd feel pressured to eat more simply to make the dining plan economically beneficial.  I ran the figures once, and the savings just weren't appreciable for our eating habits.  I do think it's a good program for those who choose to use it.  Now, if they'd only come up with a park ticket plan that offered substantial savings to those of us for whom the AP won't help. . .


----------



## bicker

I look at it differently: What would I be eating otherwise?  My biggest concern about the Dining Plan is that it will force us to eat too many counter-service meals -- too much junk food like hot dogs and hamburgers and french fries.  For our health, I almost feel that we'd be better off with two TS meals per day, because with the TS meals you can always find healthy options, or talk with the chef about preparing something in a more healthy manner. 

I'm leaning towards the Dining Plan now, though, because, as most folks here know, there are more and more healthy choices available at CS these days.  Tusker House, Seasons, and some of the others offer far better choices than were generally available at CS ten years ago.


----------



## Daitcher

This is a good thread.  My take is that I won't use it for a variety of reasons.  I don't like feeling obligated to eat out all the time.  They say variety is the spice of life and I like variety.  Sometimes we eat out, sometimes we cook in, sometimes we eat off site.  I don't like be limited where I can eat either. It very well depends on your families habits.

   This is where I have a problem with this new plan.  I have already seen the negative affects of this.  They eliminated to go orders at OKW from Olivias.  The Goods menu has been scaled down to reflect this.  I can't help but think this was done with an eye on the dining plan in April for DVC members.  Also at Beaches and Cream at BC no more food from the to go side until 6:00 p.m. This also I feel was done becuase of the dining plan.  People getting more sit down type food with the counter service coupons.

    We have to ask ourselves, Is the dining plan worth it, if it means even more limited choices?  I say no, and I'm sorry the plan was ever added for DVC members.  It has already affected this family.  For many it will save them money, but is it really all about saving money?    You are on vacation after all.

DAVE


----------



## browniemtb

I definitely think its worth it...especially if you have the little ones and do some character dining. Figure that the cost per adult is $38 a day and child is $11. One character meal cost over $100 at the Crystal Palace or Liberty Tree. On top of this you get 1 counter service.....and a snack. But now if you are traveling adults only the DDE card may be a better choice. Because some of the restaurants that take the DDE card will not take the DDP. We were down last week and never used our DDE card....and we also weren't able to take advantage of the DDP plan either. So to sum it up I would say if you have young kids and do not plan on many real sit down dinners the DDP is the way to go. If your planning on a lot of nice sit down dinners than the DDE is  the way to go. Just my opinion...
Brownie


----------



## duels23

maybe i've missed this along the way, however, we are looking into renting points for a stay this summer.  we already have our theme park tix and a ressie at pop century, but if we can find a good deal on points we're going to change that.  

my quandry is this:  under my current ressie (room only-planning to use ap discount.  bought park tix seperately), i am not eligible for the ddp b/c i did not buy everything as part of a package, can't return park tix and start over, so we're going with the dde instead.  did the math works out about the same.  however, dw and dmil like the idea of the ddp much better-for convenience sake, so if i could get it that would be better for us anyway.

question is this: if i drop the pop century ressie, rent points at dvc, can i purchase the ddp even though i'm not buying a package and already have park tix?

thanks.


----------



## bicker

I believe the answer is yes.


----------



## zalansky

Good morning fellow DVCR's....
We are taking my DH's family to BWV Labor Day weekend and using our points for the rooms - 3 studios for his family for only 2 nights and we have a one bedroom for ourselves 4 nights (i'll need to recover once they checkout then I can relax!)
Anyway, I have finally convinced them to add on the dining plan. Problem is, there will be 10 of us all together - 8 adults and 2 children. Does anyone know which better sit downs can accomodate a party this size for ADR's? Because we'll have the dining plan, of course we'd like to eat at the better restaurants to get the most bang for the buck, if you will. 
And, off topic, I want to try and book an Illuminations cruise (AKA specialty cruise) for one of the nights we'll be there. The trip is to celebrate the in-laws 50th wedding anniversary. We want to surprise the group with this. Has anyone done this?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## pbharris4

duels23 said:
			
		

> question is this: if i drop the pop century ressie, rent points at dvc, can i purchase the ddp even though i'm not buying a package and already have park tix?
> 
> thanks.



Yes, you can get the DP if you rent points from a DVC member. Make sure to tell the person you are renting from that you'd like to add the DP so when they make the reservation (or if they already have one) that they tell Member Services to add it on for you. You will pay for hte DP when you check in. You can cancel the DP up to 3 days before your trip, but not after that. You do not need tickets or packages or anything else.

We're DVC members and bought 10 day non expire tickets to spread out over a few years and we added the DP this trip. I would strongly suggest though to keep the Pop Century reservations until you find DVC to rent and have paid your deposit. After then you can cancel Pop Century..just to be safe. HTH


----------



## Donna

zalansky said:
			
		

> Good morning fellow DVCR's....
> We are taking my DH's family to BWV Labor Day weekend and using our points for the rooms - 3 studios for his family for only 2 nights and we have a one bedroom for ourselves 4 nights (i'll need to recover once they checkout then I can relax!)
> Anyway, I have finally convinced them to add on the dining plan. Problem is, there will be 10 of us all together - 8 adults and 2 children. Does anyone know which better sit downs can accomodate a party this size for ADR's? Because we'll have the dining plan, of course we'd like to eat at the better restaurants to get the most bang for the buck, if you will.
> And, off topic, I want to try and book an Illuminations cruise (AKA specialty cruise) for one of the nights we'll be there. The trip is to celebrate the in-laws 50th wedding anniversary. We want to surprise the group with this. Has anyone done this?
> Thanks in advance!



You might want to get a grand gathering Cm to help you. You can get all kinds of special rates on fireworks cruises and specialty get-togethers  and they will also help you with ADRs. I have a group of 10 going in august and if grand gatherings does your ADRs, you get priority treatment at your sit down meals as far as seating and not waiting. There are some restaurants where you will have no choice but to eat at different tables near each other. I know Coral Reef comes to mind. The disney website has the grand gathering contact info and all the details of the events you are eligible for (any party of 8 or more is eligible).


----------



## Sherri

I think I almost have DH convinced to go with the dining plan. Are there an TS places that you you only need to use one sit down credit for instead of two? Is there a list or a link somewhere that I can find out about that. Also what is considered a snack? Is it drink and popcorn or ice cream and a drink? 
Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## patsal

Sherri said:
			
		

> I think I almost have DH convinced to go with the dining plan. Are there an TS places that you you only need to use one sit down credit for instead of two? Is there a list or a link somewhere that I can find out about that. Also what is considered a snack? Is it drink and popcorn or ice cream and a drink?
> Thanks in advance for the help.


Many TS only require one credit--only signature dining (CG, Jiko, Flying Fish, CRT, etc) require two.  Most restaurants only require one. As for the snack it is one item a water, a soda, a popcorn, an ice cream, a big grab bag of chips, a rice crispy treat.  Basically if you spend more than 40 per adult on food and you only eat one TS and CS per day it works out well.  We usually never eat out for brakfast, grab CS in the parks and plan a dinner out most evenings so it works out fine.


----------



## Sherri

Thank you so much for the information. Is it too late for us to add it for our July trip? Did we have to add it when we made our reservations?
We usually only eat twice a day when we are in the parks also so it does make it worth it for us. We have breakfast before we leave our room. Are you able to make reservations while using the dining plan?
Thanks-


----------



## patsal

Sherri said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for the information. Is it too late for us to add it for our July trip? Did we have to add it when we made our reservations?
> We usually only eat twice a day when we are in the parks also so it does make it worth it for us. We have breakfast before we leave our room. Are you able to make reservations while using the dining plan?
> Thanks-




Call MS and ask them to add it to your reservation.  You don't pay until you arrive.  Yes, you can make your advanced dining reservations while you are on the phone with MS.  This year was the first time I used MS to make my ADR's and it was very quick and easy--I doubt I'll ever do tham any other way again!


----------



## Sherri

Thanks for all of the help. Dh is warming up to the idea. When I looked at the menu at the 50's cafe and showed him the appetizer and drink, dinner and dessert he saw the savings of doing the dining plan.


----------



## patsal

Sherri said:
			
		

> Thanks for all of the help. Dh is warming up to the idea. When I looked at the menu at the 50's cafe and showed him the appetizer and drink, dinner and dessert he saw the savings of doing the dining plan.




Once you check the menus and look at the prices you'll se that savings at nearly every place that you dine.  Remember that tax and tip are included in the 37.99 per adult price as well.


----------



## Sherri

Thanks for all of the help. We are going to do it. I will call tomorrow and add it. We will have to call back closer to the time to try and make reservations for specific places. We leave Saturday for our other Florida trip (we are going to the beach), but all of my energy is going into planning our July trip. Disney is quite addicting.


----------



## juliehry

I am thinking abouut my dinning options while at the SSR this fall.  What is DDE?  Can someone enlighten me about my options.  Thanks.

Julie


----------



## Sherri

From what I learned, the dining option is as follows. Each person on your reservation must do this in order to get it. For anyone over the age of ten it is $37.99 per day, under the age of 10 is $10.99 per day. You get one snack per day, one counter service meal per day and one sit down meal which they refer to as Table service or TS per day. Looking at the menus it sure seems worth it for us to do. Its a good way to experience some of the more expensive restaurants. You can use it for charactor dining as well. This price includes tax and tip. If you want to look at some of the menus then google menus around the world and you can take a look at all of the menus at the Disney resorts and parks. I think its a great way to see if it is worth it for your family.


----------



## juliehry

Thanks Sherrie,

Do you happen to know what a DDE card is?

Thanks julie


----------



## Sherri

I believe that the DDE card is something people purchase for an extra $20.00 when they get annual passes. It allows them to get a twenty percent discount at certain restaurants.


----------



## Chuck S

The DDE card (Disney Dining Experience) is a 20% discount card valid at almost all Disney owned full service and buffet restaurants and lounges, it also is good for "adult" beverages. It is not valid for counter service meals, except at the AK and value resorts that do not have a full service restaurant.   You must be a FL resident or AP holder to be able to purchase the DDE.  For FL residents the cost is $75 per year, FL seasonal pass holders and all AP and PP holders get the card for $60.  It is good for up to 10 people in your party.  All must dine together and be on one check.


----------



## Donna

Sherri said:
			
		

> Thanks for all of the help. We are going to do it. I will call tomorrow and add it. We will have to call back closer to the time to try and make reservations for specific places. We leave Saturday for our other Florida trip (we are going to the beach), but all of my energy is going into planning our July trip. Disney is quite addicting.



If you are going in july, you better call ASAP for your ADRs. The dining plan is very popular now and this makes the restaurants alot more crowded, especially during peak months (july is THE peak month). You can make ADRs 6 mos. ahead of time. I have a july trip and made mine in january. I had to change a few last month and there were alot of times already taken up that I couldn't get.


----------



## Sherri

Donna- Thanks for the heads up, I will get on it today. I better start planning. Are there some TS places we can go without a reservation? We wanted to go to whispering canyon since we will be at the WL. Is that hard to reserve or is it mostly the places in the parks that are tough to get?


----------



## Donna

I think resort restaurants (mostly deluxe)  are even harder to get because you're right there where you're staying and if you don't feel like going out (raining, too hot), you just go down to your restaurant and eat. Depending on the time of your meal, it can be tough! To some people, these restaurants are a destination unto themselves (1900 parkfare, whispering canyon, chef mickeys, cape may cafe,  to name a few). You can do walk ups but just be prepared to wait, which, in the WL, is not an unpleasant wait! I think it's better to be prepared and have ADRs; you can always change your mind but at least you have a plan! Good Luck!


----------



## Sherri

Thanks Donna for the help, by the way I love the picture of your dog and cat. I did add the dining plan today to our reservations so i'm feeling good about that. I just really wanted to see which parks would have extended hours which days so I know where we will be because we were going to buy the hopper option on the park passes (which is a first for us). But now that I think about it, it is better to have a plan in place. And it is better if we have reservations. It sounds like at this point we are going to pretty much have to be flexible. 
So here is kind of a dumb question. If we are arriving on Sunday and staying until Friday we are only there for five nights but not considered six days since she just gave us a five night rate. So we can start using the plan on Sunday when we check in and it ends Thursday even though we are leaving Friday? In otherwords we have 5 TS 5 snacks and 5 cs, is that right?


----------



## shelleyz

If you are leaving on a Friday you can use your credits on Friday if you want.  You are correct, you will have 5 TS, 5 CS and 5 snack credits per person.


----------



## Disney Pappy

dcibrando said:
			
		

> Anyone booked the dining plan yet?  For your trip?  For a renter?


 We booked the Dining Plan for our upcoming June trip to OKW (2br villla) for 5 adults & 2 children as soon as it became available.  We were able to book ADR's for all 10 days without any problem.  We think it will be worth the cost.  I'll post when we return as to whether or not we still feel it is/was worth it.  We have some great meals scheduled and can't wait to get there.  It will be our grand-daughters(4&7) first trip to WDW!!!


----------



## ceejay13

We have a 6 night stay next month at OKW. 5 nights are on points and the 6th we are paying cash. I called today to get the meal plan and was told it was no problem to get it for all 6 nights. I made our ADRs last week.


----------



## NMW

Sherri said:
			
		

> Thanks Donna for the help, by the way I love the picture of your dog and cat. I did add the dining plan today to our reservations so i'm feeling good about that. I just really wanted to see which parks would have extended hours which days so I know where we will be because we were going to buy the hopper option on the park passes (which is a first for us). But now that I think about it, it is better to have a plan in place. And it is better if we have reservations. It sounds like at this point we are going to pretty much have to be flexible.
> So here is kind of a dumb question. If we are arriving on Sunday and staying until Friday we are only there for five nights but not considered six days since she just gave us a five night rate. So we can start using the plan on Sunday when we check in and it ends Thursday even though we are leaving Friday? In otherwords we have 5 TS 5 snacks and 5 cs, is that right?



Disney now posts park hours a full 6 months in advance including EMH, etc.  This coinsides with people's ability to make ADR's 6 mos in advance.  The posters who told you it may be hard to get ADR's now are right.  The dining plan is incredibly popular and more people than ever are making TS ADR's.  This past Dec was the first time I ever saw so many people being turned away at TS restaurants who didn't have ADR's.  Not even the hugely popular ones too.  When I asked CM's about it they all said "it's the dining plan"

You are right about the number of credits.  It goes by how many nights your stay is.  When, during that stay, you use them is up to you.


----------



## mom2my3kids

The owner made the reservation and added the dining plan for me. I just have to pay for it when we arrive. She was very helpful and very sweet..


----------



## JimMIA

NMW said:
			
		

> The dining plan is incredibly popular and more people than ever are making TS ADR's.  This past Dec was the first time I ever saw so many people being turned away at TS restaurants who didn't have ADR's.  Not even the hugely popular ones too.  When I asked CM's about it they all said "it's the dining plan"


I'm sure it was more than the dining plan, although I agree the DP is very popular.  During December, you also had the Candlelight Processional Dinner Packages, and those really packed some of the restaurants.  

We couldn't get Le Cellier as an ADR, so we tried to just snag a standby.  Not only were we NOT successful, but they wouldn't even put us on a wait list.  They were so overbooked, they were not even using a wait list.  

We had so much trouble getting in Epcot restaurants we probably won't go again in December.  Instead we'll go in early November, before they start CP.  We were rather underwhelmed with a lot of the December stuff anyway, although we did really enjoy CP.


----------



## BWVNUT

Hi everyone - just wondering if you think purchasing the dining plan is worth it vs using DVC membership discounts at various restaurants?  I am new to DVC (closing end of May  ) and am really not sure how many restaurants you actually get % off by showing DVC member card. . . 

Also, another question - I noticed by reading another post today that someone mentioned using a blow up in a one bedroom or a studio to get a 5th person in the room - is this really allowed?  Would Disney allow this person to be an actual registered guest or is this something people do and while it's not acceptable by Disney they just turn a cheek???    Just curious. . . 

TIA for any return info.


----------



## bicker

No.  The limit for most of the 1BR villas is 4 people.  You're not permitted to exceed the limit.  Check the DVC board for long and drawn-out threads on this.


----------



## greenban

bicker said:
			
		

> No.  The limit for most of the 1BR villas is 4 people.  You're not permitted to exceed the limit.  Check the DVC board for long and drawn-out threads on this.



Actually, you can.  MS has allowed 5 in a 1 bedroom for over a year now.  Each guest gets a KTTW card in their name and can purchase the DVC-Dining Plan, and use DME as well.

As Bicker points out above, The OFFICIAL written rules state a maximum of 4 in a 1 Bedroom Villa, but MS will gladly register 5 (of any age), they will advise you that a sleeping space, bedding or towels are not provided for guest # 5.

I was there Easter week, and we had 5 in a 1 bedroom. We ordered a towel pack for extra towels, and out littlest DD slept (quite happily) on the love seat.  We always bring down our own pillows & Blankets (for sleeping in the car), so that bedding was not an issue.

Hope this helps,

-Tony

PS This was at OKW.


----------



## Sherri

BWVNUT said:
			
		

> Hi everyone - just wondering if you think purchasing the dining plan is worth it vs using DVC membership discounts at various restaurants?  I am new to DVC (closing end of May  ) and am really not sure how many restaurants you actually get % off by showing DVC member card. . .
> 
> Also, another question - I noticed by reading another post today that someone mentioned using a blow up in a one bedroom or a studio to get a 5th person in the room - is this really allowed?  Would Disney allow this person to be an actual registered guest or is this something people do and while it's not acceptable by Disney they just turn a cheek???    Just curious. . .
> 
> TIA for any return info.



I think the dining plan is worth it. When we went last year as DVC members it seemed like not many places took the 10% discount and the ones that did it barely put a dent in our food bill. When we went on the dining plan years back prior to being members it was wonderful. Check out the menus and the prices (you can go to allears.com) and compare the prices of what your family may spend -vs- the cost of the plan. Another thing some other people do is get the AP and add the DDE for $60.00 and that will get you 20% off of your bill for up to 10 guests in your party.


----------



## greenban

Sherri said:
			
		

> I think the dining plan is worth it. When we went last year as DVC members it seemed like not many places took the 10% discount and the ones that did it barely put a dent in our food bill. When we went on the dining plan years back prior to being members it was wonderful. Check out the menus and the prices (you can go to allears.com) and compare the prices of what your family may spend -vs- the cost of the plan. Another thing some other people do is get the AP and add the DDE for $60.00 and that will get you 20% off of your bill for up to 10 guests in your party.




And most importantly, the DDE 20% applies to alcoholic drinks!

 

-Tony


----------



## BWVNUT

Thanks so much, bicker, Greenban (what could be better than 20% on alchol - ha ha!) and Sherri!  I appreciate the info and will DEF. Look into both - we have a 1bdrm at BWV reserved -


----------



## Sherri

greenban said:
			
		

> And most importantly, the DDE 20% applies to alcoholic drinks!
> 
> 
> 
> -Tony



I'll drink to that.


----------



## Judique

BWVNUT said:
			
		

> Hi everyone - just wondering if you think purchasing the dining plan is worth it vs using DVC membership discounts at various restaurants?  I am new to DVC (closing end of May  ) and am really not sure how many restaurants you actually get % off by showing DVC member card.



We booked the dining plan for our Easter visit and it was definitely worth it to us.  We normally eat table service meals for dinner and the cost of the evening meals alone exceeded what we paid for the plan.  We spent 5 nights at BWV and then 1 additional night at Pop,  which gave us 6 nights to spread our credits over.  We were unable to use all our counter service meals.  Snacks left at the end were easier - we cashed the credits in for a bag of Mickey Head rice crispy treats.   We usually order appetizers and entrees and sometimes split a dessert- I don't always have a beverage,  just water with lemon- we still saved money.  What I will do different next visit is use more CS credits for breakfasts.  This visit we also put some juices, yoghurts, coffee, cereal and snacks etc in the room and had a small 'room' breakfast before leaving,  as I was trying to conserve cs credits in the first day or two,  not really knowing how it would go.


----------



## BWVNUT

Judique said:
			
		

> We booked the dining plan for our Easter visit and it was definitely worth it to us.  We normally eat table service meals for dinner and the cost of the evening meals alone exceeded what we paid for the plan.  We spent 5 nights at BWV and then 1 additional night at Pop,  which gave us 6 nights to spread our credits over.  We were unable to use all our counter service meals.  Snacks left at the end were easier - we cashed the credits in for a bag of Mickey Head rice crispy treats.   We usually order appetizers and entrees and sometimes split a dessert- I don't always have a beverage,  just water with lemon- we still saved money.  What I will do different next visit is use more CS credits for breakfasts.  This visit we also put some juices, yoghurts, coffee, cereal and snacks etc in the room and had a small 'room' breakfast before leaving,  as I was trying to conserve cs credits in the first day or two,  not really knowing how it would go.



Thanks, Judique, I've decided I'm going to do it - everyone who has responded seems quite happy with it!  Thanks again!


----------



## triplefigs

I am staying with a friend (DVC owner) in January at the Beach Club for a girl's weekend. We are all getting the DDP. She will be checking in first, and then my DD and I arrive later that day. 

Do we all have to be present at check in for the DDP like you do at the resorts? Or can she check us all 3 (2A, 1C) in and go ahead and pay for the DDP then? Or will I have to go to the front desk with my DD later?

Thanks!


----------



## bicker

This is one of those things that I've heard variable reports: I suppose most of the time you'll have no problem doing as you suggest, but not always (folks have speculated that that's because of the virtual guest problem), so I would be prepared to present all folks on your reservation at check-in.


----------



## triplefigs

Thanks.  We're headed to Epcot for dinner and Illuminations our first night.  It would be easier for us if she can check us all in (save time), but if she can't then we'll just head to the Guest Relations desk when we arrive.


----------



## bicker

You probably can get away with it, but just be prepared to regroup if not.


----------



## missymagic

Triplefigs you should have no problem as long as all parties are listed on the room.  My mom usually takes the girls walking while I check in and havnt had a problem.  She will just have to pay for all of them at check in.


----------



## Donna

I would think that they'd have provisions for this because families from different states vacation together all the time at disney and there has to be times when they are on different flights, arriving at different times. We have a grand villa at OKW next month, 3 different families from two states (it sleeps 12), arriving at different times. I mean, we ARE family, but I'm not paying for everyone at check in that doesn't arrive with us! I already emailed member services to see how this is handled, just to be sure it's ok.


----------



## BCV23

I don't think there is anything to "get away with!"

My husband used to check in for our family while we headed off to order breakfast at Coral Island Cafe/Kona. These days I'm more often the one checking us in and I'm almost always doing it by myself.   I've never had a problem including April/May which included the DDP for our BCV portion of the trip.

Have fun triplefigs. I hope you enjoy BCV.


----------



## shelleyz

We have friends going with us in December but they are not arriving til the next day.  We want to do the DDP.  Will we be able to do the DDP with them checking in after us?  I know we all have to book for all nights and they are fine with that as one lunch will be 2 credits anyway @ the castle.  Will they let us do this?


----------



## castleri

I was told I could do this with DS who is coming in two days after the rest of us in Sept. at OKW.  Just have to buy the plan for all 10 days even though he won't be there all those days.   I really think the issue is with the "free dining" plan not with people who are staying at DVC and paying for each person.  There have been reports of people adding names to reservations to get extra dining credits on the "free" plan- thus they want to see everyone who will be in the rooms.


----------



## triplefigs

Thanks to all for answering my question about checking in.  My friend arrives much earlier than we do.  We were hoping ME could deliver our bags to the room and my DD and I could go straight to Epcot.  Thanks for all the info!


----------



## shelleyz

> I was told I could do this with DS who is coming in two days after the rest of us in Sept. at OKW. Just have to buy the plan for all 10 days even though he won't be there all those days.


This is good to know.  It will be so much easier and cheaper having the dining plan with 9 of us.  Using credits is much easier than seeing who owes how much on the bill.  I figured things out and for the 5 in my group its cheaper on the DDP for where we are eating.


----------



## kahluacream

triplefigs said:
			
		

> Do we all have to be present at check in for the DDP like you do at the resorts? Or can she check us all 3 (2A, 1C) in and go ahead and pay for the DDP then? Or will I have to go to the front desk with my DD later?



I'm no expert, Triplefigs, but I agree with previous posters that your friend should be able to check in everyone in your party.   When my family stayed on our DVC points at VWL in May, DH checked us in and paid for our dining while I tried to keep up with our kiddos...  They were racing wildly across the little bridge in the lobby!!        Our whole party never showed up together at the front desk.  Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## triplefigs

kahluacream said:
			
		

> I'm no expert, Triplefigs, but I agree with previous posters that your friend should be able to check in everyone in your party. When my family stayed on our DVC points at VWL in May, DH checked us in and paid for our dining while I tried to keep up with our kiddos... They were racing wildly across the little bridge in the lobby!!  Our whole party never showed up together at the front desk. Hope you have a great trip!


 
Thanks. My DD and I are so excited to go to the BCV!


----------



## kkmauch

I'm sure this has been asked before...but I can't seem to find it.
I am booking a 6 day trip to SSR for a friend's honeymoon. Can they get the "free" dining plan with MYW tickets? I have the room already booked, but I wasn't sure about adding these extras. They need the tickets anyway, I thought adding the DDP might help out. Thanks!


----------



## rantnnravin

If you are booking an SSR and tickets _package_ *through CRO* during a time when Disney is _offering_ free dining, then your friends will get free dining. *However*, booking through DVC only eliminates the mandatory ticket purchase, you'll have to pay the $37.99 per adult to add the dining plan to the reservation. 
.


----------



## Dean

shelleyz said:
			
		

> We have friends going with us in December but they are not arriving til the next day.  We want to do the DDP.  Will we be able to do the DDP with them checking in after us?  I know we all have to book for all nights and they are fine with that as one lunch will be 2 credits anyway @ the castle.  Will they let us do this?


As noted, you'll just need to pay for the entire time on checkin.


----------



## shelleyz

> As noted, you'll just need to pay for the entire time on checkin.



Thank you Dean. Now I know to get the money before we leave for vacation.


----------



## jjohnson

You also need to add the dining plan to the reservation before they arrive.


----------



## Rainman

When you are at a table service location, is it possible to order an additional appitizer instead of a desert.  We have a two year old and thought that we could use the appitizer(s) to feed him.  Also, many times we dont order desert?


----------



## BCV23

shelleyz said:
			
		

> Thank you Dean. Now I know to get the money before we leave for vacation.



If you are leaving a credit card for charges, it is all one seamless operation. The DDP charge is just added to your account.


----------



## bicker

> When you are at a table service location, is it possible to order an additional appitizer instead of a desert.


I haven't heard that being allowed.  Sorry.


----------



## BCV23

Rainman said:
			
		

> When you are at a table service location, is it possible to order an additional appitizer instead of a desert.  We have a two year old and thought that we could use the appitizer(s) to feed him.  Also, many times we dont order desert?



You know, I would ask your server if the occasion arises. It may not be possible depending on how the computer programs are set up.

But years ago we used to do the Gold plan and did at times order a soup and salad and no dessert. This was no problem in the "old day."


----------



## kmc33

Rainman said:
			
		

> Also, many times we dont order desert?


 If they won't let you make the substitution, I have read that they will package your dessert to go.  It doesn't really solve your first question, but if you are too full for dessert, perhaps you could take back to your unit for later.


----------



## kiingor

Just wondering...
How long has this Dining plan for DVC been going on and is it gonna last.    I personally love the dining plan and it was one of the factors for me in becoming a member.  Would hate to see it discontinue after becoming a member.   I'm still under contract.   I would prbly have to sell it if they ever discontinue the dining plan... hehe


----------



## Chuck S

The dining plan became available to DVC in April of 2006. Technically any perk or discount can be discountinued at any time. However, I think the dining plan will continue to be available to DVC as long as it is available to WDW package purchasers. WDW Travel does redo their dining plans from time to time. When that happens, and if the changes are substantial, I would expect DVC & WDW travel to then renegotiate and recalculate to see if offering the plan to DVCers is viable and in the best interest of both operating entities.


----------



## pouncingpluto

Could anyone tell me where one could use a CS (not snack) credit for breakfast in Animal Kingdom?


----------



## jjohnson

Tusker House has breakfast offerings


----------



## hmmerr02

tusker house breakfast is awesome! I've always been so-so pleased with CS breakfast, but this is the best I've had anywhere is WDW!


----------



## pouncingpluto

Thanks for the info!!  I know it's not "smart" to use CS for breakfast, but with our flight times, we have an extra TS or CS left over if we use them all for lunch or dinner.  And I figured we lose less value using a CS than a TS for breakfast!


----------



## Dusted

Hello all.  I am considering a DVC purchase thru Time Share.  Just a small amount of points to cover one of two trips to get our feet wet, so to speak.  

Anyway, this Sept we booked thru 407-w-Disney and got the free dining.  Please explain again to a newbie how it could work to be DVC and get free dining... Sorry, just didn't get it on the last try.


----------



## sweet48

there are no free dining plans for DVC owners or renters, this is a sales tool for Disney to get more customers to come at off times and stay onsite  to get that Great Magical Experience


----------



## kcgirl

I have a question on the DDP.  When you count the number of days to purchase do you count the check-in day and the check-out day or just the number of nights you will be there?


----------



## bicker

You purchase the Dining Plan for the number of nights of your stay.  You then get that number of each type of credit.


----------



## kcgirl

Thanks for the info bicker.  I thought that was probably how they did it but I've been wrong lots of times.  It's nice to know for sure!


----------



## icydog

Is there anyway to share dining with our family if they are not staying at WDW? For sit down meals? For counter service meals? For snacks?
Thanks!!! We are going tomorrow and need to know if we can do this and how.


----------



## Sammie

icydog said:


> Is there anyway to share dining with our family if they are not staying at WDW? For sit down meals? For counter service meals? For snacks?
> Thanks!!! We are going tomorrow and need to know if we can do this and how.



Afraid not, the plan is only good for those that are on your reservation. 

You can dine together, with your using your plan for your meals and they will pay out of pocket for thiers. You will need to tell the server at the beginning, who is on the plan and who is not and you will get seperate checks. Since you are on the plan and they are not, there will be an automatic 18% tip added to their bill.


----------



## SleepyatDVC

icydog said:


> Is there anyway to share dining with our family if they are not staying at WDW? For sit down meals? For counter service meals? For snacks?
> Thanks!!! We are going tomorrow and need to know if we can do this and how.



You "may" be able to share some of your CS credits and snacks with them but not with the TS credits.  Note that if you have 4 adults on the DDP, you probably won't be able to order 5 or 6 CS all at once, but may be able to order more at one meal if you split up your order.  Of course, the ability to do this may change.  I don't think there are any restrictions on how many snack credits you can use at any one time at the moment.

Even with the TS, if you are willing to share your appetizers and desserts with everyone, the OOP costs may be just the extra entrees and drinks.


----------



## bicker

Please keep in mind that this is explicitly prohibited.  Disney's brochure reads as follows:





> _Q. Can I use my Disney Dining Plan to redeem meals for friends or family members who are not included in my reservation and have not purchased a Magic Your Way Package Plus Dining?_
> A. Sorry, you may not use your Disney Dining Plan to redeem meals for friends or family members who are not included in your reservation and have not purchased a Magic Your Way Package Plus Dining.


The rule makes no distinction between TS and CS credits; it applies to both.


----------



## icydog

bicker said:


> Please keep in mind that this is explicitly prohibited. Disney's brochure reads as follows:The rule makes no distinction between TS and CS credits; it applies to both.


First of all you have paid for meals beforehand. 
Secondly Disney has no way to police CS and snacks.  You can easily pass your dining card (room key) on to someone not on the plan. He can then charge a cs meal to that card. I don't know how they could stop this. When we checked in the front desk clerk told us we could eat all our cs meals at one time if we wished. If I wish to pay for my _non-resort staying_ family these are my credits to do what I wish with them. I do not think it is an ethical issue at all. The meals are prepaid no matter who is consumming them. It costs me (and Disney) the same amount.


----------



## bicker

You've paid for meals for specific named guests, at specific ages.  Folks can exploit lack of enforcement, surely, but we've seen what they did with regard to TS credits after that abuse finally got too much for Disney to ignore.


----------



## Chuck S

This thread is really getting off topic.  If it becomes a general "DDP" thread, not a "How the DDP applies to DVC" thread, it will be moved to the DDP sub-board on the Disney Restaurant boards.


----------



## tobidisney

My only complaint......

Too much food.

Here is a tip!!!!
A snack is anything up to $4.  We "cashed in" some snacks for some bags of candy and brought them home with us.

tobi


----------



## Minnie&Nana

jjohnson said:


> You also need to add the dining plan to the reservation before they arrive.


 

I was wondering if this had changed. Several months ago, when we booked with rented points and renters could still call MS with requests, questions etc, I asked  MS if we needed to book DDP in advance and was told there was no need to book in advance, that we could add it on at check-in.

Does anyone know if this has changed? Do we now need to ask our DVC member to call and add the DDP?

Thanks much!


----------



## JimMIA

BaciBecky said:


> I was wondering if this had changed. Several months ago, when we booked with rented points and renters could still call MS with requests, questions etc, I asked  MS if we needed to book DDP in advance and was told there was no need to book in advance, that we could add it on at check-in.
> 
> Does anyone know if this has changed? Do we now need to ask our DVC member to call and add the DDP?
> 
> Thanks much!


There have been a few situations where people have reported being able to add DDP at checkin, and I don't think I've heard of anyone being denied adding it at checkin.  However, I think the official word is you must add it prior to arrival...with most folks saying 3 days prior.

If you are renting, yes, you must have the DVC owner call MS and make the arrangements for you.  That's not only true for DDP, it's for anything having to do with MS (DME, or requests, for example).  Effective 8/1/2006, MS will no longer talk to anyone except a member.


----------



## Minnie&Nana

Thank you! Good to know for sure. Hope DVC owner does not mind adding the DDP. When we made the reservation we were still able to make requests without having to bother her.

If she does not want to call, we'll just keep our fingers crossed they will take care of it at check-in. I can understand our owner not wanting to be bothered with our details!

Thanks again!


----------



## amy1976

I have a question about DVC and the DDP.  We are renting at BCV for 7 nights and we would like to do the DDP.  My sister-in-law is joining us midweek.  How can we all get the DDP.  Can she be added when she arrives?


----------



## JimMIA

amy1976 said:


> I have a question about DVC and the DDP.  We are renting at BCV for 7 nights and we would like to do the DDP.  My sister-in-law is joining us midweek.  How can we all get the DDP.  Can she be added when she arrives?


If you are staying seven nights, you will need to purchase the DDP for all members of your party -- including your SIL -- for each night of the reservation.  That, incidentally, is exactly the same scenario your SIL would face anywhere else at Disney -- it's not a DVC thing.  The good news is she will not have to purchase any theme park tickets she doesn't need.

The owner you rented from will have to make all the DDP arrangements for you, because they need to be made through MS.


----------



## amy1976

That stinks...What if she doesn't want the DDP, does she have to get it if we do?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## icydog

Hi Amy,
How are you. I think you were going to rent from me at one point.
I would use all of your sit down meals in the first days and leave all the counter service meals to the end of the week and split them with your SIL. You will have more than enough food with Counter Service and snack options. When you are at the BCV get full boxes of Entenmann's chocolate Donuts, half gallon of milk or juice for one snack. This really stretches your snacks out. 
Marylyn


----------



## Dean

amy1976 said:


> That stinks...What if she doesn't want the DDP, does she have to get it if we do?  Thanks for your help.


Technically she will have to get it if you do or you will all need to pass.


----------



## sweet48

if you are doing any 2 for 1's, then it will work out for you

don't forget to make your reservations in advance


----------



## JimMIA

amy1976 said:


> That stinks...What if she doesn't want the DDP, does she have to get it if we do?  Thanks for your help.


Actually, those are just the rules for DDP, whether you are staying at a DVC resort or in a regular Disney hotel.  You have to purchase it for every person in your party for each night of your stay.  It's a package deal, not a menu of options to choose from.  

That's the DDP -- if it doesn't fit your needs, don't buy it.  There are other options.  

For example, if anyone in your party has an Annual Pass, you can buy the Disney Dining Experience card.  That card is good for a year, and it gives you a 20% discount off food and beverage (including alcohol).  In addition, you can use one DDE card for up to 10 people per meal, provided you're all dining together on the same check and the cardholder is paying the bill.  (You can sort out the high finances among yourselves later).  Many people prefer the DDE card to the DDP.  You may come out ahead buying one AP and the DDE card.


----------



## rachelj

My family is renting points to stay at AKV's Jan '08.  When the owner of the points made the reservations for me, I told him we'd like to try the dining plan.  

I know that we pay for that when we arrive.  What I can't seem to find on here is if I need to buy park tickets for just the 5 days we will be there.  I had planned on purchasing 10 day, no exp. passes.  I figured it would be a little less expensive that way (since I'm hoping we'll be going back!  ) 

My main question is:  Do I need to purchase park tickets for just the 5 days (vs. more days w/ the no exp option).  Also, I can buy these ahead of time right?  The DDP & the park tickets don't need to be purchased together right?

Thank you so much for any assistance any of you can give me with this.  I've been reading over these boards, but can't seem to find the answer to this.

Thank you!
Rachel Johnson


----------



## sweet48

as far as park tickets go ,  you can buy how you want at the counter when you check in. but with the dining plan you have to buy dining for everyone in the room. for all of the days in your reservation


----------



## rachelj

Do I have to buy the tickets there though?  Throught undercovertourist.com you can get slightly discounted tickets.  For my family of 4 I'd save about $80 or so doing it that way.  I've used them before, & they are cheaper.

Do I have to have just the 5 days worth of tickets or doesn't it matter?


----------



## BCV23

Tickets aren't tied to a DVC DDP reservation in any way. You can purchase tickets whenever it works for you and any length pass you want.

Have fun!


----------



## patsal

rachelj said:


> Do I have to buy the tickets there though?  Throught undercovertourist.com you can get slightly discounted tickets.  For my family of 4 I'd save about $80 or so doing it that way.  I've used them before, & they are cheaper.
> 
> Do I have to have just the 5 days worth of tickets or doesn't it matter?



If you are staying at a DVC resort on points then you can have whatever ticket media you would like from whereever you would like to purchase it.  The only thing that has to be in place is your request for the DDP ahead of time as well as all members of the entire reservation party on the plan.  you pay in full for the DDP at check in.


----------



## rachelj

Thank you very much for answering my questions.  I really appreciate it.  I think I've got it all straight now as far as what to expect with the DDP.

This board it great.  Thanks a million to all of you who are willing to help people like me out.

Disney World is great, I can't wait until our next trip!!!


----------



## idofabric

Ok, we are going down next week... And are thinking about the DDP. We have the DDE card. 
We all have PAPs. 
We traded in to OKW through Interval I'nat. 
So given all the above info, And having asked a lot of questions in the past, I still am in need of info. And I will be calling tomorrow morning... but you all are quicker...

I have read that we will need to call MS to get the DDP. And that ONLY DVC owners can call thrm. So if I want to add the DDP, how will I do that since we traded into the resort? I did just call OKW and they told me to call #### (edited after reading the below...)in the morning. Is that MS? 

Since we all have PAPs will we still have to buy at least a 1 day MYW ticket to get the DDP? I have read that you must get a 1 Day MYW for each person in the unit in order to get the DDP. We can do that if we need to as long as they don't expire! We would just use the tickets for the odd guest that go down and meet us for 1 or 2 days.. 

And yes, I know I need ADRs, since it is July! I have some, so we should be fine.... 

Thank you all!


----------



## BCV23

I can only help with the ticket question. There is no ticket requirement of any sort when purchasing DDP for a DVC stay so you're set.

Don't know about calling MS but since that is what you were told to do and they gave you the number, I would assume that's the way to go. I would consider editing the number from your post though as I don't think it's allowed to prevent abuse.


----------



## idofabric

Thank You BVC23! 
And I did edit the number... I did not realize it was a private number. But now now I think about it, I can understand why I should have know... 
I can only say that any non WDW thought, like phone numbers..., are not on my personal radar screen wright now...
I think that I will call the number I was given from the CM at OKW, and if I need to then I will just call the resort again and/ or II then. And if all else fails I will ask them to make a note on the ress that I tried to get the DDP in advance. And I will then send a fax to them. So I should be covered. I can't imagine that every CM knows every rule. So it will all be fine. And if all that fails then we just will deal with it. It will all be fine!


----------



## BCV23

That was fast editing!

I'm sure it will work out one way or another. Have a wonderful stay at OKW and WDW!


----------



## Janet Hill

idofabric:

I've traded in many times and yes you do call MS to add the DDP.  The number is listed on your confirmation from II.  You also have to call to pay the $95 fee before check in.


----------



## mickey&minniealways

We are staying for 4 nights the end of April. We were thinking of adding DDP for the 4 of us. My mother and her cousin will be joinging us for 2 nights. Can we get it for them for just the 2 nights.


----------



## Chuck S

mickey&minniealways said:


> We are staying for 4 nights the end of April. We were thinking of adding DDP for the 4 of us. My mother and her cousin will be joinging us for 2 nights. Can we get it for them for just the 2 nights.




No, it is for everyone on the room reservation for the entire length of the reservation, or no one.


----------



## RLRDA

mickey&minniealways said:


> We are staying for 4 nights the end of April. We were thinking of adding DDP for the 4 of us. My mother and her cousin will be joinging us for 2 nights. Can we get it for them for just the 2 nights.



In order to add someone to the DDP they must be listed on the reservation. If you have 1 reservation for 4 nights all the occupants would have to buy the DDP for all 4 nights (even if your mother and cousin will only be there for 2 out of the 4).

When we went last year my DBIL joined us for the first 4 nights....we ended up splitting our reservations between SSR and AKV so it worked out perfectly. The 4 night reservation we added him to the DDP then when we switched it was just the 5 of us on the DDP for the last 1/2 of the trip.


----------



## disneegrl4eva

Janet Hill said:


> idofabric:
> 
> I've traded in many times and yes you do call MS to add the DDP.  The number is listed on your confirmation from II.  You also have to call to pay the $95 fee before check in.



what is the $95 fee for ???


----------



## tomandrobin

Two year old thread, but still has some good information.


----------



## Donna

Janet Hill said:


> idofabric:
> 
> I've traded in many times and yes you do call MS to add the DDP.  The number is listed on your confirmation from II.  You also have to call to pay the $95 fee before check in.



You have to pay that fee to trade in?


----------



## Atotty

If you add the DDP, will your confirmation show it?


----------



## dianeschlicht

Atotty said:


> If you add the DDP, will your confirmation show it?



Yes, if you do it before the confirmation is sent out.  We often don't decide on the DDP until closer to trip time, so we often add it a couple weeks before the trip.  In that case, it's doubtful the new confirmation is sent in time.


----------



## BCV23

Atotty said:


> If you add the DDP, will your confirmation show it?



Not in my experience.


----------



## tigger2on

Chuck S said:


> Yes, everyone over the age of 2, and the plan must be purchased for the total number of nights of your stay.



Isn't it 3 years an above? The child meals state 3-9 years. or did you mean over 3 yrs?


----------



## Chuck S

tigger2on said:


> Isn't it 3 years an above? The child meals state 3-9 years. or did you mean over 3 yrs?



I probably didn't state it clearly.

I didn't say "age two and over", I said "over the age of two."  You are "two" until you turn "three", thus if you "over two" you must be at least "three."


----------



## Dean

disneegrl4eva said:


> what is the $95 fee for ???


It's technically called a "resort services fee".  Many erroneously think it's related to transportation but this is not the case.  It effectively pays for the MS portion that deals with exchanging, at least a portion of it.  Mostly they charge it because they can.


----------



## dis2cruise

i know if you are staying in dw other hotels the ddp you must stay 3 nights or more can i get the ddp with our 2 night stay using my dvc??


----------



## Maelstrom_

You can get the DDP with DVC for any number of nights.  Last year in December we stayed at the beach club for 6 nights and had the DDP added, but then we moved over to Boardwalk for 1 extra Boardwalk View  night.  We hadthe DDP for that single night stay reservation, no problem.  I think you only need the 3 night minimum when booking a MYW package.


----------



## patsal

BitsnBearsMom said:


> Ok... but another question.  If for example we had 1 sit down per person left on the Friday we check out of one and into another can we use the 1 from the one card and the other from the next ressie to do hoop de doo??  Just want to make sure I plan it right so we have enough meal credits.



Actually, yes you can.  Since the DDP is good until midnight of check out date the cards are valid--  If you have a family of four for example, you would use 4 credits form the previous reservation that don't expire until midnight and 4 credits from the new reservation that just became valid at check in.


----------



## BCVOwner2002

What is the minimum number of nights you have to stay in order to get DDP?  We will be cruising in October and spending a few nights at WDW but didn't know if this would work for us.  Annmarie


----------



## TDC Nala

On a DVC reservation, there is no minimum number. You could get it for one night if you want.


----------



## BCVOwner2002

TDC Nala said:


> On a DVC reservation, there is no minimum number. You could get it for one night if you want.



Thanks!  I didn't think there was but someone I work with said there was a minimum so I decided to check with the experts.


----------



## qanita92

Do I have to pay at check-in or can I do it sooner?


----------



## dianeschlicht

qanita92 said:


> Do I have to pay at check-in or can I do it sooner?



Check in.


----------



## lovepooh

Okay, maybe this has been asked before but I didn't want to read through all of these pages.  Can I purchase the DDP for my two year old without buying him park tickets?  I know when you stay at the resorts you have to purchase tickets for the DDP but do you also have to if you are a DVC member?


----------



## Donna

lovepooh said:


> Okay, maybe this has been asked before but I didn't want to read through all of these pages.  Can I purchase the DDP for my two year old without buying him park tickets?  I know when you stay at the resorts you have to purchase tickets for the DDP but do you also have to if you are a DVC member?




You can only purchase for 3 and up, i believe, same as the park tickets (regardless of dvc).


----------



## lovepooh

Donna said:


> You can only purchase for 3 and up, i believe, same as the park tickets (regardless of dvc).



I've read on on the dining threads that you can purchase a dining plan for a 2year old but you would also have to purchase a park pass (that is when staying on the Magic Your Way package plus dining).


----------



## Donna

lovepooh said:


> I've read on on the dining threads that you can purchase a dining plan for a 2year old but you would also have to purchase a park pass (that is when staying on the Magic Your Way package plus dining).



that must be new, i never heard of that til now, but my kids are grown so i wouldn't have paid attention. I wouldn't bother to do that though, for as much as little ones eat and why buy them a ticket when they're free still.


----------



## Chuck S

Donna said:


> that must be new, i never heard of that til now, but my kids are grown so i wouldn't have paid attention. I wouldn't bother to do that though, for as much as little ones eat and why buy them a ticket when they're free still.



Some 2 year olds may be able to eat a kids meal, or most of one, so it may be worth it to purchase. 

Members can always call MS and ask if it is possible.


----------



## dvcdisney

lovepooh said:


> Okay, maybe this has been asked before but I didn't want to read through all of these pages.  Can I purchase the DDP for my two year old without buying him park tickets?  I know when you stay at the resorts you have to purchase tickets for the DDP but do you also have to if you are a DVC member?




Not exactly the same, but I thought I'd let you know of my experience. My son usually does not eat child type food. We feed him "adult" type food and does not like chicken fingers, hot dogs etc. So we decided to ask if we can purchase the adult plan for him, even though he was only 6 and MS had told me that fine, we will just put him down as 9 for the purpose of the DDP. And that was that.

I also believe that if you feel you would like the DDP for your two year old, you can just ask them to do the same. But, just for info, we have AP's and use points for the reservations so we don't purchase tickets packages.

Otherwise, my suggestion would be to just pay out of pocket and buy him what you want. So it's more flexible, you can just add it to your bill and they will charge you for the extra items. Since you are not required to get the DDP, give yourself some flexibility and just order things for him. There may be a time where he may not like any of the Child's menu choices and if you get DDP for him, you'll have no choice.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## lovepooh

dvcdisney said:


> Not exactly the same, but I thought I'd let you know of my experience. My son usually does not eat child type food. We feed him "adult" type food and does not like chicken fingers, hot dogs etc. So we decided to ask if we can purchase the adult plan for him, even though he was only 6 and MS had told me that fine, we will just put him down as 9 for the purpose of the DDP. And that was that.
> 
> I also believe that if you feel you would like the DDP for your two year old, you can just ask them to do the same. But, just for info, we have AP's and use points for the reservations so we don't purchase tickets packages.
> 
> Otherwise, my suggestion would be to just pay out of pocket and buy him what you want. So it's more flexible, you can just add it to your bill and they will charge you for the extra items. Since you are not required to get the DDP, give yourself some flexibility and just order things for him. There may be a time where he may not like any of the Child's menu choices and if you get DDP for him, you'll have no choice.
> 
> Just a suggestion.



Thank you for the information.


----------



## TDC Nala

lovepooh said:


> I've read on on the dining threads that you can purchase a dining plan for a 2year old but you would also have to purchase a park pass (that is when staying on the Magic Your Way package plus dining).



You would have to list the child as age 3 on the reservation. Won't make much difference if you are adding DDP to a DVC reservation, but if you're on a package reservation that includes tickets, you'd have to buy the child a ticket.


----------



## mjtm610

I am really new to the dinning pla. Do DVC orders get the same rate as renters?  Are the rates the same if you'r e staying at the Poly or Cont?
I am confused as to what we're supposed to want.
Thanks


----------



## HayGan

mjtm610 said:


> I am really new to the dinning pla. Do DVC orders get the same rate as renters?  Are the rates the same if you'r e staying at the Poly or Cont?
> I am confused as to what we're supposed to want.
> Thanks



The dining plan is the same price for everyone.  It makes no difference where you are staying, if you are renting points, etc.


----------



## Chuck S

mjtm610 said:


> I am really new to the dinning pla. Do DVC orders get the same rate as renters?  Are the rates the same if you'r e staying at the Poly or Cont?
> I am confused as to what we're supposed to want.
> Thanks




The DDP for DVC is identical to, and the same price as, those booking on cash through Disney.  However, DVC doe snot require you to purchase a park ticket as part of the package (you will still needs tickets to enter parks, but you are simply not required to buy it as part of a package.)

If you are stayig on cash at a regular non-DVC resort, you must follow the package rules.  If you are staying on points at a regular non-DVC resort, you may add the plan without the "package."  If you are staying on points or member cash booked through Member Services at a DVC resort, you may add the plan.

DVC reservations are not elibible for the "free dining" promotions, they require a full price room package.

Standard DDP is $38 per adult per night, $10 child.  This plan includes 1 snack, 1 counter service, and 1 table service meal per day.  It does not include alcoholic beverages, appetizers or server gratuity.

Deluxe plan is $70 per adult, $20 child.  It includes 3 meals, your choice of counter or table service, and 2 snacks per day.  It does include appetizwer for the table service and one refill mug per person.  It does not include  alcoholic beverages or server gratuity.

Both plans must be for all occupants of the room for the entire length of the room reservation.

These prices are for 2008, no details for 2009 have been released at this time.  Rumor has it that there will be a fairly substantial price increase for 2009, and it may include gratuities.  Again, this is a rumor only at this time.


----------



## HayGan

dvcdisney said:


> Not exactly the same, but I thought I'd let you know of my experience. My son usually does not eat child type food. We feed him "adult" type food and does not like chicken fingers, hot dogs etc. So we decided to ask if we can purchase the adult plan for him, even though he was only 6 and MS had told me that fine, we will just put him down as 9 for the purpose of the DDP. And that was that.
> 
> I also believe that if you feel you would like the DDP for your two year old, you can just ask them to do the same. But, just for info, we have AP's and use points for the reservations so we don't purchase tickets packages.
> 
> Otherwise, my suggestion would be to just pay out of pocket and buy him what you want. So it's more flexible, you can just add it to your bill and they will charge you for the extra items. Since you are not required to get the DDP, give yourself some flexibility and just order things for him. There may be a time where he may not like any of the Child's menu choices and if you get DDP for him, you'll have no choice.
> 
> Just a suggestion.




Honestly, in your situation I would have still just paid the child's price for him.  At buffet & family style restaurants he would get the same food as you.  At plated TS restaurants you could just order him the entree he wants and pay OOP.  With the $27 difference you would still likely end up up well ahead by keeping him at the child DDP plan.  Just my 2 cents


----------



## jbyrne

Ok - I'm new to all of this.  When you rent points and someone makes a reservation for you, do you have to know the total number of people in your party?  We are working on that and it might have to wait until the end due to illness issues.  So then can we add on the dinning then later?
Thanks!


----------



## dvcdisney

jbyrne said:


> Ok - I'm new to all of this.  When you rent points and someone makes a reservation for you, do you have to know the total number of people in your party?  We are working on that and it might have to wait until the end due to illness issues.  So then can we add on the dinning then later?
> Thanks!



It is my understanding that as long as the member you are renting from calls in with the request to add the DDP more than 48 hours from check in date, you can get the DDP. As for the number of guests, you should make sure that the member also confirms the total number of guests in each room in order to make sure everyone (not necessary for children 2 and under) gets the DDP.


----------



## dvcdisney

HayGan said:


> Honestly, in your situation I would have still just paid the child's price for him.  At buffet & family style restaurants he would get the same food as you.  At plated TS restaurants you could just order him the entree he wants and pay OOP.  With the $27 difference you would still likely end up up well ahead by keeping him at the child DDP plan.  Just my 2 cents



My husband and I had a long discussion about this and we chose to upgrade my son's DDP. Believe me, we were a little leery because we thought we were just wasting the money. But I have to  admit it was the correct decision for us. We are not fans of buffets so we limit that to just our favourites. So, out of 14 days, we would probably end up with 2 or 3 buffets and for the rest, my son would have been stuck with mac n cheese or pizza etc. Now, he does like pizza, but he doesn't really want to eat it for every meal. For instance, at Coral Reef, he didn't really want the Mahi Mahi, but liked the Salmon which is only available at the adult's menu. And at 6, he was able to finish most of it and at the time, my daughter was only a little over 1 and she usually shared some of his meals. We don't really feed them chicken nuggets or hot dogs at home, so they don't like it when we're out. As for the cs meals, this is even worse for children. My son and daughter would share a cs meal like chicken caesar salad or roasted chicken etc. It worked out well for us. My son loves eating from the adult menu. And the great thing about it is that most of the restaurants have fruit for dessert and so that's what they share. And my son is not even a big eater. He has no problem eating at least 3/4 of his plate. 

I think it depends on the person. We weren't sure about it, but we found that it works well for our situation. And it's nice not to have to offer my son hot dogs or chicken nuggets for lunch each day. Before we upgraded his meal, my husband had to eat the hot dog... So as you can imagine, it was my husband who insisted we try it.


----------



## jbyrne

Quote:
Originally Posted by jbyrne  
Ok - I'm new to all of this. When you rent points and someone makes a reservation for you, do you have to know the total number of people in your party? We are working on that and it might have to wait until the end due to illness issues. So then can we add on the dinning then later?
Thanks! 

It is my understanding that as long as the member you are renting from calls in with the request to add the DDP more than 48 hours from check in date, you can get the DDP. As for the number of guests, you should make sure that the member also confirms the total number of guests in each room in order to make sure everyone (not necessary for children 2 and under) gets the DDP.

Thanks for the response!


----------



## dvcdisney

jbyrne said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by jbyrne
> Ok - I'm new to all of this. When you rent points and someone makes a reservation for you, do you have to know the total number of people in your party? We are working on that and it might have to wait until the end due to illness issues. So then can we add on the dinning then later?
> Thanks!
> 
> It is my understanding that as long as the member you are renting from calls in with the request to add the DDP more than 48 hours from check in date, you can get the DDP. As for the number of guests, you should make sure that the member also confirms the total number of guests in each room in order to make sure everyone (not necessary for children 2 and under) gets the DDP.
> 
> Thanks for the response!




I just want to make sure I explained that clearly. Again, the member needs to let them know the total number of guest _which does include infants and children 2 and under_. *But when it comes to the DDP*, they (children 2 and under) will not be counted. So, you will only purchase the DDP for adults and children 3 yrs and over.

_I just wanted to make sure that my last sentence wasn't confusing. _


----------



## 3happydancers

...members have ever been offered free dining during the time it is offered to non-dvc members?


----------



## Dean

3happydancers said:


> ...members have ever been offered free dining during the time it is offered to non-dvc members?


Never


----------



## TDC Nala

DVC members staying on points are not eligible for free dining. Free dining is offered ONLY with a rack rate room/tickets package booking.


----------



## richard871261

The dining plan was much better in 2007 when the standard plan included gratuities and appetizers in the table service meal.


----------



## disneylover5

We are thinking about renting points for Jan 2009. Will the price go up for DDP since it is 2009? This will be myself and 2 teenage daughters. So we will pay 3 adult rates.

If friends decide to join us at the table and we make a reservation for 6, can the other 3 pay their bill and we use of DDP on a separate check?

I have never rented before....but when we did Disney dining we never had a problem....even sharing the meals with our firends.

Any thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## disneynutz

disneylover5 said:


> We are thinking about renting points for Jan 2009. Will the price go up for DDP since it is 2009? This will be myself and 2 teenage daughters. So we will pay 3 adult rates.
> 
> If friends decide to join us at the table and we make a reservation for 6, can the other 3 pay their bill and we use of DDP on a separate check?
> 
> I have never rented before....but when we did Disney dining we never had a problem....even sharing the meals with our firends.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> Thanks



Yes they can split the bill.

January 2009 or 2010?

2009 has been booked for several months. You should book at least 7 months in advance to get what you want. Good luck.


----------



## Laneychris

We love the dinning plan!


----------



## disneyobessed

Is the 09 dining plan any different than the 08?


----------



## JimMIA

The best source of up-to-date DDP info is the DIS DDP board.  The stickies at the top of the board contain all the relevent info you will need, including links to the actual DDP brochures.

Here's a link to that board:  DDP Board


----------



## kiingor

richard871261 said:


> The dining plan was much better in 2007 when the standard plan included gratuities and appetizers in the table service meal.



yeah, I agree-  also, i remember back in 2003, I bought a package with point system that was used for dinning and entertainment.  It was way much better.  I was able to use 1 point for table service (even rain forest and planet hollywood) and 2 points for cirque de solei.   Wasted 2 points for the cirque when i could have 2 table service,


----------



## Maroon

According to numerous posts on the restaurant board.


----------



## ahasham

Hi, 
I am new to these forums, so this maybe a dumb question, but can you use points towards the DDP?


----------



## disneynutz

ahasham said:


> Hi,
> I am new to these forums, so this maybe a dumb question, but can you use points towards the DDP?



Sorry, no points allowed.

DDP is paid for at the time of check in at your resort and you can use the DDP on the day of check in, even before your room is ready.

You can also use your DDP credits until midnight of your check out day.


----------



## Joanne Albanese

I have forgotten how useful this site is and will remember to visit more often. I have a question regarding the post about tax and tip. We are going in June and this will be my first time using the dining plan since they removed the appetizers; I was informed that the dining plan does not include tax and that for parties of 6 or more an 18% gratuity is automatically added; also not included. Will someone please clarify for me.


----------



## Joanne Albanese

After I posted my reply(question) regarding tax and gratuity, I continued reading some more. There seems to be some confusion. You are NOT charged any tax or hidden fee when you pay for the plan at check in. When you actually go to pay the bill at the restaurant; there will be tax  which you are responsible to pay out of pocket and(in some cases automatically added)a gratuity(tip for server)... I have also seen the mention of appetizers...DDP no longer includes an appetizer with table service or sit down meals...dessert is still included. I am also reading some posts that refer to the DVC dining plan as if its something different...what's that about???


----------



## Joanne Albanese

Thanks Chuck. great, easy to understand info!


----------



## cn123

I had the ddp last year and I remember paying gratuity but I dont remember paying any tax


----------



## icydog

Joanne Albanese said:


> After I posted my reply(question) regarding tax and gratuity, I continued reading some more. There seems to be some confusion. You are NOT charged any tax or hidden fee when you pay for the plan at check in. When you actually go to pay the bill at the restaurant; there will be tax  which you are responsible to pay out of pocket and(in some cases automatically added)a gratuity(tip for server)... I have also seen the mention of appetizers...DDP no longer includes an appetizer with table service or sit down meals...dessert is still included. I am also reading some posts that refer to the DVC dining plan as if its something different...what's that about???




You are not charged for taxes. Your bill will show zeros for everything you ordered. You will be given a charge slip for the gratuity that will be on a separate piece of paper. You'll have to sign the zeroed out check receipt and the gratuity receipt before you can leave the restaurant. 

Also if you use the Disney Dining Experience Card DDE you will save 20% on anything not covered by the Disney Dining plan DDP but then they will charge you 18% for a gratuity. 

If you eat a table service meal but you order appetizers and drinks (not included in the basic plan) you can use the Disney Dining Experience card for those items and the gratuities will be included. It gets confusing especially for the servers. You leave a gratuity on the zeroed out bill. And you don't leave a gratuity on the cash bill. Crazy if you ask me. We stopped ordering drinks and extras for this reason alone.


----------



## Donna

Joanne Albanese said:


> After I posted my reply(question) regarding tax and gratuity, I continued reading some more. There seems to be some confusion. You are NOT charged any tax or hidden fee when you pay for the plan at check in. When you actually go to pay the bill at the restaurant; there will be tax  which you are responsible to pay out of pocket and(in some cases automatically added)a gratuity(tip for server)... I have also seen the mention of appetizers...DDP no longer includes an appetizer with table service or sit down meals...dessert is still included. I am also reading some posts that refer to the DVC dining plan as if its something different...what's that about???



is paying the tax at the table something new for 2009? I have used the original dining plan and the revised plan that changed last year; have never paid a tax at the table last year. the only out of pocket we had to pay was the gratuity which is automatic on the plan unless you get a manager to remove it for whatever reason.
if this is a change in 2009, i apologize for the confusion, but tax has never been excluded and paid at the table. if this happened to anyone, you were charged in error.


----------



## icydog

Donna said:


> is paying the tax at the table something new for 2009? I have used the original dining plan and the revised plan that changed last year; have never paid a tax at the table last year. the only out of pocket we had to pay was the gratuity which is automatic on the plan unless you get a manager to remove it for whatever reason.
> if this is a change in 2009, i apologize for the confusion, but tax has never been excluded and paid at the table. if this happened to anyone, you were charged in error.



Tax is included. It's that simple. Gratuity is not included. Also simple. Last year both were included. It is not simple to figure out how they are going to implement the plan each year. And if you add the Dining Experience Card it becomes a nightmare.


----------



## Donna

icydog said:


> Tax is included. It's that simple. Gratuity is not included. Also simple. Last year both were included. It is not simple to figure out how they are going to implement the plan each year. And if you add the Dining Experience Card it becomes a nightmare.



thank you. i don't know where some of the info. given on here comes from. i was beginning to think *I* was losing it!


----------



## bumbershoot

Donna said:


> thank you. i don't know where some of the info. given on here comes from. i was beginning to think *I* was losing it!



(wandering around the forums tonight...)

I think that the biggest problem is the word "included".  To some, "included" means that the tax is "inside" the cost, that you don't see it.  That's the correct way of looking at it, as everything I've read, including the math done to see if the DDP is or isn't right for you (for my family it is NOT right at all, financially), states clearly that there is no tax charged (in any obvious manner) on the food you order with the DDP.  You've paid the per person per night charge, you order, and you pay nothing but gratuity (and anything outside of the plan) out of pocket.  But to others, "included" seems to mean that it's added on.  

It's a weird little floop I've seen with people trying to figure out what is "included", where misunderstandings occur b/c it sounds different to some.  And I certainly do understand...took an xray class and argued for 30 minutes with the prof about exactly what he meant by "embedded in" and how that looked...every other person in the class got it but me, my brain just wasn't working in the same way that he was teaching!  So I understand it totally.  



*Joanne Albanese*, have you noticed that the thread started in 2006?  Therefore, it's going to have some old info, depending on how far back you go.  (and on the Deluxe plan appetizer IS included)


----------



## Donna

bumbershoot said:


> (wandering around the forums tonight...)
> 
> I think that the biggest problem is the word "included".  To some, "included" means that the tax is "inside" the cost, that you don't see it.  That's the correct way of looking at it, as everything I've read, including the math done to see if the DDP is or isn't right for you (for my family it is NOT right at all, financially), states clearly that there is no tax charged (in any obvious manner) on the food you order with the DDP.  You've paid the per person per night charge, you order, and you pay nothing but gratuity (and anything outside of the plan) out of pocket.  But to others, "included" seems to mean that it's added on.
> 
> It's a weird little floop I've seen with people trying to figure out what is "included", where misunderstandings occur b/c it sounds different to some.  And I certainly do understand...took an xray class and argued for 30 minutes with the prof about exactly what he meant by "embedded in" and how that looked...every other person in the class got it but me, my brain just wasn't working in the same way that he was teaching!  So I understand it totally.
> 
> 
> 
> *Joanne Albanese*, have you noticed that the thread started in 2006?  Therefore, it's going to have some old info, depending on how far back you go.  (and on the Deluxe plan appetizer IS included)




excellent point!


----------



## 44disney

I may rent points to stay at the BCV and may decided to add the dining plan.  My understanding is that I pay the same price as any other Disney guest, but as I was looking through this thread I saw a $95 fee mentioned.

What is that for?  I tried to find the answer but this thread is soooo long and I need to go to sleep!

Also, what is the MS phone #?

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## disneynutz

44disney said:


> I may rent points to stay at the BCV and may decided to add the dining plan.  My understanding is that I pay the same price as any other Disney guest, but as I was looking through this thread I saw a $95 fee mentioned.
> 
> What is that for?  I tried to find the answer but this thread is soooo long and I need to go to sleep!
> 
> Also, what is the MS phone #?
> 
> Thanks a lot!!!



The $95 fee is imposed by MS when a DVC member stays at a non DVC resort. It's a money maker for Disney that is intended to keep members within the DVC system.

The MS phone number is blocked here on the boards and is only available for DVC members to use. Are you a member, MS won't talk to non members?


----------



## 44disney

Thanks for the fee info.  I am not a member -- in looking at the dining thread I thought that I would have to call the MS # in order to add the dining plan if I did end up renting points for a BCV stay.  Perhaps there is another way to do this?


----------



## Donna

44disney said:


> Thanks for the fee info.  I am not a member -- in looking at the dining thread I thought that I would have to call the MS # in order to add the dining plan if I did end up renting points for a BCV stay.  Perhaps there is another way to do this?



the member you rent from will have to call for you. its an 800 no. so it's no big deal for them to do that. try to have any requests you would want ready so it can all be done in the same phone call. you don't have to worry about any fee for any of this!


----------



## disneynutz

44disney said:


> Thanks for the fee info.  I am not a member -- in looking at the dining thread I thought that I would have to call the MS # in order to add the dining plan if I did end up renting points for a BCV stay.  Perhaps there is another way to do this?



DDP is added to your reservation by the member that you are renting from. It must be added a couple of days prior to your arrival. You pay for it at check in.


----------



## christa112

Brand new to the DVC, but I have used the DDP several times.  I have a couple of questions.  

1.  Like the regular DDP do you need to purchase park tickets through Disney?

2.  Do all guests have to have the DDP?  (Just thinking about my son (10) who definately does not eat adult portions, if I could pay OOP for him, it would be cheaper in the long run)

3.  DDP is paid at check-in?

TIA

Christa


----------



## Monorail Purple&Gold

christa112 said:


> brand new to the dvc, but i have used the ddp several times.  I have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1.  Like the regular ddp do you need to purchase park tickets through disney?
> 
> *if you already have tickets, you can add ddp through ms 48 hours prior to check-in. No tickets involved unless you intend to purchase them when you check-in.*
> 
> 2.  Do all guests have to have the ddp?  (just thinking about my son (10) who definately does not eat adult portions, if i could pay oop for him, it would be cheaper in the long run)
> 
> *i'm not 100% sure, but i think the answer here is: All guests registered in the room have to be on ddp if it is added.*
> 
> 3.  Ddp is paid at check-in?
> 
> *yes.*
> 
> tia
> 
> christa



--m p&g


----------



## disneynutz

christa112 said:


> Brand new to the DVC, but I have used the DDP several times.  I have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1.  Like the regular DDP do you need to purchase park tickets through Disney?
> 
> 2.  Do all guests have to have the DDP?  (Just thinking about my son (10) who definately does not eat adult portions, if I could pay OOP for him, it would be cheaper in the long run)
> 
> 3.  DDP is paid at check-in?
> 
> TIA
> 
> Christa



1. No
2. Yes
3. Yes


----------



## Donna

christa112 said:


> Brand new to the DVC, but I have used the DDP several times.  I have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1.  Like the regular DDP do you need to purchase park tickets through Disney?
> 
> 2.  Do all guests have to have the DDP?  (Just thinking about my son (10) who definately does not eat adult portions, if I could pay OOP for him, it would be cheaper in the long run)
> 
> 3.  DDP is paid at check-in?
> 
> TIA
> 
> Christa



1) unless this has changed recently, no, you don't need to purchase any tickets.

2) yes, all guests must purchase. You can pay OOP for your son, but you have to get him the dining plan and you can use his credits out of your pool of credits.

3) Yes, it is paid at check in and you have to add the plan prior to arriving. not sure if there is a number of days you have to add it by. I want to say 10 days prior, but I'm not sure about that.

Welcome Home!


----------



## dgaston

christa112 said:


> Brand new to the DVC, but I have used the DDP several times.  I have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1.  Like the regular DDP do you need to purchase park tickets through Disney?
> 
> 2.  Do all guests have to have the DDP?  (Just thinking about my son (10) who definately does not eat adult portions, if I could pay OOP for him, it would be cheaper in the long run)
> 
> 3.  DDP is paid at check-in?
> 
> TIA
> 
> Christa



It is independent of tickets.  You can use an AP, tickets purchased from a vendor like UndercoverTourist, or Disney if you choose restaurants inside parks.

Everyone on the DVC reservation has to have the dining plan.  Sorry, but maybe you could save some TS service crdits to dine at a Signature restaurant, and buy food OOP for your son.

You pay for DDP at check-in.


----------



## figment490

The description of the dining plan seems to imply you are limited as to what items you can order off of the menu...Is this really the case?  If so, is it an issue?  Are you still able to order a decent variety?  Thanks.

JP


----------



## Dean

figment490 said:


> The description of the dining plan seems to imply you are limited as to what items you can order off of the menu...Is this really the case?  If so, is it an issue?  Are you still able to order a decent variety?  Thanks.
> 
> JP


Disney hasn't gone the way of many All Inclusive options where you can't order the good stuff or have to pay extra.  There are ALMOST no limitations I can think of other than the add ons like adding lobster to an entree, the options that are designed for 2 people like chateaubriand and the dessert options at Pepper Market.  Even then, last time we were at the PM, we were allowed to get any dessert we wanted.  You can get the Lobster or Surf & Turf for example. What they have done though is to limit the menu so that no one could order those options because they simply were not available.


----------



## ses1230

figment490 said:


> The description of the dining plan seems to imply you are limited as to what items you can order off of the menu...Is this really the case?  If so, is it an issue?  Are you still able to order a decent variety?  Thanks.
> 
> JP




You order off the same menu as everyone else. You are not *really* limited to what you can order, but there are a few exceptions. I copied this from the DDP sticky on the Restaurant Board: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2054845

Exclusions, limitations and/or surcharges may apply (especially at Downtown Disney restaurants). We will try to keep a full, up-to-date list of those here.

Limitations/Exclusions/Observations
 Tangierine Cafe - limits your dessert to Baklava only.
 The Lunching Pad - no dessert
 Teppan Edo - The salad isn't included as part of the entree - can be ordered as an appetizer on DxDDP.
 Yakitori House - Only certain combinations permitted. For example, Tonosama Combination is not included.
 Pepper Market - Dessert options with CS only allowed from Tier 1. (NOTE: In 2009 there have been a couple of reports that any dessert is included, but not enough reports to remove this from the list yet.)
 Spoodles - A Dessert "Sampler" can be ordered, but only by two Dining Plan guests.
 Raglan Road - Dessert "Sampler" is excluded. Appetizers for two can be ordered by two (deluxe) dining plan guests.
 Planet Hollywood - Aubriee reports that surf and turf is excluded.
 Wolfgang Puck Cafe - Sushi is considered an entree, not an appetizer.
 California Grill - Yoshi's Deluxe Sushi Platter and Snake in the Grass are considered entrees.

HTH!


----------



## figment490

Perfect.  Thanks, big relief.


----------



## las710

When speaking with the DVC member we are renting from, he thought that if we chose to add the dining plan, we had to pay for all the days we are staying at the resort -- including the check-in and check-out days.  From what I have read everywhere else, it sounds like we pay for the number of nights we are staying at the resort. 

If we check-in on Sunday and check-out on Thursday, do I pay for 4 days or 5 days worth of the plan?

Thanks so much!
Lisa


----------



## RLRDA

las710 said:


> When speaking with the DVC member we are renting from, he thought that if we chose to add the dining plan, we had to pay for all the days we are staying at the resort -- including the check-in and check-out days.  From what I have read everywhere else, it sounds like we pay for the number of nights we are staying at the resort.
> 
> If we check-in on Sunday and check-out on Thursday, do I pay for 4 days or 5 days worth of the plan?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Lisa



You are correct - it is per night and you can use the DDP credits on the day you check in and they don't expire until midnight on the day you check out. You would pay for 4 days worth of the plan if you chose to add it.


----------



## tweed0099

So can you use DVC points for your dining plan?

Thanks,
Moe


----------



## tweed0099

Or do you have to just pay at check-in?

Thanks,
Moe


----------



## ses1230

tweed0099 said:


> So can you use DVC points for your dining plan?
> 
> Thanks,
> Moe





tweed0099 said:


> Or do you have to just pay at check-in?
> 
> Thanks,
> Moe




You pay for it at check in. You can't use points to pay for the dining plan.


----------



## Sandisw

tweed0099 said:


> So can you use DVC points for your dining plan?
> 
> Thanks,
> Moe



You can not use your DVC points.  However, if you have a Disney Visa, you can use the reward dollars earned from the card to pay for the plan.


----------



## dannewi

I am renting points and need to confirm when I add the dining plan.   I was told I can add this 48 hours in advance.  If so, what number do I call?


----------



## Dean

dannewi said:


> I am renting points and need to confirm when I add the dining plan.   I was told I can add this 48 hours in advance.  If so, what number do I call?


You cannot add it if you are renting, the member must do so before 48 hours.  MS will not discuss anything with anyone other than a member.


----------



## Kitterleen

Anyone have in credible info on the 2010 DDP price?  Heard it's $47/day/adult and will fluctuate up and down according to "season".  I'd like to know if the DVC price is fixed throughout the year and what is the increase?


----------



## msce2

The Disney Quick Service Dining Plan 2010 priced
 at $31.99/adults, $9.99/child 3-9

Basic Disney Dining Plan 2010 priced at $41.99/adults, $11.99/child 3-9 (regular season)

Basic Disney Dining Plan 2010 priced at $46.99/adults, $12.99/child 3-9 (peak season)

Deluxe Disney Dining Plan 2010 priced at $71.99/adults, $20.99/child 3-9

Premium Disney Dining Plan 2010 priced at $164/adults, $114/child 3-9

Platinum Disney Dining Plan 2010 priced at $220/adults, $155/child 3-9

HTH!

I did a google search for 2010 disney dining plan prices and found this on the associated content website.  I tried posting the link here, but it wouldn't work.  Sorry!!!


----------



## RLRDA

Wow, at those prices I think we'll pass on the DP from now on. What do you get for the prices of the Premium and the Platinum DPs?? I always thought the Deluxe DP was too much food how did they manage two more tiers


----------



## DebbieB

msce2 said:


> The Disney Quick Service Dining Plan 2010 priced
> at $31.99/adults, $9.99/child 3-9
> 
> *Basic Disney Dining Plan 2010 priced at $41.99/adults, $11.99/child 3-9 (regular season)*
> *Basic Disney Dining Plan 2010 priced at $46.99/adults, $12.99/child 3-9 (peak season)*
> Deluxe Disney Dining Plan 2010 priced at $71.99/adults, $20.99/child 3-9
> 
> Premium Disney Dining Plan 2010 priced at $164/adults, $114/child 3-9
> 
> Platinum Disney Dining Plan 2010 priced at $220/adults, $155/child 3-9
> 
> HTH!
> 
> I did a google search for 2010 disney dining plan prices and found this on the associated content website.  I tried posting the link here, but it wouldn't work.  Sorry!!!



From what has been reported, DVC will not charge the peak season price for the basic plan for 2010, it will be the regular season price all year.  Subject to change of course.


----------



## SchotzieDB

as dvc members, do we get a discount on the dining plan?


----------



## erionm

SchotzieDB said:


> as dvc members, do we get a discount on the dining plan?



No. Unless you count not having to purchase park tickets like the CRO guest do a discount.


----------



## disneynutz

erionm said:


> No. Unless you count not having to purchase park tickets like the CRO guest do a discount.



And there isn't any seasonal price increase like CRO.

 Bill


----------



## erionm

disneynutz said:


> And there isn't any seasonal price increase like CRO.
> 
> Bill



No guarantee that will be true in 2011.


----------



## disneynutz

erionm said:


> No guarantee that will be true in 2011.



True, I guess that there is no guarantee about anything. 

 Bill


----------



## RCM

Everyone is saying the price was 37.99.........I think it was pushed to 41.99. Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## erionm

RCM said:


> Everyone is saying the price was 37.99.........I think it was pushed to 41.99. Does anyone know for sure?



2010 pricing from the member website:

Disney Dining Plan Pricing: 

$41.99 per night, per Guest ages 10+ 
$11.99 per night, per Guest ages 3-9
Disney Deluxe Dining Plan Pricing:

$71.99 per night, per Guest ages 10+ 
$20.99 per night, per Guest ages 3-9
Disney Quick Service Dining Plan Pricing: 

$31.99 per night, per Guest ages 10+ 
$9.99 per night, per Guest ages 3-9
Disney Wine & Dine Plan Pricing: 

$39.99 per room, per night
(Two-Bedroom Vacation Homes, Treehouse Villas, and Grand Villas are counted as one room for the Disney Wine & Dine Plan)

NOTE: Disney Wine & Dine Plan must be purchased in conjunction with either 2010 Disney Dining Plan or 2010 Disney Deluxe Dining Plan.​


----------



## mikron

MotherOf2Princesses said:


> I am a renter, first time.  I called MS today. I told them I was a guest of so and so, gave them my ressie number and it was added. It was $434.85 for five nights. I pay for it at check in.
> 
> DIS members, thanks for all the info.



This must be new, in the past year or 2  the DVC member had to call for dinning, magical express etc. Also I thought the 2010 price for the basic dinning was $41.99 and no tip included. I am going to call MS and check so I have correct info for any guest I book for.


----------



## ses1230

mikron said:


> This must be new, in the past year or 2  the DVC member had to call for dinning, magical express etc. Also I thought the 2010 price for the basic dinning was $41.99 and no tip included. I am going to call MS and check so I have correct info for any guest I book for.



The post you quoted is from 2006.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=11040966&postcount=5


----------



## Atotty

I've got a quick question. I'm renting DVC points. I don't have to buy tickets to get the dining plan like I would if I was going through a regular reservation. Is this right?


----------



## disneynutz

You do not have to buy tickets to use the DDP through the DVC. 

 Bill


----------



## Chuck S

Atotty said:


> I've got a quick question. I'm renting DVC points. I don't have to buy tickets to get the dining plan like I would if I was going through a regular reservation. Is this right?





disneynutz said:


> You do not have to buy tickets to use the DDP through the DVC.
> 
> Bill



But, to clarify, you will need a park ticket to enter the park to dine.  The difference is, there is no requirement to buy that park ticket through Disney, you may purchase any type of park ticket media you wish, whether it is from Disney or an authorized ticket seller, like undercover tourist, maple leaf, etc.


----------



## Atotty

Chuck S said:


> But, to clarify, you will need a park ticket to enter the park to dine.  The difference is, there is no requirement to buy that park ticket through Disney, you may purchase any type of park ticket media you wish, whether it is from Disney or an authorized ticket seller, like undercover tourist, maple leaf, etc.



Thanks both of y'all. I appreciate the fast responses. We're doing the GAD and may upgrade our vouchers to multi-day tickets which will save us a lot.


----------



## rmonty02

Hello all...I'm debating the DDP and have a couple questions, TIA.

1)Do all the dining credits for my family of 4 (2a, 2k) get put on a card? one room key? park ticket? 

2)How can you keep track the meals left?

3) Any new info on how MS is doing DDP with a *split stay* and their new "one" reservation number for the entire trip.  Will there be 2 DDP, one for each part of you stay like before? (i.e. you can choose do to DDP for one part of your stay and not the other.)

I was trying to do a search to answer some of these questions but I think I read something about doing searches and now I don't see the button...so what's up with that?


----------



## Chuck S

All the dining credits are electronically encoded onto your room keys.  Every key can access all the credits.

There should be a tally of remaining credits at the bottom of your restaurant receipt.

As far as I know, there is no new info, and would not expect any until the the proposed changes go live.


----------



## rmonty02

Chuck S said:


> All the dining credits are electronically encoded onto your room keys.  Every key can access all the credits.
> 
> There should be a tally of remaining credits at the bottom of your restaurant receipt.
> 
> As far as I know, there is no new info, and would not expect any until the the proposed changes go live.



Got it I thought that the changes were already in effect. Thanks, back to planning our meals.


----------



## PoohNFriends

3) Any new info on how MS is doing DDP with a split stay and their new "one" reservation number for the entire trip. Will there be 2 DDP, one for each part of you stay like before? (i.e. you can choose do to DDP for one part of your stay and not the other.)

Since this was posted 1 1/2 months ago just wanted to clarify.  As of now if you are doing a split stay at 2 different resorts and/or with a combo of DVC points & cash you can choose the DDP for just 1 or both parts of the stay?  (I.E I stay at SSR for 5 nights and choose DDP, I don't have to choose it for my last 2 nights at AKV?)

Thanks!


----------



## DVCTrio

Hello,

We are going to our first visit at Bay Lake Tower our home resort this Oct. 30 - Nov. 6th. We have a 2 bedroom MK View.

Sat-Sat
Myself/Wife/Child/Child's Friend

Sat - Wed
2 Grandparents

Wed-Sat
2 Adult Friends


My question is can I just buy a Dining plan for 6 people for Sat-Sat and when the grandparents leave have the Adult friends take over the dining plan?

I am getting conflicting info so any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Chuck S

DVCTrio said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are going to our first visit at Bay Lake Tower our home resort this Oct. 30 - Nov. 6th. We have a 2 bedroom MK View.
> 
> Sat-Sat
> Myself/Wife/Child/Child's Friend
> 
> Sat - Wed
> 2 Grandparents
> 
> Wed-Sat
> 2 Adult Friends
> 
> 
> My question is can I just buy a Dining plan for 6 people for Sat-Sat and when the grandparents leave have the Adult friends take over the dining plan?
> 
> I am getting conflicting info so any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.




No, Disney policy requires that everyone that will be occupying the room be listed on the reservation.  That means all 8 people will need the DDP for the length of your stay (overlapping or not) unless you change rooms when the grandparents leave and the new guests arrive.

Our DVC Boards do not allow suggesting or encouraging work arounds for published Disney policies.

The DDP was not designed for the way many DVCers vacation, it was designed for cash guests that normally have the same people occupying the room for the entire length of the reservation.  It is only available to DVCers through an agreement with Disney Resorts, and all of their rules apply.


----------



## DVCTrio

Chuck S said:


> No, Disney policy requires that everyone that will be occupying the room be listed on the reservation.  That means all 8 people will need the DDP for the length of your stay (overlapping or not) unless you change rooms when the grandparents leave and the new guests arrive.
> 
> Our DVC Boards do not allow suggesting or encouraging work arounds for published Disney policies.
> 
> The DDP was not designed for the way many DVCers vacation, it was designed for cash guests that normally have the same people occupying the room for the entire length of the reservation.  It is only available to DVCers through an agreement with Disney Resorts, and all of their rules apply.





Hi Chuck,

My intent was not to create a "work around" of existing Disney policy.  I just didn't know the policy which is the reason for my inquiry.  If you wish I do not post in the future...please advise.

Thank you.


----------



## bicker

I would think of Chuck's message as preemptive -- this issue sometimes *does* spawn messages from people who *are* recommending and/or advocating violating Disney's policies.  Chuck's message would very effectively discourage those messages from being posted in response to your message.  

I wouldn't read any more into it than that.  

And welcome to the DIS boards!


----------



## hurleysweety

We're 10 days out and I went to do on-line check-in for our trip. Everything looks correct but nowhere does it state that we have added the DDP. *Should I be worried that the DDP is not listed on my reservation*, or does this type of thing not show up?

Just want to make sure we have it. DH just added it last week and the call went very smoothly as the CM was very helpful to not-so-disney-savvy DH.  

Thanks!

(Also, this is an RCI transfer if that makes any difference)


----------



## Dean

bicker said:


> I would think of Chuck's message as preemptive -- this issue sometimes *does* spawn messages from people who *are* recommending and/or advocating violating Disney's policies.  Chuck's message would very effectively discourage those messages from being posted in response to your message.
> 
> I wouldn't read any more into it than that.
> 
> And welcome to the DIS boards!


Not only that but there was a message on the thread before it was merged that was deleted suggesting a violation of Disney's stated policy.


----------



## dawgs4disney

We have never been on the dining plan since we joined DVC.  How does that work if we have family that will be joining us for a portion of our trip?  Do they also have to be on the dining plan and if so, if they are only there 4 out of the 6 nights that we will be can they just buy it for the 4 nights?  It never even occurred to me when I added them to our reservation, that we may not be able to do the dining plan as a result.


----------



## Chuck S

dawgs4disney said:


> We have never been on the dining plan since we joined DVC.  How does that work if we have family that will be joining us for a portion of our trip?  Do they also have to be on the dining plan and if so, if they are only there 4 out of the 6 nights that we will be can they just buy it for the 4 nights?  It never even occurred to me when I added them to our reservation, that we may not be able to do the dining plan as a result.



The same rules apply as to a cash reservation.  All guests must have the DDP for the entire length of the room reservation.  You will need to pay for them at check-in.  The only way to have the DDP for fewer nights/guests is to have separate rooms reservations for each portion of your stay.


----------



## dawgs4disney

When you say separate reservations, does that mean when you book do 2 nights without the other family? Then book a 4 night stay with the other family, and for that portion you would not do the dining plan.  Also, would you have to change rooms or will they link them so that you would not have to move?  I know this is a ridiculous question, but this is just our 2nd trip as DVC members.


----------



## Chuck S

Yes, the reservations would need to be separate for each portion of the stay AND you would need to check-out and in, and may be required to change rooms.  If the reservations are for the same room trype and view category, they are often automatically linked, and would then be considered one reservation...thus, if staying at BWV for example, you'd need to have some nights in Boardwalk View and some nights in standard view, etc.  Or, at some resorts you could have some nights in a dedicated two bedroom and other nights in a lock-off.


----------



## JasonDVC

I just want to add our DDP experience...

There were 8 of us total but my brother had his own room and did not use the DDP while the rest of us who stayed together did. 

At the end of the trip I asked everyone what their thoughts were on using the DDP. Everyone agreed that they really liked it and listed the reasons why as:
1) It made it easy to dine without having to take their wallets out and break down the bill per person.
2) The cost of the DDP was considered part of the cost of the trip so from a certain mindset they were dining out with no, to little, additional cost
3) They ate at restaurants they would not have normally chosen to eat at...but they liked that! Because the DDP was thought of as part of the cost of the trip they were able to eat at the restaurant of their choice. Had they not been on the DDP they admitted that they would not have eaten at many of the restaurants we tried but that they would have wanted to! 
4) Using 2 credits for a signature restaurant was not a good idea, maybe one, but thats it. Perhaps with the DxDP it may be ok to splurge, but not the regular plan
5) We kept the receipts and at the end of the trip we saved a total of around $175, so there was savings.
6) My brother, who was not on the plan, wished that he was

Because we were mostly adults, and mostly hungry, it worked out and it was unanimous that it works for us. I can see where a family with a 10 or 11 year old who doesn't each much but has to pay adult prices, might not work for them. All I know is that unless there are significant negative changes to the DDP in the furture we will likely use it again


----------



## disneynutz

The problem with the DDP is that it makes you eat when maybe you don't really want to and it makes you modify your normal eating habits. Many use the credits on items that they would never pay cash for but they don't want to leave credits on the table.

The only way to truly see if there is a cost savings is to eat as you normally would then compare prices. Paying cash, we don't get deserts everyday but on the DDP we always throw some away when we clean out the refrigerator on the last day. 

 Bill


----------



## are we at wdw yet

Yes, everyone has to be on the dining plan for the entire length of the stay.  I found this out the hard way last year.  My daughter and I were staying for 12 days, my sister came down for 3 of those days.  I had to pay for the entire 12 days of dining for my sister.  If I didn't, my daughter and myself could not be on the dining plan.  Needless to say, we ate like kings!!!


----------



## Pirate Granny

I'm a renter...and i've noticed that renters have been calling MS and adding DP to their reservation...I thought MS wouldn't talk to renters...has this changed?  How far in advance can I book the Dining Plan?
thanks for your help.


----------



## disneynutz

Pirate Granny said:


> I'm a renter...and i've noticed that renters have been calling MS and adding DP to their reservation...I thought MS wouldn't talk to renters...has this changed?  How far in advance can I book the Dining Plan?
> thanks for your help.



Contact the Member that you are renting from and have them add the DDP to your reservation at least 48 hours prior to your arrival. MS is suppose to only talk to Members.

 Bill


----------



## hurleysweety

hurleysweety said:


> We're 10 days out and I went to do on-line check-in for our trip. Everything looks correct but nowhere does it state that we have added the DDP. *Should I be worried that the DDP is not listed on my reservation*, or does this type of thing not show up?
> 
> Just want to make sure we have it. DH just added it last week and the call went very smoothly as the CM was very helpful to not-so-disney-savvy DH.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> (Also, this is an RCI transfer if that makes any difference)



Just bumping my question...hoping someone can help me out?  Thanks!


----------



## Chuck S

hurleysweety said:


> Just bumping my question...hoping someone can help me out?  Thanks!



I don't have a definitive answer for you, as I've never used the DDP.  However, as DVC reservations are technically a room only reservation, and not patr of a vacation package like cash reservations, it makes sense that the DDP would not show on the online check-in.  You'll notice that other requests, like floor or building, also do not show on the check-in page.  And the area to add requests for DVCers during the online check-in process is usually disabled.


----------



## disneynutz

hurleysweety said:


> Just bumping my question...hoping someone can help me out?  Thanks!



The DDP is not visible. 

I contact MS 30 days prior to check in verify our reservation and requests. 25% of the time we catch a mistake or omission.

 Bill


----------



## Leebee1253

I have been planning to add the Disney Dining Plan to my vaction... we are going to Disney Aug 27th - Sept 5th... this will be our first time as members of the Disney Vacation Club...now that we see the Dining Plan is free during the dates we will be there..we called up Member Services and they said we aren't entitled to the free plan?????????? I am highly upset about this especially since we asked a bunch of times about it before we bought into the DV Club..... that was one of our major points, and we were told, that if it is free during that time, we will get it.... now I am told we don't get it??  I mean, we will be adding the Dining Plan to our vacation because it does work out better money wise..... but I just feel like I was lied to so that I would buy the property.. honestly, could go for cheaper with the free dining plan, don't understand....I was told this 3 times before i bought the property.. I also was told from a castmember a month ago when I booked a dinner reservation that.... you need to add the plan 48 hours in advance and if it is offered free then, you will be entitled to get it free..... so what is the deal here??  Does anyone have suggestions, comments, etc/?? Please advise..... otherwise, I am thinking of selling it already....... come on.. paid like 25,000 for it...... plus like 1,000 a year maintenance and they can't give me the free dining plan when they offer it?   Please...........I do understand if I booked our trip and it wasn't offered......but if it is offered free during that time.....why shouldn't I get it.......especially when I was told from 3 different people before buying I would be entitled to it....plus, told from a Member Service Castmember last month, the same... I am sorry for venting, but not a happy camper....


----------



## brandip22

Leebee1253 said:


> I have been planning to add the Disney Dining Plan to my vaction... we are going to Disney Aug 27th - Sept 5th... this will be our first time as members of the Disney Vacation Club...now that we see the Dining Plan is free during the dates we will be there..we called up Member Services and they said we aren't entitled to the free plan?????????? I am highly upset about this especially since we asked a bunch of times about it before we bought into the DV Club..... that was one of our major points, and we were told, that if it is free during that time, we will get it.... now I am told we don't get it??  I mean, we will be adding the Dining Plan to our vacation because it does work out better money wise..... but I just feel like I was lied to so that I would buy the property.. honestly, could go for cheaper with the free dining plan, don't understand....I was told this 3 times before i bought the property.. I also was told from a castmember a month ago when I booked a dinner reservation that.... you need to add the plan 48 hours in advance and if it is offered free then, you will be entitled to get it free..... so what is the deal here??  Does anyone have suggestions, comments, etc/?? Please advise..... otherwise, I am thinking of selling it already....... come on.. paid like 25,000 for it...... plus like 1,000 a year maintenance and they can't give me the free dining plan when they offer it?   Please...........I do understand if I booked our trip and it wasn't offered......but if it is offered free during that time.....why shouldn't I get it.......especially when I was told from 3 different people before buying I would be entitled to it....plus, told from a Member Service Castmember last month, the same... I am sorry for venting, but not a happy camper....




You will get way more responses than from me, but we do not and never have received the DDP free. This is a promotion to lure in travellers during a slow time of the year. DVCers are not included in this. Did your guide tell you that you would get it free? If so, I'd just call them to complain, but it won't help as far as getting it. If it were just random cast members, then I wouldn't really trust them when it comes to all of the DVC perks or rules as they just don't know and aren't familiar enough with it. I'm sorry you are upset. But, if your purchase decision was based on getting free dining alone, then you probably did make a mistake as Disney doesn't guarantee they'll run the promo for regular guests- they just have happened to the last few years. Sorry about your frustration!


----------



## keishashadow

Leebee1253 said:


> I have been planning to add the Disney Dining Plan to my vaction... we are going to Disney Aug 27th - Sept 5th... this will be our first time as members of the Disney Vacation Club...now that we see the Dining Plan is free during the dates we will be there..*we called up Member Services and they said we aren't entitled to the free plan?????????? I am highly upset about this especially since we asked a bunch of times about it before we bought into the DV Club.*.... that was one of our major points, and we were told, that if it is free during that time, we will get it.... now I am told we don't get it?? I mean, we will be adding the Dining Plan to our vacation because it does work out better money wise..... but I just feel like I was lied to so that I would buy the property.. honestly, could go for cheaper with the free dining plan, don't understand....I was told this 3 times before i bought the property.. I also was told from a castmember a month ago when I booked a dinner reservation that.... you need to add the plan 48 hours in advance and if it is offered free then, you will be entitled to get it free..... so what is the deal here?? Does anyone have suggestions, comments, etc/?? Please advise..... otherwise, I am thinking of selling it already....... come on.. paid like 25,000 for it...... plus like 1,000 a year maintenance and they can't give me the free dining plan when they offer it? Please...........I do understand if I booked our trip and it wasn't offered......but if it is offered free during that time.....why shouldn't I get it.......especially when I was told from 3 different people before buying I would be entitled to it*....plus, told from a Member Service Castmember last month*, the same... I am sorry for venting, but not a happy camper....


 
I noticed your low post count. Perhaps it explains that you may not have done the research needed before such a large purchase (DVC) nor discovered the DISboard fountain of information that would've clearly indicated there is no free lunch w/DVC.

Just wondering...did you happen to jot down the name(s) of any of the CMs who gave you this information or get the guarantee of FD in writing from anybody representing DVC? Either would certainly help in supporting your recollection of events if you care to speak further to MS.

fyi, FDP is a promotion offered thru WDTC for packages vs room only reservations that require a 'stated' minimum # of nights/ticket media purchase.

many members lobbied for the *perc* *of purchasing* *the DP* when staying on points & it was graciously afforded to members in '06 without the tix purchase requirement for us or our guests.


----------



## ses1230

Leebee1253 said:


> I have been planning to add the Disney Dining Plan to my vaction... we are going to Disney Aug 27th - Sept 5th... this will be our first time as members of the Disney Vacation Club...now that we see the Dining Plan is free during the dates we will be there..we called up Member Services and they said we aren't entitled to the free plan?????????? I am highly upset about this especially since we asked a bunch of times about it before we bought into the DV Club..... that was one of our major points, and we were told, that if it is free during that time, we will get it.... now I am told we don't get it??  I mean, we will be adding the Dining Plan to our vacation because it does work out better money wise..... but I just feel like I was lied to so that I would buy the property.. honestly, could go for cheaper with the free dining plan, don't understand....I was told this 3 times before i bought the property.. I also was told from a castmember a month ago when I booked a dinner reservation that.... you need to add the plan 48 hours in advance and if it is offered free then, you will be entitled to get it free..... so what is the deal here??  Does anyone have suggestions, comments, etc/?? Please advise..... otherwise, I am thinking of selling it already....... come on.. paid like 25,000 for it...... plus like 1,000 a year maintenance and they can't give me the free dining plan when they offer it?   Please...........I do understand if I booked our trip and it wasn't offered......but if it is offered free during that time.....why shouldn't I get it.......especially when I was told from 3 different people before buying I would be entitled to it....plus, told from a Member Service Castmember last month, the same... I am sorry for venting, but not a happy camper....



Sorry, we do not get to take advantage of free dining as DVC members staying on a points reservation. As pp said, it is to lure people in. I'm sorry you were told that, that is just plain wrong. You can send a complaint letter and that is about your only recourse at this moment. Over the long run, we get deluxe accomodations at better prices by being DVC members. 
As for the other point, yes you do need to add the dining plan at least 48 hours before your arrival date.


----------



## NC State Tigger

I will be staying at a DVC resort on rented points, if I add the dining plan, is it paid prior to arrival or at check in?

TIA


----------



## disneynutz

NC State Tigger said:


> I will be staying at a DVC resort on rented points, if I add the dining plan, is it paid prior to arrival or at check in?
> 
> TIA



Check in.

 Bill


----------



## Tiger926

Just a tip for those who are concerned about not seeing the DP listed on the reservation form.

Just book an online ADR, but make sure you are signed into your account, and if you are, a message will pop up under the appropriate restaurants, that you can use your DP. When we used to do the DP, we would get this message, as well as AP discount messages, as we also have our APs registered into our account as well.

If the DP has been added properly, the computer will alert you that the restaurant you have chosen will allow you to pay using a DP credit. You don't have to actually book though, as this is just a search. So, it gives a good amount of information if set up properly.

HTH,  Tiger


----------



## TDC Nala

> now that we see the Dining Plan is free during the dates we will be there..we called up Member Services and they said we aren't entitled to the free plan?????????? I am highly upset about this especially since we asked a bunch of times about it before we bought into the DV Club..... that was one of our major points, and we were told, that if it is free during that time, we will get it.... now I am told we don't get it?? I mean, we will be adding the Dining Plan to our vacation because it does work out better money wise..... but I just feel like I was lied to so that I would buy the property..



The free dining promotion is not meant for DVC members, and DVC members have never been eligible for this offer. It is an incentive to persons who would not normally book a trip to a Disney resort for slow season. If you prefer the free dining you can, of course, bank your points and use them for a larger room, a cruise, or some other vacation in future years. You can also sell your new membership if you prefer and just book free dining packages in the future, but if you bought it to have many upcoming years of prepaid vacations in deluxe accommodations, you are also on notice that Disney may not offer free dining in future years, and if they do, the offer (or the dining plan itself) may be altered so that the value is no longer what it is now. There are already possibly substantive rumors that that the dining plan will not include desserts in 2011.

I also think that if you had a guide who told you you would get dining free, you need to inform DVC that you had a guide who is using misinformation to sign customers.


----------



## thesoldtrain

Hi!  Can someone advise if we can pay for the Disney Dining Plan at check-in with Disney gift cards?  We have been collecting up Disney gift cards in anticipation of our trip, but cannot get a consistent answer from cast members about whether our gift cards can be used to pay for the Disney Dining Plan when we check-in?  We are DVC members, and this is our first time using the plan so I want to make sure it is all taken care of.  Don't want a ny surprises at checck-in .  One cast member said I could send the payment in advance...is this true of DVC ressies?  I thought that would only be for people booking through a package deal.

Thank you!


----------



## Chuck S

Until the system upgrades come online, DVCers can not pre-pay for the dining plan.  When the do come online, any new DDP arrangement will have to be paid at the time you add the DDP.

For now, you can pay with a gift card at check-in.  However, if you do online check-in, and add a Credit Card at that time, it will automatically be billed out to that card.


----------



## thesoldtrain

Thank you for that added info!  I would have probably registered and then that would have been a surprise at check-in!  LOL.  So, are there any detriments to not checking in online?  Since we'd like to use a gift card for the Dining Plan, it sounds like we should not pre-checkin online.  Thanks!


----------



## DebbieB

thesoldtrain said:


> Thank you for that added info!  I would have probably registered and then that would have been a surprise at check-in!  LOL.  So, are there any detriments to not checking in online?  Since we'd like to use a gift card for the Dining Plan, it sounds like we should not pre-checkin online.  Thanks!



I've never used online check-in and never had a long wait at check-in at either AKV or BWV.   I prefer to talk to a person.


----------



## disneynutz

DebbieB said:


> I've never used online check-in and never had a long wait at check-in at either AKV or BWV.   I prefer to talk to a person.



DVC likes to piggy back onto programs and software used by Disney Parks and Resorts, their financial parent. It gives DVC Members a perceived benefit at little cost.

Online check in saves Parks and Resorts money by allowing the night CM's to prepare the check in packets and reduce Guest check in time at the Front Desk. It also reduces the number of Guests making location requests at check in. Several sources have reported that requests at check in are being denied.

 Bill


----------



## brandip22

We just got back from a week-long stay in a 2BR at SSR. We did online check-in, had DDP(yes, it was charged to my card b/f I got there, but I could have left it blank and it would not have), we did speak with a person to get our packet and to just chat, we also got our room requests- all but one. And, she was happy to check for me on that one (by the pool at the Grandstand) but there were none available. I was very happy with the process and would do it again!


----------



## bicker

Shouldn't they be opening up adding DDP to DVC reservations for 2011 soon?


----------



## DebbieB

bicker said:


> Shouldn't they be opening up adding DDP to DVC reservations for 2011 soon?



Probably not until Disney comes out with their package plans for 2011.   Rumor is that the included dessert is going to be eliminated in 2011.


----------



## EmmaKnight

OK new person here.  What is the DDE card and where can I get it?

Thanks,


----------



## Maistre Gracey

EmmaKnight said:


> OK new person here.  What is the DDE card and where can I get it?
> 
> Thanks,


Are you an annual pass holder or Florida resident? You need to be one of the two..
It used to be Disney Dining Experience, now it's Tables in Wonderland. It costs around $65 and you get 20% off food and booze at most restaurants and bars.

MG


----------



## Tara

Maistre Gracey said:


> Are you an annual pass holder or Florida resident? You need to be one of the two..
> It used to be Disney Dining Experience, now it's Tables in Wonderland. It costs around $65 and you get 20% off food and booze at most restaurants and bars.
> 
> MG



99% right  - it's $75 now for a primary card and $50 for another card for a family member. If you lose a card, it's $50 to replace, so be careful!

It also includes free valet parking at resorts when you are dining at that resort.


----------



## florep1

brandip22 said:


> We just got back from a week-long stay in a 2BR at SSR. We did online check-in, had DDP(yes, it was charged to my card b/f I got there, but I could have left it blank and it would not have), we did speak with a person to get our packet and to just chat, we also got our room requests- all but one. And, she was happy to check for me on that one (by the pool at the Grandstand) but there were none available. I was very happy with the process and would do it again!


When you got your KTTW card, did it have charging privileges?


----------



## Chuck S

florep1 said:


> When you got your KTTW card, did it have charging privileges?



I can answer that.  I did online check-in.  If you enter a credit card number, all key card for the room will have charging privledges.

We arrived at OKW about 3:30 and our room was ready.  We did not have to give the CC info again, it was in the system via online check-in.  I do like using online check-in, and will do so in the future.  However, we do not use the DDP.


----------



## florep1

Thanks Chuck.  I was wanting to add CC info now so I don't have to give my CC to anyone for fear of skimming and I don't want charging privileges on the kids KTTW cards.  I guess I'll pay for our DP when we get there.


----------



## Dean

Chuck S said:


> I can answer that.  I did online check-in.  If you enter a credit card number, all key card for the room will have charging privledges.
> 
> We arrived at OKW about 3:30 and our room was ready.  We did not have to give the CC info again, it was in the system via online check-in.  I do like using online check-in, and will do so in the future.  However, we do not use the DDP.


Chuck, I think it's all keys for adults will have charging and none of those under 18 will not, at least that's what I've been told.


----------



## Chuck S

That may be, there has been no one under 18 in our party since online check-in started.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Dean said:


> Chuck, I think it's all keys for adults will have charging and none of those under 18 will not, at least that's what I've been told.


Actually, you can designate which cards you want to have privileges.

MG


----------



## Chuck S

Maistre Gracey said:


> Actually, you can designate which cards you want to have privileges.
> 
> MG



There doesn't seem to be anywhere to do that on the online check-in page.  Only in person.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Chuck S said:


> There doesn't seem to be anywhere to do that on the online check-in page.  Only in person.


Ahh... I guess I didn't read carefully enough.

MG


----------



## eyor44

I have  a question about the DXDP. I will be paying for it at check in and am wondering if tax is added? As in $71.99 + tax or just $71.99. 
I know when we eat tax is included in each credit.

Just like to have actual totals whenever possible.


----------



## bumbershoot

eyor, with the dining plan, that amount of 71.99 is IT.  You aren't adding tax to anything with the dining plan.


----------



## eyor44

Thanks Bumbershoot!  
This is me now.  Love saving any way I can!


----------



## nolanboys

Anyone else think that the price increase in 2011 seems high. The DP went up $4 a day and the DDP went up $7 I think. Seems high and makes me really doubt if we'll ever pay for it. I noticed too that they changed it to "save up to 20%" - I thought it used to be more like 30%? Glad you can add it on for part of your trip though. Right now I'm happier with TIW.


----------



## mybabesuz

nolanboys said:


> Anyone else think that the price increase in 2011 seems high. The DP went up $4 a day and the DDP went up $7 I think. Seems high and makes me really doubt if we'll ever pay for it. I noticed too that they changed it to "save up to 20%" - I thought it used to be more like 30%? Glad you can add it on for part of your trip though. Right now I'm happier with TIW.



All of the Restaurant Prices have gone up also!

And the DxDP did not go up at all last year so the increase was more this year.
I always do a spread sheet of our ADRs.
We are still coming out slightly ahead with 3 children.
I know when the kids get older the TIW will definitely be a better deal.


----------



## bicker

nolanboys said:


> Anyone else think that the price increase in 2011 seems high.


I think there are a good number of people who think the price increase and/or the reduction in inclusions are extreme, every year.


----------



## cmanuel

We found that the regular dinning plan was the better deal since the 3 meals a day caused us to basically over eat.  It was nice, but it was a LOT of food. On our second trip we chose the regular plan and found it to be much better


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

nolanboys said:


> Anyone else think that the price increase in 2011 seems high. The DP went up $4 a day and the DDP went up $7 I think. Seems high and makes me really doubt if we'll ever pay for it. I noticed too that they changed it to "save up to 20%" - I thought it used to be more like 30%? Glad you can add it on for part of your trip though. Right now I'm happier with TIW.



Sorry I'm behind if this is old news.
We can add Dining Plan for just part of our trip?  Not the entire stay?
How do we set that up, please?


----------



## lionmouse

We will be traveling during the "peak season" pricing for ddp and I thought I read somewhere that DVC members paid the regular price regardless of time traveleing.  This may make a difference in whether we try ddp or not.  Does anyone know?  Thanks


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

On the DVC website it only shows one price, per plan, not peak & non-peak prices, so my guess would be DVC members are not subject to peak price increase.


----------



## erionm

lionmouse said:


> We will be traveling during the "peak season" pricing for ddp and I thought I read somewhere that DVC members paid the regular price regardless of time traveleing.  This may make a difference in whether we try ddp or not.  Does anyone know?  Thanks



The DVC Dining Plan is exempt from the seasonal pricing.


----------



## Hibernians

erionm said:


> The DVC Dining Plan is exempt from the seasonal pricing.



I have never heard of a DVC Dining Plan - how is this different from The Disney Dining Plan  ?


+


----------



## bicker

Mostly that is only available as part of a DVC points reservation.


----------



## Tiger926

Hibernians said:


> I have never heard of a DVC Dining Plan - how is this different from The Disney Dining Plan  ?+



The eating part and credit part of plan is the same, but there are some differences:

1. Don't need to buy tickets - as Bicker said, we can just add it to our DVC reservations without making a MYW package

2. Can add it up to 48 hours before arrival, but must pay for it in full

3. Can segment the DP for part of your stay - add it for 1st night, and then again on 4th night. You can also switch up one of the 3 dining plans if you wish. But as always, all guests in same room, must be on the DP

4. Not subject to peak season DP price upcharge - we pay the same price for the DP in 2011, whereas cash guests will pay a few dollars more if travelling during peak seasons

Hope this helps, Tiger


----------



## Hibernians

You can segment the dining plan - really ?  I always thought it was tied to your reservation; in the case of a DVC reservation; if I am staying 7 nights at BCV then I would think my dining plan would also have to be for the same 7 nights. This is the way I have done it before. Have they changed this ?  That would be a great feature.



Tiger926 said:


> The eating part and credit part of plan is the same, but there are some differences:
> 
> 3. Can segment the DP for part of your stay - add it for 1st night, and then again on 4th night. You can also switch up one of the 3 dining plans if you wish. But as always, all guests in same room, must be on the DP
> 
> 
> Hope this helps, Tiger


----------



## Tiger926

Hibernians said:


> You can segment the dining plan - really ?  I always thought it was tied to your reservation; in the case of a DVC reservation; if I am staying 7 nights at BCV then I would think my dining plan would also have to be for the same 7 nights. This is the way I have done it before. Have they changed this ?  That would be a great feature.



Yes, they have changed it.

You really need to do a search, as we've been discussing this for months over here. 

Several members have done this, and it has not turned out well at all, as it is relying on the new booking system that just went live.

You can segment for different days, and it's supposed to happen behind the scenes, so you don't lose an actual reservation, but there have been issues.

I haven't done it, but there have been several reports now from members who just did this over the past several weeks. 

Hope this helps, Tiger


----------



## bicker

Hibernians said:


> You can segment the dining plan - really ?  I always thought it was tied to your reservation


It is; now you can (more easily and officially) segment your reservation so that you can get the Dining Plan for just a portion of your time in Orlando.


----------



## PRmamiDEdos

erionm said:


> The DVC Dining Plan is exempt from the seasonal pricing.



This is awesome!  I was budgeting for the seasonal price, but I'm happy that we're saving $50 as DVC members!


----------



## mellormousee

Was just on DVC website and it says the price for DDP is $45.99 per adult and $11.99 per child.  Is this wrong? Or a different plan?


----------



## ammeador2

ok, so what exactly does segmenting mean? I would like the dining plan..but now sure about all of the nights...last time we had so much left over we were pigging on the last day just to use all of the credits left of just the standard plan. So, let's say I got the dining plan for 5 nights of our 9 night stay. When would those credits have to be used?


----------



## vinmar4

by midnight of the following day when you last had the DP. let's say on day 5 you had the last PD, you would have until the midnight of day 6 to use it.


----------



## disney212

I booked SSR on Tuesday via phone and when asking about DDP was told I had to book it for every night of our stay.  Since we don't arrive until 10 pm the first night and leave at 8 am our last day we wanted one less day.  Was I misinformed?


----------



## Dean

disney212 said:


> I booked SSR on Tuesday via phone and when asking about DDP was told I had to book it for every night of our stay.  Since we don't arrive until 10 pm the first night and leave at 8 am our last day we wanted one less day.  Was I misinformed?


No, you'd have to segment or split up the stay to get it for part of the time.


----------



## disneynutz

disney212 said:


> I booked SSR on Tuesday via phone and when asking about DDP was told I had to book it for every night of our stay.  Since we don't arrive until 10 pm the first night and leave at 8 am our last day we wanted one less day.  Was I misinformed?



Just call MS and tell them to segment the reservation. We have the Deluxe DDP for a couple days in the middle of our stay in June. You will need to get new KTTW cards for each segment but you don't have to change rooms.

 Bill


----------



## disney212

disneynutz said:


> Just call MS and tell them to segment the reservation. We have the Deluxe DDP for a couple days in the middle of our stay in June. You will need to get new KTTW cards for each segment but you don't have to change rooms.
> 
> Bill



thanks!  I will be making that call this morning!


----------



## GrumpyBelle

A word of caution with segmented reservations and the dining plan.

We just got back from a 7 night stay which was segmented into 3 different reservations. We added the DDP to each segment of reservations. Our first night we were at Jambo and had 1 day of DDP for this reservation. It worked smoothly. The 2nd day, we transferred to Kidani for the remainder of our trip, however this was segmented into 2 reservations (we bought more points and the part of our stay was using our new points). Both had the DDP as well. Late in the afternoon on the first day of this segment, my DS and Dniece went to eat at a qs location and we told them to make sure to use their credits. The card was denied saying no meal credits were available. We should have had 3 qs, 3 ts, and 3 snacks pp on this card at that time. 

The cashier did make a call to check on the account. They applied some sort of coupon and told the kids when they were done eating to go back up to registration desk to get it straightened out. We told them to call when they got there as we wanted to talk to registration to make sure everything was corrected. (We were at MK with only about 3 hours until our dinner reservation and were afraid we wouldn't have time to travel back and forth and make dinner on time). 

*We were reissued new cards and told that mix ups with segmented reservations/dining plans happen all of the time*. They ended up linking this segment to the next segment since we were going to have the same room and the same dining plan so now we wouldn't have to check back in for our last segment and risk having this happen again.They did tell DS to tell us to make sure to stop by when we came back in for the night to reapply the cc information to the new cards. We did and were told that everything was in the system and should be ok. However, on day  number 2 of the last segment of the reservation, we went to buy tickets to BB for the kids and were told that there was no cc attached to our cards--they felt that since the reservation was initially segmented the cc was only applied to the first segment and did not carry over to what would have been our last 3 nights. 

We did get everything satisfactorily resolved.


----------



## Orionbaby410

Word of caution:

If you segment your vacation each segment must have it's own DDP. This means that you must utilize all meals/snacks during that time.

For example: if your vacation is segmented: 3days, 4 days - this means at the end of the 3rd night, you lose any remaining meals/snacks that are left over. They do not carry over to the 4 day segment.

This may work great for some, but whenever I go away, I get the QS plan with 2 snacks per day and always end up with extra snacks at the end.

Hope this helps.


----------



## disneyofcourse

I'm wondering if the Dining plan would be worth it to us. I'm going to check out our old receipts to see how much two adults usually spend. In the past we usually get 2 counter services meals and a bagel with juice or cake and juice for breakfast. X 2 people

I'm remembering breakfast would cost us about $12, Lunch seemed to stay at around $25 for two. Then dinner usually came in around $20 to $25. So it seems like this would save us money..... Hmmm Might be a great idea after all!


----------



## GrumpyBelle

We did the DDP. For us, it was tough to justify. It depends on what you usually order. We found, we had to order the most expensive things on the menu to make the dining plan work for us. We did book several character dinners/buffets where the price of that meal alone covered the cost of the meal plan for the day, but in places such as 50's where we ordered off the menu or WCC where the 2 girls ordered chicken nuggets or grilled cheese (10 yo so paid adult price--most expensive grilled cheese she will ever eat), the dinner cost did not cover what we spent for the day.

Based on this trip, we decided, we would not do it again even with the QSDP as the cost of the plan is far more than we would normally spend.


----------



## medic318

We have used the DP on our last 2 trips, and basically the plan paid for 1 TS meal a day, and the snack and CS were free, or at worse the snack. The first year we went, I figured we saved at least $150 in food for the trip. But my daughter is a big eater and not very picky. She also likes to try new things. So it works out for us. 
I am a little concerned to try out the segmented DP on this trip after reading what many people are saying. Maybe in a couple of years, when they have the system working a little better we will go for it. I would love to do the DxDP for a day or 2 to try a couple of signature places we haven't made it to.


----------



## ammeador2

I just got off of the phone with DVC and the very rude lady told me that the only way that we could split the dining plan was for us to cancel our reservation and then see if it could be rebooked as a split stay.  She told me that the dining plan had to be booked for the whole duration of our stay. I told her that I am not going to pay for something that I cannot use the whole entire trip since we will be going to Universal for 2 days and just spending the night on site.


----------



## erionm

ammeador2 said:


> I just got off of the phone with DVC and the very rude lady told me that the only way that we could split the dining plan was for us to cancel our reservation and then see if it could be rebooked as a split stay.  She told me that the dining plan had to be booked for the whole duration of our stay. I told her that I am not going to pay for something that I cannot use the whole entire trip since we will be going to Universal for 2 days and just spending the night on site.



Call back.  If the CM can't or won't help you, ask for a supervisor.


----------



## ammeador2

erionm said:


> Call back. If the CM can't or won't help you, ask for a supervisor.


 

I can't they won't talk to me..since I am using someone else's points..


----------



## HayGan

ammeador2 said:


> I can't they won't talk to me..since I am using someone else's points..



I'm confused as you just said that you spoke with someone rude at DVC.  Who did you just speak with?

You are corect - as a renter, the person from whom you rented the points (the owner) has to call and make the arrangements for the dining plan.


----------



## ammeador2

The owner made a 3 way call, pulled up my reservation and told them that I was to handle adding on the dining to my reservation with my credit card etc and then I spoke with the rude DVC lady and she told me that my existing reservation would have to be cancelled and then rebooked as a split stay...



HayGan said:


> I'm confused as you just said that you spoke with someone rude at DVC. Who did you just speak with?
> 
> You are corect - as a renter, the person from whom you rented the points (the owner) has to call and make the arrangements for the dining plan.


----------



## erionm

ammeador2 said:


> The owner made a 3 way call, pulled up my reservation and told them that I was to handle adding on the dining to my reservation with my credit card etc and then I spoke with the rude DVC lady and she told me that my existing reservation would have to be cancelled and then rebooked as a split stay...



See if the owner will send an e-mail to DVC requesting the reservation be segmented based on the dates you do want the dining plan for.  Have them put in the e-mail that the reservation only be segmented if it can be done without any dates being lost.


----------



## ammeador2

erionm said:


> See if the owner will send an e-mail to DVC requesting the reservation be segmented based on the dates you do want the dining plan for. Have them put in the e-mail that the reservation only be segmented if it can be done without any dates being lost.


 
ok, i will ask but I feel like i am being a royal pain!

is there any information out there about the DVC dining plan that states it doesn't have to be for the entire stay?


----------



## disneynutz

ammeador2 said:


> ok, i will ask but I feel like i am being a royal pain!
> 
> is there any information out there about the DVC dining plan that states it doesn't have to be for the entire stay?



I just booked the DDDP for 2 days of our 9 day stay next month.

 Bill


----------



## ammeador2

disneynutz said:


> I just booked the DDDP for 2 days of our 9 day stay next month.
> 
> Bill


 

are your 9 nights consecutive? I am totally at a loss and the owner is willing to help me but I am not sure what exactly I need to do!


----------



## disneynutz

ammeador2 said:


> are your 9 nights consecutive? I am totally at a loss and the owner is willing to help me but I am not sure what exactly I need to do!



1 night no DDP, then 2 nights with the plan, then then 6 nights without the plan. Same room, same resort. New room keys will be required.

You shouldn't have to do anything, the member that you rented from should take care of it. My renters pay me through PayPal and I add the plan for them.

 Bill


----------



## erionm

ammeador2 said:


> are your 9 nights consecutive? I am totally at a loss and the owner is willing to help me but I am not sure what exactly I need to do!



I believe that many members have been able to segment their reservations to do what you want.  There appears to be some DVC CM's that either are not comfortable doing it, or just don't know how.


----------



## ammeador2

disneynutz said:


> 1 night no DDP, then 2 nights with the plan, then then 6 nights without the plan. Same room, same resort. New room keys will be required.
> 
> You shouldn't have to do anything, the member that you rented from should take care of it. My renters pay me through PayPal and I add the plan for them.
> 
> Bill


 

Ok. I was wanting to split it up between the QS plan then the regular dining and then 2 nights no dining...

thank you for your help..


----------



## Ms. WDW

*Ok...something  doesn't sound right to me.  When did MS begin to allow Non-Members add their own DDP onto a ressie made by an Owner??

I'm on the phone right NOW with MS and they're telling me that "only an owner" can add the DDP onto a reservation.  And...it's paid for immediately at the time of booking.  

Some of the earlier posts on this thread indicated that "they being renters" called and provided a "ressie" to MS and had the DDP added.  And...they'd pay for it at check in.

This is all in contridication to what MS is saying so would someone please bring me up to date??  I've been on Grand Jury Duty for 2 months and quite honestly haven't had time to read each and every post. 

Thanks!!!*


----------



## ammeador2

Ms. WDW said:


> *Ok...something isn't sitting right with me.*
> 
> *I'm on the phone right NOW with MS and they're telling me that "only an owner" can add the DDP onto a reservation. And...it's paid for immediately at the time of booking. *
> 
> *Some of the earlier post on this thread indicated that "they being renters" called and provided a "ressie" to MS and had the DDP added. And...they'd pay for it at check in.*
> 
> *This is all in contridication to what MS is saying so would someone please bring me up to date?? I've been on Grand Jury Duty for 2 months and quite honestly haven't had time to read each and every post.*
> 
> *Thanks!!!*


 

The owner does have to call and add it. 

In the past the owner added it for me and I paid for it when I checked in, now it has to be paid for when it is booked..


----------



## Ms. WDW

ammeador2 said:


> The owner does have to call and add it.
> 
> In the past the owner added it for me and I paid for it when I checked in, now it has to be paid for when it is booked..



Thanks!!  I thought the "rules" had changed while I've been "pre-occupied" with Jury Duty!!


----------



## erionm

Ms. WDW said:


> *Ok...something  doesn't sound right to me.  When did MS begin to allow Non-Members add their own DDP onto a ressie made by an Owner??
> 
> I'm on the phone right NOW with MS and they're telling me that "only an owner" can add the DDP onto a reservation.  And...it's paid for immediately at the time of booking.
> 
> Some of the earlier post on this thread indicated that "they being renters" called and provided a "ressie" to MS and had the DDP added.  And...they'd pay for it at check in.
> 
> This is all in contridication to what MS is saying so would someone please bring me up to date??  I've been on Grand Jury Duty for 2 months and quite honestly haven't had time to read each and every post.
> 
> Thanks!!!*



I've never seen a post where a non-member called DVC directly to add and/or pay for the DDP.  Every post I've seen was either the owner called and paid, or the owner did a three way call with DVC and their renter and the renter was able to provide their CC#.


----------



## Ms. WDW

erionm said:


> I've never seen a post where a non-member called DVC directly to add and/or pay for the DDP.  Every post I've seen was either the owner called and paid, or the owner did a three way call with DVC and their renter and the renter was able to provide their CC#.



Page 1; *5th* post and the *8th* post down.  

I was trying to get caught up with posts and this caught my eye.


----------



## erionm

Ms. WDW said:


> Page 1; 5th post down.
> 
> I was trying to get caught up with posts and this caught my eye.



If that's post is correct, MS should have never spoken with them without the member also being on the call.


----------



## Ms. WDW

erionm said:


> If that's post is correct, MS should have never spoken with them without the member also being on the call.



Actually there's two on that page.  The 8th also.  And I totally agree; MS should have sent them right back to the owner.


----------



## hellerjw

Since those 2 renter posts are over 5 years old and there is no way to validate the legitimacy of what they said I wouldn't put a whole lot of stock in it.


----------



## Ms. WDW

Gosh...just goes to show you!!  I never even caught the date. 

I've been "away" from my beloved DIS board too long...  Isn't it terrible how "life" gets in the way of "Disney business".  

Thanks for bringing the dates to my attention....


----------



## dansyr2514

ammeador2 did say it was a 3 way call. I've heard many owner's do this so they are not responsible for having the renter's credit card number.   We are renting pts but are friends with the owner so when it is time to add the plan I'll just give him my cc info.


----------



## ammeador2

dansyr2514 said:


> ammeador2 did say it was a 3 way call. I've heard many owner's do this so they are not responsible for having the renter's credit card number.   We are renting pts but are friends with the owner so when it is time to add the plan I'll just give him my cc info.



huh? i haven't even bothered trying to call or talk to someone with out the owner...i know it would be a waste of my time.. My dining plan still isn't booked..but the owners said they were going to check into everything for me..
i am just hoping that i get some pixie dust


----------



## ammeador2

So the owners of my DVC reservation have talked to multiple CMS and they all say that dining plan has to be for the whole stay consecutive no swapping plans..and are insistant that those that have gotten to break up their dining did it by having a segmented reservation or days that were wait listed. etc..

I am of course beyond annoyed and I think that it's not fair! I don't want to be wasteful and spend money carelessly.. But my question is can I book the quick service plan now and then as I get closer change it to the regular dining plan if that is what we decide as long as it's before the 48 hour mark?


----------



## ses1230

I believe that it correct - the only way to have different dining plans is to segment the reservation. Did you ask for the reservation to be segmented, or did you (or the owner) just ask for the DDP for less nights than your trip?


----------



## ammeador2

ses1230 said:


> I believe that it correct - the only way to have different dining plans is to segment the reservation. Did you ask for the reservation to be segmented, or did you (or the owner) just ask for the DDP for less nights than your trip?


 

that's funny everyone here seems to say something different. there is no availability and i am so close to my trip if i cancel it to segment it i risk losing my vacation and then i am totally hosed...


----------



## keishashadow

dansyr2514 said:


> ammeador2 did say it was a 3 way call. I've heard many owner's do this so they are not responsible for having the renter's credit card number. We are renting pts but are friends with the owner so when it is time to add the plan I'll just give him my cc info.


 
easy to just use a disney gift card vs cc


----------



## DizDragonfly

ammeador2 said:


> there is no availability and i am so close to my trip if i cancel it to segment it i risk losing my vacation and then i am totally hosed...



They don't need to cancel it to segment it.  You just need a CM that knows how to do it, or is willing to ask someone else how to do it.


----------



## Dean

ammeador2 said:


> So the owners of my DVC reservation have talked to multiple CMS and they all say that dining plan has to be for the whole stay consecutive no swapping plans..and are insistant that those that have gotten to break up their dining did it by having a segmented reservation or days that were wait listed. etc..
> 
> I am of course beyond annoyed and I think that it's not fair! I don't want to be wasteful and spend money carelessly.. But my question is can I book the quick service plan now and then as I get closer change it to the regular dining plan if that is what we decide as long as it's before the 48 hour mark?


I wonder if this is an exchange.


----------



## deej696

ammeador2 said:


> So the owners of my DVC reservation have talked to multiple CMS and they all say that dining plan has to be for the whole stay consecutive no swapping plans..and are insistant that those that have gotten to break up their dining did it by having a segmented reservation or days that were wait listed. etc..
> 
> I am of course beyond annoyed and I think that it's not fair! I don't want to be wasteful and spend money carelessly.. But my question is can I book the quick service plan now and then as I get closer change it to the regular dining plan if that is what we decide as long as it's before the 48 hour mark?



I encountered this scenerio a few months back, and while it took the CM quite a while to make it happen, I was able to book the first 4 nights of a stay with DP, and the last plan without. The reservation was segmented with the same confirm# and everything. As for upgrading the plan later, I'm not sure why that would be a problem, so long as you do it before cutoff..


----------



## Dean

The only situation where one can not segment (that I can think of) is an exchange.  IF this is for 7 nights and rented, I'd be concerned.  If it's an exchange and the renter pushes it, they may lose their exchange totally.


----------



## ammeador2

Dean said:


> I wonder if this is an exchange.



what's an exchange? i have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## ammeador2

DizDragonfly said:


> They don't need to cancel it to segment it.  You just need a CM that knows how to do it, or is willing to ask someone else how to do it.



i think that's the problem no one is on the same page. what 1 CM will do another one will not. it's not that big of a deal anymore... i was merely trying to figure out if I pay right now for the Quick Service Plan if I can upgrade to regular dining with in the 48 hr window


----------



## Dean

ammeador2 said:


> what's an exchange? i have no idea what you are talking about.



An exchange is a room gotten through RCI and this will only be for seven nights. If this is the case, you will not be able to segment the reservation. It also raises other questions and concerns as renting an exchange wouldn't be against the exchange company policy and therefore put the reservation and RCI membership at risk. Was there mention of a $95 fee?


----------



## ammeador2

Dean said:


> An exchange is a room gotten through RCI and this will only be for seven nights. If this is the case, you will not be able to segment the reservation. It also raises other questions and concerns as renting an exchange wouldn't be against the exchange company policy and therefore put the reservation and RCI membership at risk. Was there mention of a $95 fee?



no, we are staying for 10 nights and there was no fee just what i paid for the points.


----------



## Dean

ammeador2 said:


> no, we are staying for 10 nights and there was no fee just what i paid for the points.


Good, you had me worried.  Thus there should be no reason that the unit cannot be segmented.  My guess is the renter doesn't want to fool with it and I can't blame them if that's the case.


----------



## ammeador2

Dean said:


> Good, you had me worried.  Thus there should be no reason that the unit cannot be segmented.  My guess is the renter doesn't want to fool with it and I can't blame them if that's the case.



you had me worried!  it just sucks because if i could do it my way I would save SO much money! and it bothers me to spend money that i wouldn't have to spend..but i am going to try not to let that bother me or i won't enjoy my vacation..


----------



## Good Ol Gal

Dean said:


> The only situation where one can not segment (that I can think of) is an exchange.  IF this is for 7 nights and rented, I'd be concerned.  If it's an exchange and the renter pushes it, they may lose their exchange totally.



we were not able to segment our last reservation for the DDP. 

They told us since we used both of our memberships and then linked the reservations, they were not able to do it. 

They told us if we un-linked them and added the DDP will would have to check-out/in and would risk having to switch rooms since they would not be linked any longer.  

We chose to skip the DDP as we didn't want to pack up 6 people midway through the trip.


----------



## Dean

Good Ol Gal said:


> we were not able to segment our last reservation for the DDP.
> 
> They told us since we used both of our memberships and then linked the reservations, they were not able to do it.
> 
> They told us if we un-linked them and added the DDP will would have to check-out/in and would risk having to switch rooms since they would not be linked any longer.
> 
> We chose to skip the DDP as we didn't want to pack up 6 people midway through the trip.


That may be true if the memberships are technically separate because it's treated like two owners.  Still, there's something not right about the issue in question.


----------



## bialio

I am seeing a bit of conflicting information on the web and even from a Disney Travel Agent regarding DVC member benefits regarding the booking window for ADRs - is there a benefit for DVC members for this?

Some webpages mention preferred seating for DVC members - does that really exist?

I'm about 10 days from the 180 day window and want to make sure I'm utilizing my benefits to their fullest when it comes time to fire on the ADRs.....

Thanks!
btl.


----------



## bicker

I've never seen any on-going DVC primacies regarding dining (except for DVC discounts, and the fact that Member Services can make ADRs.)


----------



## disneynutz

No preferred seating or special DVC benefits other than segmented reservations for the DDP.

 Bill


----------



## Disneymadhouse

Hi sorry to but in but I picked up this thread and began reading only ot realise that it started in 2006!!

I am going to be renting points from an OKW DVC owner here in the Uk (where I am), and will probably purchase the DDP. When do I have to book and pay for the DDP?
I read on the first page of this thread that it is paid for when checking in - is that still the case?

If so , can I "book" the DDP through the member when she books my accomodation, I will then get the 12 digit no, and will be able to book my ADR's at 180 days, clicking that I have the DDP - is that right?

Thanks for any help

Claire


----------



## DebbieB

Disneymadhouse said:


> Hi sorry to but in but I picked up this thread and began reading only ot realise that it started in 2006!!
> 
> I am going to be renting points from an OKW DVC owner here in the Uk (where I am), and will probably purchase the DDP. When do I have to book and pay for the DDP?
> I read on the first page of this thread that it is paid for when checking in - is that still the case?
> 
> If so , can I "book" the DDP through the member when she books my accomodation, I will then get the 12 digit no, and will be able to book my ADR's at 180 days, clicking that I have the DDP - is that right?
> 
> Thanks for any help
> 
> Claire



Last fall they changed the rules.  You have to pay for the dining plan in full when you add it.  You must add it more than 48 hours before arrival.

Yes, you will be able to book ADR's at 180 days for up to 10 days and use the DDP for any ADR's that require deposits.


----------



## Disneymadhouse

DebbieB said:


> Last fall they changed the rules.  You have to pay for the dining plan in full when you add it.  You must add it more than 48 hours before arrival.
> 
> Yes, you will be able to book ADR's at 180 days for up to 10 days and use the DDP for any ADR's that require deposits.



Thats great, thankyou for the quick reply 

Claire


----------



## Dean

disneynutz said:


> No preferred seating or special DVC benefits other than segmented reservations for the DDP.
> 
> Bill


And currently, no seasonal surcharge.


----------



## bpalmerc21

we are looking at going to WDW in october.  I am trying to figure out the actual cost before booking.  Can anybody tell me how much it is to add the DDP per adult and child to a DVC reservation.  If we are staying 7 nights, so we need to pay for 8 days of dining?  Does this need to be paid for when making the DVC reservation?  The last time we rented points, we were able to add the dining plan on at the the time of check-in and pay for it then, has this changed?


----------



## DebbieB

bpalmerc21 said:


> we are looking at going to WDW in october.  I am trying to figure out the actual cost before booking.  Can anybody tell me how much it is to add the DDP per adult and child to a DVC reservation.  If we are staying 7 nights, so we need to pay for 8 days of dining?  Does this need to be paid for when making the DVC reservation?  The last time we rented points, we were able to add the dining plan on at the the time of check-in and pay for it then, has this changed?



You pay for it per night, not per day.   You have to pay when you add it to your reservation now.  You don't have to add it at the same time as you book the room, you can wait until 48 hours before check-in.  You can't add or pay at check-in.

Disney Dining Plan Pricing: 

$45.99 per night, per Guest ages 10+ 
$11.99 per night, per Guest ages 3-9 

Disney Deluxe Dining Plan Pricing:

$78.99 per night, per Guest ages 10+ 
$21.99 per night, per Guest ages 3-9 

Disney Quick Service Dining Plan Pricing: 

$34.99 per night, per Guest ages 10+ 
$11.99 per night, per Guest ages 3-9 

Disney Wine & Dine Plan Pricing: 

$39.99 per room, per night
(Two-Bedroom Vacation Homes, Treehouse Villas, and Grand Villas are counted as one room for the Disney Wine & Dine Plan)

NOTE: Disney Wine & Dine Plan must be purchased in conjunction with either 2011 Disney Dining Plan or 2011 Disney Deluxe Dining Plan.


----------



## ses1230

bpalmerc21 said:


> we are looking at going to WDW in october.  I am trying to figure out the actual cost before booking.  Can anybody tell me how much it is to add the DDP per adult and child to a DVC reservation.  If we are staying 7 nights, so we need to pay for 8 days of dining?  Does this need to be paid for when making the DVC reservation?  The last time we rented points, we were able to add the dining plan on at the the time of check-in and pay for it then, has this changed?



Dining credits are per night of stay, not days. It needs to be paid for when you add the DDP to your reservation (not when you checkin), I believe you can add it up to 48 hours prior.

These are current prices;

Quick Service Dining Plan

    Adults
        $34.99
    Children
        $11.99

Basic Dining Plan

    Adults
        $45.99 
    Children
        $11.99 

Deluxe Dining Plan

    Adults
        $78.99
    Children
        $21.99


----------



## bpalmerc21

thanks for the responses...now I have to figure out where to stay.  We were at OKW last time and really enjoyed it but I'm thinking we should try something different this time around.  Going to look into AKV.


----------



## DebbieB

bpalmerc21 said:


> thanks for the responses...now I have to figure out where to stay.  We were at OKW last time and really enjoyed it but I'm thinking we should try something different this time around.  Going to look into AKV.



October might be tough at this point, especially BCV or BWV.


----------



## WendiDarling

Sorry if this has been asked.  I'm an owner trying to decide whether to check in Dec 31st or Jan 1st.  If we add the dining plan and check in on Dec 31st, will we get the 2011 pricing and inclusions for the entire stay?

Right now, we have enough points to check in on the 31st and if we'll get the lower price (or if we go with the QSDP, the extra snack) that might help sway our decision.

Also, if we segment our reservation and do DDP for the first couple of nights (TiW blackout) and QSDP for the rest of the stay, anyone know the rules?  Will they go by 2011 inclusions since our original check-in date was in 2011?  or since it's after Jan 1st, will we just get the 1 snack a day.

Thanks!

Wendi


----------



## erionm

WendiDarling said:


> Sorry if this has been asked.  I'm an owner trying to decide whether to check in Dec 31st or Jan 1st.  If we add the dining plan and check in on Dec 31st, will we get the 2011 pricing and inclusions for the entire stay?
> 
> Right now, we have enough points to check in on the 31st and if we'll get the lower price (or if we go with the QSDP, the extra snack) that might help sway our decision.
> 
> Also, if we segment our reservation and do DDP for the first couple of nights (TiW blackout) and QSDP for the rest of the stay, anyone know the rules?  Will they go by 2011 inclusions since our original check-in date was in 2011?  or since it's after Jan 1st, will we just get the 1 snack a day.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Wendi



If you check-in on or before 12/31/2011, the 2011 price and plan options apply.

If you segment and change plans, I would suspect 2012 pricing and options would apply since that check-in is after 12/31.


----------



## Jenner24_3

Hello all-

I was wondering if you know if it is possible to just do the Quick Service dining plan for one day and if so, does it still include the refillable mug? The way my husband and I dine it really doesn't make sense to do any of the dining plans for our stay, but I noticed the quick service dining plan comes with the mugs which we always purchase, so for one day this would really make sense considering the mugs are $14 each. Let me know if anyone knows you can do this. 

Thanks!


----------



## tinkerbell 766

Sorry if this has already been posted, but do we have prices for 2012 for adding the DDP to your reservation?  Thanks so much!!


----------



## Disneymadhouse

tinkerbell 766 said:


> Sorry if this has already been posted, but do we have prices for 2012 for adding the DDP to your reservation?  Thanks so much!!



Hi I don't think there has been an official announcement yet, but the number crunchers over on the DDP section of the restaurants board have been busy! They have a thread over there of prices that I guess they have worked out from adding dining to package prices, then taking it away and seeing what the difference is etc. I guess thats how they worked it out anyway - I don't pretend to know where they got started!! 

I will also be interested to know if the price will just be the regular price for the DDP for point renters as we are going over the holiday period. 

Claire


----------



## TLSnell1981

DebbieB said:


> Last fall they changed the rules.  You have to pay for the dining plan in full when you add it.  You must add it more than 48 hours before arrival.
> .


We haven't used DDP in a few years. I added a day on the front end, so decided to so the deluxe plan (one night on,y). Ouch, had no idea, payment is due when booked.


Dean said:


> And currently, no seasonal surcharge.



How quickly things change.  Oh well, it was good, while it lasted.


----------



## Tiger926

You guys might want to check out the boards, as there is no longer the ability to segment your DVC reservation, in order to fiddle with the DP.

You cannot just add DP to 1 night, or switch up in the middle any longer. You must add DP for entire time, just like before. The  only way to get different DPs, is just like before - split stay in different rooms or different resorts.

Hope this helps, Tiger


----------



## Disneymadhouse

TLSnell1981 said:


> How quickly things change.  Oh well, it was good, while it lasted.



Sorry does that mean that there is now a seasonal surcharge for adding the DDP to a points reservation?

Thanks for any help 

Claire


----------



## Tiger926

Disneymadhouse said:


> Sorry does that mean that there is now a seasonal surcharge for adding the DDP to a points reservation?
> 
> Thanks for any help
> 
> Claire



No, he misunderstood Dean's message.

As DVC members we are not subject to the seasonal DP plan - I believe it is a few dollars more for this plan than the non-peak DP.

We pay the same consistent price (the lower price) all year round, so this seems to be a perk that DVC negotiated for us.

Hope this helps, Tiger


----------



## Disneymadhouse

Tiger926 said:


> No, he misunderstood Dean's message.
> 
> As DVC members we are not subject to the seasonal DP plan - I believe it is a few dollars more for this plan than the non-peak DP.
> 
> We pay the same consistent price (the lower price) all year round, so this seems to be a perk that DVC negotiated for us.
> 
> Hope this helps, Tiger



Thankyou for your quick reply! That is a big help it has saved me from all the work of crunching the numbers again to see if the DDP is worth paying for!!

Claire


----------



## TLSnell1981

Tiger926 said:


> You guys might want to check out the boards, as there is no longer the ability to segment your DVC reservation, in order to fiddle with the DP.
> 
> You cannot just add DP to 1 night, or switch up in the middle any longer. You must add DP for entire time, just like before. The  only way to get different DPs, is just like before - split stay in different rooms or different resorts.
> 
> Hope this helps, Tiger


I have a split stay.



Tiger926 said:


> No, he misunderstood Dean's message.
> 
> As DVC members we are not subject to the seasonal DP plan - I believe it is a few dollars more for this plan than the non-peak DP.
> 
> We pay the same consistent price (the lower price) all year round, so this seems to be a perk that DVC negotiated for us.
> 
> Hope this helps, Tiger


So, we aren't subject to the new increases (seasonal) in 2012?


----------



## Tiger926

TLSnell1981 said:


> I have a split stay.
> 
> 
> So, we aren't subject to the new increases in 2012?



Got it about the split stay, so that would still work out according to MS, as nothing has changed with that.

Nope!

Regular DP non peak $51.54/night 
Peak  DP $53.54/night

http://advc.disney.go.com/media/dvc...lanning/disneydiningplan/2012DVCDining_v1.pdf

Hope this helps, Tiger


----------



## disneynutz

2012 DDP pricing:

QSDP
Adult = $34.99 
Child = $11.99 

TSDDP
Adult = $51.54 
Child = $15.02 

DxDDP
Adult = $85.52 
Child = $23.79 


 Bill


----------



## Dean

TLSnell1981 said:


> So, we aren't subject to the new increases (seasonal) in 2012?


The base plan increase applies to everyone but currently (could change at any time), the seasonal up charges are not charged to DVC members staying on points nor for exchange guests using DVC villas.


----------



## Cmbar

disneynutz said:


> 2012 DDP pricing:
> 
> QSDP
> Adult = $34.99
> Child = $11.99
> 
> TSDDP
> Adult = $51.54
> Child = $15.02
> 
> DxDDP
> Adult = $85.52
> Child = $23.79
> 
> 
> Bill



Does anyone know the DDP for 2011 off the top of their head? I am interested in the sit down DDP.  Is there a special DVC price? I am confused now. Sister is using DVC points and trying to decide whether she will add dining.  Everything seems to be changing but she is going in November of this year.  What will her price be, Does she have to get it for the entire stay, can she pay at checkin or will I have to pay when/if we add it to her reservation.

Thank you!


----------



## Tiger926

Cmbar said:


> Does anyone know the DDP for 2011 off the top of their head? I am interested in the sit down DDP.  Is there a special DVC price? I am confused now. Sister is using DVC points and trying to decide whether she will add dining.  Everything seems to be changing but she is going in November of this year.  What will her price be, Does she have to get it for the entire stay, can she pay at checkin or will I have to pay when/if we add it to her reservation.
> 
> Thank you!



No, it's not a special DVC price as in it gets a discount, it's the same price as regular season DP.

The DP is subject to non-peak pricing and peak pricing, but for DVC members, we pay the same price consistently throughout the year, regardless of whether it's non-peak or peak, and that price is the non-peak DP price (it's a few dollars cheaper per person/per night).

I did answer this above, and put the prices for non-peak and peak, so hope it helps.

I think the confusion comes in because people are using different terminology - I, as well as many others call it DVC DP, because then people know that it's one price throughout the year, as well as no ticket purchase is necessary for purchase of it, as is the case with cash paying DP guests. 

Not sure what will happen the following year, as DVC and Disney negotiate the terms of DVC members even utilizing the DP, for each particular year.

Tiger


----------



## TLSnell1981

Tiger926 said:


> I think the confusion comes in because people are using different terminology - I, as well as many others call it DVC DP, because then people know that it's one price throughout the year, as well as no ticket purchase is necessary for purchase of it, as is the case with cash paying DP guests.
> 
> Not sure what will happen the following year, as DVC and Disney negotiate the terms of DVC members even utilizing the DP, for each particular year.
> 
> Tiger



I believe, that's what happened yesterday. I assumed, the CM was quoting DVC/DP. Many things have changed, so I didn't question her info.


----------



## Pirate Granny

There are five us on the contract as DVC owners.  We have an 8 night reservation for OKW in June 2012.  At the 7 month mark we hope to switch just the first night to BLT.  We wanted the DDP for just that night...should we have someone other than me (reservation in my name), make the BLT ressie?  To ensure they are not linked?  I believe my daughters have different member numbers.  Am I right in assuming that we can get the DDP just for that one BLT night?  Four of the five owners will be staying that vaca.  Great to hear we don't have to pay the "holiday increase" DDP cost...save a few $$$ anyway.


----------



## Cmbar

Tiger926 said:


> No, it's not a special DVC price as in it gets a discount, it's the same price as regular season DP.
> 
> The DP is subject to non-peak pricing and peak pricing, but for DVC members, we pay the same price consistently throughout the year, regardless of whether it's non-peak or peak, and that price is the non-peak DP price (it's a few dollars cheaper per person/per night).
> 
> I did answer this above, and put the prices for non-peak and peak, so hope it helps.
> 
> I think the confusion comes in because people are using different terminology - I, as well as many others call it DVC DP, because then people know that it's one price throughout the year, as well as no ticket purchase is necessary for purchase of it, as is the case with cash paying DP guests.
> 
> Not sure what will happen the following year, as DVC and Disney negotiate the terms of DVC members even utilizing the DP, for each particular year.
> 
> Tiger



Thanks Tiger.  I was just trying to see what the 2011 prices are. My Dsis is still going in 2011 but hasn't added dining yet to her DVC reservation.  Everything posted by you and disneynutz look like it is 2012 and mentions increases.  It has been a while since we bough DDP so I am just kinda floored by the 52 per person per night price since it looks like they don't include appetizers or tip.  It does look like they added mugs, but those are still only good at your resort right?  I'll try and find the 2011 prices.

Thanks!


----------



## Tiger926

Cmbar said:


> Thanks Tiger.  I was just trying to see what the 2011 prices are. My Dsis is still going in 2011 but hasn't added dining yet to her DVC reservation.  Everything posted by you and disneynutz look like it is 2012 and mentions increases.  It has been a while since we bough DDP so I am just kinda floored by the 52 per person per night price since it looks like they don't include appetizers or tip.  It does look like they added mugs, but those are still only good at your resort right?  I'll try and find the 2011 prices.
> 
> Thanks!



Here are the 2011 prices as listed from the Restaurant Board:

Dining plan prices for 2011 (the FAQ thread is gone):

Prices are per person, per night (except for the Wine & Dine add on)
Adult prices - age 10 and over (no exceptions)
Child prices - ages 3-9
Children under 3 are not eligible for the dining plan.

Quick Service Dining Plan
* Adults $34.99
* Children $11.99

Basic Dining Plan
* Adults $45.99 (regular season), $47.99 (peak season*)
* Children $11.99 (regular season), $12.99 (peak season*)
*Peak Seasons: 2/17/11 - 2/26/11, 3/11/11 - 4/30/11, 6/3/11 - 8/13/11, 12/23/11 - 12/31/11 

Deluxe Dining Plan
* Adults $78.99
* Children $21.99

As an aside, tips and appetizers haven't been part of the regular DP for a few years now.

You are correct that for 2012, regular DP includes a refillable mug, but guests are supplemeting that a bit, due to the high cost increase.

Hope this helps, Tiger


----------



## TLSnell1981

Pirate Granny said:


> There are five us on the contract as DVC owners.  We have an 8 night reservation for OKW in June 2012.  At the 7 month mark we hope to switch just the first night to BLT.  We wanted the DDP for just that night...should we have someone other than me (reservation in my name), make the BLT ressie?  To ensure they are not linked?  I believe my daughters have different member numbers.  Am I right in assuming that we can get the DDP just for that one BLT night?  Four of the five owners will be staying that vaca.  Great to hear we don't have to pay the "holiday increase" DDP cost...save a few $$$ anyway.



You shouldn't have a problem, since it will be a split stay.


----------



## twinklebug

Pirate Granny said:


> There are five us on the contract as DVC owners.  We have an 8 night reservation for OKW in June 2012.  At the 7 month mark we hope to switch just the first night to BLT.  We wanted the DDP for just that night...should we have someone other than me (reservation in my name), make the BLT ressie?  To ensure they are not linked?  I believe my daughters have different member numbers.  Am I right in assuming that we can get the DDP just for that one BLT night?  Four of the five owners will be staying that vaca.  Great to hear we don't have to pay the "holiday increase" DDP cost...save a few $$$ anyway.






TLSnell1981 said:


> You shouldn't have a problem, since it will be a split stay.



You could have a problem - The split stays are now all issued under one reservation number, and the DDP system uses that reservation number. My upcoming trip is split between BWV/AKV and is under one number. Without some back end hacking from a Disney IT person, it cannot be changed without the risk of loosing the room. Result is, I take DDP for all or none of the days. TIW card wins this round.

Make sure when you book the rooms that you make it crystal clear they all need their own reservation numbers - they are NOT to be linked, and you should be fine.


----------



## TLSnell1981

twinklebug said:


> .
> 
> Make sure when you book the rooms that you make it crystal clear they all need their own reservation numbers - they are NOT to be linked, and you should be fine.



Thanks! I booked them separately, and they have their own confirmation number.


----------



## E2ME2

TLSnell1981 said:


> Thanks! I booked them separately, and they have their own confirmation number.



I am late to this thread, but NEW to DVC.
So new that I have not received my membership materials yet - just signed papers on 10/13

I'm trying to quickly learn the jargon and acronyms......
I have 3 DDP questions:
1) Are the DDP prices for DVC members listed anywhere?
2) Have you used them before
3) Are they worth the cost

Looking forward to lots of chatting on these forums.
THANKS;
ET


----------



## ses1230

E2ME2 said:


> I am late to this thread, but NEW to DVC.
> So new that I have not received my membership materials yet - just signed papers on 10/13
> 
> I'm trying to quickly learn the jargon and acronyms......
> I have 3 DDP questions:
> 1) Are the DDP prices for DVC members listed anywhere?
> 2) Have you used them before
> 3) Are they worth the cost
> 
> Looking forward to lots of chatting on these forums.
> THANKS;
> ET



There is no DVC discount on the DDP, the only perk is that DVC members do not pay peak prices. 2011/2012 prices can be found HERE.

We have used the DDP before and while we like the convenience of most meals being paid for, I'm not sure it will be worth it for us next year, considering the price increase.

Worth it or not depends on your family, your touring style, whether or not you want to eat in the villa, etc. The best thing to do is look at the prices of the restaurants you are interested in and figure out DDP vs. OOP. 

If you are going to have an AP, you can also look into the TiW card, which gets you 20% off food at participating restaurants.


----------



## E2ME2

ses1230 said:


> There is no DVC discount on the DDP, the only perk is that DVC members do not pay peak prices. 2011/2012 prices can be found
> 
> We have used the DDP before and while we like the convenience of most meals being paid for, I'm not sure it will be worth it for us next year, considering the price increase.
> 
> Worth it or not depends on your family, your touring style, whether or not you want to eat in the villa, etc. The best thing to do is look at the prices of the restaurants you are interested in and figure out DDP vs. OOP.
> 
> If you are going to have an AP, you can also look into the TiW card, which gets you 20% off food at participating restaurants.



SES1230;
Thanks for your reply.
I appreciate the info.
Can I ask you a couple follow-on questions?

What is the TiW card (we're considering the AP, at least for the first couple trips)
Did you enjoy your stays at BLT ??
&  can you tell me where/how to add an avatar to my signature line ?

THANKS AGAIN!
ET


----------



## Dean

E2ME2 said:


> SES1230;
> Thanks for your reply.
> I appreciate the info.
> Can I ask you a couple follow-on questions?
> 
> What is the TiW card (we're considering the AP, at least for the first couple trips)
> Did you enjoy your stays at BLT ??
> &  can you tell me where/how to add an avatar to my signature line ?
> 
> THANKS AGAIN!
> ET


TIW is Tables in Wonderland, the old Disney Dining Experience program.  You have to purchase it for a year (either FL resident or Passholder) and it gives you 20% off at most table service restaurants.  It's good at some that the DDP does not cover and it covers ETOH.  There are few Counter service discounts with it.  DVC and the AP itself also gives you a few discounts.


----------



## E2ME2

Dean said:


> TIW is Tables in Wonderland, the old Disney Dining Experience program.  You have to purchase it for a year (either FL resident or Passholder) and it gives you 20% off at most table service restaurants.  It's good at some that the DDP does not cover and it covers ETOH.  There are few Counter service discounts with it.  DVC and the AP itself also gives you a few discounts.



Thanks again!
I will google Tables in Wonderland
I'm still wrestling with my signature avatar

ET


----------



## Dean

E2ME2 said:


> Thanks again!
> I will google Tables in Wonderland
> I'm still wrestling with my signature avatar
> 
> ET


You're welcome.  I have this image in my head of two smilies circling each other then locking up.


----------



## ses1230

E2ME2 said:


> SES1230;
> Thanks for your reply.
> I appreciate the info.
> Can I ask you a couple follow-on questions?
> 
> What is the TiW card (we're considering the AP, at least for the first couple trips)
> Did you enjoy your stays at BLT ??
> &  can you tell me where/how to add an avatar to my signature line ?
> 
> THANKS AGAIN
> ET



I have absolutely loved our stays at BLT. There was some scuff marks here and there and we did have a cosmetic problem with the drywall in the master bath once. My only complaint was the shower head in the 2nd bathroom - it felt like nails coming out. But IMO, you can't beat the location being able to walk to MK and monorail to Epcot. I have two little princesses and I find they like MK and Epcit best, so that works for us. And fireworks from TOWL are great!

For the signature, I think my countdowns are either from mickeypath or distickers. You create your ticker and then copy the code, then paste that in the User CP->edit signature page. 

HTH!


----------



## E2ME2

ses1230 said:


> I have absolutely loved our stays at BLT. There was some scuff marks here and there and we did have a cosmetic problem with the drywall in the master bath once. My only complaint was the shower head in the 2nd bathroom - it felt like nails coming out. But IMO, you can't beat the location being able to walk to MK and monorail to Epcot. I have two little princesses and I find they like MK and Epcit best, so that works for us. And fireworks from TOWL are great!
> 
> For the signature, I think my countdowns are either from mickeypath or distickers. You create your ticker and then copy the code, then paste that in the User CP->edit signature page.
> 
> HTH!



Great info.
THANKS!

Have you been in DVC since 2006?, or earlier than that?

Any sage advice for brand new owners?


----------



## Hunclemarco

E2ME2 said:


> Great info.
> THANKS!
> 
> Have you been in DVC since 2006?, or earlier than that?
> 
> Any sage advice for brand new owners?



There is so much information here on the DIS, and the question you ask is a very broad one.  You may want to start another thread and ask this question with a little more precision... I know you will get a ton of answers


----------



## makthompson

To answer one of the questions earlier.  We were told this summer that we could have ddp for part of the trip and not for the other part.  All you have to do is make 2 reservations back to back and then check in and out on that one day in the middle, dont have to change resorts or rooms.  Is this still correct?


----------



## rlovew

makthompson said:


> To answer one of the questions earlier.  We were told this summer that we could have ddp for part of the trip and not for the other part.  All you have to do is make 2 reservations back to back and then check in and out on that one day in the middle, dont have to change resorts or rooms.  Is this still correct?



That has since changed - you have to change rooms completely- to a different size or resort and let MS know when booking you want seperate reservation numbers for each part of the trip- therefore making seperate reservations in order to have the dining plan on only part of the trip. They will no longer segment (what you were told about over the summer).


----------



## Dean

rlovew said:


> That has since changed - you have to change rooms completely- to a different size or resort and let MS know when booking you want seperate reservation numbers for each part of the trip- therefore making seperate reservations in order to have the dining plan on only part of the trip. They will no longer segment (what you were told about over the summer).


There are ways to structure such that it can be the same unit type and you don't necessarily have to change rooms but in general you are correct.


----------



## Kitterleen

Dean said:


> There are ways to structure such that it can be the same unit type and you don't necessarily have to change rooms but in general you are correct.




Love for you to elaborate!


----------



## Dean

Kitterleen said:


> Love for you to elaborate!


Do you have more than one owner listed on your contract?  It's possible assuming you're willing to check in again and risk changing rooms.    Another possible way would be to reserve, book the DDP and then add time later.  Of course this might be a moving target.


----------



## watwsj

I just booked a short stay at BWV for F&W.  SV wasn't available for the first night so I booked BWV and waitlisted for SV.  I had to call back the next day to book the remaining SV nights.  I requested a different reservation number in case we wanted to add the dining plan to a portion of our trip.

Now my questions is if my waitlist comes through for the first night, will they try to link my reservation, preventing me from booking dining for only a portion of the stay?

Would it be wise to book the dining early to prevent any issues?


----------



## carobear

Sorry if these questions have been asked already. 

Since we're doing our upcoming vacation offsite, I was hoping to book an onsite room for our last night by renting points. I'd really like to add the deluxe dining plan to our reservation. Is is possible for a one-night stay? Do we have to pay for that beforehand, or can we wait til we check in to pay that off?

Thanks


----------



## disneynutz

carobear said:


> Sorry if these questions have been asked already.
> 
> Since we're doing our upcoming vacation offsite, I was hoping to book an onsite room for our last night by renting points. I'd really like to add the deluxe dining plan to our reservation. Is is possible for a one-night stay? Do we have to pay for that beforehand, or can we wait til we check in to pay that off?
> 
> Thanks



Yes you can have the DXDDP for a one nights stay. You must add it to your reservation at least a few days prior to your arrival and you pay for it when added.

 Bill


----------



## carobear

disneynutz said:


> Yes you can have the DXDDP for a one nights stay. You must add it to your reservation at least a few days prior to your arrival and you pay for it when added.
> 
> Bill



Thanks again!

And I see that you'll be in the world in 9 days. I'm jealous! Have a good time


----------



## Dean

carobear said:


> Thanks again!
> 
> And I see that you'll be in the world in 9 days. I'm jealous! Have a good time


1 day is likely the best single value from all the DDP options, esp if you plan for the value.  Your credits will be available from the time you check in (even if your room is not ready) until MN on the day of check out.  That gives you the option of getting the most from the deluxe plan of any situation.  We often check in very early so we have access to the credits for breakfast or lunch (sometimes both) and try to at least get lunch the day of checkout.  We're not afraid to pay OOP for a cheaper meal and save the credits for more expensive options, esp where kids or light eaters are concerned.


----------



## carobear

Dean said:


> 1 day is likely the best single value from all the DDP options, esp if you plan for the value.  Your credits will be available from the time you check in (even if your room is not ready) until MN on the day of check out.  That gives you the option of getting the most from the deluxe plan of any situation.  We often check in very early so we have access to the credits for breakfast or lunch (sometimes both) and try to at least get lunch the day of checkout.  We're not afraid to pay OOP for a cheaper meal and save the credits for more expensive options, esp where kids or light eaters are concerned.




I was thinking along those same lines. Most of my party would not be able to eat three huge meals in one day, so I was thinking of using two the first day and the third dining credit on the day we check out. I'm leaning towards two character meals for the children since it'll be their first trip and something that they would enjoy. Which restaurants do you find to be most cost effective on the dining plan?


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Forgive me for not reading through all 70-something pages.  

We'll be renting points from a DVC owner.  Can we buy DDP without buying park tickets?  We have old non-exp. tickets from a previous trip. 

We'll be staying during peak season.  I read that DVC members don't pay peak prices to buy DDP.  Does that apply to renting guests also or is that members only?

Thank you!


----------



## disneynutz

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Forgive me for not reading through all 70-something pages.
> 
> We'll be renting points from a DVC owner.  Can we buy DDP without buying park tickets?  We have old non-exp. tickets from a previous trip.
> 
> We'll be staying during peak season.  I read that DVC members don't pay peak prices to buy DDP.  Does that apply to renting guests also or is that members only?
> 
> Thank you!



Yes you can have the owner add the DDP to your reservation a few days before your check in and you must pay for it when added. DVC does not pay extra for peak season.

 Bill


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

disneynutz said:


> Yes you can have the owner add the DDP to your reservation a few days before your check in and you must pay for it when added. DVC does not pay extra for peak season.
> 
> Bill



Thank you!


----------



## papas4

Can someone please tell me when they started giving free mugs with the dining plan?We were there at Christmas and didn't receive mug offer.


----------



## Dean

papas4 said:


> Can someone please tell me when they started giving free mugs with the dining plan?We were there at Christmas and didn't receive mug offer.


For the regular plan it was 1 Jan I believe, the other 2 plans already had that option included.  They raised the price and added in the mugs.


----------



## Pirate Granny

MS stated that as long as you are MOVING rooms/resort  (BLT to BCV) you could get the DP for just one of the split stay.  If you have 2 reservations, same Room, same resort you must purchase for both reservations.  Not sure if the two reservations have added people (within accommodation limits), if that would qualify for the split.  We have the DDP for our first and only night at BLT.  Worked out well for us....chef Mickey and the CRT the following day, we'll use the snack credits for breakfast that morning.


----------



## tb1972

What are the current DVC dining plan rates for 2012? 1 TS/1 QS / 1 snack per day (traditional plan, not all QS).


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

tb1972 said:


> What are the current DVC dining plan rates for 2012? 1 TS/1 QS / 1 snack per day (traditional plan, not all QS).



We just paid $51.54 pp/day for our 2 nt stay precruise earlier this month. (Just checked my cc statement: 4 of us x 2 nts totalled $412.32)   
We're not DVC members but rented points.


----------



## ses1230

tb1972 said:


> What are the current DVC dining plan rates for 2012? 1 TS/1 QS / 1 snack per day (traditional plan, not all QS).



$51.54 adult, $15.02 child / per night. There is no seasonal upcharge for DVC members as stated above.


----------



## sciguy1965

New.   Can I use points I have purchased from someone on Disney dinning and park tickets?


----------



## bakenatj

sciguy1965 said:


> New.   Can I use points I have purchased from someone on Disney dinning and park tickets?



You can not use points to purchase tickets or dining plan.


----------



## erionm

sciguy1965 said:


> New.   Can I use points I have purchased from someone on Disney dinning and park tickets?



Points can only be used for accommodations.


----------



## pmaurer74

I read in earlier posts of renters calling and adding the DP themselves, can I do this or does the DVC member have to add it? It would be easier for me to call and add it rather than giving the person I am renting from 20 gift card numbers.


----------



## erionm

pmaurer74 said:


> I read in earlier posts of renters calling and adding the DP themselves, can I do this or does the DVC member have to add it? It would be easier for me to call and add it rather than giving the person I am renting from 20 gift card numbers.



Renters can not call and add the dining plan to a DVC reservation.  DVC Member Services will only speak with the owner.  Some owners have done 3-way calls so that the renter would also be on the line to provide payment information.


----------



## TyRy

Hi all,

Here's my situation.  I currently have the following booked at BWV Garden/Pool View for all nights:

Fri - our Points, me only
Sat - Cash through MS, me only
Sun-Sat - rented points and DH joins me
Sun - our points, both of us.

MS has said they cannot link the reservations since I have a cash night on Saturday, and my "friend" would have to call to link the Sun-Sat and Sun portion.  I have four reservation numbers and will need to check in and out each time.

Can I get the Deluxe Plan for just the Sun-Sat portion of our trip?  I know MS said to tell the front desk I have a continuing reservation and _may_ get to stay in the same room, but wasn't sure how that would work with the dining plan.  We normally just use our TiW card, but this trip looks like the Deluxe plan may actually work out cheaper for those days.

Thanks so much!

Ty


----------



## erionm

TyRy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here's my situation.  I currently have the following booked at BWV Garden/Pool View for all nights:
> 
> Fri - our Points, me only
> Sat - Cash through MS, me only
> Sun-Sat - rented points and DH joins me
> Sun - our points, both of us.
> 
> MS has said they cannot link the reservations since I have a cash night on Saturday, and my "friend" would have to call to link the Sun-Sat and Sun portion.  I have four reservation numbers and will need to check in and out each time.
> 
> Can I get the Deluxe Plan for just the Sun-Sat portion of our trip?  I know MS said to tell the front desk I have a continuing reservation and _may_ get to stay in the same room, but wasn't sure how that would work with the dining plan.  We normally just use our TiW card, but this trip looks like the Deluxe plan may actually work out cheaper for those days.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Ty



Since these segments are not linked, you can add a dining plan to any of them.

The segment you want the dining plan is using rented points, so that member would need to add the dining plan for you.  They could do that by calling MS or using the on-line reservation system.  The dining plan would need to be paid for when added to the reservation.


----------



## TyRy

erionm said:


> Since these segments are not linked, you can add a dining plan to any of them.
> 
> The segment you want the dining plan is using rented points, so that member would need to add the dining plan for you.  They could do that by calling MS or using the on-line reservation system.  The dining plan would need to be paid for when added to the reservation.



Thanks Michael - I wasn't sure since I'd read many people were given one reservation number for their whole trip, but MS hasn't done that for me.

I'll also contact the member who I'm renting from if we do decide to add it.


----------



## lmward

I rented points from DVC owner and our trip begins this Sunday.  I have sent repeated messages asking to have the meal plan set up but the DVC owner is not responding.  Do I have any option other than to rely on DVC member who sold the points?  Can another DVC member book my meal plan for me?


----------



## Chuck S

lmward said:


> I rented points from DVC owner and our trip begins this Sunday.  I have sent repeated messages asking to have the meal plan set up but the DVC owner is not responding.  Do I have any option other than to rely on DVC member who sold the points?  Can another DVC member book my meal plan for me?



No, there is no other option.  The owner must book the plan for you, and it needs to be paid for when it is booked.


----------



## disneynutz

Can you give the owner a phone call? Is your reservation still showing up with Disney?

 Bill


----------



## DebbieB

lmward said:


> I rented points from DVC owner and our trip begins this Sunday.  I have sent repeated messages asking to have the meal plan set up but the DVC owner is not responding.  Do I have any option other than to rely on DVC member who sold the points?  Can another DVC member book my meal plan for me?



You are going to have to make payment arrangements for them to add it.


----------



## shenaniganzz

I'm not sure if this has been asked before (77 pages! ) but I was just wondering..

If staying for 8 nights, can you purchase 4 nights of DxDP and 4 DDP and use the combined credits for the entire stay? 

TIA!


----------



## erionm

shenaniganzz said:


> I'm not sure if this has been asked before (77 pages! ) but I was just wondering..
> 
> If staying for 8 nights, can you purchase 4 nights of DxDP and 4 DDP and use the combined credits for the entire stay?
> 
> TIA!



If it's a single reservation you must be on one plan for the entire stay.


----------



## shenaniganzz

Thanks Michael!


----------



## Dean

shenaniganzz said:


> I'm not sure if this has been asked before (77 pages! ) but I was just wondering..
> 
> If staying for 8 nights, can you purchase 4 nights of DxDP and 4 DDP and use the combined credits for the entire stay?
> 
> TIA!


As noted, one plan for all nights of a single reservation.  Also everyone who stays at all must be on the plan.  If at the same resort and same room type (don't change rooms) then it's all one reservation, you can no longer break it up.


----------



## trenty

Can the Dining Plan be paid for with gift cards?  On the dvcmember site I only see options for CC.

How long can I wait to add the DDP?  I think it is 48 hours prior to our trip??


----------



## Chuck S

Yes, you can pay with Disney gift cards, but you need to call Member Services to do so.

The plan needs to be added at least 48 hours prior to check-in.  Personally, I wouldn't wait that long, I'd add it at least a week prior.


----------



## trenty

Chuck S said:


> Yes, you can pay with Disney gift cards, but you need to call Member Services to do so.
> 
> The plan needs to be added at least 48 hours prior to check-in.  Personally, I wouldn't wait that long, I'd add it at least a week prior.



thank you


----------



## tb1972

Is there a maximum number of gift cards allowed to pay for the dining plan?


----------



## mercydisney

Hi, 
I was hoping someone can tell me what the current DVC dining plan rate for  2 QS / 1 snack per day is? 

Thank You 
__________________


----------



## erionm

mercydisney said:


> Hi,
> I was hoping someone can tell me what the current DVC dining plan rate for  2 QS / 1 snack per day is?



For 2013 arrival dates:
$37.58 per night, per guest ages 10+
$14.32 per night, per guest ages 3-9

http://advc.disney.go.com/media/dvc...ngplan/2013DVCQuickServiceDining-12-13-12.pdf


----------



## mercydisney

erionm said:


> $37.58 per night, per guest ages 10+
> $14.32 per night, per guest ages 3-9
> 
> http://advc.disney.go.com/media/dvc...ngplan/2013DVCQuickServiceDining-12-13-12.pdf



Thanks, now to figure out if I should purchase.


----------



## Dean

mercydisney said:


> Thanks, now to figure out if I should purchase.


Please check carefully because for most situations it's difficult to get any savings now days using the QS plan and there is risk.


----------



## erionm

mercydisney said:


> Thanks, now to figure out if I should purchase.



You have until 2 days prior to arrival to add it if you decide to.  I added to my last post that the prices are for 2013 arrival dates.  2014 QS Dining Plan prices are not out yet.


----------



## brertoad

Does anyone know where I can find all the dining plans prices for DVC members? Do all dining plans get the refillable mug?

Thanks!


----------



## chalee94

brertoad said:


> Does anyone know where I can find all the dining plans prices for DVC members?



just look on the dining board on the DIS.  DVC members pay the base prices for the dining plans.


----------



## erionm

brertoad said:


> Does anyone know where I can find all the dining plans prices for DVC members? Do all dining plans get the refillable mug?
> 
> Thanks!



Select 'Plan Things to Do' from the 'Vacation Planning' drop down menu.  Once the page loads, click the link for 'Disney Dining Plan'.  There will be links to pdf versions of the plan brochures.  The prices for each of the plans is contained in each of the brochures.


----------



## Tigger2ntinkerbell

Hi
I am still trying to understand since joining DVC (Oct 2012).
Let me see if I understand this :
I can call MS and ask for the DDP to be added to my reservation prior to check in? ( I check in Sept 2013). 
And I do not have to pay for it today, but on check in??
Do I still need to give a CC # or can I just tell them I'm using my Disney Gift Card( not not have it on file)?.
Please let me know. TIA

tigger2ntinkerbell


----------



## DebbieB

erionm said:


> For 2013 arrival dates:
> $37.58 per night, per guest ages 10+
> $14.32 per night, per guest ages 3-9
> 
> http://advc.disney.go.com/media/dvc...ngplan/2013DVCQuickServiceDining-12-13-12.pdf



I really can't figure how you save much on this.   My counter service is typically around $10-$12 and you figure a snack around $4 or $5.   I don't usually get dessert so add that on but I can't figure how it would be more then $37.58.   I know you get the mug but that's not alot.   



Tigger2ntinkerbell said:


> Hi
> I am still trying to understand since joining DVC (Oct 2012).
> Let me see if I understand this :
> I can call MS and ask for the DDP to be added to my reservation prior to check in? ( I check in Sept 2013).
> And I do not have to pay for it today, but on check in??
> Do I still need to give a CC # or can I just tell them I'm using my Disney Gift Card( not not have it on file)?.
> Please let me know. TIA
> 
> tigger2ntinkerbell



You have to pay for it when you add it and it has to be at least 48 hours before check-in.    You can't wait until check-in.


----------



## Tigger2ntinkerbell

DebbieB,
Got it , thank you!.


----------



## Chuck S

Tigger2ntinkerbell said:


> Hi
> I am still trying to understand since joining DVC (Oct 2012).
> Let me see if I understand this :
> I can call MS and ask for the DDP to be added to my reservation prior to check in? ( I check in Sept 2013).
> And I do not have to pay for it today, but on check in??
> Do I still need to give a CC # or can I just tell them I'm using my Disney Gift Card( not not have it on file)?.
> Please let me know. TIA
> 
> tigger2ntinkerbell



You must now pay for the dining plan at the time you call to have it added to the reservation. You may pay with gift cards or credit cards. You may no longer pay at check-in.  That changed a couple years ago with one of the system upgrades to make the DVC Reservation system more compatible with the cash reservation system.  The DDPs, IMO, rarely actually saves money, unless you are traveling with several children under 10 years old.


----------



## mercydisney

Dean said:


> Please check carefully because for most situations it's difficult to get any savings now days using the QS plan and there is risk.



Why do you think it is a risk?  Do you think I am better off not purchasing?  I keep going back and forth about the whole dining plan. 
It will be me, not that much of a big eater, my DD17 who loves to eat, nd DD12 sometimes she eats sometimes she don't crazy2.

All suggestions wanted.

Thanks


----------



## Dean

mercydisney said:


> Why do you think it is a risk?  Do you think I am better off not purchasing?  I keep going back and forth about the whole dining plan.
> It will be me, not that much of a big eater, my DD17 who loves to eat, nd DD12 sometimes she eats sometimes she don't crazy2.
> 
> All suggestions wanted.
> 
> Thanks


There are two types of risk.  One that something may happen after your cancellation date to prevent or cut the trip short and other that if there is any type of illness or injury during the trip  you may have credits unused or that you would have used otherwise for a better value.  This  happened on our last time getting the DP, we arrived late and had dinner, I was then ill for the rest of the trip and did not eat a regular meal.  I sat there while my wife ate meals (or part of each) that we normally would have shared.

As for value, it's VERY difficult to do much more than break even with the QS plan without doing the combo meals, WPE & PM and that's even with the mugs (which are certainly not worth the retail price for most) and the fact that some snacks are now upwards of $5.  Too much risk, too little benefit for most.  But there are special situations such as very short stays, kids 3-9 that eat better than most.  Personally I think it's far too large a risk unless you're getting a REAL savings.


----------



## mercydisney

Dean said:


> There are two types of risk.  One that something may happen after your cancellation date to prevent or cut the trip short and other that if there is any type of illness or injury during the trip  you may have credits unused or that you would have used otherwise for a better value.  This  happened on our last time getting the DP, we arrived late and had dinner, I was then ill for the rest of the trip and did not eat a regular meal.  I sat there while my wife ate meals (or part of each) that we normally would have shared.
> 
> As for value, it's VERY difficult to do much more than break even with the QS plan without doing the combo meals, WPE & PM and that's even with the mugs (which are certainly not worth the retail price for most) and the fact that some snacks are now upwards of $5.  Too much risk, too little benefit for most.  But there are special situations such as very short stays, kids 3-9 that eat better than most.  Personally I think it's far too large a risk unless you're getting a REAL savings.



Thank You!  I actually went on AllEars and priced what we would most likely eat in one day and it turned out I would be paying more on the DP. 

I really apreciated your input.  THANKS!!!

MORE MONEY IN MY POCKET!!!!!!


----------



## Dean

mercydisney said:


> Thank You!  I actually went on AllEars and priced what we would most likely eat in one day and it turned out I would be paying more on the DP.
> 
> I really apreciated your input.  THANKS!!!
> 
> MORE MONEY IN MY POCKET!!!!!!


Great and you're welcome.  IMO, the approach you took is how most people should make their final decision on most things in life, use facts and take as much emotion out of it as possible.  I do feel that one needs to get either around a 20% discount on what they would NORMALLY buy and/or a 20% extra value for things they actually want.  It's possible to do but generally only if you target the entree's that are north of around $11 but even then you have to get value on the snacks, drinks and dessert including around $4 average for snacks and put value on the mugs as well.  I know some look at it as a way to prepay but IMO, that's a very risky and potentially expensive budgeting tool.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

I think it depends on how/where you eat.  We don't own DVC but have rented points a few times.  Last time was only a 2 nt stay, pre-cruise last April but our travel mates booked us all at Crystal Palace.  That's now up to $60 pp.  For our family of 4 that's $240 + tax & tip!   The DP was $200/day for our family so that one dinner alone would have exceeded the DP cost for the whole day.  So basically our counter service meal & snack were free.


----------



## Dean

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> I think it depends on how/where you eat.  We don't own DVC but have rented points a few times.  Last time was only a 2 nt stay, pre-cruise last April but our travel mates booked us all at Crystal Palace.  That's now up to $60 pp.  For our family of 4 that's $240 + tax & tip!   The DP was $200/day for our family so that one dinner alone would have exceeded the DP cost for the whole day.  So basically our counter service meal & snack were free.


The references directly above were related to the QS plan.  For other plans the possibilities are different though the same principles apply.  CP is one of the more expensive character meals and does tend to lead to an exception for some situations though it's not $60, more in the $45 range with tax.  I wouldn't include tip because you have to pay that either way.  But it does represent the issue that we reference above, that of actually looking at the costs for what you're pay without the DP and comparing.  Remember there are also some other discounts that may apply to many situations.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Dean said:


> The references directly above were related to the QS plan.  For other plans the possibilities are different though the same principles apply.  CP is one of the more expensive character meals and does tend to lead to an exception for some situations *though it's not $60, more in the $45 range with tax. * I wouldn't include tip because you have to pay that either way.  But it does represent the issue that we reference above, that of actually looking at the costs for what you're pay without the DP and comparing.  Remember there are also some other discounts that may apply to many situations.



On Easter Sunday, it was $59.99.  
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/crystal-palace/
You're right though, tipping is same for either method of payment.


----------



## Dean

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> On Easter Sunday, it was $59.99.
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/crystal-palace/
> You're right though, tipping is same for either method of payment.


Yes there are 2 or 3 days that might be that high and one should look at the real costs to compare.


----------



## DebbieB

The regular dining plan is worth it if you eat character meals, they are ridiculously expensive.   The last time I used it was when I took my then 12 year old niece in 2006.  Problem was she ate like a bird.   I would have been better off scheduling 1 or 2 character meals for the experience, no dining plan and paid out of pocket for kids meals for the rest.  We ate at The Land and she would not eat anything on the preplated dish, the cm ended up bringing her mac & cheese.   Ugh!


----------



## brertoad

I am still in the planning phase and have another question, we haven't used any dining plans yet, please forgive my inexperience. 

I'm wondering if me and my husband booked 1 night on the Deluxe Dining Plan, that give us 6 credits, between us (3 meals + 3 meals).  If we eat at 1 signature restaurant (at the cost of 2 pts per meal), that leaves us with 2 credits, would that mean that if we went to another signature restaurant, one of us can use the DDP and the other pay OOP with TIW?  For instance, I could use the DDP for my app, entree, dessert and drink, and my husband can order a la carte and use his TiW card?


----------



## disneynutz

brertoad said:


> I am still in the planning phase and have another question, we haven't used any dining plans yet, please forgive my inexperience.
> 
> I'm wondering if me and my husband booked 1 night on the Deluxe Dining Plan, that give us 6 credits, between us (3 meals + 3 meals).  If we eat at 1 signature restaurant (at the cost of 2 pts per meal), that leaves us with 2 credits, would that mean that if we went to another signature restaurant, one of us can use the DDP and the other pay OOP with TIW?  For instance, I could use the DDP for my app, entree, dessert and drink, and my husband can order a la carte and use his TiW card?



Yes it can be done but the increase in price for the dining plans has lowered it's value. You should compare the cost using TiW.

 Bill


----------



## Chuck S

brertoad said:


> I am still in the planning phase and have another question, we haven't used any dining plans yet, please forgive my inexperience.
> 
> I'm wondering if me and my husband booked 1 night on the Deluxe Dining Plan, that give us 6 credits, between us (3 meals + 3 meals).  If we eat at 1 signature restaurant (at the cost of 2 pts per meal), that leaves us with 2 credits, would that mean that if we went to another signature restaurant, one of us can use the DDP and the other pay OOP with TIW?  For instance, I could use the DDP for my app, entree, dessert and drink, and my husband can order a la carte and use his TiW card?



Yes, but tell your server when you order so that s/he can create two separate pay tickets.  But two great big meals on two consecutive nights would be a bit too much food for many people.


----------



## Dean

brertoad said:


> I am still in the planning phase and have another question, we haven't used any dining plans yet, please forgive my inexperience.
> 
> I'm wondering if me and my husband booked 1 night on the Deluxe Dining Plan, that give us 6 credits, between us (3 meals + 3 meals).  If we eat at 1 signature restaurant (at the cost of 2 pts per meal), that leaves us with 2 credits, would that mean that if we went to another signature restaurant, one of us can use the DDP and the other pay OOP with TIW?  For instance, I could use the DDP for my app, entree, dessert and drink, and my husband can order a la carte and use his TiW card?


As noted, yes you can.  You'd have to book a single night then change room types or resorts if actually staying longer, in order to do what you propose.  I'd agree with looking at TIW savings since it sounds like you have that already.  As a rule, signature's give you a lower value per credit compared to many of the single credit options.  For the 1 night, 2 day, 6 credit situation I would not do 2 signature's or if I did, I would only do 1 entree per meal and pay OOP for anything else saving the 2 additional credits for a character meal or higher end single credit lunch.  Your choice of course, just trying to get you to think about your options and what you're potentially giving up.


----------



## lilpooh108

brertoad said:


> I am still in the planning phase and have another question, we haven't used any dining plans yet, please forgive my inexperience.
> 
> I'm wondering if me and my husband booked 1 night on the Deluxe Dining Plan, that give us 6 credits, between us (3 meals + 3 meals).  If we eat at 1 signature restaurant (at the cost of 2 pts per meal), that leaves us with 2 credits, would that mean that if we went to another signature restaurant, one of us can use the DDP and the other pay OOP with TIW?  For instance, I could use the DDP for my app, entree, dessert and drink, and my husband can order a la carte and use his TiW card?



We do this often for 1 night stays and depending on the signature restaurant and what you order, you may or may not "save" money this way over paying in cash or using the TIW card (which we don't buy, since it's not worth it to us).

Look at the menu for where you want to dine.  Do you really want 2 apps, 2 entrees, 2 desserts?  

Will your 2nd meal (using 1TC) be expensive enough to justify the dining plan?

If not, then you will most likely come out ahead paying cash for all of those meals.

And don't forget the tip.  For Narcoossee's, our tip comes out to be $60-75 per meal easily when we order apps, steak & lobster, drinks, dessert.


----------



## MoreTravels

Dean said:


> As noted, yes you can.  You'd have to book a single night then change room types or resorts if actually staying longer, in order to do what you propose.  I'd agree with looking at TIW savings since it sounds like you have that already.  As a rule, signature's give you a lower value per credit compared to many of the single credit options.  For the 1 night, 2 day, 6 credit situation I would not do 2 signature's or if I did, I would only do 1 entree per meal and pay OOP for anything else saving the 2 additional credits for a character meal or higher end single credit lunch.  Your choice of course, just trying to get you to think about your options and what you're potentially giving up.



Once upon a time, DVC members were breaking their reservation to everyday, buy DDP on every second day, then link all them together. You can have all kinds of plan combination as you wish... I don't think Member Services allow that any more.


----------



## Dean

MoreTravels said:


> Once upon a time, DVC members were breaking their reservation to everyday, buy DDP on every second day, then link all them together. You can have all kinds of plan combination as you wish... I don't think Member Services allow that any more.


As a rule no but there are potential ways to still do it though you'd be orphaned every changeover day.


----------



## twinklebug

disneynutz said:


> Yes it can be done but the increase in price for the dining plans has lowered it's value. You should compare the cost using TiW.
> 
> Bill



I'm big on trying to get the most for the buck and have to agree that TIW is well worth looking into.

Many Disney guests will jump on the DDP simply because they don't want the bother of paying for meals on vacation. They're looking for an all expenses pre-paid experience. You can't get that even with the DDP as tips are not included.

If the idea is to get the money out of the way in advance and not worry, the best bet is really to sock money away in gift cards and then use those. I like to put it on room charge and then I have the funds stored away in savings to pay that cc bill off as soon as it posts.


----------



## brertoad

Dean said:


> As noted, yes you can.  You'd have to book a single night then change room types or resorts if actually staying longer, in order to do what you propose.  I'd agree with looking at TIW savings since it sounds like you have that already.  As a rule, signature's give you a lower value per credit compared to many of the single credit options.  For the 1 night, 2 day, 6 credit situation I would not do 2 signature's or if I did, I would only do 1 entree per meal and pay OOP for anything else saving the 2 additional credits for a character meal or higher end single credit lunch.  Your choice of course, just trying to get you to think about your options and what you're potentially giving up.



We would actually only be staying for 1 night/2 days. I have calculated out what we would order at at least 4-5 different signature restaurants (Jiko, Artist Point, Le Cellier, Flying Fish, etc).  It is definitely complicated to try to wrap my head around the dining plan vs. TiW, I've figured that I break down each table credit to be worth $33-34.  So a signature restaurant would be $67. Then I have to consider the tip, basically the Signature would be costing $79 roughly.  So we'd have to order more than $79 of food to break even on that meal.  

There are very few restaurants where you can even order that dollar amount between app, entree, dessert, and drink.  Calculating based on highest cost items.  It seems like Narcoosee's and Fulton's would be the most expensive OOP.  So potentially it would be the most bang for our buck, even when including the tip we'd have to cover.  I'm guessing at Narcoosee's our bill would be about $200, plus tip.  So DDP (4 credits) would cover the $200 for meal#1, and the tip would be OOP.  For Fulton's (meal #2) I estimated our meals would run $175 (DDP would cover half, using 2 credits, other half TiW), plus tip.  I'm guessing the DDP might save us $40-80 depending.  If we order the app and dessert on my DDP, and share it, it may save some money OOP.

We may consider doing Spirit of Aloha, but that one seems to be better to pay OOP with TiW because gratuity is included that one comes in under the $79 mark.

What are the best options for 1 table credit meals? We've done some of the buffets, like Ohana and Boma, but want to try some higher end places.  Thank you guys for your feedback and suggestions.


----------



## brertoad

Chuck S said:


> Yes, but tell your server when you order so that s/he can create two separate pay tickets.  But two great big meals on two consecutive nights would be a bit too much food for many people.



Thanks. That's good to know that we can pool our last 2 credits to cover one signature meal. We're thinking on night #2, we would share the app and dessert from the DDP, and hubby would order his entree on the TiW.  Am I allowed to share the appetizer and dessert from the DDP?

We've been wanting to try Narcoosee's and Fulton's. Even on the DDP it's not cheap by any means for 2 meals, but it seems like it might save us $40 more than TiW. 

With the DDP are you able to order the most expensive thing, is it covered? For instance Narcoosee's has "Butter-poached Maine Lobster Tail with Grilled Black Angus New York Strip $72.00".  I would hate to be embarrassed at a high end restaurant by asking a bunch of noobie questions.


----------



## lilpooh108

brertoad said:


> Thanks. That's good to know that we can pool our last 2 credits to cover one signature meal. We're thinking on night #2, we would share the app and dessert from the DDP, and hubby would order his entree on the TiW.  Am I allowed to share the appetizer and dessert from the DDP?
> 
> We've been wanting to try Narcoosee's and Fulton's. Even on the DDP it's not cheap by any means for 2 meals, but it seems like it might save us $40 more than TiW.
> 
> With the DDP are you able to order the most expensive thing, is it covered? For instance Narcoosee's has "Butter-poached Maine Lobster Tail with Grilled Black Angus New York Strip $72.00".  I would hate to be embarrassed at a high end restaurant by asking a bunch of noobie questions.



Yes, it is.  If you have DDP specific questions, they are very helpful on the Dining forums and they always have up to date info on what's included in the DDP.

People even list out their desired menu items, etc., and others will chime in on whether it's a good deal, etc.


----------



## Dean

brertoad said:


> We would actually only be staying for 1 night/2 days. I have calculated out what we would order at at least 4-5 different signature restaurants (Jiko, Artist Point, Le Cellier, Flying Fish, etc).  It is definitely complicated to try to wrap my head around the dining plan vs. TiW, I've figured that I break down each table credit to be worth $33-34.  So a signature restaurant would be $67. Then I have to consider the tip, basically the Signature would be costing $79 roughly.  So we'd have to order more than $79 of food to break even on that meal.
> 
> There are very few restaurants where you can even order that dollar amount between app, entree, dessert, and drink.  Calculating based on highest cost items.  It seems like Narcoosee's and Fulton's would be the most expensive OOP.  So potentially it would be the most bang for our buck, even when including the tip we'd have to cover.  I'm guessing at Narcoosee's our bill would be about $200, plus tip.  So DDP (4 credits) would cover the $200 for meal#1, and the tip would be OOP.  For Fulton's (meal #2) I estimated our meals would run $175 (DDP would cover half, using 2 credits, other half TiW), plus tip.  I'm guessing the DDP might save us $40-80 depending.  If we order the app and dessert on my DDP, and share it, it may save some money OOP.
> 
> We may consider doing Spirit of Aloha, but that one seems to be better to pay OOP with TiW because gratuity is included that one comes in under the $79 mark.
> 
> What are the best options for 1 table credit meals? We've done some of the buffets, like Ohana and Boma, but want to try some higher end places.  Thank you guys for your feedback and suggestions.


I think you're making this too complicated but I think your basic process is sound.  Narcoossee's for the lobster or steak/lobster will likely be your best dollar return.  I think all of the 2 credit option will give you the ability to get your money back for the higher cost options on the menu if you include the drink, appy and dessert in the calculations.  Remember you can often include the specialty drinks like smoothies or french press coffee.  I'd take the tip out of the equation related to value but include it related to budget since you'd tip either way.  Also, remember that tip is included for some of the options  (dinner shows, castle dining) in the DP options.  

As for 1 service options, dinner is usually the best value and places that have essentially the same menu and similar or the same costs for lunch.  Character meals, many EPCOT options, TS at the moderates and DD, etc.  Just look at the menu's.  I get the sense you're trying to get just as much out of this as possible and if that's the case, You're current thoughts will not do that.  Here's another way to look at it.  If you want to get just as much value as possible, consider Chef Mickey's for breakfast then using the credits at more exp 1 credit options and 1 credit per meal supplementing OOP.  Obviously there are combinations.  Not trying to tell you what to do, just get you to look at the options.  

When you look a menu's, look at what you're likely to order, or want to order, don't kill yourself over just the  more expensive options unless you want to order that anyway.  Good luck and enjoy your trip.


----------



## brertoad

Thanks Dean.  I'll be sure to check out the dining forum too, and read some more restaurant reviews.


----------



## Pirate Granny

It worked well for us when we did the castle dinner and chef Mickie dinner...with a child, got the refillable cup for the pool drinks for both days, and we used the two snacks per person for breakfast foods (juice and bagel and pastry and cereal for the kiddo).  We had one night stay at BLT so it worked out fine before we moved to OKW for a week.


----------



## HannaBelle

We went to DL for the 1st time this spring break and loved it!  (The Grand Californian is absolutely amazing and I highly recommend visiting.) We did not get the dining plan, it is very different from the WDW dining plan.

I know that the WDW dining plan is not the best option monetarily but what I suspected would happen without a dining plan actually did...

Rather than showing up and ordering whatever sounds best because it is already paid for, people agonized over what to order and how expensive meals were.  It confirmed what I believe all along, that for us it is easier to budget X dollars before the trip and have fun on vacation rather than mentally adding up how much we are spending when dining.

That does not work for everyone, but I am sold on a dining plan for all future WDW trips.


----------



## MichelleVW

HannaBelle said:


> We went to DL for the 1st time this spring break and loved it!  (The Grand Californian is absolutely amazing and I highly recommend visiting.) We did not get the dining plan, it is very different from the WDW dining plan.
> 
> I know that the WDW dining plan is not the best option monetarily but what I suspected would happen without a dining plan actually did...
> 
> *Rather than showing up and ordering whatever sounds best because it is already paid for, people agonized over what to order and how expensive meals were.  It confirmed what I believe all along, that for us it is easier to budget X dollars before the trip and have fun on vacation rather than mentally adding up how much we are spending when dining.
> *
> That does not work for everyone, but I am sold on a dining plan for all future WDW trips.




That's why I'm thinking about getting the plan when I go for 5 nights with my friend in September.  The quick service plan is more than I would probably spend, but I think it will be nice to not have to worry about what the food costs and just order what we want!


----------



## rosanab1031

MichelleVW said:


> That's why I'm thinking about getting the plan when I go for 5 nights with my friend in September.  The quick service plan is more than I would probably spend, but I think it will be nice to not have to worry about what the food costs and just order what we want!



My future father in law has Disney as a client through work and has been helping me and the bf plan our trip in June. We decided to get the DP when he told us that for breakfast one morning he spent over $25 for an oatmeal, coffee, and fruit  The bf and I eat WAY more than that. Plus the DP allows us to hit some of the spots that we thought we might not be able to  Overall I think it is the best choice for us but I will let you all know when I return from out trip. Haha.


----------



## marie1981

$25 for coffee, oatmeal  and fruit...   I find it hard to beleive. 

Coffee is about $2,  oatmeal is $2.79 and a fruit is $1.50....

Where did he eat to get such a bill ?


----------



## marie1981

$25 for coffee, oatmeal  and fruit...   I find it hard to beleive. 

Coffee is $2.00, Oatmeal is $2.79' Fruit is $1.50...

Where did he eat to get such a bill ?


----------



## DebbieB

marie1981 said:


> $25 for coffee, oatmeal  and fruit...   I find it hard to beleive.
> 
> Coffee is about $2,  oatmeal is $2.79 and a fruit is $1.50....
> 
> Where did he eat to get such a bill ?



He must have went to a buffet.


----------



## TDC Nala

There's no way you spend $25 on oatmeal, coffee and fruit at a resort. That would generally come in under $10.  Unless you ordered it from room service, or that's the total for more than one person.


----------



## Chuck S

At Olivia's coffee is $2.59, oatmeal is $4.99 ($5.49 with seasonal berries) and a sunrise fruit platter (it is huge) is $6.99.  I don't see a fruit cup on the menu, but I know they used to offer one. At Good's to go a fruit cup  is $3.99, so I would assume about the same at Olivia's.

So, $2.59, $5.49 and $3.99 is $12.07. Well under $25, and pretty large servings.


----------



## Dean

Chuck S said:


> At Olivia's coffee is $2.59, oatmeal is $4.99 ($5.49 with seasonal berries) and a sunrise fruit platter (it is huge) is $6.99.  I don't see a fruit cup on the menu, but I know they used to offer one. At Good's to go a fruit cup  is $3.99, so I would assume about the same at Olivia's.
> 
> So, $2.59, $5.49 and $3.99 is $12.07. Well under $25, and pretty large servings.


They have the fruit cup as part of the kids meal I think.


----------



## Chuck S

Dean said:


> They have the fruit cup as part of the kids meal I think.



Probably one of those things you can ask for that isn't on the regular adult menu, like a waffle.


----------



## cush1

After multiple trips, This November will be our first time trying the dining plan.  We are going with my sister's family, so there will be four adults and four kids.  We like to cruise, also, so I'm comparing it to pre-paid food on the cruise. We have a vacation planner working on our day today, so that should take away any confusion on where we can eat.


----------



## Sammie

Grand Floridian Cafe
Fruit plate: 9.00
Coffee: 2.60
Oats 7.00

Total: 18.60

with tax and tip its possible.


----------



## xbmomma17

In May 2010 my DH and I got the Dining Plan and it worked out really well, but it was only us.  This June, we will have DS10 and DS4 with us and I'm not sure if it will be worth it. We do have a lot of dining reservations but we plan on eating breakfast in the room, we'll be at BWV with a fridge and stuff.  Any advice on pros/cons of the Dining Plan with a family? We'll be there for ten days and it will cost us close to $1800, with tax and stuff, if I figured it out correctly.  We are DVC members, is there a discount for that? Thanks!!


----------



## ses1230

xbmomma17 said:


> In May 2010 my DH and I got the Dining Plan and it worked out really well, but it was only us.  This June, we will have DS10 and DS4 with us and I'm not sure if it will be worth it. We do have a lot of dining reservations but we plan on eating breakfast in the room, we'll be at BWV with a fridge and stuff.  Any advice on pros/cons of the Dining Plan with a family? We'll be there for ten days and it will cost us close to $1800, with tax and stuff, if I figured it out correctly.  We are DVC members, is there a discount for that? Thanks!!



There is no DVC discount for the dining plan, the only "discount/perk" is that DVC members do not pay seasonal up charges that are associated with the dining plan. 

I would look at menus and run some numbers. Buying a TIW card might be a better choice.


----------



## flinkerfrosch

I apologize if this has been asked already..

I am considering renting DVC points. If I wanted to add the dining plan, do I have to purchase 2 day base park tickets to be able to get the DP?

Thank-you!


----------



## erionm

flinkerfrosch said:


> I apologize if this has been asked already..
> 
> I am considering renting DVC points. If I wanted to add the dining plan, do I have to purchase 2 day base park tickets to be able to get the DP?
> 
> Thank-you!



DVC Reservations do not have a ticket purchase requirement.


----------



## flinkerfrosch

erionm said:


> DVC Reservations do not have a ticket purchase requirement.



Excellent! Thank-you very much for your quick response!


----------



## erionm

flinkerfrosch said:


> I apologize if this has been asked already..
> 
> I am considering renting DVC points. If I wanted to add the dining plan, do I have to purchase 2 day base park tickets to be able to get the DP?
> 
> Thank-you!



If you do rent, the member that you rent from will be the one that has to add the dining plan to the room reservation.  It must be added no less than 2 days prior to your arrival date and needs to be paid for in full when it's added.  You would need to work with the owner to see how they want to handle payment for the dining plan.


----------



## flinkerfrosch

erionm said:


> DVC Reservations do not have a ticket purchase requirement.



One more question (sorry)

Do I tell the DVC renter that I want the dining plan, and give them the $$ or do I purchase it myself? Same with tickets? I do plan on purchasing park tickets. 

Thanks

I just relaized you sent me a message already in regards to the DP..so thank-you for that info! I'm new at this, so I'm trying to get some info gathered before I make any plans. 

Thanks again!


----------



## flinkerfrosch

erionm said:


> If you do rent, the member that you rent from will be the one that has to add the dining plan to the room reservation.  It must be added no less than 2 days prior to your arrival date and needs to be paid for in full when it's added.  You would need to work with the owner to see how they want to handle payment for the dining plan.



Ok, thank-you!! You are tons of help! Does the same go with tickets or can I purchase them myself?


----------



## erionm

flinkerfrosch said:


> One more question (sorry)
> 
> Do I tell the DVC renter that I want the dining plan, and give them the $$ or do I purchase it myself? Same with tickets? I do plan on purchasing park tickets.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I just relaized you sent me a message already in regards to the DP..so thank-you for that info! I'm new at this, so I'm trying to get some info gathered before I make any plans.
> 
> Thanks again!



As for tickets, you can purchase them from any authorized seller.  Check out Undercover Tourist (UT) for discounted tickets.  If you sign up the newsletter from mousesavers.com, there will be a link to UT for an additional savings.  You can purchase direct from Disney, but you will pay gate prices.

Rumor is that ticket prices are going up soon.


----------



## flinkerfrosch

erionm said:


> As for tickets, you can purchase them from any authorized seller.  Check out Undercover Tourist (UT) for discounted tickets.  If you sign up the newsletter from mousesavers.com, there will be a link to UT for an additional savings.  You can purchase direct from Disney, but you will pay gate prices.
> 
> Rumor is that ticket prices are going up soon.



Thank-you, thank-you!! I will look into this for sure! 

Cheers!!


----------



## heathers4um

flinkerfrosch said:
			
		

> Thank-you, thank-you!! I will look into this for sure!
> 
> Cheers!!



This works well as I've done this just about every time we have gone! If you take those tickets to the the front desk of your resort they can link them right to your key card, if I'm not mistaken. I didn't bother doing this but I've heard they do it!  that's what I plan on doing this trip.


----------



## erionm

heathers4um said:


> This works well as I've done this just about every time we have gone! If you take those tickets to the the front desk of your resort they can link them right to your key card, if I'm not mistaken. I didn't bother doing this but I've heard they do it!  that's what I plan on doing this trip.



The concierge desk at the resort can put tickets on to your KTTW cards after check-in.


----------



## nalajms

erionm said:


> The concierge desk at the resort can put tickets on to your KTTW cards after check-in.



Will they do that for annual passes?  It's such a pain to have to carry around tickets and keys.  Can't wait till the wristband...


----------



## Chuck S

nalajms said:


> Will they do that for annual passes?  It's such a pain to have to carry around tickets and keys.  Can't wait till the wristband...



Really isn't much point to having the AP added to a room key card.  You still need to carry and show the actual AP to claim any applicable discounts or perks, even if you have the AP park entry info put on the Magic Band.

I was hoping the Magic Band would also access the AP info, DVC Member info, and TiW info for the discounts and perks.


----------



## vicki_c

You cannot have an AP added to the KTTW card.


----------



## erionm

nalajms said:


> Will they do that for annual passes?  It's such a pain to have to carry around tickets and keys.  Can't wait till the wristband...



Annual Passes can't be put on to KTTW cards.

Once MagicBands are available, you will be able to associate your AP with your MagicBand.  As Chuck S noted, you will still need to show the actual AP to prove eligibility for AP discounts.


----------



## fancylatane

i have a question, we always get the ddp....but now my DD12,  and my other DD is almost 10...so they would both be on the adult plan.  my youngest eats like a bird, and oldest still usually prefers food from the kids menu, but eats it all. will they allow me to buy ddp for me and DH, but pay for kids food separate?  really wish kids under 18 or 16 could pay for kids ddp, if they only ate from kids menu.


----------



## Chuck S

fancylatane said:


> i have a question, we always get the ddp....but now my DD12,  and my other DD is almost 10...so they would both be on the adult plan.  my youngest eats like a bird, and oldest still usually prefers food from the kids menu, but eats it all. will they allow me to buy ddp for me and DH, but pay for kids food separate?  really wish kids under 18 or 16 could pay for kids ddp, if they only ate from kids menu.



No, everyone in your party must be on the same dining plan, it was never intended to be a "money saver" but as a way to compete with "all-inclusive" vacations and cruises.  Even in those all inclusive resorts, you rarely eat enough to justify the all inclusive pricing.


----------



## fancylatane

Chuck S said:


> No, everyone in your party must be on the same dining plan, it was never intended to be a "money saver" but as a way to compete with "all-inclusive" vacations and cruises.  Even in those all inclusive resorts, you rarely eat enough to justify the all inclusive pricing.



Thanks


----------



## WDWCP96

Do DVC members still get a discount on the DDP?  We got a discount for the dining plan when went in November 2012 but can't find any information about it now.


----------



## Chuck S

WDWCP96 said:


> Do DVC members still get a discount on the DDP?  We got a discount for the dining plan when went in November 2012 but can't find any information about it now.


AS far as I know DVC never received an actual "Discount" on any DDP.  But DVC pays the regular price year round, and does not pay the premium seasonal price increase.


----------



## DebbieB

fancylatane said:


> i have a question, we always get the ddp....but now my DD12,  and my other DD is almost 10...so they would both be on the adult plan.  my youngest eats like a bird, and oldest still usually prefers food from the kids menu, but eats it all. will they allow me to buy ddp for me and DH, but pay for kids food separate?  really wish kids under 18 or 16 could pay for kids ddp, if they only ate from kids menu.



That's how they make money on it, everyone in the room has to have it.   If you could pick and choose, only the big eaters would pay for it and share with the picky eaters.


----------



## iluvtheworld

A quick question. We are doing a split stay. We check in at Port Orleans Riverside on Oct. 26 and then check in at BLT on Nov. 2nd. We have free dining for our POR portion and want to add the dining plan to our BLT portion. What date does this have to be done by? The 30th or 31st? Is there a cut-off time of the day to add it by?


----------



## Chuck S

You must add the dining plan at least 48 hours prior to you BLT check-in date, and personally I'd add it a little bit earlier.  Remember that it has to be paid at the time it is added.


----------



## Dean

iluvtheworld said:


> A quick question. We are doing a split stay. We check in at Port Orleans Riverside on Oct. 26 and then check in at BLT on Nov. 2nd. We have free dining for our POR portion and want to add the dining plan to our BLT portion. What date does this have to be done by? The 30th or 31st? Is there a cut-off time of the day to add it by?


While it's often quoted as 48 hours before, I think it's actually on the date 2 days before.  While I wouldn't chance it, you might be able to add it online as late as before MN on the 31st.


----------



## disneynutz

iluvtheworld said:


> A quick question. We are doing a split stay. We check in at Port Orleans Riverside on Oct. 26 and then check in at BLT on Nov. 2nd. We have free dining for our POR portion and want to add the dining plan to our BLT portion. What date does this have to be done by? The 30th or 31st? Is there a cut-off time of the day to add it by?



If I can make a suggestion. You might want to consider the deluxe dining plan for POR and not get the DDP at BLT. The POR credits are good on the first day of your BLT stay and for the rest of the BLT stay you can eat out of pocket. By then you will probably be sick of eating and the deluxe plan includes an appetizer and extra credits so you can try some signature restaurants. 

 Bill


----------



## Dean

disneynutz said:


> If I can make a suggestion. You might want to consider the deluxe dining plan for POR and not get the DDP at BLT. The POR credits are good on the first day of your BLT stay and for the rest of the BLT stay you can eat out of pocket. By then you will probably be sick of eating and the deluxe plan includes an appetizer and extra credits so you can try some signature restaurants.
> 
> Bill


Depending on the length of stay at BLT, this could be a great suggestion, esp if your BLT time is limited.  I'd add that the principle applies to any plan, not just the DDP or that you could do one plan one location and another the other.  As for the best plan and how it breaks down financially, we don't have enough info to suggest much other than very general.  As a rule it's very difficult to get any value out of the QSP paid for on cash, fairly difficult for the Basic Plan but much easier for the Dlx used to do so assuming you could use most of the credits.  It depends on what's covered for your FD at POR and what the upgrade fees are (I haven't looked at that).  In principle, being able to use a DP all day the first and/or last day sure adds to the value and flexibility.  It's one of the reasons we stay overnight en-route and arrive in time for breakfast or an early lunch and get lunch on departure when using the DP.

I'd also point out that you could select the timing for certain restaurants depending on whether you'll have the DP and  how it fits in.  For example, if you had the Dlx plan and used it for Hoops, you'd use a credit and give up the appetizer option.  There are lots of variables, just go through the menu's and consider your dining habits if you haven't already done so.  Enjoy the trip.


----------



## tb1972

Just to confirm my thought process for an upcoming split stay. We have 4 nights at SSR before a cash stay at POFQ. If we buy the DDP for SSR only and check out Thurs for POFQ, can I use the DDP Thurs night at Cali Grill? The DDP is valid until midnight on Thurs?

Thanks !
Tabatha


----------



## DevonsDisneyMom

tb1972 said:


> Just to confirm my thought process for an upcoming split stay. We have 4 nights at SSR before a cash stay at POFQ. If we buy the DDP for SSR only and check out Thurs for POFQ, can I use the DDP Thurs night at Cali Grill? The DDP is valid until midnight on Thurs?
> 
> Thanks !
> Tabatha



Yes that is correct, the DDP expires at midnight the day you check out of the resort with the DDP.


----------



## Dean

tb1972 said:


> Just to confirm my thought process for an upcoming split stay. We have 4 nights at SSR before a cash stay at POFQ. If we buy the DDP for SSR only and check out Thurs for POFQ, can I use the DDP Thurs night at Cali Grill? The DDP is valid until midnight on Thurs?
> 
> Thanks !
> Tabatha


As noted yes but sometimes once you check out they can't read the credits on the card.  I'd be prepared to work through this issue if needed, maybe get a print out on checkout to have with you.  Enjoy your meal, we love CG.


----------



## iluvtheworld

Thanks for the replies. We will look into the dlx dining plan for our POR portion.


----------



## disneyobessed

tb1972 said:


> Just to confirm my thought process for an upcoming split stay. We have 4 nights at SSR before a cash stay at POFQ. If we buy the DDP for SSR only and check out Thurs for POFQ, can I use the DDP Thurs night at Cali Grill? The DDP is valid until midnight on Thurs?  Thanks ! Tabatha



last april we checked out of bwv and spent our last night at akv and that day we checked out at bwv we had an issue at typhoon lagoon with out quick service.  The cm was great and said not to worry about it and gave us our food. we had to call guest services and they didnt deduct our qs pnts for the trouble so we had an extra 5.


----------



## tb1972

Thanks everyone. Are dining credits put on the magic bands now? We received two sets of bands for the split stay so I guess dining will be on our SSR bands?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

I was just wondering about this. We are staying in a 2 bed for two nights followed by a GV for 6 nights and then one night in a 2 bed all at OKW. We have two waitlist requests magically hoping the GV opens on either side.

We have a family staying the first two night in the 2 bed and moving with us to the GV for 3 nights (arriving and departing via DME).

On their last night, two more friends are arriving (via DME) to stay for the remainder of the GV reservation and the one night in the 2 bed.

We have the split but linked reservation - not for gaming the system - but as backup in case the waitlists don't come through. Obviously, we would prefer to stay in one room for the entire trip.

Do we have any dining plan options that make sense? i.e. the other two parties are not going to pay for 10 days of dining when they are there 4 or 5 days.

We do not really endorse the dining plan but one set of guests would really like to use it as they are two adults two 'free' children for 5 nights.  Who eats desserts with lunch?  If we could bring back the appetizer, it might be more worth it but I digress.

Not sure if the TIW card even makes sense - sure it's 20% but the DVC and AP already get 10% - Alcohol 20% is great but be will not be drinking more than a drink or possibly two with dinner.  

Any thoughts?

__________________


----------



## Dean

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I was just wondering about this. We are staying in a 2 bed for two nights followed by a GV for 6 nights and then one night in a 2 bed all at OKW. We have two waitlist requests magically hoping the GV opens on either side.
> 
> We have a family staying the first two night in the 2 bed and moving with us to the GV for 3 nights (arriving and departing via DME).
> 
> On their last night, two more friends are arriving (via DME) to stay for the remainder of the GV reservation and the one night in the 2 bed.
> 
> We have the split but linked reservation - not for gaming the system - but as backup in case the waitlists don't come through. Obviously, we would prefer to stay in one room for the entire trip.
> 
> Do we have any dining plan options that make sense? i.e. the other two parties are not going to pay for 10 days of dining when they are there 4 or 5 days.
> 
> We do not really endorse the dining plan but one set of guests would really like to use it as they are two adults two 'free' children for 5 nights.  Who eats desserts with lunch?  If we could bring back the appetizer, it might be more worth it but I digress.
> 
> Not sure if the TIW card even makes sense - sure it's 20% but the DVC and AP already get 10% - Alcohol 20% is great but be will not be drinking more than a drink or possibly two with dinner.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> __________________


As it's currently set up you could get it for any or all components above (total 3 at present) but you'd need to get it for each person who's there in the room for any segment even if only 1 day.  If your WL comes through and you only have one unit type, it's treated as one stay for the entire time even if the reservations were made in components.  There's no more segmenting a reservation to bypass the DP rules and one can't technically link reservations that aren't in the same unit type so you really aren't currently linked unless your GV is multiple segments.  My suggestion is that you consider a 2 BR plus a studio for the entire time and that way the one that wants the DP can get it without everyone doing so.


----------



## Pirate Granny

Disney will require you to have the dining plan for everyone for the entire reservation (if you get the GV wait list).. You must pay for the DP in advance, therefore they will know who and how many people are on your reservation and you will have to either have everyone or no one on the dining plan.  Unless you have the three segments, then you can have for one or two of the segments.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Dean said:


> As it's currently set up you could get it for any or all components above (total 3 at present) but you'd need to get it for each person who's there in the room for any segment even if only 1 day.  If your WL comes through and you only have one unit type, it's treated as one stay for the entire time even if the reservations were made in components.  There's no more segmenting a reservation to bypass the DP rules and one can't technically link reservations that aren't in the same unit type so you really aren't currently linked unless your GV is multiple segments.  My suggestion is that you consider a 2 BR plus a studio for the entire time and that way the one that wants the DP can get it without everyone doing so.



Thanks - The guests are departing/arriving in a way that I could just do a two bed for the entire stay but I am blowing out points by living the dream of the GV rather than lose them.  20 years of thinking about a GV.  

I have no intention of segmenting a reservation to beat the system.  Really.  It's in three pieces as I await the WLs.  They seemed to be linked under the My Experience portion.

I check the online system every day to see if the GV is open on either side.  Would much prefer one reservation for the entire 10 days.

However, if the WL doesn 't come through and DVC/WDW were okay with the dining plan for the first two days, as a good hostess, I would consider it for their happiness.


----------



## Dean

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Thanks - The guests are departing/arriving in a way that I could just do a two bed for the entire stay but I am blowing out points by living the dream of the GV rather than lose them.  20 years of thinking about a GV.
> 
> I have no intention of segmenting a reservation to beat the system.  Really.  It's in three pieces as I await the WLs.  They seemed to be linked under the My Experience portion.
> 
> I check the online system every day to see if the GV is open on either side.  Would much prefer one reservation for the entire 10 days.
> 
> However, if the WL doesn 't come through and DVC/WDW were okay with the dining plan for the first two days, as a good hostess, I would consider it for their happiness.


What I was trying to say is you can no longer segment.  Even if you have separate reservations in a 2 BR linked, you'd have to get the DP for the entire time in the 2 BR, you would not have the choice unless you were willing to check out and back in and likely change rooms.  If you're set on using the points, another option is getting a 2 BR and a 1 BR, you'd have more flexibility with the DP there as well.  Your choice of course.


----------



## Pirate Granny

Good luck on your wait list.   We have a HH GV for 8 nights in June...love the size and split levels.  We will have ten family members most of the time.   We have 4 nights in a 2 bedroom at BCV for 9 of us at the start, then the GV and last two night in a 2 bedroom lock off at VGF.  Although I have saved enough $$$ for the dining plan we are going the TIW route!


----------



## leebee

I have read the last 10 pages and haven't seen this issue come up

I have rented points from a DVC member for a stay at BWV in October 2014. I am considering adding the dining plan BUT would like to pay for this using my Disney VISA rewards points. These points are issued to me on a Disney Card as dollars (i.e., can be used dollar for dollar, at all theme parks, restaurants, retail sites, etc.) Is there any way to pay for my DDP using my rewards points?


----------



## Minniesgal

leebee said:


> I have read the last 10 pages and haven't seen this issue come up&#133;  I have rented points from a DVC member for a stay at BWV in October 2014. I am considering adding the dining plan BUT would like to pay for this using my Disney VISA rewards points. These points are issued to me on a Disney Card as dollars (i.e., can be used dollar for dollar, at all theme parks, restaurants, retail sites, etc.) Is there any way to pay for my DDP using my rewards points?



You need to talk to the person you are renting from but I think it is highly unlikely as you have to pay the person you are renting from and they have to pay Disney themselves.  You are not paying Disney direct for the dining plan yourself.


----------



## Dean

leebee said:


> I have read the last 10 pages and haven't seen this issue come up
> 
> I have rented points from a DVC member for a stay at BWV in October 2014. I am considering adding the dining plan BUT would like to pay for this using my Disney VISA rewards points. These points are issued to me on a Disney Card as dollars (i.e., can be used dollar for dollar, at all theme parks, restaurants, retail sites, etc.) Is there any way to pay for my DDP using my rewards points?


You might be able to do it as a 3 way call (or by giving the other party the info) using the numbers just like you would a CC.  You could then finish out any residual with a CR if needed.  Or you could forego the DP and just use the card to pay for meals and other items on site.


----------



## DebbieB

In case anyone is reading this entire thread, it started 8 years ago and some of the information has changed.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

leebee said:


> I have read the last 10 pages and haven't seen this issue come up
> 
> I have rented points from a DVC member for a stay at BWV in October 2014. I am considering adding the dining plan BUT would like to pay for this using my Disney VISA rewards points. These points are issued to me on a Disney Card as dollars (i.e., can be used dollar for dollar, at all theme parks, restaurants, retail sites, etc.) Is there any way to pay for my DDP using my rewards points?



I have rented points and got the DVC dining plan.  The owner I rented from added it to the reservation.  I gave him my cc info and he booked it.  It was a last minute decision or I would have planned ahead and purchased a Disney gift card so as to not have to give my cc info to a stranger.  No problems as far as that and it's been 2 years.  I believe DVC owners can book it online.


----------



## erionm

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> I have rented points and got the DVC dining plan.  The owner I rented from added it to the reservation.  I gave him my cc info and he booked it.  It was a last minute decision or I would have planned ahead and purchased a Disney gift card so as to not have to give my cc info to a stranger.  No problems as far as that and it's been 2 years.  I believe DVC owners can book it online.



Correct, members can add a dining plan on-line.  If payment is to be made with Disney Gift Card(s) or Disney Rewards Redemption Card(s), the member would need to call DVC to add the dining plan as only major credit cards are accepted on-line.


----------



## Queenie122

I apologize in advance, I am sure this has been asked before but I can't find the answer with search.

I have a split stay coming up and have booked the dining plan for both parts of the stay. What happens on "check out / check in" day in the middle of my vacation? Do I now have double credits since the plans cover check in and check out days and they are not linked?

Thanks!


----------



## disneynutz

Queenie122 said:


> I apologize in advance, I am sure this has been asked before but I can't find the answer with search.
> 
> I have a split stay coming up and have booked the dining plan for both parts of the stay. What happens on "check out / check in" day in the middle of my vacation? Do I now have double credits since the plans cover check in and check out days and they are not linked?
> 
> Thanks!



Theoretically yes but there have been problems with checking out/checking in with split stays and also issues with the DDP and split stays, the problems are software related.

 Bill


----------



## EPCOTatNight

DebbieB said:


> In case anyone is reading this entire thread, it started 8 years ago and some of the information has changed.



Wow! 8 years ago. When this thread was started, I had never been to WDW and now I'm a DVC member.


----------



## Pirate Granny

Remember, you only have as many days on the dining plan as the NIGHTS you stay, so, no, no double meals on the day you switch, and you need to use all the first stay meals by midnight the night that you switched hotels.


----------



## Dean

Queenie122 said:


> I apologize in advance, I am sure this has been asked before but I can't find the answer with search.
> 
> I have a split stay coming up and have booked the dining plan for both parts of the stay. What happens on "check out / check in" day in the middle of my vacation? Do I now have double credits since the plans cover check in and check out days and they are not linked?
> 
> Thanks!


You can use double credits but you don't get extra over the number of nights total divided up by each reservation.


----------



## boxer

How late before your trip can you add the DP?


----------



## erionm

boxer said:


> How late before your trip can you add the DP?



Up to 2 days prior to your check-in date.


----------



## Minniesgal

Queenie122 said:


> I apologize in advance, I am sure this has been asked before but I can't find the answer with search.  I have a split stay coming up and have booked the dining plan for both parts of the stay. What happens on "check out / check in" day in the middle of my vacation? Do I now have double credits since the plans cover check in and check out days and they are not linked?  Thanks!



You don't get an extra you pay for credits per night not per day so you don't get any for check out day just check in. However any points left over from the first stay can be used up until midnight of check out day


----------



## EPCOTatNight

Queenie122 said:


> I apologize in advance, I am sure this has been asked before but I can't find the answer with search.
> 
> I have a split stay coming up and have booked the dining plan for both parts of the stay. What happens on "check out / check in" day in the middle of my vacation? Do I now have double credits since the plans cover check in and check out days and they are not linked?
> 
> Thanks!



It depends on how you use them. For a 5 night stay, you get 5 sets of credits, BUT you can use them for 6 days. Example: A reservation that starts on Monday and ends on Saturday is a 5 night stay, but you can use the credits on each day..............Mon, Tues, Wed, Thurs, Fri, and Sat. If you have credits leftover on check out day, you can use them until midnight. You can also use the credits for your new reservation. It's up to you.


----------



## Denmage

Quite often my wife and I will split a dinner because the portions are so big.  Are you allowed to do this with the dining plan?  Has anyone done this?  

Thanks,

Denis


----------



## Dean

Denmage said:


> Quite often my wife and I will split a dinner because the portions are so big.  Are you allowed to do this with the dining plan?  Has anyone done this?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Denis


Of course, we do this not uncommonly.  We use the extra credits for signatures or to get more meals.


----------



## mrsgoose8

Curious about splitting the meals-- I didn't think you were allowed on DDP? Do you just only order one meal at the table service restaurants??


----------



## Dean

mrsgoose8 said:


> Curious about splitting the meals-- I didn't think you were allowed on DDP? Do you just only order one meal at the table service restaurants??


Splitting meals is fine, it's sharing credits with those not on the DP which is outside the guidelines.  We often get the deluxe plan so apply, entree and dessert plus one drink.  One of us normally gets water anyway and that is almost always more than enough food for us.  If not, we pay OOP for a salad, soup or similar.  Also, a few places have items on the dessert menu that can also be considered an apply, such as the cheese trays.


----------



## twinkybel81

I was curious about splitting meals because I know I'm not going to want the amount the DDP provides for every day/every meal of my trip, so I asked DVC whether you can split meals on the DDP or not.  Their answer was that there is no actual policy forbidding it, but it is frowned upon and it will depend solely on where you are dining and who is serving/who is managing at the time of your meal.


----------



## Dean

twinkybel81 said:


> I was curious about splitting meals because I know I'm not going to want the amount the DDP provides for every day/every meal of my trip, so I asked DVC whether you can split meals on the DDP or not.  Their answer was that there is no actual policy forbidding it, but it is frowned upon and it will depend solely on where you are dining and who is serving/who is managing at the time of your meal.


They're guessing, they really are not directly involved with the DP other than in being a go between for adding it and the payment.  I'd agree that there is no formal policy but I'd disagree on splitting meals being frowned upon by the restaurants.  There really are 2 issues here, splitting meals and paying for a split meal using the DP.  I can say with utmost confidence that splitting meals is not an issue and that paying for split meals where both are on the DP are not issues assuming non buffet's or similar.  If you get outside those parameters the answers are more dicey such as when is not on the DP and one is.  We've split meals at San Angel, Rose and Crown, Le Cellier, previous Italian, Coral Seas, Rainforest, T Rex, Portobello, WP cafe, Yachtsman, Ariel's, B&C, Cali Grill, Citricos, Narcoossee's, Liberty Tree, Mayan Grill, Pepper Market, Calico Jack's, HOB, Tony's, AP, Whisp Canyon, Seasons, Boatwrights, ESPN, Spoodles, Sanaa, Turf Club, Olivias, 50's PT, Moma Melrose, Brown Derby, Sci Fi, La Cantina, Fulton's, planet Holywood and Jiko.  Most of these at least once on the DP.  I can honestly say I've never been uncomfortable or had any hesitation or sense of eye rolling from the server's based on either splitting or on the DP while splitting.  On several occasions they've suggested it including several signatures, more than once at Narcoossee's.


----------



## LarryM

I just had a question about the meal plan. I thught in the past if you were checking late at night or checking out very early that you could drop either the meal plan on the first or last day, can any one confirm this for me? I've tried searching to no avail.


----------



## Dean

LarryM said:


> I just had a question about the meal plan. I thught in the past if you were checking late at night or checking out very early that you could drop either the meal plan on the first or last day, can any one confirm this for me? I've tried searching to no avail.


I've never heard of this happening with the DP.  It was routinely allowed in the later part of the Food n Fun and it's replacement program but not since that I am aware of.


----------



## Pirate Granny

Nope never heard of that....you can only book and pay for every night of your stay.


----------



## twinkybel81

Dean said:


> They're guessing, they really are not directly involved with the DP other than in being a go between for adding it and the payment.  I'd agree that there is no formal policy but I'd disagree on splitting meals being frowned upon by the restaurants.  There really are 2 issues here, splitting meals and paying for a split meal using the DP.  I can say with utmost confidence that splitting meals is not an issue and that paying for split meals where both are on the DP are not issues assuming non buffet's or similar.  If you get outside those parameters the answers are more dicey such as when is not on the DP and one is.  We've split meals at San Angel, Rose and Crown, Le Cellier, previous Italian, Coral Seas, Rainforest, T Rex, Portobello, WP cafe, Yachtsman, Ariel's, B&C, Cali Grill, Citricos, Narcoossee's, Liberty Tree, Mayan Grill, Pepper Market, Calico Jack's, HOB, Tony's, AP, Whisp Canyon, Seasons, Boatwrights, ESPN, Spoodles, Sanaa, Turf Club, Olivias, 50's PT, Moma Melrose, Brown Derby, Sci Fi, La Cantina, Fulton's, planet Holywood and Jiko.  Most of these at least once on the DP.  I can honestly say I've never been uncomfortable or had any hesitation or sense of eye rolling from the server's based on either splitting or on the DP while splitting.  On several occasions they've suggested it including several signatures, more than once at Narcoossee's.



Fair enough.  Obviously I have no personal experience, so it's nice to hear from someone who has successfully split meals on the DDP.  The only other question I have is when you split a meal when both parties are on the DDP, do they still charge you for two meals?

Thanks for your info!


----------



## Dean

twinkybel81 said:


> Fair enough.  Obviously I have no personal experience, so it's nice to hear from someone who has successfully split meals on the DDP.  The only other question I have is when you split a meal when both parties are on the DDP, do they still charge you for two meals?
> 
> Thanks for your info!


No, charged one credit; we're fairly light eaters making the DP usually too much food if we both get a full meal.  Generally when we've gotten the DP it's included the appetizer (deluxe or previous with the basic).  We frequently get the appy, entree and dessert from the DP and often pay OOP for a salad or second appy.  Some places have desserts that are reasonable as an appy as well including cheese trays and fruit.  Obviously that gives us potentially extra credits.  We give ourselves more time to use them by arriving early (often for breakfast or an early lunch) and leaving later day of departure (at least lunch and often dinner).  We often plan signatures for most days.  We also often have more than one room so we can group those where the DP is beneficial and pay OOP where needed.

The exception would be that certain entrees and appys are aimed at 2 or more people.  If you get those you must be using the proper number of credits.

In life we try to avoid AYCE, buffet's and similar.  Occasionally at Disney we have to deviate from this approach for the sake of the experience (character meals mostly).  It's unusual that we don't share in some way in general.  We simply avoid the DP for trips where it doesn't work for us.


----------



## 3princes+1princess

I just got a ressie though RCI for 2 bedroom at Boardwalk!    

I was considering the dining plan, but since we may not do disney every day of that week, it may not be worth it.  

However, my husband may only make part of the week, and we won't know when until closer to the vacation.  That being said, if we do NOT put my husband on the ressies (and we just buy him tickets for the amount of time he will be there), it is a problem if he stays in our room, we don't get him a meal plan, and we just pay out of pocket or he shares??


----------



## Dean

3princes+1princess said:


> I just got a ressie though RCI for 2 bedroom at Boardwalk!
> 
> I was considering the dining plan, but since we may not do disney every day of that week, it may not be worth it.
> 
> However, my husband may only make part of the week, and we won't know when until closer to the vacation.  That being said, if we do NOT put my husband on the ressies (and we just buy him tickets for the amount of time he will be there), it is a problem if he stays in our room, we don't get him a meal plan, and we just pay out of pocket or he shares??


It's certainly against the rules and would be dishonest to plan this purposefully.


----------



## supersnoop

3princes+1princess said:


> I just got a ressie though RCI for 2 bedroom at Boardwalk!     I was considering the dining plan, but since we may not do disney every day of that week, it may not be worth it.  However, my husband may only make part of the week, and we won't know when until closer to the vacation.  That being said, if we do NOT put my husband on the ressies (and we just buy him tickets for the amount of time he will be there), it is a problem if he stays in our room, we don't get him a meal plan, and we just pay out of pocket or he shares??


You should be able to add him the the reservation at check-in as long as he doesn't exceed the room occupancy. If you add him then, you won't have to buy the dining plan for him.


----------



## 3princes+1princess

Dean said:


> It's certainly against the rules and would be dishonest to plan this purposefully.



I had a feeling it was against the rules, but wasn't sure.  He will go on the ressies and we most likely will pay out of pocket for food as it won't save us much money otherwise.  

Now, heres hoping we get the dining reservations we want.  180 is coming up soon.  I will be making those for 6 people, and then cancelling the ones that my husband won't be here for.


----------



## Dean

3princes+1princess said:


> I had a feeling it was against the rules, but wasn't sure.  He will go on the ressies and we most likely will pay out of pocket for food as it won't save us much money otherwise.
> 
> Now, heres hoping we get the dining reservations we want.  180 is coming up soon.  I will be making those for 6 people, and then cancelling the ones that my husband won't be here for.


The current system puts DVC and the members in a catch 22.  You have to pay and make changes at least 48 hrs in advance, that creates a no man's land area.  IIRC we've had 3 or 4 occasions when we truly didn't know until arrival, or even later in the week, that someone was or was not going or was going but we were unsure if they were staying over.  Ultimately it comes down to intent.  They certainly could, and likely should, require additional payment for the LOS for anyone added later.


----------



## Pirate Granny

Since magic bands will most likely serve as your room key, your husband won't have a key and will not be entitled to early or late magic hours if not on the reservation.  Sharing meals are frowned upon using the dining plans, but are able to do.  There are numerous restaurants outside of the parks to use the dining plan.  Less counter services though, each resort does have one or the pool bar has food also.


----------



## Dean

Pirate Granny said:


> Since magic bands will most likely serve as your room key, your husband won't have a key and will not be entitled to early or late magic hours if not on the reservation.  Sharing meals are frowned upon using the dining plans, but are able to do.  There are numerous restaurants outside of the parks to use the dining plan.  Less counter services though, each resort does have one or the pool bar has food also.


I think the issue is actually paying for someone else's meal not on the DP, per FAQ it's not allowed though they can be hit or miss in enforcement like any other Disney related issue.


----------



## amym2

You can share meals with others who are on the DDP, but you cannot share with anyone not on the DDP.  We took a trip to WDW a few years ago and our family of 4 had DDP and my sister did not, and people made it very clear that we could NOT share meals with her.  Usually she ordered her own entree OOP or sometimes she just got an appetizer.  I don't drink soda so one time she ordered water and I got a soda and let her drink it, and they charged her for it.  Just be aware that you will need to pay OOP for your DH's meals.


----------



## Dean

amym2 said:


> You can share meals with others who are on the DDP, but you cannot share with anyone not on the DDP.  We took a trip to WDW a few years ago and our family of 4 had DDP and my sister did not, and people made it very clear that we could NOT share meals with her.  Usually she ordered her own entree OOP or sometimes she just got an appetizer.  I don't drink soda so one time she ordered water and I got a soda and let her drink it, and they charged her for it.  Just be aware that you will need to pay OOP for your DH's meals.


I think your experience was an anomaly.  We've done the DP many times with some on the plan and some not.  And while we're not routinely sharing between those on the plan and those not, I've never had any one ever mention it as an issue as was your experience and I have had them not only suggest sharing between haves and have nots but also that we could use credits to pay for those not on the plan as well on a number of occasions.  Still, the warning that they could be this strict for a given option is a valid one.


----------



## someemilygirl

I saw that the dates of my stay are now included with free DDP. It was booked almost a year ago through DVC and I plan to call to see if we are eligible for free DDP, but does anyone know before I call if it might be possible that we would get free DDP? We have never used DDP before but it would be a huge savings if it's included! Thanks!


----------



## ses1230

someemilygirl said:


> I saw that the dates of my stay are now included with free DDP. It was booked almost a year ago through DVC and I plan to call to see if we are eligible for free DDP, but does anyone know before I call if it might be possible that we would get free DDP? We have never used DDP before but it would be a huge savings if it's included! Thanks!



Stays booked with a DVC points are not eligible for free dining. 

For free dining you pay rack rate for the room and have to purchase the required tickets.


----------



## aclov

So for DVC the cost is cheaper?  I didn't realize it until I called and the CM quoted 58.66 for DDP per night/per person.


----------



## erionm

aclov said:


> So for DVC the cost is cheaper?  I didn't realize it until I called and the CM quoted 58.66 for DDP per night/per person.



For check-ins during the rest of 2014, yes.  The DVC price will most likely be increased on 1/1/2015 to match the current CRO pricing.


----------



## pinkle

if I rent DVC at BWI and want to purchase the dining plan, am I able to chose which plan I want or does it have to be deluxe.  When do you think 2015 prices will be available?


----------



## Chuck S

pinkle said:


> if I rent DVC at BWI and want to purchase the dining plan, am I able to chose which plan I want or does it have to be deluxe.  When do you think 2015 prices will be available?



You can choose the Quick Service Plan, the regular DDP or the Deluxe DDP.


----------



## pinkle

Thank you!


----------



## Dean

pinkle said:


> if I rent DVC at BWI and want to purchase the dining plan, am I able to chose which plan I want or does it have to be deluxe.  When do you think 2015 prices will be available?


I assume you mean BWV and renting directly from a member.  I don't know how much you know about it otherwise so please forgive me if you know the rest of the info.  

Thanks to erionm, here's the prices:Current CRO Pricing (effective 3/20/2014):

QSDP: $41.99 (adults), $16.03 (children) adult 10 and above kids 3-9 y/o
DDP: $60.04 (adults), $19.23 (children)
DxDP: $109.53 (adults), $29.86 (children)

Current DVC Pricing (effective 1/1/2014):
QSDP: $39.64 (adults), $15.75 (children)
DDP: $58.66 (adults), $18.88 (children)
DxDP: $104.94 (adults), $29.51 (children)

Notice that DVC is a little cheaper so as a minimum, you'll see that increase already in effect.  My guess is for 2015 the prices will be somewhere around the following give or take.

QSDP: $42 (adults), $17 (children)
DDP: $62 (adults), $21 (children)
DxDP: $114 (adults), $31 (children)

It must be paid when ordered and done so at least 48 hrs ahead of checkin.  It includes tax but not tip.  You'll have to make payment arrangements with the person you rent from and if there are any changes, you'll have to work through them as well.  It's use or lose so once you pass 48 hrs, the cost is gone no matter whether you show up or not.  It must be for every person for the number of nights of LOS no matter time of arrival or departure and no matter how long someone is staying.  Any unused credits are lost.  For most people the DP doesn't save money or enough money to justify it so look at the menu's and your habits and decide if it's worth fooling with.  Personally I want at least a 20% savings or added value (higher costs meals I actually want) partly due to the use or lose situation and partly due to the fact there are other discount options or I'll skip it.


----------



## pinkle

Thanks Dean   Yes BWV and we are renting from a DVC member....it's the first time we have done this so I hope it works out ok.  We have always just booked thru Disney website


----------



## franbot

Are the 2015 prices out and can it be booked yet?


----------



## erionm

franbot said:


> Are the 2015 prices out and can it be booked yet?



There is an small increase for 2015.  The 2015 pricing for DVC reservations now matches the current 2014 prices for CRO reservations.

2014 Dining Plan prices for DVC Reservations:

Disney Dining Plan:
$58.66 per night, per Guest ages 10+
$18.88 per night, per Guest ages 3-9

Disney Deluxe Dining Plan:
$104.94 per night, per Guest ages 10+
$29.51 per night, per Guest ages 3-9

Disney Quick Service Dining Plan:
$39.64 per night, per Guest ages 10+
$15.75 per night, per Guest ages 3-9

2015 Dining Plan prices for DVC Reservations:

Disney Dining Plan:
$60.64 per night, per Guest ages 10+
$19.23 per night, per Guest ages 3-9

Disney Deluxe Dining Plan:
$109.53 per night, per Guest ages 10+
$29.86 per night, per Guest ages 3-9

Disney Quick Service Dining Plan:
$41.99 per night, per Guest ages 10+
$16.03 per night, per Guest ages 3-9


Above pricing was taken from the pdf version of the plan brochures that are posted on DVCMember.com.  You should be able to call to add a dining plan, but it doesn't appear that you can do so yourself on-line yet.


----------



## Dean

Dean said:


> They're guessing, they really are not directly involved with the DP other than in being a go between for adding it and the payment.  I'd agree that there is no formal policy but I'd disagree on splitting meals being frowned upon by the restaurants.  There really are 2 issues here, splitting meals and paying for a split meal using the DP.  I can say with utmost confidence that splitting meals is not an issue and that paying for split meals where both are on the DP are not issues assuming non buffet's or similar.  If you get outside those parameters the answers are more dicey such as when is not on the DP and one is.  We've split meals at San Angel, Rose and Crown, Le Cellier, previous Italian, Coral Seas, Rainforest, T Rex, Portobello, WP cafe, Yachtsman, Ariel's, B&C, Cali Grill, Citricos, Narcoossee's, Liberty Tree, Mayan Grill, Pepper Market, Calico Jack's, HOB, Tony's, AP, Whisp Canyon, Seasons, Boatwrights, ESPN, Spoodles, Sanaa, Turf Club, Olivias, 50's PT, Moma Melrose, Brown Derby, Sci Fi, La Cantina, Fulton's, planet Holywood and Jiko.  Most of these at least once on the DP.  I can honestly say I've never been uncomfortable or had any hesitation or sense of eye rolling from the server's based on either splitting or on the DP while splitting.  On several occasions they've suggested it including several signatures, more than once at Narcoossee's.


We're finishing up a week at WDW.  We shared so far 10 of 10 times with no hesitation from any of the service staff.  Four of them were signatures.


----------



## kenly777

Dean said:


> We're finishing up a week at WDW.  We shared so far 10 of 10 times with no hesitation from any of the service staff.  Four of them were signatures.



Great info! Thanks, Dean.


----------



## rspencer38

Do you need to book DDP at the time of the reservation? We are renting points but we are not entirely sure if we are doing the DDP this year.


----------



## Dean

kenly777 said:


> Great info! Thanks, Dean.


I must say the food's been really good this trip and the service as well with a couple of minor slower service situations.


----------



## chalee94

rspencer38 said:


> Do you need to book DDP at the time of the reservation? We are renting points but we are not entirely sure if we are doing the DDP this year.



the DDP would need to be booked (and paid for) at least 48 hours ahead of arrival.

as a renter, that means you would need to tell the DVC owner well in advance of that, to give them time to contact member services.

but yeah, the DDP is not nearly the value it used to be.


----------



## TeeterTots

What is DDE? I hate being the newbie and not knowing the lingo! Thanks!


----------



## disneynutz

TeeterTots said:


> What is DDE? I hate being the newbie and not knowing the lingo! Thanks!



If you are reading an old post, there used to be Disney Dining Experience which became TIW, tables in wonderland.

Here is a list of abbreviations:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1660743

 Bill


----------



## TeeterTots

I appreciate it


----------



## mikamomof3

Help!!! I am confused and don't know where to find the answer.  We are a large family traveling on rented DVC points over Thanksgiving (6 rooms total from various members).  We have all our dining reservations and now need to pay for our dining plan, but I have heard Disney will not accept CC information with a name that does not actually match to someone staying in the room!  Is this true? My dad, love that man, is paying for the family vacation and for all the rentals we just sent it to his PayPal, but how will the DVC member be able to make the dining plan reservation now????  

I appreciate any help with how to get this accomplished!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

mikamomof3 said:


> Help!!! I am confused and don't know where to find the answer.  We are a large family traveling on rented DVC points over Thanksgiving (6 rooms total from various members).  We have all our dining reservations and now need to pay for our dining plan, but I have heard Disney will not accept CC information with a name that does not actually match to someone staying in the room!  Is this true? My dad, love that man, is paying for the family vacation and for all the rentals we just sent it to his PayPal, but how will the DVC member be able to make the dining plan reservation now????
> 
> I appreciate any help with how to get this accomplished!



That is not true unless it's a very new rule. As of March tbey didnt care whose name the cc is in.  Alternatively you could buy a Disney gift card to pay for the dp so you dont have to give your cc # to a stranger.


----------



## Dean

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> That is not true unless it's a very new rule. As of March tbey didnt care whose name the cc is in.  Alternatively you could buy a Disney gift card to pay for the dp so you dont have to give your cc # to a stranger.


I believe you could also use the Disney Vacation Account(s) for this purpose from what I've heard though each plan will need to be paid for separately.  That's going to be quite a hefty CC bill likely exceeding $10K just for the dining alone.


----------



## YankeePrincess

Does anyone know when you can purchase the dining plan on the DVC website?


----------



## Barnum01

The DVC website is not letting me purchase my dining plan for our upcoming stay (don't worry, we already have our dining ressies, just not the plan). We arrive on Dec 27, and depart on Jan 2.

Haven't tried calling MS directly yet, but do you think this is because we are bridging the years and the website doesn't know how to process the change in dates? I know the website has its problems, but we have always been able to purchase our dining plans with no issues. 

Thanks in advance,
Dan

p.s. here's the error code I received if anyone knows what they indicate: F01010116007


----------



## Minniesgal

Barnum01 said:


> The DVC website is not letting me purchase my dining plan for our upcoming stay (don't worry, we already have our dining ressies, just not the plan). We arrive on Dec 27, and depart on Jan 2.  Haven't tried calling MS directly yet, but do you think this is because we are bridging the years and the website doesn't know how to process the change in dates? I know the website has its problems, but we have always been able to purchase our dining plans with no issues.  Thanks in advance, Dan  p.s. here's the error code I received if anyone knows what they indicate: F01010116007



It has been an issue for a while you need to call


----------



## tsmith76

We booked a trip through Disney and realized we needed more meals on our meal plan, it's  a 4 night stay and we want 5 days of meal plans.  Is there a way to do this?  We were just going to add a night prior to our visit, but booked.  I asked about staying somewhere different for the one night prior and they said it would have to be somewhere else and we would have have a package (include tickets). I didn't like this option as I would have to pay a premium for one day only tickets, instead of using a 5 day parkhopper, etc.

I thought about trying to get the one room through DVC rental, which we have done for previous stays and never had issues.  I know DVC does not require you to attach tickets. But can we check into our DVC rental on 12/2.  Then go the next morning and check in at our existing poly rental on 12/3 go to parks and eat off of our one day DVC rental meal plan) It seems like these would just be two separate packages and possible. Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## supersnoop

tsmith76 said:


> We booked a trip through Disney and realized we needed more meals on our meal plan, it's  a 4 night stay and we want 5 days of meal plans.  Is there a way to do this?  We were just going to add a night prior to our visit, but booked.  I asked about staying somewhere different for the one night prior and they said it would have to be somewhere else and we would have have a package (include tickets). I didn't like this option as I would have to pay a premium for one day only tickets, instead of using a 5 day parkhopper, etc.
> 
> I thought about trying to get the one room through DVC rental, which we have done for previous stays and never had issues.  I know DVC does not require you to attach tickets. But can we check into our DVC rental on 12/2.  Then go the next morning and check in at our existing poly rental on 12/3 go to parks and eat off of our one day DVC rental meal plan) It seems like these would just be two separate packages and possible. Anyone got any suggestions?


You can call and book a "ticketless" package with just a room and the dining plan.  Otherwise, no, there is no way to add a day's worth of dining.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

tsmith76 said:


> We booked a trip through Disney and realized we needed more meals on our meal plan, it's  a 4 night stay and we want 5 days of meal plans.  Is there a way to do this?  We were just going to add a night prior to our visit, but booked.  I asked about staying somewhere different for the one night prior and they said it would have to be somewhere else and we would have have a package (include tickets). I didn't like this option as I would have to pay a premium for one day only tickets, instead of using a 5 day parkhopper, etc.
> 
> I thought about trying to get the one room through DVC rental, which we have done for previous stays and never had issues.  I know DVC does not require you to attach tickets.* But can we check into our DVC rental on 12/2.  Then go the next morning and check in at our existing poly rental on 12/3 go to parks and eat off of our one day DVC rental meal plan*) It seems like these would just be two separate packages and possible. Anyone got any suggestions?


Yes.  We did just the opposite.  We had a DVC rental planned with DP and decided to fly down a day earlier so we booked 1 night at WL.  We were told that once we checked in at BCV, we could start using the DP.
There's no where that says with a 1 night DVC stay you have to use up all of your dining options that first night.  Technically you have all of the next day (the day you check out) to use them up.  The question I'd present to Disney is how does your MB know which DP options to use on that overlap day?   If you check out of the DVC resort on the 3rd, visit MK and have breakfast at CP would that take meal credits from your DVC DP or from your Poly-stay DP credits? Hmmm....    I think it would stink to somehow start using the Poly DP early that day by accident and then you'll run out early with no recourse on getting your DVC DP credits back many days after check out.
For our 1 night WL stay we just paid OOP for meals.   We ate at HDDR which would cost 2 TS credits and we didn't want to use our credits for that.  For breakfast we ate at WCC which qualifies for 10% discount if paying with a Disney visa so we did that.


----------



## Dean

tsmith76 said:


> We booked a trip through Disney and realized we needed more meals on our meal plan, it's  a 4 night stay and we want 5 days of meal plans.  Is there a way to do this?  We were just going to add a night prior to our visit, but booked.  I asked about staying somewhere different for the one night prior and they said it would have to be somewhere else and we would have have a package (include tickets). I didn't like this option as I would have to pay a premium for one day only tickets, instead of using a 5 day parkhopper, etc.
> 
> I thought about trying to get the one room through DVC rental, which we have done for previous stays and never had issues.  I know DVC does not require you to attach tickets. But can we check into our DVC rental on 12/2.  Then go the next morning and check in at our existing poly rental on 12/3 go to parks and eat off of our one day DVC rental meal plan) It seems like these would just be two separate packages and possible. Anyone got any suggestions?


You could upgrade to the deluxe plan if you're not already or you could add an extra person and use the tickets later.  Your best bet and likely best value is just to pay OOP for the meals or items that are the worse value and not worry if you have more meals than credits.  What's best depends on how you'll use the plan including reservations.  We just did a trip for 9 days where we thought about the DP (have gotten it most trips the last few years) but elected to do TIW instead.  We spent slightly more than we would have with the DP but will have the TIW for a year and we had more flexibility.


----------

